# Change a Letter - 6 Letters: Part 2!



## Risible

*Here's the rules:*



Timberwolf said:


> I came across that I'm not the only one wanting another "Change a letter" - thread... So here it is: The six-letter-edition!
> 
> The rules are the same as in the other threads of this type, you take the second word of the post above yours and change one letter to get a new word.



*Here's the link to Part 1.*


*And here's the last response:*



Grandi Floras said:


> reared - feared


----------



## Adamantoise

feared - defeat


----------



## Timberwolf

defeat - defect


----------



## swamptoad

defect - deface


----------



## Grandi Floras

deface - feared


----------



## swamptoad

feared - farted


----------



## Grandi Floras

*farted* - carted (naughty Swampy!):blush:


----------



## swamptoad

carted - darted (I did this after I ummmmm farted) :blush: :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras

darted - parted (did your cheeks?)


----------



## swamptoad

Grandi Floras said:


> darted - parted (did your cheeks?)



this _never_ really happed ....


parted - dreamt *phew it was only a dream*


----------



## Adamantoise

dreamt - dreamy


----------



## swamptoad

dreamy - marked


----------



## Timberwolf

marked - market


----------



## swamptoad

market - racket


----------



## Grandi Floras

racket - packet


----------



## swamptoad

packet - tackle


----------



## Grandi Floras

tackle - jackle


----------



## Timberwolf

jackle - Jackie


----------



## Grandi Floras

Jackie - jacket


----------



## Timberwolf

jacket - racket


----------



## Grandi Floras

racket - packer


----------



## Adamantoise

packer - capper


----------



## Grandi Floras

capper - rapper


----------



## Adamantoise

rapper - papers


----------



## slrm2m

papers - capers


----------



## swamptoad

capers - spears


----------



## Adamantoise

spears - sprays


----------



## Grandi Floras

sprays - spares


----------



## Timberwolf

spares - sprees


----------



## Grandi Floras

sprees - preens


----------



## Adamantoise

preens - sniper


----------



## Grandi Floras

sniper - person


----------



## slrm2m

person - snores


----------



## Adamantoise

snores - crones


----------



## Grandi Floras

crones - drones


----------



## Adamantoise

drones - erodes


----------



## Grandi Floras

erodes - rodeos


----------



## Adamantoise

rodeos - adores


----------



## swamptoad

adores - stored


----------



## Timberwolf

stored - stoned


----------



## Grandi Floras

stoned - toners


----------



## Timberwolf

toners - toyers


----------



## Adamantoise

toyers - resort


----------



## Grandi Floras

resort - sorted


----------



## Adamantoise

sorted - desert


----------



## Timberwolf

desert - meters


----------



## Grandi Floras

meters - meteor


----------



## Adamantoise

meteor - tremor


----------



## Grandi Floras

tremor - roamer


----------



## Adamantoise

roamer - morale


----------



## Timberwolf

morale - mortal


----------



## Grandi Floras

mortal - portal


----------



## Timberwolf

portal - postal


----------



## Adamantoise

postal - portal


----------



## Grandi Floras

Adamantoise said:


> postal - portal



Look just above you my dear, that was already done. :blush:


----------



## Grandi Floras

postal - totals


----------



## Adamantoise

totals - talons


----------



## Timberwolf

talons - salons


----------



## Grandi Floras

salons - slogan


----------



## Timberwolf

slogan - lorans


----------



## Grandi Floras

lorans - ransom


----------



## Adamantoise

ransom - salmon


----------



## Timberwolf

salmon - saloon


----------



## Grandi Floras

saloon - sloane


----------



## Adamantoise

sloane - sloven


----------



## Timberwolf

sloven - solved


----------



## Grandi Floras

solved - gloved


----------



## Adamantoise

gloved - glowed


----------



## Grandi Floras

glowed - plowed


----------



## Adamantoise

plowed - pooled


----------



## Timberwolf

pooled - fooled


----------



## Adamantoise

fooled - roofed


----------



## Timberwolf

roofed - goofed


----------



## Grandi Floras

goofed - woofed


----------



## swamptoad

woofed - fooled


----------



## Adamantoise

fooled - looped


----------



## swamptoad

looped - eloped


----------



## Grandi Floras

eloped - lopped


----------



## Adamantoise

lopped - topple


----------



## Timberwolf

topple - popple


----------



## ToniTails

popple- people


----------



## Grandi Floras

people - lepper


----------



## Timberwolf

lepper - pepper


----------



## ToniTails

pepper- peeper


----------



## Adamantoise

Peeper - Deeper


----------



## ToniTails

deeper- reaped


----------



## Grandi Floras

reaped - reaked


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

reaked-endear


----------



## Grandi Floras

endear - reader


----------



## Timberwolf

reader - header


----------



## Grandi Floras

header - healer


----------



## Adamantoise

healer - reseal


----------



## Timberwolf

reseal - reveal


----------



## Adamantoise

reveal - leaves


----------



## ToniTails

leaves- sleeve


----------



## Timberwolf

sleeve - sheeve


----------



## ToniTails

sheave - shaver


----------



## Timberwolf

shaver - shaven


----------



## Grandi Floras

shaven - ravens


----------



## Adamantoise

ravens - averts


----------



## ToniTails

averts- alerts


----------



## Adamantoise

alerts - retail


----------



## ToniTails

retail- tailor


----------



## Adamantoise

tailor - sailor


----------



## ToniTails

sailor- morals


----------



## Adamantoise

morals - amoral


----------



## ToniTails

amoral- alarms


----------



## Timberwolf

alarms - molars


----------



## ToniTails

molars- solars


----------



## Timberwolf

solars :huh: - polars


----------



## Grandi Floras

Polars - pliars


----------



## Timberwolf

pliars - pillar


----------



## Grandi Floras

pillar - pollac (fishmeal)


----------



## Adamantoise

pollac - collar


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

collar-locals


----------



## Adamantoise

locals - social


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

social-claims


----------



## Adamantoise

claims - malice


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

good word!

malice-mailer


----------



## Adamantoise

bobbleheaddoll said:


> good word!
> 
> malice-mailer



Thanks-I rather like it,though I'm not sure why...

Mailer - Remain


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

remain-manure

gee i wonder...


----------



## Adamantoise

manure - mature


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

mature-stream


----------



## Grandi Floras

stream - realms


----------



## Adamantoise

realms - alarms


----------



## swamptoad

alarms - molars


----------



## Adamantoise

molars - slalom


----------



## swamptoad

slalom - llamas


----------



## Adamantoise

llamas - salami


----------



## swamptoad

salami - emails


----------



## ToniTails

emails- slimer


----------



## Adamantoise

slimer - milker


----------



## Grandi Floras

milker - miller


----------



## Adamantoise

miller - killer


----------



## Grandi Floras

killer - piller


----------



## Adamantoise

piller - purile


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

purile-purple


----------



## Timberwolf

purple - purfle


----------



## Grandi Floras

purfle - ruffle


----------



## Adamantoise

ruffle - duffle


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

duffle-fluted


----------



## BMOC

fluted-lifted


----------



## Timberwolf

lifted - gifted

Hi, BMOC. Welcome to the games.


----------



## Grandi Floras

gifted - sifted


----------



## swamptoad

sifted - fitted


----------



## Adamantoise

Fitted - Tiffed


----------



## Grandi Floras

Tiffed - differ


----------



## Adamantoise

differ - freind


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

freind (friend?)-driven


----------



## BMOC

driven-reined


----------



## Grandi Floras

reined - veined


----------



## Timberwolf

veined - denied


----------



## Adamantoise

denied - decide


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

decide-chided


----------



## BMOC

chided-hidden


----------



## Grandi Floras

hidden - ridden


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

ridden-reined


----------



## deepreflection

reined - refine

cheers.
dr


----------



## Timberwolf

refined - refixed

Welcome aboard, deepreflection!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

welcome dr!

too many letters timberwolf...try again


----------



## Timberwolf

LOL... 3:13 AM, possibly not the best time for these games... Hope I do better today (at 4 AM, LOL)

refine - define


----------



## deepreflection

define - knifed

And, thanks bobbleheaddoll and Timberwolf!


----------



## BMOC

knifed-friend


----------



## MatthewB

friend - fiends


----------



## Grandi Floras

fiends - denies


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

denies-sender


----------



## BMOC

sender-serene


----------



## Timberwolf

serene - selene


----------



## Grandi Floras

selene - lenses


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

lenses-senses


----------



## Timberwolf

senses - menses


----------



## Grandi Floras

menses - fenses


----------



## Timberwolf

fenses - fences


----------



## BMOC

fences-nieces


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

nieces-screen


----------



## Timberwolf

screen - screed


----------



## MatthewB

screed - secede


----------



## Timberwolf

secede - recede


----------



## Grandi Floras

recede - creeds


----------



## BMOC

creeds-erodes


----------



## Timberwolf

erodes - epodes


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

epodes-expose


----------



## Grandi Floras

expose - repose


----------



## Adamantoise

repose - creeps


----------



## Grandi Floras

creeps - corpes


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

corpes-spores


----------



## BMOC

spores-operas


----------



## Grandi Floras

operas - person


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

person-sniper


----------



## mel

sniper = ripens


----------



## BMOC

ripens-sirens


----------



## Timberwolf

sirens - sirees


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

sirees-raises


----------



## Adamantoise

raises - easier


----------



## mel

easier = eraser


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

eraser-seared


----------



## BMOC

seared-endear


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

endear-rained


----------



## Grandi Floras

rained - reined


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

reined-diners


----------



## Timberwolf

diners - dinner


----------



## Grandi Floras

dinner - winner


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

winner-rewind


----------



## Grandi Floras

rewind - reined


----------



## BMOC

reined-indeed


----------



## Timberwolf

indeed - indued


----------



## Grandi Floras

indued - insued


----------



## Adamantoise

insued - sinned


----------



## Timberwolf

sinned - sinner


----------



## Adamantoise

sinner - winner


----------



## thejuicyone

winner - weiner :eat2:


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

weiner-renews


----------



## Grandi Floras

renews - screen


----------



## Adamantoise

screen - scenes


----------



## Grandi Floras

scenes - fences


----------



## Adamantoise

fences - nieces


----------



## Timberwolf

nieces - pieces


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

pieces-escape


----------



## Timberwolf

escape - places


----------



## Adamantoise

places - scales


----------



## Timberwolf

scales - shales


----------



## Grandi Floras

shales - whales


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

whales-lashes


----------



## Grandi Floras

lashes - washes


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

washes-swears


----------



## MatthewB

swears -- sweats


----------



## thejuicyone

sweats - sweets


----------



## Grandi Floras

sweets - Tweets _(Twitter)_


----------



## MatthewB

Tweets - steeps


----------



## Timberwolf

steeps - sleeps


----------



## petunia805

sleeps - spells


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

spells-pulses


----------



## thejuicyone

pulses - sleeps


----------



## swamptoad

sleeps - please


----------



## Grandi Floras

please - Leased


----------



## swamptoad

leased - sailed


----------



## Grandi Floras

sailed - Nailed


----------



## swamptoad

nailed - landed


----------



## Grandi Floras

landed - handed


----------



## swamptoad

handed - headed


----------



## Grandi Floras

headed - beaded


----------



## swamptoad

beaded - dabbed


----------



## Grandi Floras

dabbed - gabbed


----------



## swamptoad

gabbed - badges


----------



## Adamantoise

swamptoad said:


> gabbed - badges



badges - biased


----------



## mel

biased= braise


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

braise-braids


----------



## Timberwolf

braids - brains


----------



## Grandi Floras

brains - grains


----------



## Timberwolf

grains - trains


----------



## Grandi Floras

trains - traits


----------



## Adamantoise

traits - trials


----------



## Timberwolf

trials - trills


----------



## Adamantoise

trills - shrill


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

shrill-relish


----------



## deepreflection

relish -- smiler


----------



## Paquito

smiler -- timers


----------



## Timberwolf

timers - Slimer


----------



## Grandi Floras

Slimer -Sliver


----------



## Timberwolf

sliver - slicer


----------



## swamptoad

slicer - pliers


----------



## Timberwolf

pliers - priers


----------



## Grandi Floras

priers - briers


----------



## Timberwolf

briers - triers


----------



## Paquito

triers - stripe


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

stripe-pester


----------



## Timberwolf

pester - nester


----------



## Grandi Floras

nester - jester


----------



## Timberwolf

jester - rester


----------



## swamptoad

rester - starer


----------



## Grandi Floras

starer - tarter


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

tarter-crater


----------



## Timberwolf

crater - crated


----------



## deepreflection

crated -- daters


----------



## Grandi Floras

daters - taters


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

taters-estate


----------



## Paquito

estate - sedate


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

sedate-deters


----------



## pdesil071189

Deters = Daters


----------



## Grandi Floras

Daters - steads


----------



## pdesil071189

Steads = Treads


----------



## Grandi Floras

Treads - spread


----------



## pdesil071189

Spread - Dreads


----------



## MatthewB

dreads - breads


----------



## pdesil071189

breads = breast


----------



## Timberwolf

breast - beasts


----------



## pdesil071189

Beast = Yeasts


----------



## Grandi Floras

Yeasts - feasts


----------



## pdesil071189

Feasts = Leasts


----------



## Grandi Floras

Leasts - leases


----------



## pdesil071189

leases - sealed


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

sealed-dealer


----------



## Paquito

dealer - adlers


----------



## pdesil071189

adlers - alters


----------



## Paquito

alters - slates


----------



## pdesil071189

Slates - States


----------



## Adamantoise

States - Status


----------



## Grandi Floras

Status - statue


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

statue-astute


----------



## Grandi Floras

astute - tastes


----------



## rockhound225

tastes - estate


----------



## BMOC

estate-easter


----------



## Grandi Floras

easter - easier


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

easier-desire


----------



## Timberwolf

desire - beside


----------



## Grandi Floras

beside - bessie


----------



## Timberwolf

bessie - messie


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

messie-smiles


----------



## rockhound225

smiles - smelts


----------



## Grandi Floras

smelts - smells


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

smells-shells


----------



## Timberwolf

shells - spells


----------



## Paquito

spells - spills


----------



## Timberwolf

spills - spoils


----------



## Grandi Floras

spoils - spools


----------



## Timberwolf

spools - spoons


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

spoons-nooses


----------



## Grandi Floras

nooses - Looses


----------



## Adamantoise

Looses - Loosen


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

loosen-stolen


----------



## Timberwolf

stolen - stoles


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

stoles-sleets


----------



## Timberwolf

sleets - fleets


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

fleets-stifle


----------



## MatthewB

stifle - rifles


----------



## Paquito

rifles - filets


----------



## pdesil071189

filets - Lifter


----------



## Grandi Floras

Lifter - Sifter


----------



## Adamantoise

Sifter - Fitter


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

fitter-thrift


----------



## Grandi Floras

thrift - forths


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

forths-thorns


----------



## MatthewB

thorns - snorts


----------



## Timberwolf

snorts - sports


----------



## Grandi Floras

sports - spores


----------



## MatthewB

spores - snopes


----------



## Grandi Floras

snopes - slopes


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

slopes-spokes


----------



## Paquito

spokes - scopes


----------



## deepreflection

spokes - speeks


snopes? I guess it played, but doesn't this have to be a real 6 letter word?


----------



## Timberwolf

Snopes

speeks - speaks


----------



## deepreflection

speaks -- pastes


----------



## swamptoad

pastes - stares


----------



## Timberwolf

stares - shares


----------



## Grandi Floras

shares - shades


----------



## deepreflection

shades -- shaved


----------



## pdesil071189

Shaved - Shamed


----------



## deepreflection

Shamed - Schema


----------



## Adamantoise

Schema - Arches


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

arches-search


----------



## Grandi Floras

search - charge


----------



## Timberwolf

charge - change


----------



## Grandi Floras

change - chance


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

chance-cancel


----------



## Grandi Floras

chance - charne


----------



## deepreflection

charne - hernia


----------



## Timberwolf

hernia - heroin


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

heroin-herein


----------



## Grandi Floras

herein - reines


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

reines-sneers


----------



## Timberwolf

sneers - steers


----------



## Grandi Floras

steers - street


----------



## Timberwolf

street - treats


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

treats-breast


----------



## Grandi Floras

breast - breath


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

breath-thread


----------



## Grandi Floras

thread - threat


----------



## swamptoad

threat - hearts

or


threat - &#9829;'s


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

hearts-hearse


----------



## swamptoad

hearse - shared  :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras

shared - shaped


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

shaped-pedals


----------



## swamptoad

pedals - petals


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

petals-slated


----------



## swamptoad

slated - delays


----------



## Adamantoise

delays - slayer


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

slayer-yearns


----------



## Grandi Floras

yearns - learns


----------



## Adamantoise

learns - snarls


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

snarls-snares


----------



## Grandi Floras

snares - scares


----------



## Adamantoise

scares - crests


----------



## deepreflection

crests - sister


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

sister-resist


----------



## deepreflection

resist - rosets


----------



## Grandi Floras

rosets - stress


----------



## Adamantoise

stress - opress


----------



## Grandi Floras

opress - ropers


----------



## Adamantoise

ropers - operas


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

operas-serape


----------



## swamptoad

serape - repays


----------



## Adamantoise

repays - replay


----------



## Grandi Floras

replay - layers


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

layers-serial


----------



## Timberwolf

serial - serval


----------



## Grandi Floras

serval - leaves


----------



## Timberwolf

leaves - leases


----------



## Grandi Floras

leases - ceases


----------



## Adamantoise

ceases - crease


----------



## Timberwolf

crease - creaks


----------



## Adamantoise

Timberwolf said:


> crease - creaks



creaks - streak


----------



## nitewriter

streak - strafe


----------



## Timberwolf

strafe - strake


----------



## Adamantoise

Timberwolf said:


> strafe - strake



strake - brakes


----------



## Grandi Floras

brakes - drakes


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

drakes-dreams


----------



## Timberwolf

dreams - creams


----------



## Grandi Floras

creams - Stream


----------



## Adamantoise

Grandi Floras said:


> creams - Stream



stream - metres


----------



## pdesil071189

metres = streek


----------



## nitewriter

streek - creeks


----------



## pdesil071189

creeks - skeers


----------



## Grandi Floras

skeers - Skiers


----------



## nitewriter

skiers - kaiser


----------



## Timberwolf

kaiser - baiser


----------



## pdesil071189

basier - rabbie


----------



## Timberwolf

rabbie - rabies


----------



## pdesil071189

rabies - babies


----------



## Timberwolf

babies - babied


----------



## Adamantoise

babied - abides


----------



## Timberwolf

abides - asides


----------



## Grandi Floras

asides - daisys


----------



## nitewriter

daisys - diarys


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

diarys-raised


----------



## deepreflection

raised - soared


----------



## pdesil071189

soared - Scored


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

scored-record


----------



## pdesil071189

record - corded


----------



## nitewriter

corded - decode


----------



## Grandi Floras

decode - decade


----------



## Timberwolf

decade - decane


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

decane-neared


----------



## Grandi Floras

neared - darned


----------



## Timberwolf

darned - barned


----------



## nitewriter

barned - banned


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

banned-nabbed


----------



## Grandi Floras

nabbed - gabbed


----------



## Adamantoise

gabbed - bagged


----------



## nitewriter

bagged - gauged


----------



## LovelyLiz

gauged - dagger


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

dagger-graded


----------



## Grandi Floras

graded - traded


----------



## LovelyLiz

traded - tirade


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

tirade-dieter


----------



## Adamantoise

dieter - stride


----------



## nitewriter

stride - stripe


----------



## Timberwolf

stripe - strips


----------



## Adamantoise

strips - spites


----------



## nitewriter

spites - smites


----------



## Adamantoise

smites - timers


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

timers-merits


----------



## Adamantoise

merits - sprite


----------



## LovelyLiz

sprite - spider


----------



## Grandi Floras

spider - slider


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

slider-redial


----------



## LovelyLiz

redial - ladies


----------



## Grandi Floras

ladies - diesel


----------



## Adamantoise

diesel - misled


----------



## Grandi Floras

misled - misted


----------



## Adamantoise

misted - stemed


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

stemed-dement


----------



## Adamantoise

dement - demean


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

demean-earned


----------



## Adamantoise

earned - rename


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

rename-remand


tom your signature line cracks me up...wish i could rep ya!


----------



## Adamantoise

bobbleheaddoll said:


> rename-remand
> 
> 
> tom your signature line cracks me up...wish i could rep ya!



 Thanks! 

remand - mender


----------



## swamptoad

mender - remind


----------



## Adamantoise

remind - rewind


----------



## Grandi Floras

rewind - wonder


----------



## nitewriter

wonder - wooden


----------



## LovelyLiz

wooden - noodle


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

noodle-loomed


----------



## Adamantoise

loomed - molded


----------



## Grandi Floras

molded - folded


----------



## Adamantoise

Folded - Fouled


----------



## MatthewB

fouled - colude


----------



## Adamantoise

MatthewB said:


> fouled - colude



colude - colder


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

colder-locker


----------



## Adamantoise

locker - locked

Haha...didn't see _that_ coming,did ya!?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

locked-licked :eat2:


----------



## LovelyLiz

licked - coiled


----------



## Adamantoise

womanforconversation said:


> licked - coiled



coiled - sliced


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

sliced-devils


----------



## Adamantoise

bobbleheaddoll said:


> sliced-devils



devils - silver


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

silver-rivers


----------



## Adamantoise

bobbleheaddoll said:


> silver-rivers



rivers - server


----------



## MatthewB

served - served


----------



## Adamantoise

served - desert


----------



## nitewriter

desert - stride


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

stride-digest :eat2:


----------



## Adamantoise

digest - guides


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

guides-design


----------



## Timberwolf

design - resign


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

resign-resins


----------



## Adamantoise

resins - senior


----------



## nitewriter

senior - raisen


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

raisen? (s/b raisin?) ok, i'll flow with it...

raisen-serial


----------



## Adamantoise

serial - pliers


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

pliers-slicer


----------



## Adamantoise

bobbleheaddoll said:


> pliers-slicer



Slicer - Clerks

Hey,how's it going?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

clerks -sickle

good tom...how are you?


----------



## LovelyLiz

sickle - slicks


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

slicks-skills


----------



## Adamantoise

bobbleheaddoll said:


> slicks-skills



skills - stills


----------



## Paquito

stills - stilts


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

stilts-titles


----------



## Timberwolf

titles - tithes


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

tithes-hitter


----------



## comaseason

hitter - writhe


----------



## Adamantoise

writhe - writer


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

writer-winter


----------



## swamptoad

winter - writes


----------



## nitewriter

writes - stripe


----------



## Timberwolf

stripe - striae


----------



## Adamantoise

striae - artist


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

artist-trists


----------



## Adamantoise

trists - wrists


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

wrists-straws


----------



## LovelyLiz

straws - smarts


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

smarts-storms


----------



## Timberwolf

storms - storks


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

storks-shorts


----------



## nitewriter

shorts - shoots


----------



## Timberwolf

shoots - shoats


----------



## Adamantoise

shoats - sloths


----------



## nitewriter

sloths - shoals


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

shoals-lashes :batting:


----------



## LovelyLiz

lashes - tassel


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

tassel-beasts


----------



## nitewriter

beasts - breast


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

breast-treats


----------



## Adamantoise

bobbleheaddoll said:


> breast-treats



treats - treaty


----------



## nitewriter

treaty - eatery


----------



## pdesil071189

eatery - teared


----------



## Adamantoise

pdesil071189 said:


> eatery - teared



teared - darted


----------



## LovelyLiz

darted - tirade


----------



## nitewriter

tirade - stride


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

stride-credit


----------



## Adamantoise

stride - prides


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

prides-ripens


----------



## Adamantoise

ripens - pincer


----------



## LovelyLiz

pincer - priced


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

priced-pierce


----------



## Adamantoise

bobbleheaddoll said:


> priced-pierce



pierce - pricey


----------



## LovelyLiz

pricey - creepy


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

pricey-crispy


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

creepy-crepes


----------



## nitewriter

crepes - scrape


----------



## Adamantoise

scrape - braces


----------



## nitewriter

braces - blares


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> braces - blares



blares - rabies


----------



## nitewriter

rabies - scribe


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> rabies - scribe



Scribe - Buries


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

buries-bruise

tom, you new avatar is kinda freakin me out...


----------



## LovelyLiz

bruise - rabies


----------



## MatthewB

rabies - beards


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

beards-dreams


----------



## Adamantoise

bobbleheaddoll said:


> beards-dreams



dreams - scream

Oh,sorry 'bout the avatar....


----------



## nitewriter

scream - crease


----------



## Adamantoise

crease - search


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

search-arches


----------



## LovelyLiz

arches - cheers


----------



## nitewriter

cheers - riches


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

riches-chives


----------



## Adamantoise

chives - chimes


----------



## nitewriter

chimes - shames


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

shames-mashes


----------



## nitewriter

mashes - lashes


----------



## LovelyLiz

lashes - shells


----------



## MatthewB

shells - hessle


----------



## Adamantoise

hessle - hassle


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

hassel-shaves


----------



## MatthewB

shaves - shoves


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

shoves-hovers


----------



## swamptoad

hovers - shoves


----------



## nitewriter

shoves - hovels


----------



## Adamantoise

hovels - lovers


----------



## nitewriter

lovers - rovers


----------



## Adamantoise

rovers - verser


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

verser-server :bow:


----------



## nitewriter

server - nerves


----------



## Adamantoise

nerves -ravens


----------



## nitewriter

ravens - tavern


----------



## LovelyLiz

tavern - nature


----------



## Adamantoise

nature - return


----------



## nitewriter

return - tureen


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

tureen-renter


----------



## nitewriter

renter - center


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

center-resent


----------



## Adamantoise

resent - tenses


----------



## nitewriter

tenses - stones


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

stones-season


----------



## nitewriter

season - scones


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

scones-scenes


----------



## nitewriter

scenes - lenses


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

lenses-senile


----------



## nitewriter

senile - lentil


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

lentil-entail


----------



## nitewriter

entail - rental


----------



## swamptoad

rental - taller


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

taller-retail


----------



## pdesil071189

Retail - Resail


----------



## nitewriter

resail - sailor


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

sailor-tailor


----------



## Adamantoise

tailor - ratios


----------



## nitewriter

ratios - stairs


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> ratios - stairs



stairs - smarts


----------



## nitewriter

smarts - storms


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

storms-strums


----------



## nitewriter

strums - trumps


----------



## Timberwolf

trumps - grumps


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

grumps-purges


----------



## nitewriter

purges - surges


----------



## Adamantoise

surges - curses


----------



## nitewriter

curses - caress


----------



## Adamantoise

caress - scream


----------



## nitewriter

scream - master


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

master-steams


----------



## nitewriter

steams - stamps


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

stamps-pastes


----------



## nitewriter

pastes - tastes


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

tastes-estate


----------



## swamptoad

estate - states


----------



## Adamantoise

states - stales


----------



## nitewriter

stales - spates


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> stales - spates



spates - shapes


----------



## nitewriter

shapes - sharpe


----------



## MatthewB

sharpe - Oprah's


----------



## Adamantoise

Oprahs - operas


----------



## swamptoad

operas - praise


----------



## Adamantoise

swamptoad said:


> operas - praise



Praise - Spiral


----------



## nitewriter

spiral - sprain


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

sprain-paints


----------



## nitewriter

paints - taints


----------



## Timberwolf

taints - faints


----------



## nitewriter

faints - stains


----------



## Timberwolf

stains - strain


----------



## nitewriter

strain - string


----------



## littlefairywren

string - grinds


----------



## swamptoad

grinds - drinks


----------



## Timberwolf

drinks - drunks


----------



## littlefairywren

drunks - rounds


----------



## nitewriter

rounds -sundry


----------



## littlefairywren

sundry - nursed


----------



## Timberwolf

nursed - cursed


----------



## littlefairywren

cursed - cruder


----------



## swamptoad

cruder - reduce


----------



## littlefairywren

reduce - creeds


----------



## swamptoad

creeds - scared


----------



## littlefairywren

scared - scares


----------



## swamptoad

scares - erases


----------



## littlefairywren

erases - steers


----------



## swamptoad

steers - stress


----------



## littlefairywren

stress - resets


----------



## swamptoad

resets - crests


----------



## littlefairywren

crests - crusts


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

crusts-struts


----------



## nitewriter

struts - strums


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

strums-muster


----------



## littlefairywren

muster - trumps


----------



## swamptoad

trumps - spurts


----------



## Adamantoise

spurts - spouts


----------



## swamptoad

spouts - sports


----------



## littlefairywren

sports - strips


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

strips-ripest


----------



## littlefairywren

ripest - strike


----------



## Adamantoise

strike - satire


----------



## nitewriter

satire - aspire


----------



## Adamantoise

aspire - spears


----------



## swamptoad

spears - sprays


----------



## littlefairywren

sprays - spares


----------



## swamptoad

spares - spread


----------



## littlefairywren

spread - prides


----------



## nitewriter

prides - sprite


----------



## littlefairywren

sprite - writes


----------



## nitewriter

writes - satire


----------



## littlefairywren

satire - retail


----------



## nitewriter

retail - tailor


----------



## littlefairywren

tailor - sailor


----------



## nitewriter

sailor - trials


----------



## littlefairywren

trials - lariat


----------



## swamptoad

lariat - trails


----------



## MatthewB

trails - spailt


----------



## nitewriter

spailt - staple


----------



## littlefairywren

staple - please


----------



## nitewriter

please - pleads


----------



## Astarte

pleads - paddle


----------



## nitewriter

paddle - dapple


----------



## littlefairywren

dapple - apples


----------



## nitewriter

apples - sample


----------



## littlefairywren

sample - planes


----------



## nitewriter

planes - planet


----------



## littlefairywren

planet - palate


----------



## nitewriter

palate - plates


----------



## littlefairywren

plates - please


----------



## nitewriter

please - leased


----------



## littlefairywren

leased - sealer


----------



## nitewriter

sealer - dealer


----------



## littlefairywren

dealer - elders


----------



## MatthewB

elders - screed


----------



## littlefairywren

screed - screen


----------



## nitewriter

screen - crones


----------



## Adamantoise

crones - acorns


----------



## nitewriter

acorns - carols


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

carols-locals


----------



## nitewriter

locals - social


----------



## littlefairywren

social - claims


----------



## MatthewB

claims - smailt


----------



## nitewriter

smailt - litmus


----------



## littlefairywren

litmus - limits


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

limits-simile


----------



## nitewriter

simile - smiles


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

smiles-remiss


----------



## littlefairywren

remiss - mister


----------



## nitewriter

mister - master


----------



## littlefairywren

master - tramps


----------



## nitewriter

tramps - stream


----------



## littlefairywren

stream - metres


----------



## nitewriter

metres - peters


----------



## littlefairywren

peters - stripe


----------



## Adamantoise

stripe - prides


----------



## littlefairywren

prides - brides


----------



## nitewriter

brides - tribes


----------



## littlefairywren

tribes - births


----------



## Adamantoise

births - broths


----------



## LovelyLiz

broths - shorty


----------



## littlefairywren

shorty - throws


----------



## MatthewB

throws - swords


----------



## nitewriter

swords - drowse


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

drowse-worsen


----------



## nitewriter

worsen - sensor


----------



## littlefairywren

sensor - reason


----------



## MatthewB

reason - arsons


----------



## littlefairywren

arsons - snores


----------



## nitewriter

snores - tenors


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

tenors-routes


----------



## nitewriter

routes - sprout


----------



## littlefairywren

sprout - troupe


----------



## MatthewB

troupe - toupee


----------



## nitewriter

toupee - pouter


----------



## Adamantoise

pouter - repost


----------



## nitewriter

repost - repast


----------



## Adamantoise

repast - pastor


----------



## nitewriter

pastor - roasts


----------



## littlefairywren

roasts - stores


----------



## nitewriter

stores - smores


----------



## littlefairywren

smores - spores

(smores are a food right)?


----------



## nitewriter

spores - scores


----------



## littlefairywren

scores - snores


----------



## nitewriter

snores - scones


----------



## nitewriter

Sorry that was 2 letters, shouldn't do this with only one neuron firing 
snores - reason


----------



## littlefairywren

reason - season

It's cool, I didn't see it anyway....matching neurons


----------



## nitewriter

season - atones


----------



## Adamantoise

atones - tonals


----------



## littlefairywren

tonals - slants


----------



## nitewriter

slants - plants


----------



## littlefairywren

plants - paints


----------



## nitewriter

paints - pliant


----------



## littlefairywren

pliant - plaits


----------



## nitewriter

plaits - staple


----------



## littlefairywren

staple - please


----------



## nitewriter

please - apples


----------



## littlefairywren

apples - lapses


----------



## nitewriter

lapses - sample


----------



## littlefairywren

sample - simple


----------



## nitewriter

simple - impale


----------



## littlefairywren

impale - ampler


----------



## nitewriter

ampler - pamper


----------



## littlefairywren

pamper - papers


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

papers-serape


----------



## nitewriter

serape - scrape


----------



## littlefairywren

scrape - scraps


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

scraps-sparse


----------



## littlefairywren

sparse - sprays


----------



## MatthewB

sprays - syrups


----------



## nitewriter

syrups - prissy


----------



## littlefairywren

prissy - prisms


----------



## MatthewB

prisms - simmer


----------



## littlefairywren

simmer - memoir


----------



## MatthewB

memoir - remote


----------



## nitewriter

remote - emoted


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

emoted-meteor


----------



## littlefairywren

meteor - tremor


----------



## MatthewB

tremor - Romeos


----------



## littlefairywren

romeos - smoker


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

smoker-sermon


----------



## nitewriter

sermon - smoker


----------



## littlefairywren

smoker - makers


----------



## nitewriter

makers - scream


----------



## littlefairywren

scream - smears


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

smears-remiss


----------



## nitewriter

remiss - simmer


----------



## littlefairywren

simmer - misers


----------



## MatthewB

misers - remiss


----------



## littlefairywren

remiss - misery


----------



## MatthewB

misery - resume

By the way, *littlefairywren*, you really like these games, don't you?


----------



## littlefairywren

resume - refuse

Gosh, does it show *MatthewB*? LOL


----------



## nitewriter

refuse - recuse


----------



## littlefairywren

recuse - curses


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

curses-scores


----------



## littlefairywren

scores - corset


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

corset-stoner :blink:


----------



## littlefairywren

stoner - reason


----------



## nitewriter

reason - person


----------



## littlefairywren

person - spores


----------



## nitewriter

spores - smores


----------



## littlefairywren

hmmm, déjà vu

smores  - scores


----------



## nitewriter

scores - scares


----------



## littlefairywren

scares - scared


----------



## nitewriter

scared - caress


----------



## littlefairywren

caress - sacred


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

sacred-drapes


----------



## littlefairywren

drapes - praise


----------



## nitewriter

praise - raisen


----------



## littlefairywren

raisen - snares


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

snares-sneers


----------



## littlefairywren

sneers - sensed


----------



## nitewriter

sensed - lenses


----------



## littlefairywren

lenses - sensed


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

sensed-denies


----------



## swamptoad

denies - nested


----------



## nitewriter

nested - rested


----------



## swamptoad

rested - strode


----------



## mulrooney13

strode - depots


----------



## littlefairywren

depots - poster


----------



## mulrooney13

poster - forest


----------



## littlefairywren

forest - fester


----------



## mulrooney13

fester - ferret


----------



## littlefairywren

ferret - refers


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

refers-surfer


----------



## littlefairywren

surfer - suffer


----------



## nitewriter

suffer - refuse


----------



## littlefairywren

refuse - refuge


----------



## nitewriter

refuge - refuel


----------



## littlefairywren

refuel - refute


----------



## nitewriter

refute - repute


----------



## littlefairywren

repute - erupts


----------



## nitewriter

erupts - spurts


----------



## littlefairywren

spurts - trusts


----------



## Adamantoise

trusts - stouts


----------



## littlefairywren

stouts - struts


----------



## nitewriter

struts - truths


----------



## littlefairywren

truths - thirst


----------



## nitewriter

thirst - thirty


----------



## littlefairywren

thirty - thrift


----------



## MatthewB

thrift - Firth's


----------



## littlefairywren

Ah ha, MatthewB

firth's - shirts


----------



## MatthewB

O-_ho_, *littlefairywren*! 

shirts - births


----------



## littlefairywren

births - berths


----------



## nitewriter

berths - bathes


----------



## littlefairywren

bathes - lathes


----------



## nitewriter

lathes - lattes


----------



## swamptoad

lattes - steals


----------



## mulrooney13

steals - hassle


----------



## littlefairywren

hassle - lashed


----------



## swamptoad

lashed - shield


----------



## littlefairywren

shield - fields


----------



## swamptoad

fields - slimed


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

slimed-medics


----------



## nitewriter

medics - sliced


----------



## littlefairywren

sliced - licked


----------



## swamptoad

licked - sliced


----------



## littlefairywren

sliced - sidled


----------



## swamptoad

sidled - listed


----------



## MatthewB

listed - lister


----------



## littlefairywren

lister - trials


----------



## MatthewB

trials - trails


----------



## littlefairywren

trails - traits


----------



## MatthewB

traits - starts


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

starts-artist


----------



## MatthewB

artist - autism


----------



## littlefairywren

autism - truism


----------



## MatthewB

truism - Curtis


----------



## littlefairywren

Curtis - crusts


----------



## MatthewB

crusts - crisps


----------



## littlefairywren

crisps - pricks


----------



## nitewriter

pricks - scrimp


----------



## Adamantoise

scrimp - prisms


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

prisms-smirks


----------



## nitewriter

smirks - kisser


----------



## littlefairywren

kisser - strike


----------



## nitewriter

strike - streak


----------



## littlefairywren

streak - steaks :eat2:


----------



## MatthewB

steaks - staked


----------



## littlefairywren

staked - talked


----------



## MatthewB

talked - detail


----------



## littlefairywren

detail - detain


----------



## MatthewB

detain - native


----------



## littlefairywren

native - vanity


----------



## MatthewB

vanity - Ivan's T


----------



## nitewriter

Ivan's T - vainly


----------



## MatthewB

vainly - lamely


----------



## nitewriter

lamely - smelly


----------



## littlefairywren

smelly - smiley


----------



## Adamantoise

smiley - misled


----------



## littlefairywren

misled - misile


----------



## Adamantoise

misile - mistle 

Yikes...almost got me there,Wren!


----------



## littlefairywren

mistle - limits


----------



## nitewriter

limits - litmus


----------



## Adamantoise

litmus - summit


----------



## littlefairywren

summit - submit


----------



## nitewriter

submit - imbues


----------



## littlefairywren

imbues - muesli


----------



## nitewriter

muesli - muscle


----------



## littlefairywren

muscle - camels


----------



## nitewriter

camels - cameos


----------



## littlefairywren

cameos - coarse


----------



## nitewriter

coarse - crease


----------



## littlefairywren

crease - scares


----------



## nitewriter

scares - spares


----------



## littlefairywren

spares - purses


----------



## nitewriter

purses - peruse


----------



## littlefairywren

peruse - pursed


----------



## nitewriter

pursed - supper


----------



## littlefairywren

supper - papers


----------



## nitewriter

papers - apples


----------



## littlefairywren

apples - please


----------



## Adamantoise

please - staple


----------



## littlefairywren

staple - tapers


----------



## nitewriter

tapers - strafe


----------



## littlefairywren

strafe - hearts


----------



## nitewriter

hearts - treats


----------



## littlefairywren

treats - stares


----------



## nitewriter

stares - arrest


----------



## littlefairywren

arrest - breast


----------



## Adamantoise

breast - treads


----------



## nitewriter

breast - stream


----------



## littlefairywren

stream - muster


----------



## nitewriter

muster - luster


----------



## littlefairywren

luster - rulers


----------



## nitewriter

rulers - result


----------



## littlefairywren

result - sultry


----------



## nitewriter

sultry - slutty

sorry no aspersions on whomever is following this word


----------



## littlefairywren

slutty - stylus


----------



## nitewriter

stylus - justly


----------



## littlefairywren

justly - studly


----------



## MatthewB

studly - lusted


----------



## littlefairywren

lusted - busted


----------



## MatthewB

busted - Buster


----------



## littlefairywren

Buster - bustle


----------



## MatthewB

bustle - hustle


----------



## littlefairywren

hustle - glutes


----------



## MatthewB

glutes - futons


----------



## Adamantoise

futons - snouts


----------



## nitewriter

snouts - spouts


----------



## littlefairywren

spouts - sprout


----------



## nitewriter

sprout- courts


----------



## littlefairywren

courts - stupor


----------



## nitewriter

stupor - sports


----------



## littlefairywren

sports - troops


----------



## nitewriter

troops - stoops


----------



## littlefairywren

stoops - sooths


----------



## pdesil071189

sooths - Booths


----------



## nitewriter

booths - shoots


----------



## pdesil071189

shoots - stools


----------



## nitewriter

stools - spools


----------



## littlefairywren

spools - slopes


----------



## nitewriter

slopes - spells


----------



## pdesil071189

spells - spills


----------



## nitewriter

spills - splits


----------



## pdesil071189

splits- stilts


----------



## littlefairywren

stilts - titles


----------



## nitewriter

titles - settle


----------



## pdesil071189

bliss- bloss


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

settle-letter


----------



## nitewriter

letter - tester


----------



## littlefairywren

tester - preset


----------



## nitewriter

preset - resent


----------



## littlefairywren

resent - insert


----------



## nitewriter

insert - rinses


----------



## littlefairywren

rinses - sinner


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

sinner-singer


----------



## Adamantoise

singer - ranges


----------



## littlefairywren

ranges - grades


----------



## nitewriter

grades - grazed


----------



## littlefairywren

grazed - glazed


----------



## nitewriter

glazed - dangle


----------



## littlefairywren

dangle - angels


----------



## nitewriter

angels - tangle


----------



## Adamantoise

tangle - antler


----------



## littlefairywren

antler - relate


----------



## Adamantoise

relate - berate


----------



## littlefairywren

berate - eaters :eat1:


----------



## Adamantoise

eaters - streak


----------



## littlefairywren

streak - tracks


----------



## nitewriter

tracks - casket


----------



## littlefairywren

casket - basket


----------



## MatthewB

basket - ashtek


----------



## littlefairywren

ashtek - deaths


----------



## MatthewB

deaths  - hadith


----------



## MatthewB

hadith - sadist


----------



## littlefairywren

sadist - admits


----------



## MatthewB

admits - _dammit!_


----------



## littlefairywren

dammit - maimed


----------



## MatthewB

maimed - demand


----------



## littlefairywren

demand - remand


----------



## MatthewB

remand - gamers


----------



## littlefairywren

gamers - glares


----------



## nitewriter

glares - flares


----------



## swamptoad

flares - freaks


----------



## Adamantoise

freaks - breaks


----------



## littlefairywren

breaks - streak


----------



## Adamantoise

streak - stakes


----------



## littlefairywren

stakes - tassel


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> stakes - tassel



tassel - hassle


----------



## littlefairywren

hassle - lasher


----------



## nitewriter

lasher - rehash


----------



## littlefairywren

rehash - harems


----------



## MatthewB

harems - shares


----------



## nitewriter

shares - caress


----------



## littlefairywren

caress - scrape


----------



## Adamantoise

scrape - prices


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

prices-spacer


----------



## nitewriter

spacer - traces


----------



## littlefairywren

traces - actors


----------



## nitewriter

actors - reacts


----------



## swamptoad

reacts - streak


----------



## littlefairywren

streak - talker


----------



## nitewriter

talker - realty


----------



## MatthewB

realty - yearly


----------



## littlefairywren

yearly - slayer


----------



## nitewriter

slayer - replay


----------



## littlefairywren

replay -purely


----------



## MatthewB

purely - purity


----------



## littlefairywren

purity - fruity


----------



## MatthewB

fruity - fruits


----------



## littlefairywren

fruits - squirt


----------



## MatthewB

squirt - quilts


----------



## littlefairywren

quilts - quills


----------



## nitewriter

quills - squall


----------



## littlefairywren

squall - quails


----------



## nitewriter

quails - quilts


----------



## nitewriter

quilts - tulips


----------



## littlefairywren

tulips - litmus


----------



## nitewriter

litmus - summit


----------



## MatthewB

summit - submit


----------



## littlefairywren

submit - cubits


----------



## MatthewB

cubits - stupid


----------



## littlefairywren

stupid - studio


----------



## MatthewB

studio - rotund


----------



## littlefairywren

rotund - unroot


----------



## MatthewB

unroot - nutmeg


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

nutmeg-tongue :eat2:


----------



## MatthewB

tongue - stones


----------



## littlefairywren

stones - stolen


----------



## MatthewB

stolen - tokens


----------



## littlefairywren

tokens - honest


----------



## MatthewB

honest - cornet


----------



## Adamantoise

cornet - corset


----------



## littlefairywren

corset - secret


----------



## the_captain

secret - escort


----------



## nitewriter

escort - stored


----------



## littlefairywren

stored - adores


----------



## MatthewB

adores - morals


----------



## littlefairywren

morals - labors


----------



## MatthewB

labors - savors


----------



## littlefairywren

savors - roasts


----------



## MatthewB

roasts - stores


----------



## nitewriter

stores - resort


----------



## MatthewB

resort - tosser


----------



## nitewriter

tosser - storms


----------



## the_captain

storms - roasts


----------



## nitewriter

roasts - straps


----------



## Adamantoise

straps - spares


----------



## the_captain

spares - repast


----------



## Adamantoise

repast - pester


----------



## nitewriter

pester - peeter


----------



## the_captain

peeter - repeat


----------



## Adamantoise

repeat - repeal


----------



## nitewriter

repeal - repels


----------



## Adamantoise

repels - pulser


----------



## nitewriter

pulser - supple


----------



## Adamantoise

supple - supper


----------



## the_captain

supper - papers


----------



## nitewriter

papers - sparse


----------



## littlefairywren

sparse - spread


----------



## the_captain

spread - draped


----------



## MatthewB

draped - prayed


----------



## nitewriter

prayed - spayed


----------



## littlefairywren

spayed - delays


----------



## MatthewB

delays - defray


----------



## littlefairywren

defray - defrag


----------



## MatthewB

defrag - turfed


----------



## the_captain

turfed - rafted


----------



## MatthewB

rafted - drifts


----------



## the_captain

drifts - drafts


----------



## MatthewB

drafts - floats


----------



## nitewriter

floats - faults


----------



## Adamantoise

faults - flaunt


----------



## littlefairywren

flaunt - fluent


----------



## MatthewB

fluent - flurry


----------



## Adamantoise

flurry - blurry


----------



## MatthewB

blurry - slurry


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

slurry-rulers


----------



## MatthewB

rulers - resign


----------



## littlefairywren

resign - sirens


----------



## MatthewB

sirens - sneaks


----------



## littlefairywren

sneaks - snares


----------



## nitewriter

snares - stears


----------



## littlefairywren

stears - pastes


----------



## swamptoad

pastes - steeps


----------



## MatthewB

steeps - sleeps


----------



## nitewriter

sleeps - slopes


----------



## MatthewB

slopes - Snopes


----------



## Adamantoise

snopes - posers


----------



## MatthewB

posers - losers


----------



## Adamantoise

MatthewB said:


> posers - losers



losers - slower

How are you feeling today,Matthew?


----------



## the_captain

slower - lowest


----------



## nitewriter

lowest - trowel


----------



## the_captain

trowel - welter


----------



## Adamantoise

welter - belter


----------



## the_captain

belter - letter


----------



## nitewriter

letter - rattle


----------



## littlefairywren

rattle - alerts


----------



## nitewriter

alerts - taller


----------



## littlefairywren

taller - caller


----------



## MatthewB

caller - holler


----------



## littlefairywren

holler - roller


----------



## the_captain

roller - rolled


----------



## swamptoad

rolled - dollar


----------



## the_captain

dollar - loader


----------



## swamptoad

loader - dealer


----------



## nitewriter

dealer - healer


----------



## littlefairywren

healer - hearse


----------



## the_captain

hearse - eraser


----------



## nitewriter

eraser - sealer


----------



## littlefairywren

sealer - scaler


----------



## swamptoad

scaler - relays


----------



## littlefairywren

relays - parley


----------



## Adamantoise

parley - partly


----------



## the_captain

partly - pantry


----------



## MatthewB

pantry - gantry


----------



## littlefairywren

gantry - grants


----------



## MatthewB

grants - angers


----------



## littlefairywren

angers - danger


----------



## MatthewB

danger - ranger


----------



## izzy

range................


----------



## littlefairywren

MatthewB said:


> danger - ranger



ranger - earing

Hiya izzy, welcome to the boards. Just a matter of changing one letter of the last word to create a new one, but keeping the same amount of letters


----------



## nitewriter

earing - caring


----------



## littlefairywren

caring - cigars (cough)


----------



## MatthewB

cigars - tragic


----------



## littlefairywren

tragic - garlic


----------



## the_captain

garlic - gaelic


----------



## Adamantoise

gaelic - malice


----------



## MatthewB

malice - palace


----------



## swamptoad

palace - places


----------



## the_captain

places - clasps


----------



## swamptoad

clasps - splats


----------



## Adamantoise

splats - slates


----------



## littlefairywren

slates - stalls


----------



## nitewriter

stalls - stills


----------



## littlefairywren

stills - islets


----------



## the_captain

islets - steals


----------



## Adamantoise

steals - stages


----------



## the_captain

stages - grates


----------



## swamptoad

grates - streak


----------



## nitewriter

streak - creaks


----------



## MatthewB

creaks - sneaky


----------



## the_captain

sneaky - snakes


----------



## Adamantoise

snakes - slakes


----------



## littlefairywren

slakes - scales


----------



## nitewriter

scales - scalps


----------



## littlefairywren

scalps - splash


----------



## nitewriter

splash - passel


----------



## littlefairywren

passel - pastel


----------



## nitewriter

pastel - postal


----------



## MatthewB

postal - laptop


----------



## littlefairywren

laptop - portal


----------



## pdesil071189

portal - mortal


----------



## littlefairywren

mortal - mortar


----------



## MatthewB

mortar - Mordor


----------



## littlefairywren

Mordor - dormer


----------



## nitewriter

dormer - modern


----------



## littlefairywren

modern - moaner


----------



## nitewriter

moaner - remain


----------



## the_captain

remain - manner


----------



## nitewriter

manner - remand


----------



## the_captain

remand - danger


----------



## littlefairywren

danger - graded


----------



## Adamantoise

graded - grazed


----------



## littlefairywren

grazed - glared


----------



## swamptoad

glared - derail


----------



## nitewriter

derail - detail


----------



## swamptoad

detail - toiled


----------



## nitewriter

toiled - coiled


----------



## littlefairywren

coiled - boiled


----------



## nitewriter

boiled - bailed


----------



## swamptoad

bailed - bawled


----------



## nitewriter

bawled - wailed


----------



## swamptoad

wailed - dialer


----------



## nitewriter

dialer - radial


----------



## swamptoad

radial - railed


----------



## littlefairywren

railed - failed


----------



## the_captain

failed - defile


----------



## littlefairywren

defile - defies


----------



## nitewriter

defies - define


----------



## littlefairywren

define - refine


----------



## the_captain

refine - reline


----------



## littlefairywren

reline - revile


----------



## MatthewB

revile - revive


----------



## nitewriter

revive - relive


----------



## Adamantoise

relive - revels


----------



## littlefairywren

revels - sliver


----------



## Adamantoise

sliver - strive

*waves*


----------



## littlefairywren

strive - starve

G'd morning


----------



## Adamantoise

starve -easter


----------



## littlefairywren

easter - faster


----------



## nitewriter

faster - caster


----------



## littlefairywren

caster - taster


----------



## nitewriter

taster - sitter


----------



## Adamantoise

sitter - attire


----------



## littlefairywren

attire - satire


----------



## Adamantoise

satire - tirade


----------



## littlefairywren

tirade - pirate


----------



## Adamantoise

pirate - tapirs


----------



## littlefairywren

tapirs - plaits


----------



## Adamantoise

plaits - staple


----------



## littlefairywren

staple - please

Hiya


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> staple - please
> 
> Hiya



please - sleeps

Hello! :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

sleeps - lapses


----------



## Adamantoise

lapses - slaves


----------



## littlefairywren

slaves - vessel


----------



## nitewriter

vessel - sleeve


----------



## littlefairywren

sleeve - leaves


----------



## nitewriter

leaves - valves


----------



## the_captain

valves - values


----------



## nitewriter

values - salute


----------



## the_captain

salute - lusted


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

lusted - tildes


----------



## Adamantoise

tildes - slider


----------



## littlefairywren

slider - lairds


----------



## MatthewB

lairds - trials


----------



## littlefairywren

trials - litres


----------



## MatthewB

litres - lights


----------



## nitewriter

lights - glitch


----------



## littlefairywren

glitch - plight


----------



## Timberwolf

plight - flight


----------



## littlefairywren

flight - fights


----------



## nitewriter

fights - slight


----------



## littlefairywren

slight - sleigh


----------



## the_captain

sleigh - geisha


----------



## littlefairywren

geisha - chaise


----------



## Adamantoise

chaise - arches


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

arches - creche


----------



## the_captain

creche - cheery


----------



## nitewriter

cheery - cherry


----------



## the_captain

cherry - Cheryl


----------



## littlefairywren

Cheryl - celery

oooh that was tough 
or I am just tired!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

celery-merely


----------



## nitewriter

merely - remedy


----------



## littlefairywren

remedy - reamed


----------



## Adamantoise

reamed - dreamt


----------



## littlefairywren

dreamt - tamper


----------



## Adamantoise

tamper - matter


----------



## littlefairywren

matter - master


----------



## Adamantoise

master - dreams


----------



## littlefairywren

dreams - disarm


----------



## Adamantoise

disarm - sadism


----------



## littlefairywren

sadism - sadist


----------



## Adamantoise

sadist - assist


----------



## nitewriter

assist - stairs


----------



## littlefairywren

stairs - saints


----------



## Adamantoise

saints - trains


----------



## littlefairywren

trains - insert


----------



## nitewriter

insert - steins


----------



## Adamantoise

insert - tinsel


----------



## littlefairywren

tinsel - tonsil


----------



## Adamantoise

tonsil - tonics


----------



## littlefairywren

tonics - tunics


----------



## nitewriter

tunics -unites


----------



## littlefairywren

unites - tissue


----------



## nitewriter

tissue - spites

If the issue is the tissue, if its not it's the snot
worst antihistime slogan ever! ;P


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

spites - sprite


----------



## littlefairywren

sprite - sprint


----------



## nitewriter

sprint - trains

One mustn't sprint with a sprain as they run for the train, lest on the morrow
they shall be known as Pegleg! ....Ah Miss Wren I'm glad if I added a little a perk to your morning coffee. I'm an Earl Grey man myself


----------



## littlefairywren

nitewriter said:


> sprint - trains
> 
> One mustn't sprint with a sprain as they run for the train, lest on the morrow
> they shall be known as Pegleg! ....Ah Miss Wren I'm glad if I added a little a perk to your morning coffee. I'm an Earl Grey man myself



trains - paints

Ah Mr Nitewriter, that perk brightened my morning cup of English Breakfast


----------



## nitewriter

paints - splint


----------



## littlefairywren

splint - plants


----------



## nitewriter

plants - staple


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

staple - apples (yum!)


----------



## nitewriter

apples - sample

time to sample those apples


----------



## littlefairywren

sample - gleams

As long as those apples are in a pie :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

gleams - mangle

Oh dear me I mangled those apples, now there only good for cider.
I'll drink to that.


----------



## littlefairywren

mangle - angels

Better mangled apples, than mangled angels!


----------



## MatthewB

angels - slogan

Wonder if angels could be used in an effective slogan?


----------



## littlefairywren

slogan - gonads

LOL, my halo is slipping


----------



## nitewriter

gonads - nomads

I'm not going to touch this one!!!


----------



## nitewriter

gonads - nomads

I'm not going to touch this one!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

nomads - amends

LOL, chicken!


----------



## nitewriter

amends - demand

just call me Colonel Sanders LOL


----------



## littlefairywren

demand - remand


----------



## nitewriter

remand - remain


----------



## littlefairywren

remain - regain


----------



## nitewriter

regain - retain

been there done that


----------



## littlefairywren

retain - trains


----------



## nitewriter

trains - strait


----------



## qwertyman173

strait-strain


----------



## littlefairywren

strain - intros


----------



## the_captain

intros - strong


----------



## littlefairywren

strong - string


----------



## the_captain

string - things


----------



## littlefairywren

things - rights

nite nite folks, 3am!


----------



## the_captain

rights - tights

nite LFW - I thought it was getting pretty late there! lol


----------



## nitewriter

tights - thighs


----------



## Jezzebelle

thighs - sights

Go me!


----------



## nitewriter

sights - ghosts


----------



## littlefairywren

ghosts - shorts


----------



## Adamantoise

shorts - shores


----------



## littlefairywren

shores - hordes


----------



## nitewriter

hordes -border


----------



## littlefairywren

border - orders


----------



## swamptoad

orders - solder


----------



## nitewriter

solder - reload


----------



## littlefairywren

reload - retold


----------



## nitewriter

retold - colder

Lord its frigid here!


----------



## littlefairywren

colder - bolder

I would love a dash of that....better than summer heat!


----------



## nitewriter

bolder - bridle

Hi Ho Silver Awayyy!!!

20 degrees farenheit with 40 mph winds, how do you get a dash of that?


----------



## littlefairywren

bridle - brides

Perfect snuggle weather! As long as there is heating, I am happy


----------



## nitewriter

brides - desire

pass the marshmallows to toast in the virtual fireplace


----------



## littlefairywren

desire - raised

I love marshmallows 
All hot, soft and squidgy...from the heat of the fire.


----------



## nitewriter

raised - braise

more heat to braise the mutton, I have a fake fireplace here complete with wood rack 
red bulb and rotating tinfoil, how romantic....not


----------



## littlefairywren

braise - briars

Hmm, rotating tin foil...does it at least put out heat?


----------



## nitewriter

briars - braids

only as much as a 25 watt bulb can put out. Sorry have call back his majesty
with reports I left him last week. TTFN get some sleep girl !


----------



## littlefairywren

braids - debris


----------



## nitewriter

debris - abides


----------



## littlefairywren

abides - bodies


----------



## nitewriter

bodies - soiled

got my hands dirty cleaning up the sheep pen


----------



## littlefairywren

soiled - ladies

Ewe love those sheep


----------



## nitewriter

ladies - saddle

not particularly


----------



## littlefairywren

saddle - sealed

Horses?


----------



## nitewriter

sealed - healed

no, once you've mucked out a stall, no. Dogs yes


----------



## littlefairywren

healed - pealed

Dogs, love dogs!


----------



## nitewriter

pealed - realed

Off to work with you  later 
Yes dogs....One day my Prince will come....Here Prince Here Prince!


----------



## the_captain

realed - elders


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

elders - desire (but i'm not telling you whom!)


----------



## littlefairywren

desire (but i'm not telling you whom!) - raised

We won't tell anyone


----------



## Adamantoise

raised - faired


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

faired - friend


----------



## littlefairywren

friend - friand (raspberry are best)


----------



## nitewriter

friand (raspberry are best ) - drains (stopped up are worst)


----------



## littlefairywren

drains (stopped up are worst) - brains (best in your head, not on a plate)


----------



## MatthewB

brains - trains

Choo-choo!


----------



## littlefairywren

trains - trials


----------



## MatthewB

trials - trails


----------



## littlefairywren

trails - spiral

Hey Matthew


----------



## nitewriter

spiral - sprain

Oy, I think I sprained my brain tryin to stand....Happy New Year


----------



## littlefairywren

sprain - sprint

Hiya nitewriter, Happy New Year to you


----------



## nitewriter

sprint - spinet

And to you also Miss Wren


----------



## littlefairywren

spinet - trines


----------



## nitewriter

trines - string


----------



## littlefairywren

string - grunts


----------



## nitewriter

grunts - strong


----------



## littlefairywren

strong - throng


----------



## nitewriter

throng - growth


----------



## Timberwolf

growth - thrown


----------



## littlefairywren

thrown - thorns


----------



## nitewriter

thorns - shorts


----------



## littlefairywren

shorts - stores


----------



## nitewriter

stores - smores (YUM)


----------



## littlefairywren

smores (YUM) - snores (NOT)


----------



## nitewriter

snores (NOT) - scores

and that is why I'm single my ZZZZ will wake the dead!


----------



## littlefairywren

scores - scopes

hmm, get them to wear ear plugs.....sorted


----------



## nitewriter

scopes - spokes

Ah a thought but how will they hear me when I whisper
sweet nothings in her ear?


----------



## littlefairywren

spokes - spikes

Save up the sweet nothings before she falls asleep. If the need arises for more sweet nothings through the night, they are easy to remove....sorted


----------



## the_captain

spikes - spires


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

spires-sirens


----------



## littlefairywren

sirens - nurses


----------



## nitewriter

nurses - snores


----------



## Adamantoise

snores - scones


----------



## littlefairywren

scones - sconce


----------



## nitewriter

sconce - crones


----------



## littlefairywren

crones - clones


----------



## nitewriter

clones - clowns


----------



## littlefairywren

clowns - crowns


----------



## nitewriter

crowns - owners


----------



## littlefairywren

owners - answer


----------



## nitewriter

answer - swears


----------



## littlefairywren

swears - shrews


----------



## firefly

shrews - wrests


----------



## littlefairywren

wrests - strewn


----------



## nitewriter

strewn - trends


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

trends-sorted


----------



## littlefairywren

sorted - deters


----------



## nitewriter

deters - sedate


----------



## littlefairywren

sedate - detest


----------



## nitewriter

detest - estate


----------



## littlefairywren

estate -states


----------



## nitewriter

states - lattes


----------



## littlefairywren

*lattes* - tamest

OMG....you are starting to read my mind!


----------



## nitewriter

tamest - stream

no I wasn't reading your mind it was dinnertime & my thoughts turned to food,
if there was a B in our last contest I probably would have entered Broccoli no 
matter the letters or number of letters


----------



## littlefairywren

stream -dreams

Broccoli?! Noooo, chocolate!


----------



## nitewriter

dreams - madras

Chocolate have it your way


----------



## littlefairywren

madras - alarms

Oh, you are too kind


----------



## nitewriter

alarms - salami

sorry still hungry


----------



## littlefairywren

salami - emails

Danish or Hungarian?


----------



## nitewriter

emails - slimey

whatever is on special usually genoa


----------



## littlefairywren

slimey - mislay


----------



## MatthewB

mislay - misery


----------



## littlefairywren

misery - misers


----------



## MatthewB

misers - resins


----------



## littlefairywren

resins - ripens

Hiya Matthew


----------



## MatthewB

ripens - nipper

Hey, *littlefairywren*.


----------



## littlefairywren

nipper - kipper


----------



## the_captain

kipper - zipper


----------



## Adamantoise

zipper - pipers


----------



## the_captain

pipers - papers


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

papers - pauper

all the poorer for that one


----------



## MatthewB

pauper - repair


----------



## the_captain

repair - rapper


----------



## littlefairywren

rapper - dapper


----------



## Adamantoise

dapper - repaid


----------



## littlefairywren

repaid - praise


----------



## the_captain

praise - sparse


----------



## littlefairywren

sparse - passed


----------



## nitewriter

passed - phases


----------



## littlefairywren

phases - phased


----------



## the_captain

phased - phaser


----------



## littlefairywren

phaser - shaker


----------



## nitewriter

shaker - afresh


----------



## littlefairywren

afresh - shares


----------



## nitewriter

shares - hearts


----------



## littlefairywren

hearts - grates (makes me think of cheese)


----------



## nitewriter

grates - target


----------



## littlefairywren

target - garnet


----------



## nitewriter

garnet - garden


----------



## the_captain

garden - dragon


----------



## littlefairywren

dragon - danger


----------



## nitewriter

danger - dangle


----------



## littlefairywren

dangle - angels


----------



## nitewriter

angels - single


----------



## the_captain

single - linger


----------



## littlefairywren

linger - finger


----------



## nitewriter

finger - ringer


----------



## the_captain

ringer - ranger


----------



## littlefairywren

ranger - manger


----------



## the_captain

manger - manner


----------



## nitewriter

manger - mangle


----------



## littlefairywren

mangle - mantle


----------



## the_captain

mantle - metals


----------



## littlefairywren

Oh, sorry t-c (can I call you that)?

metals - petals


----------



## the_captain

Sure!

petals - planes


----------



## littlefairywren

planes - plants


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

plants - postal


----------



## littlefairywren

postal - almost


----------



## nitewriter

almost - mortal


----------



## littlefairywren

mortal - portal


----------



## nitewriter

portal - pallor


----------



## littlefairywren

pallor - dollar


----------



## nitewriter

dollar - loader


----------



## littlefairywren

loader - galore


----------



## nitewriter

galore - regale

later


----------



## littlefairywren

regale - larger


----------



## nitewriter

larger - ranger

Hi Ho Silver , Awaayyy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

ranger - angers


----------



## MatthewB

angers - regnal


----------



## littlefairywren

regnal - regain


----------



## swamptoad

regain - grainy


----------



## littlefairywren

grainy - granny


----------



## swamptoad

granny - grainy :doh: :blush:


----------



## littlefairywren

grainy - earing


----------



## swamptoad

earing - eating


----------



## littlefairywren

eating - rating


----------



## the_captain

rating - grants


----------



## littlefairywren

grants - grunts


----------



## Adamantoise

Grunts - String

Lots of snow here-hurrah!


----------



## littlefairywren

string - strong

Oh, I am so jealous!


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> string - strong
> 
> Oh, I am so jealous!



Strong - Grunts


----------



## littlefairywren

grunts - brunts


----------



## the_captain

brunts - strung


----------



## nitewriter

strung - grouts


----------



## firefly

grouts - strong


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

strong - ingots


----------



## littlefairywren

ingots - tinges


----------



## Adamantoise

tinges - singer


----------



## littlefairywren

singer - grinds


----------



## Adamantoise

grinds - string


----------



## nitewriter

grinds - drinks

shaken not stirred


----------



## littlefairywren

drinks - brinks

don't forget the stuffed olives!!


----------



## Adamantoise

brinks - shrink


----------



## littlefairywren

shrink - shrine


----------



## Adamantoise

shrine - shines


----------



## littlefairywren

shines - niches


----------



## Adamantoise

niches - riches


----------



## littlefairywren

riches - search


----------



## the_captain

search - caress


----------



## littlefairywren

caress - reacts


----------



## the_captain

reacts - streak


----------



## littlefairywren

streak - stroke


----------



## Adamantoise

stroke - strobe


----------



## the_captain

strobe - breast


----------



## littlefairywren

breast - beasts


----------



## Adamantoise

beasts - staves


----------



## littlefairywren

staves - starve


----------



## Adamantoise

starve - ravens


----------



## the_captain

Adamantoise said:


> starve - ravens



Go Ravens - my hometown team!!

ravens - answer


----------



## Adamantoise

answer - strewn


----------



## littlefairywren

strewn - strews


----------



## nitewriter

strews - stress


----------



## littlefairywren

stress - stores


----------



## nitewriter

stores - smores


----------



## littlefairywren

smores - snores

full circle


----------



## nitewriter

snores - horses


----------



## littlefairywren

horses - hordes


----------



## nitewriter

hordes - rodeos


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

rodeos-erodes look ma...no changes...lol.

but really...how about

rodeos-sooner


----------



## littlefairywren

sooner - reason


----------



## the_captain

reason - season


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

season - assent


----------



## nitewriter

assent - absent


----------



## the_captain

absent - stable


----------



## nitewriter

stable - tassel


----------



## littlefairywren

tassel - hassle


----------



## nitewriter

hassle - lashed


----------



## littlefairywren

lashed - lathes


----------



## nitewriter

lathes - bathes


----------



## Adamantoise

bathes - scathe


----------



## littlefairywren

scathe - castle


----------



## Adamantoise

castle - slated


----------



## littlefairywren

slated - slaked


----------



## swamptoad

slaked - skated


----------



## littlefairywren

skated - takers


----------



## swamptoad

takers - strike


----------



## littlefairywren

strike - strife


----------



## Adamantoise

strife - trifle


----------



## littlefairywren

trifle :eat2: - rifles


----------



## Adamantoise

rifles - flirts


----------



## littlefairywren

flirts - flairs


----------



## Adamantoise

flairs - flares


----------



## the_captain

flares - flakes


----------



## Adamantoise

flakes - slaked


----------



## the_captain

slaked - scaled


----------



## Adamantoise

scaled - called


----------



## littlefairywren

called - cradle


----------



## the_captain

cradle - arched


----------



## nitewriter

arched - cached


----------



## the_captain

cached - chased


----------



## littlefairywren

chased - chases


----------



## qwertyman173

chases - dashes


----------



## littlefairywren

dashes - rashes


----------



## the_captain

rashes - shores


----------



## littlefairywren

shores - stores


----------



## the_captain

stores - tossed


----------



## littlefairywren

tossed - costed


----------



## the_captain

costed - docket


----------



## littlefairywren

docket - coated


----------



## the_captain

coated - tacked


----------



## littlefairywren

tacked - tasked


----------



## the_captain

tasked - stoked


----------



## littlefairywren

stoked - oddest


----------



## the_captain

oddest - oldest

Gotta run LFW - time to close up shop and go home!


----------



## littlefairywren

oldest - eldest

Ok, till next time then


----------



## nitewriter

eldest - settle


----------



## the_captain

settle - letter


----------



## littlefairywren

letter - better


----------



## nitewriter

better - treble


----------



## littlefairywren

treble - rebels


----------



## nitewriter

rebels - bleeps

those :bleeping: rebels!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

bleeps - bleeds


----------



## Adamantoise

bleeds - breeds


----------



## littlefairywren

breeds - creeds


----------



## Adamantoise

creeds - secret


----------



## nitewriter

secret - street


----------



## littlefairywren

street - treats


----------



## nitewriter

treats - stream


----------



## littlefairywren

stream - smears


----------



## Adamantoise

smears - steams


----------



## littlefairywren

steams - smelts


----------



## swamptoad

smelts - slimes


----------



## littlefairywren

slimes - slices


----------



## Adamantoise

slices - sliced


----------



## littlefairywren

sliced  - licked


----------



## Adamantoise

licked - killed


----------



## littlefairywren

killed - filled


----------



## nitewriter

filled - defile


----------



## the_captain

defile - lifted


----------



## nitewriter

lifted - fitted


----------



## the_captain

fitted - fitter


----------



## nitewriter

fitter - filter


----------



## Adamantoise

filter - refill


----------



## swamptoad

refill - frilly


----------



## littlefairywren

frilly - flirty


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

flirty-filthy


----------



## littlefairywren

filthy - filths


----------



## the_captain

filths - shifty


----------



## littlefairywren

shifty - shirty


----------



## the_captain

shirty - shorty


----------



## littlefairywren

shorty (me) - shorts


----------



## the_captain

shorts - shouts

lfw, you're not short, you're vertically challenged! lol


----------



## littlefairywren

shouts - spouts

LOL, extremely challenged!


----------



## the_captain

spouts - sports


----------



## littlefairywren

sports - straps


----------



## the_captain

straps - strips


----------



## littlefairywren

strips - sprigs


----------



## the_captain

sprigs - spring (I can't wait!)


----------



## littlefairywren

spring (can't wait for Autumn) - sprung


----------



## the_captain

sprung - prongs

I heard it's hot there. Still cold here but supposed to warm up by Thursday.


----------



## littlefairywren

prongs - gropes

Today is supposed to be pretty hot, huge fire ban. I keep hearing about the freaky weather over your way.


----------



## the_captain

gropes - gripes

At least I've been able to wear some sweaters I haven't worn in years! lol


----------



## littlefairywren

gripes - spider


----------



## the_captain

spider (sat down beside her) - dipper


----------



## littlefairywren

dipper - dapper


----------



## the_captain

dapper - rapper


----------



## littlefairywren

rapper - papers


----------



## the_captain

papers - pauper


----------



## Adamantoise

pauper - capper


----------



## littlefairywren

capper - parcel


----------



## Adamantoise

parcel - carpet


----------



## littlefairywren

carpet - cartel


----------



## Adamantoise

cartel - racket


----------



## littlefairywren

racket - packet


----------



## the_captain

packet - picket


----------



## Adamantoise

picket - ticker


----------



## littlefairywren

ticker - tickle


----------



## Adamantoise

tickle - sickle


----------



## littlefairywren

sickle - pickle


----------



## the_captain

pickle - nickel


----------



## littlefairywren

nickel - client


----------



## Adamantoise

client - lancet


----------



## the_captain

lancet - latent


----------



## littlefairywren

latent - latest


----------



## Adamantoise

latest - metals


----------



## littlefairywren

metals - stable


----------



## Adamantoise

stable - tablet


----------



## littlefairywren

tablet - bleats


----------



## the_captain

bleats - salted


----------



## nitewriter

salted - latest


----------



## Adamantoise

blasts - stales


----------



## littlefairywren

stales - stares


----------



## nitewriter

stares - snares


----------



## the_captain

snares - caress


----------



## littlefairywren

caress - sacred


----------



## the_captain

sacred - crazed


----------



## littlefairywren

crazed - crazes


----------



## Adamantoise

crazes - braces


----------



## the_captain

braces - racers


----------



## Adamantoise

racers - scared


----------



## nitewriter

scared - spared


----------



## the_captain

spared - parted


----------



## littlefairywren

parted - carted


----------



## the_captain

carted - traces

good morning, miss wren!


----------



## littlefairywren

traces - scared

good morning , captain


----------



## the_captain

scared - carted


----------



## littlefairywren

carted - crater


----------



## the_captain

crater - reacts


----------



## littlefairywren

reacts - tracts


----------



## the_captain

tracts - traits


----------



## littlefairywren

traits - stairs


----------



## nitewriter

stairs - trains


----------



## Weirdo890

trains - saints


----------



## nitewriter

saints - giants


----------



## Weirdo890

giants- grants


----------



## littlefairywren

grants - grates


----------



## Weirdo890

grates - gators


----------



## littlefairywren

gators - strong


----------



## Adamantoise

strong - grunts


----------



## littlefairywren

grunts - string


----------



## Adamantoise

string - grinds


----------



## littlefairywren

grinds - grains


----------



## Adamantoise

grains - strain


----------



## littlefairywren

strain - sprain


----------



## the_captain

sprain - trains


----------



## Adamantoise

Trains - Triads


----------



## littlefairywren

triads - rapids


----------



## Adamantoise

rapids - drains


----------



## littlefairywren

drains - brains


----------



## Adamantoise

brains - braids


----------



## littlefairywren

braids - radish


----------



## Adamantoise

Radish - Shards


----------



## littlefairywren

shards - shreds


----------



## Adamantoise

shreds - shears


----------



## littlefairywren

shears - hearts


----------



## Adamantoise

hearts - threat


----------



## littlefairywren

threat - thread


----------



## Adamantoise

thread - deaths


----------



## littlefairywren

deaths - sheath


----------



## nitewriter

sheath - hearth


----------



## littlefairywren

hearth - hither


----------



## Adamantoise

hither - writhe


----------



## littlefairywren

writhe - writer


----------



## Adamantoise

writer - retire


----------



## littlefairywren

retire - rewire

Ciao for now my guys


----------



## nitewriter

rewire - wearer

G'nite Miss Wren Sweet Dreams


----------



## littlefairywren

wearer - bearer


----------



## nitewriter

bearer - beater

ok, now where are my eggs?


----------



## littlefairywren

beater - heater

Can't have eggs without heat!


----------



## the_captain

heater - healer

I could use a heater right about now...it's still cold here!!


----------



## littlefairywren

healer - leader

It is cold here too, raining and windy :happy:


----------



## the_captain

leader - erased


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

erased - raised


----------



## Adamantoise

raised - paired


----------



## littlefairywren

paired - admire


----------



## Adamantoise

Admire - Remind


----------



## nitewriter

admire - trimed


----------



## littlefairywren

trimed - termed


----------



## Adamantoise

termed - dreamt


----------



## littlefairywren

dreamt - mitred


----------



## Adamantoise

mitred - dimmer


----------



## littlefairywren

dimmer - primed


----------



## Adamantoise

primed - primes


----------



## nitewriter

primed - prized


----------



## littlefairywren

prized - repaid


----------



## Adamantoise

repaid - dapper


----------



## nitewriter

zipper - tipper


----------



## littlefairywren

LOL, I'm sorry Tom 

tipper - dipper


----------



## nitewriter

dipper - diaper


----------



## littlefairywren

diaper - dialer


----------



## nitewriter

dialer - mailer


----------



## littlefairywren

mailer - mauler


----------



## nitewriter

mauler - hauler


----------



## littlefairywren

hauler - healer

Cheerio nitewriter, see you soon


----------



## nitewriter

healer - leader

G'nite Miss Wren I'll be turning in soon


----------



## littlefairywren

leader - ladder


----------



## nitewriter

ladder - saddle


----------



## Adamantoise

saddle - delays


----------



## littlefairywren

delays - layers


----------



## Adamantoise

layers - slater


----------



## littlefairywren

slater - retail


----------



## Weirdo890

retail - tailor


----------



## littlefairywren

tailor - ratios


----------



## Adamantoise

ratios - strait


----------



## Weirdo890

strait - trains


----------



## littlefairywren

trains - trails


----------



## Adamantoise

trails - lariat


----------



## littlefairywren

lariat - tiaras


----------



## Adamantoise

tiaras - satire


----------



## littlefairywren

satire - attire


----------



## nitewriter

attire - batter


----------



## littlefairywren

batter - fatter


----------



## Adamantoise

fatter - father


----------



## littlefairywren

father - rather


----------



## Adamantoise

rather - lather


----------



## littlefairywren

lather -threat


----------



## Weirdo890

threat - thread


----------



## littlefairywren

thread - rachet

TTFN guys


----------



## nitewriter

rachet - cheats

ta ta Miss Wren


----------



## Weirdo890

cheats - wheats


----------



## nitewriter

wheats - wreath


----------



## Adamantoise

wreath - swarth


----------



## littlefairywren

swarth - waters


----------



## Adamantoise

waters - traces


----------



## littlefairywren

traces - scrape


----------



## Weirdo890

scrape - crepes


----------



## littlefairywren

crepes - creepy


----------



## Weirdo890

creepy - creeps


----------



## littlefairywren

creeps - spruce


----------



## Adamantoise

Spruce - Truces


----------



## littlefairywren

truces - precut


----------



## Weirdo890

precut - cutter


----------



## littlefairywren

cutter - butter


----------



## nitewriter

butter - butler


----------



## littlefairywren

butler - bustle


----------



## Adamantoise

bustle - buster


----------



## littlefairywren

buster - duster


----------



## Adamantoise

duster - sturdy


----------



## littlefairywren

sturdy - rudest


----------



## Adamantoise

rudest - rested


----------



## littlefairywren

rested - rusted


----------



## Adamantoise

rusted - toured


----------



## littlefairywren

toured - routes


----------



## Adamantoise

routes - strobe


----------



## littlefairywren

strobe - berets


----------



## nitewriter

berets - breast


----------



## littlefairywren

breast - teaser


----------



## nitewriter

teaser - assert


----------



## littlefairywren

assert - assets


----------



## nitewriter

assets - basset


----------



## littlefairywren

basset - stages


----------



## nitewriter

stages - states


----------



## littlefairywren

states - tasted


----------



## nitewriter

tasted - detest


----------



## littlefairywren

detest - tester


----------



## nitewriter

tester - settee


----------



## littlefairywren

settee - setter


----------



## nitewriter

setter - resent


----------



## littlefairywren

resent - sentry


----------



## the_captain

sentry - tensor


----------



## nitewriter

tensor - soften


----------



## Adamantoise

soften - foster


----------



## nitewriter

foster - frosty


----------



## littlefairywren

frosty - forays


----------



## Adamantoise

forays - morays


----------



## nitewriter

morays - molars


----------



## MatthewB

molars - mortar


----------



## littlefairywren

mortar - tremor

Hiya Matthew!!


----------



## Adamantoise

Tremor - Terror

Good eeevening.


----------



## littlefairywren

terror - resort


----------



## Adamantoise

resort - rotter


----------



## littlefairywren

rotter - rioter


----------



## Adamantoise

rioter - resort


----------



## littlefairywren

resort - retort


----------



## nitewriter

retort - report


----------



## littlefairywren

report - petrol


----------



## Adamantoise

petrol - triple


----------



## littlefairywren

triple - tiples


----------



## Adamantoise

tiples - staple


----------



## littlefairywren

staple - lapels


----------



## nitewriter

lapels - apples


----------



## littlefairywren

apples - panels


----------



## Weirdo890

panels - sample


----------



## littlefairywren

sample - simple


----------



## Weirdo890

simple - pimple


----------



## littlefairywren

pimple - dimple


----------



## nitewriter

dimple - middle


----------



## littlefairywren

middle - diddle


----------



## nitewriter

diddle - riddle


----------



## littlefairywren

riddle - slider


----------



## Weirdo890

slider - wilder


----------



## littlefairywren

wilder - welder


----------



## Adamantoise

welder - dueler


----------



## littlefairywren

dueler - fueled


----------



## nitewriter

fueled - defuse


----------



## Adamantoise

defuse - refuse


----------



## littlefairywren

refuse - refute


----------



## Adamantoise

refute - fueler


----------



## littlefairywren

fueler - freely


----------



## Adamantoise

freely - feeler


----------



## littlefairywren

feeler - relief


----------



## Adamantoise

relief - lifter


----------



## littlefairywren

lifter - fliers


----------



## MatthewB

fliers - pliers 

Good _eee_-v'ning; welcome to *MatthewB* PRESENTS...


----------



## littlefairywren

pliers - relies

Hey there MatthewB


----------



## MatthewB

relies - sailor

How goes it down in Sydney?


----------



## littlefairywren

sailor - tailor

Really good thanks, and how about where you are?


----------



## MatthewB

tailor - Rolian

It's going all right; pretty slushy where I am, but, then again, you blokes're in the middle of summer, right?


----------



## littlefairywren

Rolian - normal

Yep, but it has been a bit more like early Autumn today...I love that!!


----------



## MatthewB

normal - Nermal (from _Garfield_) 

Yeah, early autumn is always nice in New England, especially with the leaves on the trees turning red and gold... _stunning_.


----------



## littlefairywren

Nermal - remand

Oh, is that where you are? That makes me so jealous!!


----------



## MatthewB

remand - demand 

Yeah; I'm in what they call _"southern New England"_. Have you ever been there?


----------



## littlefairywren

demand - darned

No, but I have seen some stunning pics of the area...I love Autumn colour, so that area appeals to me. Hmm, maybe one day


----------



## MatthewB

darned - yarned 

One day, eh? How's the opera house down in your neck of the woods, anyhow?


----------



## littlefairywren

yarned - yawned

Still there


----------



## MatthewB

yawned - Jayden

Have you ever been to it?


----------



## littlefairywren

Jayden - yawned

Yes, a while ago now. It is really very beautiful, particularly at night when they light it up. Looks great when you're crossing over on the Harbour Bridge


----------



## MatthewB

yawned - denier

Looks like an enormous puffy sailing ship, right?


----------



## littlefairywren

denier - render

Kinda, more like a pile of sails on the harbour.....puffy lol


----------



## nitewriter

render - tender


----------



## littlefairywren

tender - deters


----------



## the_captain

deters - stared


----------



## littlefairywren

stared - stated


----------



## the_captain

stated - detest


----------



## littlefairywren

detest - tester


----------



## the_captain

tester - settle


----------



## littlefairywren

settle - kettle


----------



## the_captain

kettle - letter

I just heard there was a 5.8 earthquake near the Cayman Islands this morning!


----------



## littlefairywren

letter - teller

Has there been any damage?


----------



## the_captain

teller - relent

No word yet, but I also read that a smaller quake was felt yesterday in parts of Central America.


----------



## littlefairywren

relent - nettle

I have only ever experienced a baby earthquake, and it was very scary.


----------



## the_captain

nettle - talent

I've been through several hurricanes (cyclones) - they're pretty scary, too


----------



## littlefairywren

talent - latent

That would be scarier! Thank heavens we don't get those here.


----------



## the_captain

latent - tenant

I'd better get back to work..ttyl


----------



## littlefairywren

tenant - attune

Ok. I wouldn't want you to get yourself into trouble. ttfn


----------



## swamptoad

attune - attend


----------



## nitewriter

attend - dental


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

dental - denial

but I deny that I changed that


----------



## swamptoad

dental - detail


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

detail - (I'm still in) denial


----------



## swamptoad

denial - who *loaned* you that?


----------



## nitewriter

loaned - nailed


----------



## Adamantoise

nailed - median


----------



## nitewriter

median - menial


----------



## Adamantoise

menial - linear


----------



## nitewriter

linear -linger


----------



## Adamantoise

linger - longer


----------



## littlefairywren

longer - dongle


----------



## nitewriter

genial - angels


----------



## littlefairywren

angels - lunges


----------



## nitewriter

lunges - plunge


----------



## littlefairywren

plunge - lounge


----------



## the_captain

lounge - tongue


----------



## Adamantoise

Tongue - Nougat


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Nougat - outing


----------



## Adamantoise

outing - toting


----------



## littlefairywren

toting - ingots


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> toting - ingots



ingots - bigots

Hello!


----------



## littlefairywren

bigots - bistro

Hello Tom :happy:
No avatar?


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> bigots - bistro
> 
> Hello Tom :happy:
> No avatar?



Bistro - Tribes

No,not yet...I'm having trouble deciding...


----------



## littlefairywren

tribes - bribes

Something that makes you happy perhaps?


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> tribes - bribes
> 
> Something that makes you happy perhaps?



bribes - scribe

Hmm,yeah...I'll get onto it. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

scribe - brides


----------



## swamptoad

brides - stride


----------



## littlefairywren

stride - strode


----------



## swamptoad

strode - tossed


----------



## littlefairywren

tossed - oldest


----------



## Adamantoise

oldest - solder


----------



## swamptoad

solder - doters


----------



## littlefairywren

doters - strobe


----------



## Adamantoise

strobe - broths


----------



## swamptoad

broths - shorts


----------



## littlefairywren

shorts - shirts


----------



## swamptoad

shirts - strips


----------



## littlefairywren

strips - spirit


----------



## swamptoad

spirit - sprite


----------



## Adamantoise

sprite - spires


----------



## littlefairywren

spires - spores


----------



## swamptoad

spores - stores


----------



## littlefairywren

stores - scores


----------



## nitewriter

scores - scones YUM


----------



## littlefairywren

scones (with jam and cream) - scopes


----------



## nitewriter

scopes - slopes


----------



## swamptoad

slopes - spoils


----------



## nitewriter

spoils - spools


----------



## swamptoad

spools - spooks


----------



## nitewriter

spooks - sloops


----------



## littlefairywren

sloops - stoops


----------



## Adamantoise

stoops - scoops


----------



## MatthewB

scoops - snoops


----------



## Fattitude1

snoops~ swoops


----------



## MatthewB

swoops - whoops


----------



## littlefairywren

whoops - photos


----------



## the_captain

photos - photon


----------



## Adamantoise

photon - proton


----------



## nitewriter

proton - pronto


----------



## Adamantoise

pronto - pornos


----------



## nitewriter

pornos - spoons


----------



## littlefairywren

spoons - spooks


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

spooks-spokes


----------



## littlefairywren

spokes - stokes


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

stokes-tokens


----------



## littlefairywren

tokens - honest


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

honest-hornet


----------



## littlefairywren

hornet - thrown


----------



## Weirdo890

thrown - thorns


----------



## littlefairywren

thorns - snorts


----------



## Weirdo890

snorts - snores


----------



## littlefairywren

smores (never seen one, but I know they exist) - ogress


----------



## Weirdo890

ogress - grossi


----------



## littlefairywren

grossi - gorses


----------



## Weirdo890

gorses - horses


----------



## littlefairywren

horses - shrove


----------



## Weirdo890

shrove - shovel


----------



## nitewriter

shovel - hotels


----------



## littlefairywren

hotels - motels


----------



## Weirdo890

motels - models


----------



## littlefairywren

models - modems


----------



## Fattitude1

modems~ summed


----------



## littlefairywren

summed - amused


----------



## MatthewB

amused - nomads


----------



## littlefairywren

nomads - adorns


----------



## nitewriter

adorns - radios


----------



## littlefairywren

radios - drains


----------



## nitewriter

drains - strain


----------



## littlefairywren

strain - trails


----------



## nitewriter

trails - ailses


----------



## littlefairywren

aisles - islets


----------



## nitewriter

islets - styles


----------



## littlefairywren

styles - styler


----------



## Weirdo890

styler - staler


----------



## nitewriter

staler - slates


----------



## Weirdo890

slates - states


----------



## nitewriter

states - stakes


----------



## Weirdo890

stakes - snakes


----------



## nitewriter

snakes - snares


----------



## Weirdo890

snares - shares


----------



## nitewriter

shares - spares


----------



## Weirdo890

spares - spires


----------



## nitewriter

spires - prizes

tell him what he's won Don Pardo!


----------



## Weirdo890

prizes - primes


----------



## nitewriter

primes - sprite


----------



## littlefairywren

sprite - tribes


----------



## Weirdo890

tribes - bribes


----------



## nitewriter

bribes - scribe


----------



## Weirdo890

scribe - crimes


----------



## littlefairywren

crimes - relics


----------



## Weirdo890

relics - licker


----------



## littlefairywren

licker - sicker


----------



## nitewriter

sicker - skiers


----------



## Weirdo890

skiers -kisser


----------



## littlefairywren

kisser - strike


----------



## nitewriter

remiss - remits


----------



## Weirdo890

strike - stroke


----------



## littlefairywren

stroke - strobe

deja vu!


----------



## Weirdo890

strobe - strove


----------



## littlefairywren

strove - stoves


----------



## Weirdo890

stoves - shoves


----------



## littlefairywren

shoves - solves


----------



## Weirdo890

solves - wolves


----------



## nitewriter

wolves - lowest


----------



## littlefairywren

lowest - oldest


----------



## Weirdo890

oldest - eldest


----------



## Adamantoise

eldest - desert


----------



## nitewriter

desert - street


----------



## Adamantoise

street - treats


----------



## littlefairywren

treats - utters


----------



## Adamantoise

utters - tutors


----------



## littlefairywren

tutors - stupor


----------



## Adamantoise

stupor - porous


----------



## littlefairywren

porous - groups


----------



## Adamantoise

groups - rouges


----------



## littlefairywren

rouges - roughs


----------



## Weirdo890

roughs - doughs


----------



## MatthewB

doughs - coughs


----------



## nitewriter

coughs - toughs


----------



## the_captain

toughs - ghosts


----------



## littlefairywren

ghosts - shoots


----------



## the_captain

shoots - stools


----------



## littlefairywren

stools - sloops


----------



## the_captain

sloops - spoofs


----------



## littlefairywren

spoofs - proofs


----------



## the_captain

proofs - promos


----------



## littlefairywren

promos - morons :doh:


----------



## the_captain

morons - ransom


----------



## littlefairywren

ransom - masons


----------



## the_captain

masons - season


----------



## littlefairywren

season - reason


----------



## the_captain

reason - stoner (duuuude!)


----------



## littlefairywren

stoner - snorer


----------



## the_captain

snorer - tenors


----------



## littlefairywren

tenors - intros


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

tenors - snorts


----------



## littlefairywren

snorts - storms

Ooh Mizz, another girl has come to play in here! Woo hoo :happy:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

storms - tosser


----------



## littlefairywren

tosser - roster


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

roster - terror


----------



## littlefairywren

terror - tremor


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

tremor - report


----------



## littlefairywren

report - retort


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> report - retort



retort - rotten


----------



## littlefairywren

rotten - rotted


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

rotted - potted


----------



## littlefairywren

potter - otters


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> potter - otters



otters - rotten

on that note, I'm gonna try to get some sleep


----------



## littlefairywren

rotten - ratton

Ok sweet, hope you get some decent sleep. Nite nite


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

ratton - trojan


----------



## nitewriter

trojan - carton


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

carton - canton


----------



## littlefairywren

canton - wanton


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

wanton - wonton


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> wanton - wonton



This has me completely stumped! It is driving me batty :doh:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> This has me completely stumped! It is driving me batty :doh:



hehehehehehe!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

A way out 

wonton - ponton (which is an alternative spelling of pontoon)

Yay!


----------



## Adamantoise

BigFriendlyDave said:


> A way out
> 
> wonton - ponton (which is an alternative spelling of pontoon)
> 
> Yay!



Phew...thanks for getting that one. 

Ponton - Option


----------



## littlefairywren

BFD, you are a genius  Thank you!

option - piston


----------



## nitewriter

piston - tonsil


----------



## littlefairywren

tonsil - silent


----------



## Weirdo890

silent - tinsel


----------



## littlefairywren

tinsel - litres


----------



## Weirdo890

litres - tiller


----------



## littlefairywren

tiller - tilers


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

tilers - filers


----------



## Weirdo890

filers - refill


----------



## littlefairywren

refill - fliers


----------



## swamptoad

fliers - livers


----------



## littlefairywren

livers - lovers


----------



## swamptoad

lovers - voters


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

voters - tenors


----------



## swamptoad

tenors - strong


----------



## Adamantoise

strong - groans


----------



## swamptoad

groans - grains


----------



## Adamantoise

grains - strain


----------



## nitewriter

strain - tiaras


----------



## littlefairywren

tiaras - safari


----------



## nitewriter

safari - africa


----------



## littlefairywren

africa - facial


----------



## nitewriter

facial - racial


----------



## littlefairywren

racial - lariat


----------



## MatthewB

lariat - tribal


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

tribal - brutal


----------



## Weirdo890

brutal - labrat


----------



## Adamantoise

labrat - tablas


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

tablas - tables


----------



## Adamantoise

tables - battle


----------



## nitewriter

tables - tablet


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

battle - tattle


----------



## Adamantoise

tattle - cattle


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

cattle - tackle


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

tackle - tickle


----------



## swamptoad

tickle - licked


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

licked - kicked


----------



## swamptoad

kicked - wicked


----------



## littlefairywren

wicked - winked


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

winked - kinked


----------



## nitewriter

kinked - linked


----------



## Weirdo890

capers - packer


----------



## littlefairywren

linked - kinder


----------



## Weirdo890

kinder - tinker


----------



## nitewriter

tinker - tinder

come on baby light my fire!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

tinker - pinker


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

tinder - finder


----------



## nitewriter

finder - friend

look ma no letters


----------



## littlefairywren

friend - fiends


----------



## MatthewB

fiends - spends


----------



## littlefairywren

spends - sedans


----------



## MatthewB

sedans - spades


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

spades - sapped


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

sapped - tapped


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

tapped - patted


----------



## Weirdo890

patted - patent


----------



## littlefairywren

patent - latent


----------



## Weirdo890

latent - talent


----------



## littlefairywren

talent - learnt


----------



## Weirdo890

learnt - rental


----------



## Adamantoise

rental - lander


----------



## littlefairywren

lander - dander


----------



## swamptoad

dander - danger


----------



## littlefairywren

danger - angers


----------



## swamptoad

angers - ranger


----------



## littlefairywren

ranger - angler


----------



## swamptoad

angler - regain


----------



## littlefairywren

regain - grains


----------



## swamptoad

grains - raisin


----------



## littlefairywren

raisin - drains


----------



## swamptoad

drains - strain


----------



## littlefairywren

strain - sprain


----------



## nitewriter

sprain - sprint


----------



## littlefairywren

sprint - string


----------



## swamptoad

string - strong


----------



## littlefairywren

strong - gators


----------



## MatthewB

gators - motors


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

MatthewB said:


> gators - motors



I thought we could just change one letter??


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Watch out - here comes the Only Change One Letter Police

nee naw nee naw

Now then, Now then, what's going on here then.

Should we rewind back to gators then...


----------



## MatthewB

gators - rotags


----------



## Adamantoise

MatthewB said:


> gators - rotags



Matthew... 

gators - greats


----------



## nitewriter

greats - streak


----------



## Adamantoise

streak - breaks


----------



## nitewriter

breaks - beaker


----------



## MatthewB

beaker - bakers


----------



## littlefairywren

bakers - barked


----------



## nitewriter

barked - brakes


----------



## littlefairywren

brakes - skater

Hello Charlie


----------



## nitewriter

skater - stears


----------



## littlefairywren

stears - assort


----------



## nitewriter

assort - ascots


----------



## littlefairywren

ascots - mascot


----------



## nitewriter

mascot - coasts


----------



## littlefairywren

coasts - toasts (marshmallows)


----------



## nitewriter

toasts - roasts


----------



## littlefairywren

roasts - straps


----------



## MatthewB

straps - sparks


----------



## Adamantoise

sparks - spares


----------



## Southpaw

Adamantoise said:


> sparks - spares



spares - stares


----------



## Adamantoise

Southpaw said:


> spares - stares



Welcome to Dimensions! 

Stares - Scares


----------



## Southpaw

Adamantoise said:


> Welcome to Dimensions!
> 
> Stares - Scares



scares - caress


----------



## Southpaw

Adamantoise said:


> Welcome to Dimensions!
> 
> Stares - Scares



Sorry didn't see your Welcome, guess I was a little to focused on the game lol thanks for the greetings!


----------



## Adamantoise

Southpaw said:


> Sorry didn't see your Welcome, guess I was a little to focused on the game lol thanks for the greetings!



caress - traces

That's okay,and you're welcome. :happy: :bow:


----------



## Southpaw

Adamantoise said:


> caress - traces
> 
> That's okay,and you're welcome. :happy: :bow:



Traces - braces


----------



## Adamantoise

braces - cranes


----------



## MatthewB

cranes - search


----------



## swamptoad

search - hearts


----------



## Weirdo890

hearts - harems


----------



## nitewriter

harems - shears


----------



## Weirdo890

shears - smears


----------



## nitewriter

smears - spears


----------



## Weirdo890

spears - drapes


----------



## littlefairywren

drapes - capers


----------



## Adamantoise

capers - repack


----------



## Weirdo890

capers - packer


----------



## littlefairywren

packer - picker


----------



## Weirdo890

picker - licker


----------



## Adamantoise

licker - licked


----------



## littlefairywren

licked - tickle


----------



## Adamantoise

tickle  - ticket


----------



## littlefairywren

ticket - kitted


----------



## Adamantoise

kitted - kitten =^w^=


----------



## littlefairywren

kitten - mitten

I am having a Julie Andrews moment


----------



## nitewriter

mitten - intent


----------



## littlefairywren

intent - intern


----------



## nitewriter

intern - winter


----------



## littlefairywren

winter - writer


----------



## the_captain

writer - whiter


----------



## littlefairywren

whiter - writes


----------



## the_captain

writes - writhe


----------



## littlefairywren

writhe - wraith


----------



## nitewriter

wraith - wreath


----------



## littlefairywren

wreath - threat


----------



## MatthewB

threat - hearts


----------



## Southpaw

MatthewB said:


> threat - hearts



hearts - stream


----------



## nitewriter

stream - arrest


----------



## Southpaw

nitewriter said:


> stream - arrest



arrest - streak


----------



## littlefairywren

streak - steaks :eat2:


----------



## Southpaw

littlefairywren said:


> streak - steaks :eat2:



steaks :eat2: - speaks


----------



## littlefairywren

speaks - shakes


----------



## Southpaw

littlefairywren said:


> speaks - shakes



shakes - skates


----------



## littlefairywren

skates - stages


----------



## Southpaw

littlefairywren said:


> skates - stages



stages - steams


----------



## littlefairywren

steams - shames

Hey, you are good at this :happy:


----------



## Southpaw

littlefairywren said:


> steams - shames
> 
> Hey, you are good at this :happy:



As are you  my last post for now, thanks for playing!

shames - shakes


----------



## littlefairywren

shakes - shaker


----------



## the_captain

shaker - brakes


----------



## littlefairywren

brakes - fakers


----------



## the_captain

fakers - skater


----------



## Weirdo890

skater - karate


----------



## the_captain

karate - tanker


----------



## littlefairywren

tanker - rankle


----------



## the_captain

rankle - rental


----------



## littlefairywren

rental - latent


----------



## Weirdo890

latent - talent


----------



## nitewriter

talent - lattes


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

lattes-steals


----------



## swamptoad

steals - blasts


----------



## Adamantoise

blasts - tables


----------



## nitewriter

tables - subtle


----------



## swamptoad

tables - pleats


----------



## Adamantoise

pleats - apples


----------



## nitewriter

apples - sample


----------



## Adamantoise

sample - emails


----------



## swamptoad

emails - slimes


----------



## Adamantoise

slimes - slides


----------



## swamptoad

slides - delish :doh:


----------



## Adamantoise

delish - chides


----------



## MatthewB

chides - chives


----------



## Adamantoise

chives - itches


----------



## littlefairywren

itches - chests


----------



## MatthewB

chests - stench


----------



## swamptoad

stench - chants


----------



## MatthewB

chants - charts


----------



## Southpaw

MatthewB said:


> chants - charts



charts - tracks


----------



## littlefairywren

tracks - cracks


----------



## Weirdo890

cracks - clacks


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

clacks - clocks


----------



## nitewriter

clocks - slacks


----------



## Adamantoise

slacks - slakes


----------



## nitewriter

slakes -ankles


----------



## Adamantoise

ankles - lances


----------



## nitewriter

lances - dances


----------



## Adamantoise

dances - candle


----------



## Weirdo890

candle - dancer


----------



## Southpaw

Weirdo890 said:


> candle - dancer



dancer - trance


----------



## Weirdo890

trance - caners


----------



## nitewriter

caners - learns


----------



## Weirdo890

terran - Renton


----------



## littlefairywren

Renton - sonnet


----------



## MatthewB

sonnet - tennis


----------



## swamptoad

tennis - sinner


----------



## littlefairywren

sinner - resign


----------



## swamptoad

resign - grinds


----------



## littlefairywren

grinds - diners


----------



## swamptoad

diners - snared


----------



## littlefairywren

snared - adorns


----------



## swamptoad

adorns - acorns


----------



## littlefairywren

acorns - scorns


----------



## swamptoad

scorns - scores


----------



## littlefairywren

scores - crests


----------



## nitewriter

crests - caress


----------



## littlefairywren

caress - lasers


----------



## Southpaw

littlefairywren said:


> caress - lasers



lasers - layers


----------



## littlefairywren

layers - greasy


----------



## nitewriter

greasy - grassy


----------



## littlefairywren

grassy - brassy


----------



## Weirdo890

grassy - brassy


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

brassy-sabers


----------



## nitewriter

sabres - shares


----------



## littlefairywren

shares - hearts


----------



## nitewriter

hearts - reheat


----------



## littlefairywren

reheat - heated


----------



## Southpaw

littlefairywren said:


> reheat - heated



heated - teamed


----------



## Adamantoise

teamed - demean


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

demean - amends


----------



## Adamantoise

amends - demons


----------



## Weirdo890

demons - moneys


----------



## Adamantoise

moneys - monkey


----------



## Weirdo890

monkey - yeomen


----------



## nitewriter

yeomen - genome


----------



## littlefairywren

genome - gnomes


----------



## Adamantoise

gnomes - golems


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

golems - molest


----------



## Adamantoise

molest - totems


----------



## Weirdo890

totems - smoter


----------



## Adamantoise

smoter - mother


----------



## the_captain

mother - remote


----------



## Adamantoise

remote - meters


----------



## the_captain

meters - stream


----------



## Adamantoise

stream - dreams


----------



## littlefairywren

dreams - harems


----------



## Adamantoise

harems - shares


----------



## littlefairywren

shares - phrase


----------



## Adamantoise

phrase - praise


----------



## Weirdo890

praise - raises


----------



## Adamantoise

raises - irises


----------



## littlefairywren

irises - prises


----------



## Weirdo890

irises - Osiris


----------



## nitewriter

Osiris - rosins


----------



## littlefairywren

rosins - sirens


----------



## nitewriter

sirens - insert


----------



## littlefairywren

insert - diners


----------



## Weirdo890

diners - dinner


----------



## nitewriter

dinner - sinner


----------



## littlefairywren

sinner - winner


----------



## MatthewB

winner - ringer


----------



## Adamantoise

ringer - binger


----------



## littlefairywren

binger - brings


----------



## Adamantoise

brings - brains


----------



## littlefairywren

brains - sprain


----------



## Adamantoise

sprain - praise


----------



## MatthewB

praise - raised


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

raised - derail


----------



## Adamantoise

derail - failed


----------



## littlefairywren

failed - sailed


----------



## Adamantoise

sailed - blades


----------



## MatthewB

blades - dabbles


----------



## nitewriter

dabble - rabble


----------



## littlefairywren

rabble - babble


----------



## nitewriter

babble - bubble


----------



## littlefairywren

bubble - bauble


----------



## swamptoad

bauble - babble :doh:


----------



## Adamantoise

babble - gabble


----------



## littlefairywren

gabble - garble


----------



## Adamantoise

garble - beggar


----------



## littlefairywren

beggar - barges


----------



## Adamantoise

barges - graves


----------



## littlefairywren

graves - grapes


----------



## swamptoad

grapes - spears


----------



## littlefairywren

spears - spread


----------



## swamptoad

spread - prayed


----------



## Adamantoise

prayed - preyed


----------



## littlefairywren

preyed - reaped


----------



## swamptoad

reaped - peered


----------



## littlefairywren

peered - seeped


----------



## swamptoad

seeped - peeled


----------



## Adamantoise

peeled - beeped


----------



## littlefairywren

beeped - deeper


----------



## swamptoad

deeper - reaped


----------



## littlefairywren

reaped - pedler


----------



## Adamantoise

pedler - peered


----------



## littlefairywren

peered - pureed


----------



## Adamantoise

pureed - pursed


----------



## swamptoad

pursed - rasped


----------



## littlefairywren

rasped - lapsed


----------



## Adamantoise

lapsed - please


----------



## swamptoad

please - sealed


----------



## MatthewB

sealed - delays


----------



## BM the Lipophile

delays - played


----------



## littlefairywren

played - player


----------



## nitewriter

player - prayer

say Amen Brothers & Sisters!


----------



## littlefairywren

prayer - draper

Charlie


----------



## nitewriter

draper - dapper


----------



## littlefairywren

dapper - rapper


----------



## Weirdo890

rapper - rapers


----------



## nitewriter

rapers - shaper


----------



## littlefairywren

shaper - parish


----------



## Adamantoise

parish - perish


----------



## nitewriter

perish - sherpa


----------



## littlefairywren

sherpa - washer


----------



## Weirdo890

washer - basher


----------



## littlefairywren

basher - baster


----------



## MatthewB

baster - master


----------



## nitewriter

master - smarty


----------



## littlefairywren

smarty - smarmy


----------



## nitewriter

smarmy - mamary


----------



## littlefairywren

mamary - gramma


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

hmm - tricky - but...

gramma - grampa


----------



## nitewriter

grampa - gramps


----------



## littlefairywren

gramps - sprang


----------



## Adamantoise

Sprang - Pranks


----------



## littlefairywren

pranks - spanks


----------



## Adamantoise

spanks - snacks :eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren

snacks - stacks


----------



## Adamantoise

stacks - skates


----------



## littlefairywren

skates - pastes


----------



## nitewriter

pastes - wastes


----------



## littlefairywren

wastes - waters


----------



## nitewriter

waters - towers


----------



## littlefairywren

towers - powers


----------



## Adamantoise

powers - spores


----------



## nitewriter

spores - presto


----------



## Adamantoise

presto - preist


----------



## nitewriter

priest - strife


----------



## littlefairywren

strife - trifle (with chocolate and berries) :eat2:


----------



## Weirdo890

trifle - rifles


----------



## BM the Lipophile

rifles - pliers


----------



## littlefairywren

pliers - fliers


----------



## nitewriter

fliers - filler


----------



## littlefairywren

filler - filter


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

filter - falter


----------



## littlefairywren

falter - fatter (rather apt)


----------



## nitewriter

fatter - faster


----------



## Weirdo890

faster - taters


----------



## Adamantoise

taters - greats


----------



## nitewriter

greats - grease


----------



## Adamantoise

grease - easier


----------



## littlefairywren

easier - Easter


----------



## nitewriter

Easter - reheat ........leftovers anyone?


----------



## littlefairywren

reheat - heated


----------



## nitewriter

heated - thread


----------



## littlefairywren

thread - rachet


----------



## nitewriter

rachet - charts


----------



## littlefairywren

charts - snatch


----------



## nitewriter

snatch - starch


----------



## littlefairywren

starch - chaste


----------



## nitewriter

chaste - chaser


----------



## littlefairywren

chaser - archer


----------



## nitewriter

archer - preach


----------



## littlefairywren

preach - search


----------



## nitewriter

search - scared


----------



## littlefairywren

scared - cursed


----------



## nitewriter

cursed - rescue


----------



## littlefairywren

rescue - reduce


----------



## nitewriter

reduce - screed


----------



## littlefairywren

screed - decree


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

decree - exceed


----------



## nitewriter

exceed - creeds


----------



## littlefairywren

creeds - creeps


----------



## nitewriter

creeps - spacer


----------



## littlefairywren

spacer - spared


----------



## nitewriter

spared - depart


----------



## littlefairywren

depart - tamper


----------



## nitewriter

tamper - pamper


----------



## littlefairywren

pamper - damper


----------



## nitewriter

damper - dumper


----------



## littlefairywren

dumper - plumed


----------



## nitewriter

plumed - bumped


----------



## littlefairywren

bumped - dumber


----------



## Adamantoise

dumber - lumber


----------



## littlefairywren

lumber - bumble


----------



## Adamantoise

bumble - rubble

Yo.


----------



## Weirdo890

rubble - bubble


----------



## littlefairywren

bubble - bauble


----------



## Weirdo890

bauble - babble


----------



## littlefairywren

babble - dabble


----------



## nitewriter

dabble - fabled


----------



## Weirdo890

fabled - bedlam


----------



## nitewriter

bedlam - blames


----------



## Weirdo890

blames - flames


----------



## littlefairywren

flames - sample


----------



## nitewriter

sample - ampule


----------



## Weirdo890

ampule - maples


----------



## littlefairywren

maples - pleads


----------



## nitewriter

pleads - sleads


----------



## littlefairywren

sleads - damsel


----------



## Weirdo890

damsel - seldom


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

seldom-molest


----------



## rg770Ibanez

molest - lamest


----------



## littlefairywren

lamest - almost


----------



## nitewriter

almost - salmon


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

salmon-normal


----------



## littlefairywren

normal - formal


----------



## Adamantoise

formal - molars


----------



## littlefairywren

molars - labors


----------



## Adamantoise

labors - dorsal


----------



## littlefairywren

dorsal - adorns


----------



## Adamantoise

adorns - nomads


----------



## littlefairywren

nomads - gonads


----------



## Weirdo890

gonads - mangos


----------



## littlefairywren

mangos - ransom


----------



## rg770Ibanez

ransom - random


----------



## littlefairywren

random - remand


----------



## nitewriter

remand - remind


----------



## Adamantoise

remind - milder


----------



## littlefairywren

remind - miners


----------



## Adamantoise

miners - senior


----------



## littlefairywren

senior - enrols


----------



## Adamantoise

enrols - crones


----------



## littlefairywren

crones - drones


----------



## Adamantoise

drones - snared


----------



## littlefairywren

snared - angers


----------



## nitewriter

angers - angels


----------



## littlefairywren

angels - bangle


----------



## Adamantoise

bangle - enable


----------



## littlefairywren

enable - beagle


----------



## nitewriter

beagle - bangle


----------



## littlefairywren

bangle - tangle


----------



## nitewriter

tangle - anklet


----------



## littlefairywren

anklet - ankles


----------



## nitewriter

ankles - kankle


----------



## littlefairywren

kankle - rankle


----------



## nitewriter

rankle - cranky


----------



## littlefairywren

cranky - creaky


----------



## nitewriter

creaky - heracy


----------



## Adamantoise

heracy - cherry


----------



## littlefairywren

cherry - cheery


----------



## Adamantoise

cheery - cheesy


----------



## littlefairywren

cheesy - cheeky


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> cheesy - cheeky



Put that tounge away,missy. 

Cheeky - Cheeks


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Put that tounge away,missy.
> 
> Cheeky - Cheeks



LOL, I just choked on my drink when I read that...:bow:

cheeks - checks


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> LOL, I just choked on my drink when I read that...:bow:
> 
> cheeks - checks



Whoops! 

Checks - Czechs


----------



## littlefairywren

Czechs - caches


----------



## Adamantoise

caches - chased


----------



## littlefairywren

chased - dashes


----------



## Adamantoise

dashes - shaded


----------



## littlefairywren

shaded - shared


----------



## Adamantoise

shared - rashes >_<


----------



## littlefairywren

rashes - chases


----------



## Adamantoise

chases - shapes


----------



## littlefairywren

shapes - spares


----------



## Adamantoise

spares - lapses


----------



## littlefairywren

lapses - spalls


----------



## Adamantoise

spalls - stalls


----------



## littlefairywren

stalls - stalks


----------



## nitewriter

stalks - skates


----------



## Pharadox

skates - shakes


----------



## littlefairywren

shakes - shaken


----------



## Pharadox

shaken - snaked


----------



## littlefairywren

snaked - sacked


----------



## Pharadox

sacked - casket


----------



## littlefairywren

casket - basket


----------



## Pharadox

basket - beasts


----------



## littlefairywren

beasts - breast


----------



## Weirdo890

breast - berets


----------



## littlefairywren

berets - fester


----------



## Pharadox

fester - foster


----------



## littlefairywren

foster - others


----------



## Pharadox

others - there's (haha, I hope adding in an apostrophe isn't stretching it too much)


----------



## littlefairywren

Nah, it's cool 

there's - hearts


----------



## Pharadox

hearts - hearth


----------



## littlefairywren

hearth - thread


----------



## Pharadox

thread - breath


----------



## littlefairywren

breath - bother


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

bother - hotbed


----------



## Weirdo890

hotbed - debtor


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

debtor - retold


----------



## Adamantoise

retold - loiter


----------



## nitewriter

loiter - revolt


----------



## Adamantoise

revolt - lovers


----------



## Pharadox

lovers - slower


----------



## littlefairywren

slower - shower


----------



## Pharadox

shower - washer


----------



## littlefairywren

washer - shears


----------



## Pharadox

shears - hearse


----------



## littlefairywren

hearse - agrees


----------



## nitewriter

agrees - regale


----------



## littlefairywren

regale - glares


----------



## Adamantoise

glares - larger


----------



## littlefairywren

larger - ranger


----------



## nitewriter

ranger - german


----------



## Adamantoise

german - regain


----------



## littlefairywren

regain - mirage


----------



## nitewriter

mirage - manger


----------



## Weirdo890

manger - ranger


----------



## Adamantoise

ranger - angers


----------



## Weirdo890

angers - danger


----------



## Pharadox

danger - dander


----------



## nitewriter

dander - adders


----------



## Pharadox

adders - darers


----------



## nitewriter

darers - adores


----------



## Weirdo890

adores - adorns


----------



## littlefairywren

adorns - snored


----------



## Weirdo890

snored - snowed


----------



## Pharadox

snowed - owners


----------



## littlefairywren

owners - wrongs


----------



## Pharadox

wrongs - wrings


----------



## littlefairywren

wrings - grinds


----------



## Pharadox

grinds - singer


----------



## littlefairywren

singer - grains


----------



## Pharadox

grains - string


----------



## littlefairywren

string - trying


----------



## nitewriter

trying - gantry


----------



## Pharadox

gantry - tyrant


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

tyrant - rattan


----------



## Pharadox

rattan - truant


----------



## Adamantoise

truant - mutant


----------



## littlefairywren

mutant - mutate


----------



## nitewriter

mutate - statue


----------



## Pharadox

statue - status


----------



## Adamantoise

status - tastes


----------



## littlefairywren

tastes - teases


----------



## Pharadox

teases - steaks


----------



## littlefairywren

steaks - streak


----------



## nitewriter

streak - wreaks

Where Havoc when you really need it


----------



## littlefairywren

wreaks - waters

Hose it down!


----------



## Adamantoise

waters - waiter


----------



## littlefairywren

waiter - waited


----------



## Adamantoise

waited - dilate


----------



## littlefairywren

dilate - detain


----------



## Adamantoise

detain - indent


----------



## littlefairywren

indent - minted


----------



## Weirdo890

minted - tinted


----------



## Adamantoise

tinted - tinned


----------



## nitewriter

tinned - sinned


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

sinned - singed


----------



## Weirdo890

singed - singer


----------



## Adamantoise

singer - angers


----------



## littlefairywren

angers - garden


----------



## Adamantoise

garden - dragon


----------



## littlefairywren

dragon - ground


----------



## Adamantoise

ground - gourds


----------



## swamptoad

gourds - rounds


----------



## Adamantoise

rounds - drunks


----------



## swamptoad

drunks - shrunk


----------



## Adamantoise

shrunk - churns


----------



## swamptoad

churns - chorus


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

chorus - choirs


----------



## nitewriter

choirs - scorch


----------



## littlefairywren

scorch - chores


----------



## Adamantoise

chores - chorus


----------



## littlefairywren

chorus - scours


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> chorus - scours



Scours - Courts

Bonsoir! :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Scours - Courts
> 
> Bonsoir! :happy:



courts - struck

G'd morning Tom :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> courts - struck
> 
> G'd morning Tom :happy:



struck - crusts

Whoops-I forgot about time zones.


----------



## littlefairywren

crusts - trusts

Is it night time over there?


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> crusts - trusts
> 
> Is it night time over there?



trusts - thrust

Yes-it's 11:26pm.


----------



## nitewriter

trusts - stouts .... I prefer ales myself


----------



## littlefairywren

stouts - stoush

I would rather a cold glass of milk and Chocolate cake thank you


----------



## Adamantoise

stoush - houses


----------



## littlefairywren

houses - douses


----------



## Adamantoise

douses - mousse


----------



## littlefairywren

mousse (mmm) - emboss


----------



## Weirdo890

emboss - bosses


----------



## littlefairywren

bosses - bossed


----------



## Weirdo890

bossed - bussed


----------



## littlefairywren

bussed - cussed


----------



## Adamantoise

cussed - cursed


----------



## littlefairywren

cursed - cruise


----------



## Adamantoise

cruise - bruise


----------



## littlefairywren

bruise - bruins


----------



## Adamantoise

bruins - buries


----------



## nitewriter

buries - furies


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

furies - refuse


----------



## nitewriter

refuse - refute


----------



## littlefairywren

refute - neuter


----------



## Adamantoise

neuter - endure


----------



## littlefairywren

endure - ensure


----------



## Adamantoise

ensure - greens


----------



## littlefairywren

greens - preens


----------



## Adamantoise

preens - prunes


----------



## littlefairywren

prunes - nurses


----------



## Adamantoise

nurses - surges


----------



## littlefairywren

surges - guests


----------



## Adamantoise

guests - stages


----------



## nitewriter

stages - agents


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> stages - agents



agents - grants

Hi!


----------



## nitewriter

grants - grunts

Hello Sir


----------



## littlefairywren

grunts - trunks


----------



## Weirdo890

trunks - drunks


----------



## littlefairywren

drunks - rounds


----------



## Weirdo890

rounds - drowns


----------



## littlefairywren

drowns - snowed


----------



## Weirdo890

snowed - wonder


----------



## littlefairywren

wonder - yonder


----------



## Weirdo890

yonder - Donner


----------



## littlefairywren

Donner - drones


----------



## Fattitude1

drones~ strode


----------



## nitewriter

strode - stride


----------



## littlefairywren

stride - riders


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

riders - slider


----------



## littlefairywren

slider - glider


----------



## Adamantoise

glider - digger


----------



## littlefairywren

digger - ridges


----------



## Adamantoise

ridges - fridge


----------



## littlefairywren

fridge - dirges


----------



## Adamantoise

dirges - bridge


----------



## littlefairywren

bridge - brides


----------



## Adamantoise

brides - bribes


----------



## littlefairywren

bribes - scribe


----------



## Adamantoise

scribe - crimes


----------



## littlefairywren

crimes - scream


----------



## Adamantoise

scream - makers


----------



## littlefairywren

makers - masked


----------



## Adamantoise

masked - amends


----------



## littlefairywren

amends - demons


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> amends - demons



"Demons arent real. They're parables, metaphors..." Preist from Hellraiser 3.

Demons - Sermon


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> "Demons arent real. They're parables, metaphors..." Preist from Hellraiser 3.
> 
> Demons - Sermon



The Crusty ones are 

sermon - mentor


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> The Crusty ones are
> 
> sermon - mentor



Mentor - remote

Wha-seriously?!  They're the worst kind!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

remote - emotes


----------



## Weirdo890

emotes - smotes


----------



## Adamantoise

smotes - smokes


----------



## Weirdo890

smokes - smocks


----------



## Adamantoise

smocks - stocks


----------



## nitewriter

stocks - stacks


----------



## Adamantoise

stacks - slacks


----------



## nitewriter

slacks - classy


----------



## Adamantoise

classy - scales


----------



## Weirdo890

scales - lassie


----------



## littlefairywren

lassie - serial


----------



## nitewriter

serial - raises


----------



## littlefairywren

raises - praise


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

praise - repair


----------



## nitewriter

repair - prayer


----------



## Fattitude1

prayer~ rapper


----------



## littlefairywren

rapper - papers


----------



## Fattitude1

papers~ spares


----------



## littlefairywren

spares - serape


----------



## Fattitude1

serape~ speared


----------



## littlefairywren

spared  - draped


----------



## Fattitude1

draped~ parade
(what's an extra letter among friends)


----------



## littlefairywren

parade - pander


----------



## nitewriter

pander - dapper


----------



## littlefairywren

dapper - pedlar


----------



## swamptoad

pedlar - parade


----------



## littlefairywren

parade - arcade


----------



## swamptoad

arcade - carded


----------



## littlefairywren

carded - dreads


----------



## swamptoad

dreads - darted


----------



## littlefairywren

darted - ardent


----------



## swamptoad

ardent - traded


----------



## littlefairywren

traded - graded


----------



## swamptoad

graded - grazed


----------



## littlefairywren

grazed - defrag


----------



## swamptoad

defrag - fridge


----------



## littlefairywren

fridge - ridges


----------



## swamptoad

ridges - glides


----------



## nitewriter

glides - sidled


----------



## littlefairywren

sidled - addles


----------



## nitewriter

addles - paddle


----------



## littlefairywren

paddle - peddle


----------



## nitewriter

peddle - meddle


----------



## littlefairywren

meddle - melted


----------



## LovelyLiz

melted - teamed


----------



## Weirdo890

teamed - beamed


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

beamed - ambled


----------



## Weirdo890

ambled - ramble


----------



## Adamantoise

ramble - garble


----------



## littlefairywren

garble - marble


----------



## Adamantoise

marble - blames


----------



## littlefairywren

blames - cables


----------



## nitewriter

cables - bleats


----------



## littlefairywren

bleats - tabled


----------



## nitewriter

tabled - tablet


----------



## littlefairywren

tablet - belate


----------



## Adamantoise

belate - relate


----------



## littlefairywren

relate - eatery :eat2:


----------



## Adamantoise

eatery - artery


----------



## nitewriter

artery - barter


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

barter - rebate


----------



## Adamantoise

rebate - bather


----------



## littlefairywren

bather - haters


----------



## Adamantoise

haters - shaker


----------



## littlefairywren

shaker - sharks


----------



## Adamantoise

sharks - rashes


----------



## littlefairywren

rashes - rasher (mmm, bacon anyone?)


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> rashes - rasher (mmm, bacon anyone?)



rasher - eraser

Feeling quite peckish myself. :eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> rasher - eraser
> 
> Feeling quite peckish myself. :eat2:



eraser - erased

Hmmm, how about bacon, eggs and some fried tomatoes. With toast and a cuppa?


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> eraser - erased
> 
> Hmmm, how about bacon, eggs and some fried tomatoes. With toast and a cuppa?



erased - desire

Perhaps...no eggs,though. >,<


----------



## nitewriter

desire - reside


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> erased - desire
> 
> Perhaps...no eggs,though. >,<



Ok, how about some snags?

reside - relies

Good morning to you Charlie :happy:
Fancy some brekkie too?


----------



## Adamantoise

relies - revile

I'll stick with a bowl of crunchy nut cornflakes,thanks...


----------



## littlefairywren

revile - veiled

Well, you know what I am having!!


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> revile - veiled
> 
> Well, you know what I am having!!



veiled - devils


----------



## littlefairywren

devils - drives


----------



## nitewriter

drives - drivel


----------



## littlefairywren

drivel - sliver


----------



## CleverBomb

silver slider


----------



## littlefairywren

slider - riddle


----------



## Weirdo890

riddle - deride


----------



## Adamantoise

deride - defied


----------



## littlefairywren

defied - define


----------



## Adamantoise

define - deafen


----------



## littlefairywren

deafen - defend


----------



## Adamantoise

defend - fender


----------



## littlefairywren

fender - friend


----------



## Adamantoise

friend - rifled


----------



## littlefairywren

rifled - fields

That f is bugging me


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> rifled - fields
> 
> That f is bugging me



fields - shield

Ta-da!


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> fields - shield
> 
> Ta-da!



Kisses for you! :kiss2:

shield - smiled


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> Kisses for you! :kiss2:
> 
> shield - smiled



smiled - simile

Muchas gracias.


----------



## littlefairywren

simile - limits


----------



## Weirdo890

limits - stimie


----------



## littlefairywren

stimie - mister


----------



## nitewriter

mister - resist


----------



## littlefairywren

resist - sprite


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

sprite - prints


----------



## swamptoad

prints - spirit


----------



## nitewriter

spirit - sprint


----------



## Weirdo890

sprint - prints


----------



## swamptoad

prints - strips


----------



## Weirdo890

strips - stripe


----------



## swamptoad

stripe - ripens


----------



## Adamantoise

ripens - spider


----------



## littlefairywren

spider - diaper


----------



## Adamantoise

diaper - redial


----------



## littlefairywren

redial - radial


----------



## swamptoad

radial - dialer


----------



## Adamantoise

dialer - ideals


----------



## littlefairywren

ideals - valise


----------



## nitewriter

valise - sliver


----------



## Adamantoise

silver - devils





rawr


----------



## nitewriter

devils - slides


----------



## Weirdo890

slides - smiles


----------



## Adamantoise

smiles - smites


----------



## littlefairywren

smites - slimes (ewww)


----------



## nitewriter

slimes - simile


----------



## littlefairywren

simile - simple


----------



## Adamantoise

simple - plumes


----------



## nitewriter

plumes - plumps.....got your goose down pillows here!


----------



## Adamantoise

plumps - slumps


----------



## littlefairywren

slumps - slurps


----------



## Adamantoise

slurps - pulses


----------



## littlefairywren

pulses - pushes


----------



## Adamantoise

pushes - phases


----------



## nitewriter

phases - shaper


----------



## Adamantoise

shaper - masher


----------



## littlefairywren

masher - shaver


----------



## Adamantoise

shaver - averse


----------



## littlefairywren

averse - verses


----------



## Adamantoise

verses - server


----------



## littlefairywren

server - revere


----------



## swamptoad

revere - server


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

server - ravers


----------



## Weirdo890

ravers - ravens


----------



## Adamantoise

ravens - starve


----------



## swamptoad

starve - ravers


----------



## Adamantoise

ravers - carver


----------



## nitewriter

carver - cavern


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

cavern - cranes


----------



## nitewriter

cranes - snares


----------



## Adamantoise

snares - arenas


----------



## littlefairywren

arenas - learns


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> arenas - learns



learns - alerts

Guten Abend. :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> learns - alerts
> 
> Guten Abend. :bow:



alerts - metals

Good afternoon to you too :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

metals - petals


----------



## littlefairywren

petals - valets


----------



## Adamantoise

valets - svelte


----------



## littlefairywren

svelte - velvet


----------



## Adamantoise

velvet - twelve


----------



## littlefairywren

twelve - velate


----------



## Adamantoise

velate - relate


----------



## nitewriter

relate - lather


----------



## littlefairywren

lather - rather


----------



## Adamantoise

rather - tracer


----------



## littlefairywren

tracer - create


----------



## Adamantoise

create - cartel


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

cartel - eclair (yum!)


----------



## Adamantoise

eclair - cleric


----------



## Weirdo890

cleric - relics


----------



## Adamantoise

relics - prices


----------



## littlefairywren

prices - prince


----------



## Adamantoise

prince - nipper


----------



## littlefairywren

nipper - unripe


----------



## Adamantoise

unripe - prunes


----------



## littlefairywren

prunes - prudes


----------



## Adamantoise

prudes - spruce


----------



## littlefairywren

spruce - ruches


----------



## Adamantoise

ruches - chutes


Buh bye... :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

chutes - hustle


----------



## nitewriter

hustle - hotels


----------



## littlefairywren

hotels - stolen


----------



## nitewriter

stolen - tokens


----------



## littlefairywren

tokens - spoken


----------



## Adamantoise

spoken - pokers


----------



## nitewriter

pokers - powers


----------



## Adamantoise

powers - shower


----------



## swamptoad

shower - hovers


----------



## littlefairywren

hovers - covers


----------



## Adamantoise

covers - cowers


----------



## nitewriter

cowers - owners


----------



## littlefairywren

owners - mowers


----------



## nitewriter

mowers - smores:eat2:


----------



## Weirdo890

smores - smears


----------



## nitewriter

smears - resume


----------



## Adamantoise

resume - summer


----------



## Weirdo890

summer - Sumter (Like Ft. Sumter)


----------



## Adamantoise

Sumter - Mutter


----------



## littlefairywren

mutter - mature


----------



## Adamantoise

mature - amulet


----------



## littlefairywren

amulet - mullet (sad hair)


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> amulet - mullet (sad hair)



mullet - mallet

Mullet Mallet TM


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> mullet - mallet
> 
> Mullet Mallet TM



LOL, quick thinking!

mallet - pallet


----------



## nitewriter

pallet - ballet


----------



## littlefairywren

ballet - albeit


----------



## nitewriter

albeit - stable


----------



## Adamantoise

stable - breast


----------



## littlefairywren

breast - faster


----------



## nitewriter

Faster - feasts


----------



## littlefairywren

feasts - steams


----------



## Adamantoise

steams - metals


----------



## littlefairywren

metals - mental


----------



## Adamantoise

mental - menial


----------



## littlefairywren

menial - denial


----------



## Adamantoise

denial - allied


----------



## nitewriter

allied -railed


----------



## Adamantoise

railed - cradle


----------



## littlefairywren

cradle - candle


----------



## nitewriter

candle - dangle


----------



## Adamantoise

dangle - sandle


----------



## littlefairywren

sandle - handle


----------



## nitewriter

handle - leaned


----------



## littlefairywren

leaned - deaden


----------



## nitewriter

deaden - deafen


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

deafen-fender


----------



## littlefairywren

fender - defend


----------



## Adamantoise

defend - deafen


----------



## littlefairywren

deafen - earned


----------



## Adamantoise

earned - redden


----------



## littlefairywren

redden - sender


----------



## nitewriter

sender - resent


----------



## Weirdo890

resent - recent


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

recent-trench


----------



## Adamantoise

trench - drench


----------



## littlefairywren

drench - harden


----------



## Adamantoise

harden - shared


----------



## nitewriter

shared - spared


----------



## Adamantoise

spared - dreads


----------



## littlefairywren

dreads - udders


----------



## Adamantoise

udders - sudden


----------



## littlefairywren

sudden - nursed


----------



## Adamantoise

nursed - endure


----------



## littlefairywren

endure - endear


----------



## Adamantoise

endear - demean


----------



## nitewriter

demean - remand


----------



## littlefairywren

remand - tandem


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

tandem - dental


----------



## Adamantoise

dental - attend


----------



## Weirdo890

Adamantoise said:


> dental - attend



attend - fatten


----------



## Adamantoise

fatten - fatter


----------



## nitewriter

fatter - matter


----------



## Adamantoise

matter - attire


----------



## nitewriter

attire - satire


----------



## littlefairywren

satire - waiter


----------



## Weirdo890

waiter - waters


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

waters - taster


----------



## Weirdo890

taster - states


----------



## Adamantoise

states - tasers


----------



## littlefairywren

tasers - shares


----------



## Weirdo890

shares - harems


----------



## Adamantoise

shares - shames


----------



## littlefairywren

shames - hamper


----------



## Weirdo890

hamper - pamper


----------



## Adamantoise

pamper - revamp


----------



## littlefairywren

revamp - ampler


----------



## Adamantoise

ampler - sample

Hmm.


----------



## littlefairywren

sample - metals


----------



## Adamantoise

metals - mallet


----------



## littlefairywren

mallet - mantle


----------



## Adamantoise

mantle - mangle


----------



## littlefairywren

mangle - tangle


----------



## Adamantoise

tangle - angels


----------



## littlefairywren

angels - cleans


----------



## Adamantoise

cleans - sclera


----------



## littlefairywren

sclera - rascal


----------



## Adamantoise

rascal - crawls


----------



## littlefairywren

crawls - brawls


----------



## Adamantoise

brawls - libras


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

libras - trails


----------



## Weirdo890

trails - tailor


----------



## Adamantoise

tailor - retail


----------



## littlefairywren

retail - detail


----------



## Adamantoise

detail - allied


----------



## littlefairywren

allied - ladies


----------



## Adamantoise

ladies - saddle


----------



## littlefairywren

saddle - paddle


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

paddle-leaped


----------



## littlefairywren

leaped - eloped


----------



## Weirdo890

eloped - elopes


----------



## nitewriter

elopes - pestle


----------



## littlefairywren

pestle - nestle (no, not the Chocolate)


----------



## Weirdo890

nestle - settle


----------



## littlefairywren

settle - eldest


----------



## Weirdo890

eldest - elders


----------



## littlefairywren

elders - solder


----------



## Weirdo890

solder - molder


----------



## littlefairywren

molder - milder


----------



## Weirdo890

milder - dimmer


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

dimmer-remind


----------



## Weirdo890

remind - remain


----------



## nitewriter

remain - manner


----------



## littlefairywren

manner - manger


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

manger - regain


----------



## Weirdo890

regain - gainer


----------



## littlefairywren

gainer - grains

I see what you did there, cheeky!
LOL, the word police have arrived


----------



## Weirdo890

littlefairywren said:


> gainer - grains
> 
> I see what you did there, cheeky!
> LOL, the word police have arrived



grains - groins

You won't take me alive, COPPER!


----------



## littlefairywren

groins - intros

Ah, I have connections in the US


----------



## nitewriter

intros - strong


----------



## Adamantoise

strong - sarong


----------



## littlefairywren

sarong - senora


----------



## Weirdo890

senora - senors


----------



## Adamantoise

senors - scores


----------



## littlefairywren

scores - sobers


----------



## Adamantoise

sobers - bosses

I apologise.


----------



## littlefairywren

bosses - emboss


----------



## Adamantoise

emboss - smokes


----------



## littlefairywren

smokes - mossed


----------



## Adamantoise

mossed - missed


----------



## littlefairywren

missed - dermis


----------



## Adamantoise

dermis - misery


----------



## littlefairywren

misery - misers


----------



## nitewriter

misers - resist........the urge to spend


----------



## littlefairywren

resist - stride


----------



## nitewriter

stride - treads


----------



## littlefairywren

treads - dreads


----------



## Weirdo890

dreads - dreams


----------



## nitewriter

dreams - stream


----------



## Weirdo890

stream - steams


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

steams - states


----------



## Weirdo890

states - taters


----------



## Adamantoise

taters - crates


----------



## nitewriter

crates - secret


----------



## littlefairywren

secret - recite


----------



## nitewriter

recite - retire


----------



## littlefairywren

retire - either


----------



## nitewriter

either - threes


----------



## littlefairywren

threes - theirs


----------



## Weirdo890

theirs - shirts


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

shirts - thirst


----------



## Weirdo890

thirst - thirty


----------



## Adamantoise

thirty - shirty


----------



## littlefairywren

shirty - shifty


----------



## Adamantoise

shifty - shitty


----------



## Weirdo890

shitty - shotty


----------



## Adamantoise

shotty - toasty


----------



## Weirdo890

toasty - roasty


----------



## Adamantoise

roasty - gastro


----------



## littlefairywren

gastro - pastor


----------



## Adamantoise

pastor - raptor


----------



## Weirdo890

raptor - rotary


----------



## nitewriter

rotary - starry


----------



## Adamantoise

starry - trashy


----------



## littlefairywren

trashy - hearts


----------



## Adamantoise

hearts - shared


----------



## nitewriter

shared - shreds


----------



## littlefairywren

shreds - shrews


----------



## Adamantoise

shrews - shires


----------



## littlefairywren

shires - perish


----------



## Adamantoise

perish - shaper


----------



## littlefairywren

shaper - pusher


----------



## Adamantoise

pusher - husker


----------



## littlefairywren

husker - busker


----------



## Adamantoise

busker - rubies


----------



## littlefairywren

rubies - uprise


----------



## Adamantoise

uprise - stripe


----------



## littlefairywren

stripe - pastie :eat2:


----------



## Adamantoise

pastie - spates


----------



## littlefairywren

spates - spares


----------



## Weirdo890

spares - sperms


----------



## Adamantoise

sperms - spears


----------



## Weirdo890

spears - spires


----------



## pdesil071189

Spires - Spikes


----------



## Weirdo890

spikes - spines


----------



## nitewriter

spines - sniper


----------



## swamptoad

sniper - prints


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

prints - trains


----------



## Weirdo890

trains - faints


----------



## swamptoad

faints - strain


----------



## Adamantoise

strain - triads


----------



## Weirdo890

triads - trades


----------



## Adamantoise

trades - dreams


----------



## Weirdo890

dreams - realms


----------



## littlefairywren

realms - flames


----------



## Adamantoise

flames = female


----------



## littlefairywren

female - enamel


----------



## Adamantoise

enamel - enable


----------



## littlefairywren

enable - nebula


----------



## Adamantoise

nebula - nebule


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

nebule - baleen


----------



## Adamantoise

baleen - belate


----------



## nitewriter

belate - stable


----------



## littlefairywren

stable - blasts


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

blasts - tassel


----------



## nitewriter

tassel - states


----------



## Adamantoise

states - tasted

Good day,nitewriter!


----------



## littlefairywren

tasted - wasted


----------



## Adamantoise

wasted - waters

Hiya,Kim.


----------



## littlefairywren

waters - waders

Hiya, Tom


----------



## Adamantoise

waders - faders


----------



## littlefairywren

faders - wafers


----------



## Adamantoise

wafers - afters


----------



## nitewriter

afters - father

Good Morning Sir!


----------



## littlefairywren

father - threat


----------



## nitewriter

threat - treats ............Chocolate anyone?


----------



## littlefairywren

treats - reacts

Of course! :smitten:


----------



## Weirdo890

reacts - hearts


----------



## Adamantoise

hearts - arches


----------



## littlefairywren

arches - charts


----------



## Adamantoise

charts - chairs


----------



## littlefairywren

chairs - parish


----------



## Adamantoise

parish - spiral


----------



## littlefairywren

spiral - rivals


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

rivals - slaver


----------



## littlefairywren

slaver - realms


----------



## Weirdo890

slaver - leaves


----------



## Adamantoise

leaves - cleave


----------



## littlefairywren

cleave - leaven


----------



## Adamantoise

leaven - heaven


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

heaven-shaven


----------



## Adamantoise

shaven - ravens


----------



## littlefairywren

ravens - sander


----------



## Adamantoise

sander - drains


----------



## littlefairywren

drains - adorns


----------



## Adamantoise

adorns - acorns


----------



## littlefairywren

acorns - Cornea


----------



## Adamantoise

Cornea - Anchor


----------



## littlefairywren

anchor - choral


----------



## Adamantoise

choral - oracle


----------



## littlefairywren

oracle - clears


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

clears-search


----------



## nitewriter

search - preach


----------



## littlefairywren

preach - rachet


----------



## Weirdo890

rachet - racket


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

racket - rocket


----------



## nitewriter

rocket - socket


----------



## littlefairywren

socket - stocks


----------



## Adamantoise

stocks - coasts

Good Eeeevening...


----------



## littlefairywren

coasts - toasts

G'd morning lol...:happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

toasts - status


----------



## littlefairywren

status - tastes


----------



## Adamantoise

tastes - testes


----------



## littlefairywren

testes - tester

And now I have the giggles!


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> testes - tester
> 
> And now I have the giggles!



tester - pester

0_o


----------



## littlefairywren

pester - purest


----------



## Adamantoise

purest - purist


----------



## littlefairywren

purist - truism


----------



## Adamantoise

truism - mister


----------



## Weirdo890

mister - misers


----------



## littlefairywren

misers - risers


----------



## nitewriter

risers - raises


----------



## littlefairywren

raises - praise


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

praise - sprite


----------



## Adamantoise

sprite - pyrite


----------



## Weirdo890

pyrite - pricey


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

pricey-creepy


----------



## nitewriter

creepy - crepes


----------



## littlefairywren

crepes - creeds


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

creeds - decree


----------



## nitewriter

decree - degree


----------



## Weirdo890

degree - greedy


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

greedy-edgers


----------



## Weirdo890

edgers - edgier


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

edgier - ridges


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

ridges-stride


----------



## MatthewB

stride - strode


----------



## Weirdo890

strode - strobe


----------



## nitewriter

strobe - Robert


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

robert - reboot


----------



## Weirdo890

reboot - hooter


----------



## MatthewB

hooter - looter


----------



## nitewriter

looter - retold


----------



## Weirdo890

retold - bolted


----------



## MatthewB

bolted - lobbed


----------



## nitewriter

lobbed - behold


----------



## MatthewB

behold - holder


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

holder - hurled


----------



## MatthewB

hurled - rundel


----------



## littlefairywren

rundel - nursed


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

nursed - ruined


----------



## MatthewB

ruined - demure


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

ruined - {In his best Glaswegian} (thairs beeen a) murder!


----------



## littlefairywren

murder - marred


----------



## Adamantoise

marred - remand


----------



## nitewriter

remand - manner


----------



## littlefairywren

manner - barmen


----------



## Kinnaird

Barmen - Barren


----------



## littlefairywren

barren - banger


----------



## Kinnaird

Banger - Banter


----------



## Adamantoise

Banter - Tanker


----------



## littlefairywren

tanker - canter


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

canter - cantor


----------



## Weirdo890

cantor - recant


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

recant - carets


----------



## littlefairywren

carets - stares


----------



## nitewriter

Stares-:happy:caress:happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

caress :happy: - lasers


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

lasers - slater


----------



## littlefairywren

slater - talker


----------



## Adamantoise

talker - salter


----------



## littlefairywren

salter - pearls


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> salter - pearls



pearls - scrape

Hello you! :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

scrape - corpse

Hello you too! :happy::happy:


----------



## nitewriter

corpse- closer


----------



## littlefairywren

nitewriter said:


> scrape - serape



serape - sealer

And a big hello to you Charlie! :happy::happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

sealer - leaner

Good day,Charlie!


----------



## littlefairywren

leaner - meaner


----------



## swamptoad

meaner - neater


----------



## Adamantoise

neater - retain


----------



## littlefairywren

retain - retail


----------



## swamptoad

retail - liters


----------



## Adamantoise

liters - strive


----------



## swamptoad

strive - troves


----------



## littlefairywren

troves - lovers


----------



## swamptoad

lovers - levers


----------



## littlefairywren

levers - elders


----------



## swamptoad

elders - solder


----------



## littlefairywren

solder - holder


----------



## Adamantoise

holder - retold


----------



## littlefairywren

retold - lodger


----------



## Adamantoise

lodger - dodger


----------



## nitewriter

dodger - graded


----------



## Adamantoise

graded - danger


----------



## littlefairywren

danger - ranger


----------



## Adamantoise

ranger - angler


----------



## nitewriter

angler - dangle


----------



## littlefairywren

dangle - angels


----------



## Adamantoise

angels - bagels


----------



## swamptoad

dangle - glands


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

glands - sandal


----------



## nitewriter

sandal - salads


----------



## Adamantoise

salads - salsas


----------



## CastingPearls

salsas - lasses


----------



## nitewriter

lasses - vassel


----------



## Adamantoise

vassel - slaved


----------



## nitewriter

slaved - solved


----------



## CastingPearls

solved - devils


----------



## nitewriter

devils - sailed


----------



## Adamantoise

sailed - slider


----------



## CastingPearls

slider - slimer


----------



## Adamantoise

slimer - miller


----------



## CastingPearls

miller - killer


----------



## littlefairywren

killer - likers


----------



## Adamantoise

likers - hikers

Evening,Miss. :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

hikers - pikers


----------



## littlefairywren

pikers - bikers

Hello Tom :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> pikers - bikers
> 
> Hello sweetie :happy:



bikers - scribe

Wow,you're everywhere! Eeek!


----------



## CastingPearls

bikers - bakers


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> bikers - scribe
> 
> Wow,you're everywhere! Eeek!



scribe - bribes

Ooh, you're quick this morning!


----------



## CastingPearls

bribes - brides


----------



## littlefairywren

brides - rabies


----------



## CastingPearls

rabies - babies


----------



## littlefairywren

babies - abides


----------



## CastingPearls

abides - bidets

This is fun!


----------



## Adamantoise

bidets - stride


----------



## CastingPearls

stride - destry


----------



## littlefairywren

debits - divest


----------



## Adamantoise

divest - stride


----------



## littlefairywren

stride - stripe


----------



## Adamantoise

stripe - spirit


----------



## littlefairywren

spirit - pities


----------



## CastingPearls

spirit - sprite


----------



## nitewriter

pities - sprite


----------



## CastingPearls

Came In Late But It Still Worked!! Epic Win!!


----------



## nitewriter

Sprite - sprint

2 like minds with Fairies on the brain


----------



## littlefairywren

sprint - sprain

Charlie...woo hoo


----------



## CastingPearls

sprain - brains


----------



## Adamantoise

brains - braids


----------



## CastingPearls

braids - drains


----------



## Adamantoise

drains - trains


----------



## CastingPearls

trains - raisin


----------



## Adamantoise

raisin - grains


----------



## littlefairywren

grains - grants


----------



## Adamantoise

grants - strong


----------



## CastingPearls

strong - wrongs


----------



## littlefairywren

wrongs - wrings


----------



## CastingPearls

wrings - brings


----------



## Adamantoise

brings - binges


----------



## CastingPearls

binges - hinges


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

hinges-shrine


----------



## CastingPearls

shrine - shines


----------



## nitewriter

shines -snipes


----------



## CastingPearls

snipes - sniper


----------



## Adamantoise

sniper - person


----------



## littlefairywren

person - loners


----------



## nitewriter

loners - owners


----------



## Adamantoise

owners - sermon


----------



## CastingPearls

sermon - morons


----------



## littlefairywren

morons - Romans


----------



## nitewriter

Romans - samoas....I'll drink to that


----------



## Adamantoise

Ignore this-I can't think.


----------



## CastingPearls

samoas - morass


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

morass-ransom


----------



## nitewriter

ransom - normal


----------



## Adamantoise

normal - amoral


----------



## nitewriter

amoral - mortal


----------



## Adamantoise

mortal - tailor


----------



## nitewriter

tailor - retail


----------



## CastingPearls

retail - litter


----------



## nitewriter

litter - loiter


----------



## CastingPearls

loiter - goiter


----------



## nitewriter

goiter - toiler


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

toiler-liters


----------



## littlefairywren

liters - filter


----------



## CastingPearls

filter - lifted


----------



## Adamantoise

lifted - tailed


----------



## CastingPearls

tailed - retail


----------



## Adamantoise

retail - trifle


----------



## CastingPearls

trifle - rifles


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

rifles - flares


----------



## Adamantoise

flares - slayer


----------



## littlefairywren

slayer - player


----------



## CastingPearls

player - yelper


----------



## littlefairywren

yelper - helper


----------



## Adamantoise

helper -repeal


----------



## littlefairywren

repeal - pearls


----------



## CastingPearls

Pearls is stumped on pearls. LOL


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

pearls - pliers


----------



## CastingPearls

pliers - spires


----------



## nitewriter

spires - spores


----------



## CastingPearls

spores - scores


----------



## nitewriter

scores - recess


----------



## CastingPearls

recess - crease


----------



## Nutty

crease - grease


----------



## MzDeeZyre

grease - meager


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

meager - merges


----------



## Adamantoise

merges - greens


----------



## littlefairywren

greens - preens


----------



## Adamantoise

preens - sniper


----------



## littlefairywren

sniper - pliers


----------



## Adamantoise

pliers - prides


----------



## nitewriter

prides - stride


----------



## littlefairywren

stride - strike


----------



## nitewriter

strike - sprite


----------



## littlefairywren

sprite - pirate (arrrr, me mateys)


----------



## Adamantoise

pirate - attire


----------



## littlefairywren

attire - satire


----------



## Adamantoise

satire - tirade


----------



## littlefairywren

tirade - trader


----------



## Adamantoise

Trader - Grater


----------



## CastingPearls

grater - retard


----------



## nitewriter

retard - treads


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

treads - steady


----------



## nitewriter

steady - yeasts


----------



## Adamantoise

yeasts - steams


----------



## littlefairywren

steams - steals


----------



## Adamantoise

steals - sweats


----------



## littlefairywren

sweats - sweets :eat2:


----------



## Adamantoise

sweets - sweeps


----------



## littlefairywren

sweeps - swipes


----------



## Adamantoise

swipes - spires


----------



## littlefairywren

spires - spikes


----------



## Adamantoise

spikes - spices


----------



## CastingPearls

spices - slices


----------



## nitewriter

slices - sluice


----------



## littlefairywren

sluice - juices


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

juices - juiced


----------



## nitewriter

juiced - Judiac


----------



## littlefairywren

Ah, have we hit a wall here guys?
I can't do it....been staring at it for ages, and nothing!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Hit a judaic wall at that - reset time?


----------



## swamptoad

nitewriter said:


> juiced - Judiac



judiac - juiced 

(are we allowed to return back to the previous?)


----------



## littlefairywren

Ok, lets see how this goes....

juiced - induce


----------



## Nutty

littlefairywren said:


> Ok, lets see how this goes....
> 
> juiced - induce



induce-induct


----------



## littlefairywren

induct - united


----------



## nitewriter

united - unties


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

unties-steins


----------



## Adamantoise

steins - smites


----------



## swamptoad

smites - mister


----------



## Adamantoise

mister - master


----------



## CastingPearls

master - streak


----------



## nitewriter

streak - strafe


----------



## littlefairywren

strafe - freaks


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

freaks - franks


----------



## nitewriter

franks - shrank


----------



## Adamantoise

shrank - cranks


----------



## CastingPearls

cranks - cracks


----------



## nitewriter

cracks - tracks


----------



## Adamantoise

tracks - trucks


----------



## CastingPearls

trucks-tricks


----------



## nitewriter

tricks - strict


----------



## littlefairywren

strict - rustic


----------



## nitewriter

rustic - crusty


----------



## swamptoad

crusty - rustic


----------



## littlefairywren

rustic - suitor


----------



## Adamantoise

Suitor - Tutors


----------



## littlefairywren

tutors - stupor


----------



## nitewriter

stupor - strops


----------



## Adamantoise

strops - tropes


----------



## littlefairywren

tropes - sports


----------



## Adamantoise

sports - stores


----------



## littlefairywren

stores - stares


----------



## Adamantoise

stares - caster


----------



## isamarie69

caster casket


----------



## nitewriter

casket - basket


----------



## littlefairywren

basket - skates


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

skates - tassel


----------



## swamptoad

tassel - blasts


----------



## nitewriter

blasts - boasts


----------



## Adamantoise

boasts - bastes


----------



## isamarie69

bastes states


----------



## Adamantoise

states - stated


----------



## isamarie69

stated tested


----------



## Adamantoise

tested - rested


----------



## nitewriter

rested - detest


----------



## isamarie69

detest testie


----------



## Adamantoise

testie - tester


----------



## nitewriter

tester - enters


----------



## isamarie69

tester treats


----------



## Adamantoise

treats - breast


----------



## isamarie69

breast braise


----------



## Adamantoise

braise - praise


----------



## isamarie69

praise pirate


----------



## littlefairywren

pirate - prates


----------



## Adamantoise

prates - traces


----------



## littlefairywren

traces - braces


----------



## swamptoad

braces - braves


----------



## littlefairywren

braves - craves


----------



## swamptoad

craves - scares


----------



## nitewriter

scares - crests


----------



## littlefairywren

crests - crusts


----------



## swamptoad

crusts - trusts


----------



## littlefairywren

trusts - strums


----------



## fat hiker

strums - muster


----------



## nitewriter

muster - trumps


----------



## littlefairywren

trumps - tramps


----------



## swamptoad

tramps - armpit


----------



## littlefairywren

armpit - atrium


----------



## swamptoad

atrium - 

atrium - armpit :doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

armpit - permit

Sorry Jeff....sometimes they are impossible for me to see, and then all of a sudden there they are


----------



## nitewriter

permit - trimed


----------



## littlefairywren

trimed - dreamt


----------



## nitewriter

dreamt - damper


----------



## littlefairywren

damper (over here, that is tasty) - tamper


----------



## nitewriter

tamper - pamper


----------



## littlefairywren

pamper - ampler


----------



## nitewriter

ampler:wubu: - sample:eat2:


----------



## Weirdo890

sample - simple


----------



## littlefairywren

simple - dimple


----------



## nitewriter

dimple - limpid


----------



## littlefairywren

limpid - lipids


----------



## Weirdo890

limpid - limped


----------



## isamarie69

limped pimple


----------



## littlefairywren

pimple - peplum


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

peplum - muppet


----------



## Adamantoise

muppet - septum


----------



## littlefairywren

septum - trumps


----------



## nitewriter

trumps - tramps


----------



## littlefairywren

tramps - cramps


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

cramps - crimps


----------



## nitewriter

crimps - prisms


----------



## Adamantoise

prisms = crisps


----------



## littlefairywren

crisps - prises


----------



## Adamantoise

prises - pisces


----------



## littlefairywren

pisces - scopes


----------



## Slamaga

scopes - spores


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

spores-repose


----------



## littlefairywren

repose - poster


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

poster - roster


----------



## isamarie69

roster rotors


----------



## Adamantoise

rotors - troops


----------



## MzDeeZyre

troops - poster


----------



## isamarie69

poster stripe


----------



## Adamantoise

stripe - tribes


----------



## isamarie69

tribes brides


----------



## Adamantoise

Brides - Bridge


----------



## isamarie69

bridge bering


----------



## littlefairywren

bering - brings


----------



## isamarie69

brings brains


----------



## Adamantoise

brains - strain


----------



## littlefairywren

strain - trails


----------



## Adamantoise

trails - grails


----------



## littlefairywren

grails - grills


----------



## Adamantoise

grills - trills


----------



## littlefairywren

trills - shrill


----------



## Adamantoise

shrill - chills


----------



## littlefairywren

chills - chisel


----------



## Adamantoise

chisel - chides


----------



## littlefairywren

chides - chives


----------



## Slamaga

chives - chiefs


----------



## littlefairywren

chiefs - fishes


----------



## Adamantoise

Fishes - Sheiks


----------



## littlefairywren

Shieks - shriek


----------



## Adamantoise

Shriek - Bikers


----------



## littlefairywren

bikers - brakes


----------



## Adamantoise

brakes - Rabies


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

rabies - babies


----------



## nitewriter

babies - rabbis


----------



## Adamantoise

rabbis - braise


----------



## littlefairywren

braise - brains

GROSS!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

brains-raisin


----------



## littlefairywren

raisin - drains


----------



## isamarie69

strain artist


----------



## nitewriter

artist - starts


----------



## littlefairywren

starts - straps


----------



## isamarie69

straps sparks


----------



## littlefairywren

sparks - spanks


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk

spanks - pranks


----------



## littlefairywren

pranks - sprain


----------



## nitewriter

sprain - trains


----------



## littlefairywren

trains - stairs


----------



## CastingPearls

stairs - stains


----------



## littlefairywren

stains - stands


----------



## CastingPearls

stands - santas


----------



## nitewriter

santas - stanza


----------



## isamarie69

stanza matzas


----------



## littlefairywren

matzas - asthma


----------



## Adamantoise

asthma - aghast


----------



## littlefairywren

aghast - agates


----------



## Adamantoise

agates - staged


----------



## littlefairywren

staged - stared


----------



## Adamantoise

Stared - Ratted


----------



## nitewriter

ratted - treats


----------



## littlefairywren

treats - starts


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

starts-trists


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

trists - strait


----------



## Adamantoise

strait - triads


----------



## littlefairywren

triads - stride


----------



## Adamantoise

stride - biters


----------



## littlefairywren

biters - breast


----------



## CastingPearls

breast - beasts


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> breast - beasts



beasts-feasts


----------



## CastingPearls

NUTMAN!!!! HI BABYDOLL!!!

feasts - steams


----------



## littlefairywren

steams - stream


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> NUTMAN!!!! HI BABYDOLL!!!
> 
> feasts - steams



Ima back!

stream- creame


----------



## Adamantoise

creame - create


----------



## littlefairywren

create - crates


----------



## Adamantoise

crates - trades


----------



## nitewriter

trades - tirade

Hi Tom !


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> trades - tirade
> 
> Hi Tom !



tirade - credit

:bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

credit - redact


----------



## Adamantoise

redact - cadets


----------



## littlefairywren

cadets - treads


----------



## Adamantoise

treads - dreams


----------



## CastingPearls

dreams - dreads


----------



## littlefairywren

dreads - beards (not really, I quite like them )


----------



## CastingPearls

beards - breeds


----------



## isamarie69

breeds rebels


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

rebels - belies


----------



## littlefairywren

belies - bleeds


----------



## Adamantoise

Bleeds - Blades


----------



## CastingPearls

blades - blazes


----------



## Adamantoise

blazes - zebras


----------



## CastingPearls

zebras - brazen


----------



## Nutty

brazen-craven


----------



## CastingPearls

craven - ravens


----------



## Adamantoise

ravens - tavern


----------



## CastingPearls

tavern - travel


----------



## Adamantoise

travel - reveal


----------



## CastingPearls

reveal - leaves


----------



## Adamantoise

leaves - slaved


----------



## Nutty

slaved-slayed


----------



## MzDeeZyre

slayed - damsel


----------



## Adamantoise

damsel - misled


----------



## MzDeeZyre

misled - demise


----------



## Adamantoise

Demise - Devise


----------



## CastingPearls

devise - devils


----------



## Adamantoise

devils - videos


----------



## CastingPearls

videos - divest


----------



## Adamantoise

divest - divers


----------



## CastingPearls

divers - versed


----------



## Adamantoise

versed - revise


----------



## CastingPearls

revise - revive


----------



## nitewriter

revive - relive


----------



## Adamantoise

relive - revels


----------



## CastingPearls

revels - lovers


----------



## Adamantoise

lovers - sloven


----------



## isamarie69

sloven shovel


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

shovel - hotels


----------



## CastingPearls

hotels - motels


----------



## Adamantoise

motels - closet


----------



## Nutty

Adamantoise said:


> motels - closet



closet-faucet


----------



## Adamantoise

faucet - facets


----------



## CastingPearls

facets- safety


----------



## Adamantoise

safety - afters


----------



## CastingPearls

afters - farted (lol)


----------



## Adamantoise

farted - traded


----------



## CastingPearls

traded - treads


----------



## littlefairywren

treads - treats


----------



## Adamantoise

treats - street


----------



## littlefairywren

street - rested


----------



## Adamantoise

rested - stewed


----------



## littlefairywren

stewed - wasted


----------



## Adamantoise

wasted - wanted


----------



## isamarie69

wanted twined


----------



## littlefairywren

twined - whined


----------



## CastingPearls

whined - hinged


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

hinged - tinged


----------



## CastingPearls

tinged - tingle


----------



## littlefairywren

tingle - single (sucks)


----------



## CastingPearls

single - singer


----------



## littlefairywren

singer - ginger


----------



## CastingPearls

ginger - linger


----------



## littlefairywren

linger - liners


----------



## CastingPearls

liners - slimer


----------



## littlefairywren

slimer - mitres


----------



## CastingPearls

mitres - misted


----------



## littlefairywren

misted - desist


----------



## CastingPearls

desist - sister


----------



## littlefairywren

sister - stress


----------



## fat hiker

stress - stores


----------



## littlefairywren

stores - roster


----------



## Weirdo890

roster - foster


----------



## CastingPearls

foster - faster


----------



## Weirdo890

faster - fester


----------



## CastingPearls

fester - pester


----------



## nitewriter

pester - repeat


----------



## CastingPearls

repeat - repeal


----------



## Adamantoise

repeal - parole


----------



## CastingPearls

parole - pearls


----------



## Adamantoise

CastingPearls said:


> parole - pearls



Pearls - Spared

Evening.


----------



## CastingPearls

spared - spears

howdy


----------



## Adamantoise

Spears - Stares


----------



## nitewriter

stares - caress


----------



## CastingPearls

caress - search


----------



## littlefairywren

search - cheers


----------



## Nutty

littlefairywren said:


> search - cheers



cheers-sneers


----------



## nitewriter

sneers - greens


----------



## CastingPearls

greens - preens


----------



## MzDeeZyre

preens - spleen


----------



## littlefairywren

spleen - please


----------



## MzDeeZyre

please - leased


----------



## CastingPearls

leased - sleaze


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

sleaze - sleazy


----------



## nitewriter

sleazy - easily


----------



## littlefairywren

easily - ladies


----------



## swamptoad

easily - 

or


easily - smiley











ladies - dialer


----------



## littlefairywren

dialer - dealer


----------



## Adamantoise

dealer - elders


----------



## nitewriter

elders - resale


----------



## littlefairywren

resale - leader


----------



## CastingPearls

leader - ladder


----------



## littlefairywren

ladder - dreads


----------



## Adamantoise

dreads - dreams


----------



## CastingPearls

dreams - dramas


----------



## Adamantoise

dramas - aromas


----------



## CastingPearls

aromas - romans


----------



## Adamantoise

romans - armors


----------



## CastingPearls

armors - armory


----------



## Adamantoise

armory - marrow


----------



## CastingPearls

marrow - arrows


----------



## Adamantoise

arrows - sorrow


----------



## CastingPearls

sorrow - borrow


----------



## nitewriter

borrow - burrow


----------



## littlefairywren

burrow - furrow


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

furrow - farrow (which is A litter of pigs.)


----------



## CastingPearls

farrow - arrows


----------



## Adamantoise

arrows - rosary


----------



## CastingPearls

rosary - sorrys


----------



## littlefairywren

sorrys - lorrys


----------



## Adamantoise

lorrys - slurry


----------



## CastingPearls

slurry - flurry


----------



## nitewriter

flurry - floury


----------



## littlefairywren

floury - flours


----------



## CastingPearls

flours - floors


----------



## littlefairywren

floors - drools


----------



## CastingPearls

drools - droops


----------



## littlefairywren

droops - proofs


----------



## CastingPearls

proofs - spoofs


----------



## littlefairywren

spoofs - spooks


----------



## CastingPearls

spooks - spools


----------



## nitewriter

spools - spoils


----------



## CastingPearls

spoils - pistol


----------



## nitewriter

pistol - piston


----------



## CastingPearls

piston - potion


----------



## nitewriter

potion - option


----------



## CastingPearls

option - notion


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> option - notion



notion-lotion


----------



## CastingPearls

lotion - motion


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> lotion - motion



motion-potion


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

potion-points


----------



## Weirdo890

points - paints


----------



## CastingPearls

paints - faints


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

faints - feints


----------



## nitewriter

feints - steins


----------



## Adamantoise

steins - stinks


----------



## CastingPearls

stinks - stings


----------



## Adamantoise

stings - things


----------



## CastingPearls

things - thinks


----------



## Adamantoise

thinks - thanks


----------



## CastingPearls

thanks - shanks


----------



## Adamantoise

shanks - snakes


----------



## CastingPearls

snakes - snares


----------



## Adamantoise

snares - scares


----------



## CastingPearls

scares - craves


----------



## Adamantoise

craves - craven


----------



## CastingPearls

craven - ravens


----------



## nitewriter

ravens - tavern


----------



## CastingPearls

tavern - cavern


----------



## Weirdo890

cavern - cancer


----------



## littlefairywren

cancer - dancer


----------



## CastingPearls

dancer - danger


----------



## Weirdo890

danger - ranger


----------



## littlefairywren

ranger - angers


----------



## MatthewB

angers - regnal


----------



## littlefairywren

regnal - angels


----------



## nitewriter

angels - bangle


----------



## littlefairywren

bangle - Beagle


----------



## Weirdo890

Beagle - Beatle


----------



## nitewriter

beatle - berate


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

berate - batter


----------



## CastingPearls

batter - fatter


----------



## littlefairywren

fatter - father


----------



## isamarie69

father lather


----------



## littlefairywren

lather - thread


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

thread -wreath


----------



## CastingPearls

wreath - wraith


----------



## Adamantoise

wraith - writhe


----------



## CastingPearls

writhe - wisher


----------



## Adamantoise

CastingPearls said:


> writhe - wisher



wisher - washer

Elaine! :blush: :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

washer - masher

hey baby!!


----------



## Adamantoise

CastingPearls said:


> washer - masher
> 
> hey baby!!



masher - shaver

How are things where you are?


----------



## CastingPearls

shaver - shover

Any day above ground is a good day. They're talking two inches of snow tonight. Kill me now.


----------



## isamarie69

shover voters


----------



## Adamantoise

CastingPearls said:


> shaver - shover
> 
> Any day above ground is a good day. They're talking two inches of snow tonight. Kill me now.



 Snow? Actually,it's been cold where I am,as well-My hands have been cold all day. No snow,though. 



isamarie69 said:


> shover voters



Voters - Stores


----------



## isamarie69

stores shorts


----------



## Adamantoise

shorts - thorns


----------



## isamarie69

thorns strong


----------



## Adamantoise

strong - grunts


----------



## isamarie69

grunts string

We need a 7 letter, Or 2 word phrase game


----------



## Adamantoise

isamarie69 said:


> grunts string
> 
> We need a 7 letter, Or 2 word phrase game



string - giants

Hmm...actually,it might work-'twould be more of a challenge,anyway.


----------



## littlefairywren

giants - grants


----------



## Adamantoise

grants - strand


----------



## CastingPearls

strand - stands

(I'm all for a 7 letter )


----------



## littlefairywren

stands - slants

(Yeppers, me too...7 letters would be fun!)


----------



## CastingPearls

slants - satans


----------



## nitewriter

satans - stanza


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

stanza - anzacs


----------



## littlefairywren

anzacs - ashcan


----------



## nitewriter

ashcan - chains


----------



## CastingPearls

chains - chairs


----------



## nitewriter

chairs - search


----------



## MzDeeZyre

search - charge


----------



## Adamantoise

charge - graces


----------



## nitewriter

graces - traces


----------



## littlefairywren

traces - trance


----------



## swamptoad

trance - prance


----------



## MzDeeZyre

prance - prince


----------



## swamptoad

prince - cripes


----------



## MzDeeZyre

cripes - crimes


----------



## littlefairywren

crimes - scream


----------



## swamptoad

scream - makers


----------



## MzDeeZyre

makers - LAKERS


----------



## nitewriter

lakers - shaker


----------



## Weirdo890

shaker - hacker


----------



## nitewriter

hacker - backer


----------



## littlefairywren

backer - beaker


----------



## MzDeeZyre

beaker - beaver


----------



## nitewriter

beaver - beater


----------



## littlefairywren

beater - batter


----------



## nitewriter

batter - baster


----------



## littlefairywren

baster - taster :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

taster - faster


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

faster - fester


----------



## Adamantoise

fester - easter


----------



## nitewriter

easter - arrest


----------



## littlefairywren

arrest - breast


----------



## nitewriter

breast - streak


----------



## littlefairywren

streak - tracks


----------



## Adamantoise

tracks - cracks


----------



## nitewriter

cracks - creaks


----------



## Adamantoise

creaks - scream


----------



## littlefairywren

scream - scrams


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> scream - scrams



scrams - caress

Hey you... *hug* :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> scrams - caress
> 
> Hey you... *hug* :happy:



caress - caters

Hello there, Tom...*hugs back* :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

caters - trades


----------



## littlefairywren

trades - drakes


----------



## nitewriter

drakes - shakes......make LFW's Chocolate


----------



## littlefairywren

shakes - stakes


:bow:


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

stakes-beasts


----------



## littlefairywren

beasts - teases


----------



## Weirdo890

teases - tasers


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

tasers - slater


----------



## nitewriter

slater - retail


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> slater - retail



Retail - Litres

Hi Charlie.


----------



## Weirdo890

Adamantoise said:


> Retail - Litres
> 
> Hi Charlie.



litres - laters


----------



## Adamantoise

laters - relate


----------



## nitewriter

relate - alters


----------



## Adamantoise

alters - result


----------



## CastingPearls

result - bustle


----------



## Weirdo890

bustle - busted


----------



## littlefairywren

busted - lusted


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

lusted - lustre


----------



## nitewriter

lustre - rulers


----------



## littlefairywren

rulers - lemurs


----------



## Adamantoise

Lemurs - Murals


----------



## littlefairywren

murals - molars


----------



## Adamantoise

Molars - Marlon


----------



## CastingPearls

marlon - maroon


----------



## Adamantoise

maroon - romans


----------



## nitewriter

romans - womans


----------



## CastingPearls

womans - womens


----------



## Adamantoise

womens - melons


----------



## CastingPearls

Lolololololol


----------



## nitewriter

melons - lemons


----------



## CastingPearls

lemons - demons


----------



## nitewriter

demons - moneys


----------



## CastingPearls

moneys - monkey


----------



## littlefairywren

monkey - donkey


----------



## Weirdo890

donkey - dinkey


----------



## Adamantoise

dinkey - kinder


----------



## CastingPearls

kinder - binder


----------



## littlefairywren

binder - ridden


----------



## CastingPearls

ridden - bidden


----------



## littlefairywren

bidden - binged


----------



## Adamantoise

binged - gained


----------



## littlefairywren

gained - rained


----------



## Adamantoise

rained - daring


----------



## littlefairywren

daring - caring


----------



## Adamantoise

caring - grains


----------



## littlefairywren

grains - garish


----------



## Adamantoise

garish - geisha


----------



## littlefairywren

geisha - sighed


----------



## Adamantoise

sighed - digest


----------



## littlefairywren

digest - staged


----------



## Adamantoise

staged - gassed


----------



## littlefairywren

gassed - passed


----------



## Adamantoise

passed - sapped


----------



## littlefairywren

sapped - shaped


----------



## Adamantoise

shaped - phaser


----------



## isamarie69

phaser sphere


----------



## littlefairywren

sphere - heresy


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

heresy - sheepy 

(which is a place in Leicestershire, England - what a great name for a parish - even better are the villages in the parish, including Sheepy Magna and Sheepy Parva)http://bit.ly/945p4P


----------



## nitewriter

sheepy -heresy


----------



## isamarie69

heresy sheers


----------



## nitewriter

sheers - sheets


----------



## Adamantoise

sheets - sheens


----------



## isamarie69

sheens shines


----------



## Adamantoise

isamarie69 said:


> sheens shines



shines - shiner

*waves* Hello!


----------



## nitewriter

shiner - sinner


----------



## littlefairywren

sinner - winner


----------



## isamarie69

winner rewind


----------



## littlefairywren

rewind - driven


----------



## isamarie69

Adamantoise said:


> shines - shiner
> 
> *waves* Hello!



Hiya!  How are you?


----------



## isamarie69

driven vender


----------



## littlefairywren

vender - lender


----------



## isamarie69

lender elders


----------



## littlefairywren

elders - leader


----------



## nitewriter

leader - leaper thx Kimberley still too early to count right this AM


----------



## littlefairywren

Is this what you were going for, Charlie? 

leaper - regale


----------



## Adamantoise

isamarie69 said:


> Hiya!  How are you?



I'm doing okay,thank you. 

regale - eagles


----------



## CastingPearls

eagles - leaves


----------



## littlefairywren

leaves - heaves


----------



## Adamantoise

heaves - hearse


----------



## CastingPearls

hearse - shares


----------



## Adamantoise

shares - shards


----------



## littlefairywren

shards - sharks


----------



## CastingPearls

sharks - sparks


----------



## Adamantoise

sparks - scraps


----------



## littlefairywren

scraps - scrape


----------



## Adamantoise

scrape - parcel


----------



## littlefairywren

parcel - clears


----------



## Adamantoise

clears - clerks


----------



## littlefairywren

clerks - creeks


----------



## nitewriter

creeks - screen


----------



## littlefairywren

screen - cranes


----------



## nitewriter

cranes - scrape


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

scrape - carpet


----------



## littlefairywren

carpet - prance


----------



## Adamantoise

prance - cancer


----------



## littlefairywren

cancer - dancer


----------



## Adamantoise

dancer - pander


----------



## littlefairywren

pander - planer


----------



## Adamantoise

planer - alpine


----------



## littlefairywren

alpine - spline


----------



## Adamantoise

spline - splint


----------



## littlefairywren

splint - plinth


----------



## Adamantoise

plinth - thinly


----------



## littlefairywren

thinly - litany


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> thinly - litany



Ooh,litany...

Litany - sanity


----------



## littlefairywren

sanity - saints


----------



## CastingPearls

saints - faints


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

faints - finest


----------



## CastingPearls

finest - stifle


----------



## Adamantoise

stifle - rifles


----------



## nitewriter

rifles - flyers


----------



## littlefairywren

flyers - flares


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

flares - relays


----------



## Adamantoise

relays - yearly


----------



## littlefairywren

yearly - dearly


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

dearly - dreary


----------



## Adamantoise

dreary - reared


----------



## littlefairywren

reared - feared


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

feared - refeed


----------



## Adamantoise

refeed - freeze


----------



## littlefairywren

freeze - breeze


----------



## nitewriter

breeze - geezer


----------



## littlefairywren

geezer - degree


----------



## Adamantoise

Degree - Agreed


----------



## isamarie69

agreed grease


----------



## Adamantoise

grease - geared


----------



## isamarie69

geared enrage


----------



## littlefairywren

enrage - engage


----------



## isamarie69

engage manage


----------



## Adamantoise

manage - damage


----------



## isamarie69

damage amazed


----------



## littlefairywren

amazed - madame


----------



## Tiguan

littlefairywren said:


> amazed - madame



madame - Damage


----------



## Tiguan

Tiguan said:


> madame - Damage



:doh: 

Madame, Damage, Amazed = 1) "Ramada" (Hotel company)
2) "Damare" (Not sure)
3) "Garage" (Change two)
.. Have we hit a Wall?

.. "Amuzed" (Amused)


----------



## littlefairywren

Tiguan said:


> :doh:
> 
> Madame, Damage, Amazed = 1) "Ramada" (Hotel company)
> 2) "Damare" (Not sure)
> 3) "Garage" (Change two)
> .. Have we hit a Wall?
> 
> .. "Amuzed" (Amused)



This happens....so how about - 

madame - rammed


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

rammed - rimmed:blush:


----------



## nitewriter

rimmed - primed


----------



## littlefairywren

primed - dripped


----------



## isamarie69

littlefairywren said:


> primed - dripped



LOL Yaay 7 letters I think we should have a 7 letter game!

Dripped Primped. 

or 
Dripped rippen


----------



## littlefairywren

isamarie69 said:


> LOL Yaay 7 letters I think we should have a 7 letter game!
> 
> Dripped Primped.
> 
> or
> Dripped rippen



Ha ha ha, I am a drongo! I didn't see that at all, sorry folks :doh:

rippen - sniper


----------



## isamarie69

sniper spline


----------



## littlefairywren

spline - splint


----------



## nitewriter

splint - pliant


----------



## littlefairywren

pliant - plants


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

plants - staple


----------



## chubsmuggler

staple - apples


----------



## nitewriter

apples - please


----------



## littlefairywren

please - pleads


----------



## isamarie69

pleads placed


----------



## littlefairywren

placed - called


----------



## Weirdo890

called - calmed


----------



## chubsmuggler

calmed - camels


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

camels - lamest


----------



## Weirdo890

lamest - lament


----------



## nitewriter

lament - metals


----------



## littlefairywren

metals - mental


----------



## isamarie69

mental lehman


----------



## nitewriter

lehman - mangle


----------



## littlefairywren

mangle - angles


----------



## isamarie69

angles single


----------



## littlefairywren

single - mingle


----------



## nitewriter

mingle - tingle


----------



## littlefairywren

tingle - tangle


----------



## nitewriter

tangle - bangle


----------



## littlefairywren

bangle - gleans


----------



## nitewriter

gleans - learns


----------



## isamarie69

learns snarls


----------



## swamptoad

snarls - snares


----------



## isamarie69

snares sneaks


----------



## Adamantoise

sneaks - steaks


----------



## isamarie69

steaks speaks


----------



## Adamantoise

speaks - spaces


----------



## isamarie69

spaces escape


----------



## littlefairywren

escape - please


----------



## Weirdo890

please - sleaze


----------



## nitewriter

sleaze - leased


----------



## Weirdo890

leased - easels


----------



## littlefairywren

easels - weasle


----------



## nitewriter

weasle - leeway


----------



## littlefairywren

leeway - lawyer


----------



## nitewriter

lawyer - relays


----------



## isamarie69

Relays Salary


----------



## nitewriter

salary - alarms


----------



## CastingPearls

alarms - realms


----------



## isamarie69

realms slimer


----------



## CastingPearls

slimer - slider


----------



## nitewriter

slider - stride


----------



## CastingPearls

stride - desire


----------



## littlefairywren

desire - relies


----------



## Adamantoise

relies - rebels


----------



## CastingPearls

rebels - revels


----------



## Adamantoise

CastingPearls said:


> rebels - revels



revels - silver

Hello! :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

silver - slaver (hello, dear )


----------



## Adamantoise

slaver - slayer


----------



## littlefairywren

slayer - player


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> slayer - player



Player - Prayer

Bonsoir,Madam. :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

player - prayer (hello hello )


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Player - Prayer
> 
> Bonsoir,Madam. :happy:



prayer - artery

Hello there! I have not seen you in ages, Tom! :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

artery - hearty


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> prayer - artery
> 
> Hello there! I have not seen you in ages, Tom! :happy:



I apologise whole-heartedly for my absence-I've been feeling a little ill. 



CastingPearls said:


> artery - hearty



Hearty - Father


----------



## CastingPearls

father - fatter


----------



## CastingPearls

Adamantoise said:


> I apologise whole-heartedly for my absence-I've been feeling a little ill.
> 
> 
> 
> Hearty - Father


Hope it was nothing serious. Missed you.


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> I apologise whole-heartedly for my absence-I've been feeling a little ill.



fatter - batter

I am sorry to hear that, hon. I know the heat affects you 
But I am glad to have you back!


----------



## Adamantoise

CastingPearls said:


> Hope it was nothing serious. Missed you.



Aww,thank you-it started as a cold,but it aggravated my asthma. I'm feeling a little better now-I was hospitalised a year or two ago with a chest infection,though thankfully this time it wasn't as serious.


----------



## CastingPearls

Adamantoise said:


> Aww,thank you-it started as a cold,but it aggravated my asthma. I'm feeling a little better now-I was hospitalised a year or two ago with a chest infection,though thankfully this time it wasn't as serious.


So was, I, with pneumonia--2 years ago!

batter - patter


----------



## littlefairywren

patter - tapers


----------



## Adamantoise

tapers - typers


----------



## CastingPearls

typers - hypers


----------



## littlefairywren

hypers - phrase


----------



## CastingPearls

phrase - phases


----------



## littlefairywren

phases - shames


----------



## CastingPearls

shames - mashed


----------



## littlefairywren

mashed - dashed


----------



## CastingPearls

dashed - dasher


----------



## littlefairywren

dasher - rasher


----------



## nitewriter

rasher - eraser


----------



## CastingPearls

eraser - erased


----------



## nitewriter

erased - raised


----------



## littlefairywren

raised - praise


----------



## Weirdo890

praise - prizes


----------



## littlefairywren

prizes - sprite


----------



## CastingPearls

sprite - spirit


----------



## nitewriter

spirit -sprint


----------



## littlefairywren

sprint - spring


----------



## isamarie69

Spring. Rising


----------



## littlefairywren

rising - singer


----------



## nitewriter

singer - ginger


----------



## Adamantoise

ginger - ringer


----------



## nitewriter

ringer - ranger


----------



## littlefairywren

ranger - angers


----------



## nitewriter

angers - augers


----------



## isamarie69

augers gauges


----------



## nitewriter

gauges - sagged


----------



## isamarie69

sagged dagger


----------



## Adamantoise

dagger - graded


----------



## isamarie69

graded dradle


----------



## Adamantoise

dradle - cradle


----------



## littlefairywren

cradle - clears


----------



## CastingPearls

clears - cleans


----------



## Adamantoise

cleans - places


----------



## CastingPearls

places - plates


----------



## Adamantoise

plates - slater


----------



## CastingPearls

slater - slated


----------



## Adamantoise

slated - dilate


----------



## CastingPearls

dilate - dilute


----------



## Adamantoise

dilute - duties


----------



## CastingPearls

duties - stupid


----------



## Adamantoise

stupid - putrid


----------



## littlefairywren

putrid - turgid


----------



## nitewriter

turgid - guitar


----------



## littlefairywren

guitar - triage


----------



## nitewriter

triage - target


----------



## isamarie69

target gather


----------



## littlefairywren

gather - grates


----------



## Adamantoise

grates - gyrate


----------



## isamarie69

Adamantoise said:


> grates - gyrate



:O LOL

gyrate greasy


----------



## Adamantoise

isamarie69 said:


> :O LOL
> 
> gyrate greasy





Greasy - Graves


----------



## isamarie69

graves varies


----------



## littlefairywren

varies - rivers


----------



## Adamantoise

Rivers - Strive


----------



## littlefairywren

strive - stripe


----------



## isamarie69

stripe prints


----------



## Adamantoise

prints - spirit


----------



## littlefairywren

spirit - ripost


----------



## rellis10

ripost - poster


----------



## littlefairywren

poster - strobe


----------



## chubsmuggler

strobe - bistro


----------



## nitewriter

bistro - births


----------



## Weirdo890

births - shirts


----------



## Adamantoise

shirts - shorts


----------



## Weirdo890

shorts - shores


----------



## Adamantoise

shores - chores


----------



## Weirdo890

chores - horses


----------



## Adamantoise

horses - spores


----------



## Weirdo890

spores - sperms


----------



## Adamantoise

sperms - primes


----------



## littlefairywren

primes - primer


----------



## Adamantoise

primer - primed


----------



## littlefairywren

primed - dermis


----------



## nitewriter

dermis - mister


----------



## littlefairywren

mister - master


----------



## chubsmuggler

master - taster


----------



## nitewriter

taster - reacts


----------



## Weirdo890

reacts - raters


----------



## nitewriter

raters - stared


----------



## Adamantoise

stared - Dreams


----------



## littlefairywren

dreams - dramas


----------



## Adamantoise

dramas - karmas

Best I can do at the moment...sorry!


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> dramas - karmas
> 
> Best I can do at the moment...sorry!



I love it when it gets hard, don't apologise 

karmas - ashram


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> I love it when it gets hard, don't apologise
> 
> karmas - ashram



ashram - masher 

:bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

masher - shamed


----------



## Adamantoise

shamed - dashed


----------



## littlefairywren

dashed - gashed


----------



## nitewriter

gashed - gasped


----------



## littlefairywren

gasped - pasted


----------



## rellis10

pasted - tasted


----------



## littlefairywren

tasted - fasted


----------



## nitewriter

fasted - defeat


----------



## littlefairywren

defeat - feared


----------



## Weirdo890

feared - reared


----------



## littlefairywren

reared - neared


----------



## isamarie69

neared render


----------



## littlefairywren

render - tender


----------



## Weirdo890

tender - Bender (bite my shiny metal ass! )


----------



## Adamantoise

bender - gender


----------



## nitewriter

gender - tender


----------



## littlefairywren

tender - trends


----------



## nitewriter

trends - strand


----------



## littlefairywren

strand - brands


----------



## CastingPearls

brands - braids


----------



## littlefairywren

braids - drains


----------



## Adamantoise

drains - rained


----------



## littlefairywren

rained - neared


----------



## isamarie69

neared rented


----------



## littlefairywren

rented - vented


----------



## Adamantoise

vented - dented


----------



## littlefairywren

dented - tender


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> dented - tender



tender - trendy

Boo.


----------



## nitewriter

trendy - sentry


----------



## littlefairywren

sentry - enters


----------



## Adamantoise

enters - entire


----------



## littlefairywren

entire - entree


----------



## Weirdo890

entree - renter


----------



## littlefairywren

renter - earner


----------



## nitewriter

earner - barren


----------



## littlefairywren

barren - barrel


----------



## Adamantoise

barrel - bailer


----------



## swamptoad

bailer - boiler


----------



## littlefairywren

boiler - broils


----------



## nitewriter

broils - slober


----------



## littlefairywren

slober - lovers


----------



## nitewriter

lovers - solved


----------



## littlefairywren

solved - delves


----------



## Adamantoise

delves - devils


----------



## isamarie69

devils sliver


----------



## nitewriter

sliver - relive


----------



## Adamantoise

relive - reveal


----------



## nitewriter

reveal - levers


----------



## littlefairywren

levers - bevels


----------



## isamarie69

bevels sleeve


----------



## littlefairywren

sleeve - leaves


----------



## isamarie69

leaves values


----------



## littlefairywren

values - salute


----------



## nitewriter

salute - statue


----------



## Adamantoise

statue - lattes


----------



## CastingPearls

lattes - slates

Hello dear


----------



## Adamantoise

CastingPearls said:


> lattes - slates
> 
> Hello dear



slates - stages

Good day to you!


----------



## CastingPearls

stages - tastes


----------



## Adamantoise

tastes - pastes


----------



## littlefairywren

pastes - wastes


----------



## Adamantoise

wastes - waters


----------



## CastingPearls

waters - sweats


----------



## littlefairywren

sweats - sweets


----------



## Adamantoise

sweats - sweets


----------



## CastingPearls

sweets - Swedes


----------



## Adamantoise

swedes - dweebs


----------



## nitewriter

dweebs - tweeds


----------



## Adamantoise

tweeds - desert


----------



## CastingPearls

desert - treads


----------



## Adamantoise

treads - dreads


----------



## CastingPearls

dreads - dreams


----------



## nitewriter

dreams - dramas


----------



## littlefairywren

dramas - disarm


----------



## Adamantoise

disarm - dismal


----------



## littlefairywren

dismal - slimed


----------



## isamarie69

slimed milled


----------



## littlefairywren

milled - millet


----------



## Adamantoise

millet - tiller


----------



## LJ Rock

tiller - retile


----------



## Adamantoise

retile - liters


----------



## LJ Rock

liters - trials


----------



## Adamantoise

trials - serial


----------



## LJ Rock

serial - relays


----------



## Adamantoise

relays - staler


----------



## LJ Rock

staler - elates


----------



## Adamantoise

Elates - Seated


----------



## nitewriter

seated - defeat


----------



## Adamantoise

defeat - peated


----------



## nitewriter

peated - repeat


----------



## littlefairywren

repeat - teared


----------



## isamarie69

teared ranted


----------



## littlefairywren

ranted - panted


----------



## nitewriter

panted - peanut


----------



## swamptoad

peanut - taupes


----------



## nitewriter

taupes -unseat


----------



## littlefairywren

unseat - stance


----------



## LJ Rock

stance - séance


----------



## littlefairywren

séance - dances


----------



## nitewriter

dances - dunces


----------



## Adamantoise

dunces - deuces


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

deuces-seduce


----------



## Adamantoise

seduce - reduce


----------



## nitewriter

reduce - deduce


----------



## littlefairywren

deduce - deduct


----------



## isamarie69

deduct cuddle


----------



## Adamantoise

cuddle - muddle


----------



## isamarie69

Muddle middle

LOL Yes i took the easy way out


----------



## fat hiker

middle - meldin


----------



## nitewriter

meldin - merlin


----------



## LJ Rock

merlin - remain


----------



## nitewriter

remain - manner


----------



## littlefairywren

manner - manger


----------



## isamarie69

manger mangle


----------



## nitewriter

mangle - gamble


----------



## littlefairywren

gamble - garble


----------



## isamarie69

garble barged


----------



## Adamantoise

barged - barred


----------



## nitewriter

barred - barren


----------



## Adamantoise

barren - barrel


----------



## isamarie69

barrel railer


----------



## Adamantoise

railer - derail


----------



## nitewriter

derail - raider


----------



## Adamantoise

raider - arrive


----------



## nitewriter

arrive - rivers


----------



## Adamantoise

rivers - silver


----------



## littlefairywren

silver - revile


----------



## nitewriter

revile - revise


----------



## littlefairywren

revise - devise


----------



## isamarie69

devise desire


----------



## Adamantoise

desire - prised


----------



## LJ Rock

prised - spread


----------



## Adamantoise

spread - parade


----------



## LJ Rock

parade - padres


----------



## littlefairywren

padres - draped


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> padres - draped



draped - graded

Bonsoir!


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> draped - graded
> 
> Bonsoir!



graded - traded

Hiya Tom, how you going?


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> graded - traded
> 
> Hiya Tom, how you going?



traded - hatred

I'm alright-still having asthma attacks,but thankfully not as often. :bow:

So,how are you?


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> traded - hatred
> 
> I'm alright-still having asthma attacks,but thankfully not as often. :bow:
> 
> So,how are you?



hatred - threat

Oh dear, we make a good pair....I have some kind of bug lol. On the mend though


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> hatred - threat
> 
> Oh dear, we make a good pair....I have some kind of bug lol. On the mend though



threat - heater

Glad to hear that you're recovering. :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

heater - breath


----------



## Adamantoise

breath - berate


----------



## nitewriter

berate - teaser


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> berate - teaser



teaser - greats

Ah,Charlie-how's it going?


----------



## nitewriter

greats - stares

Fine Thank you Tom


----------



## littlefairywren

stares - scares


----------



## Adamantoise

scares - scales


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

scales-scalps


----------



## nitewriter

scalps - psalms


----------



## littlefairywren

psalms - splays


----------



## nitewriter

splays - sprays


----------



## littlefairywren

sprays - straps


----------



## nitewriter

straps - strips


----------



## littlefairywren

strips - sports


----------



## Adamantoise

sports - tropes


----------



## xysoseriousx

tropes- troops


----------



## Adamantoise

troops - poster


----------



## xysoseriousx

poster- paster


----------



## Adamantoise

paster - pester


----------



## littlefairywren

pester - fester


----------



## Adamantoise

fester - steers


----------



## xysoseriousx

steers- stares


----------



## Adamantoise

stares - traces


----------



## xysoseriousx

traces- tracer


Grhh, this is tough. lmfao


----------



## HappyFA75

littlefairywren said:


> repeat - teared



repeal - feared


----------



## Adamantoise

xysoseriousx said:


> traces- tracer
> 
> 
> Grhh, this is tough. lmfao



Tracer - Cartel

Stick with it! 



HappyFA75 said:


> repeal - feared



Hey,how's it going? You can change one letter at a time,and also you can change the order of the letters!  But no more than one letter swap at a time!


----------



## littlefairywren

cartel - falter


----------



## nitewriter

falter - taller


----------



## littlefairywren

taller - retail


----------



## xysoseriousx

retail- retain


----------



## nitewriter

retain - strain


----------



## xysoseriousx

strain- string


----------



## nitewriter

string - brings


----------



## Adamantoise

brings - grinds


----------



## littlefairywren

grinds - drinks


----------



## Adamantoise

drinks - shrink


----------



## littlefairywren

shrink - shrine


----------



## Adamantoise

shrine - relish


----------



## littlefairywren

relish - shield


----------



## Adamantoise

shield - smiled


----------



## Weirdo890

smiled - smited


----------



## littlefairywren

smited - timers


----------



## isamarie69

timers stripe


----------



## nitewriter

stripe - trikes


----------



## isamarie69

trikes tricks


----------



## littlefairywren

tricks - bricks


----------



## nitewriter

bricks - scribe


----------



## littlefairywren

scribe - bribes


----------



## nitewriter

bribes - brides


----------



## Adamantoise

brides - dirges


----------



## nitewriter

dirges - bridge


----------



## littlefairywren

bridge - fridge


----------



## isamarie69

fridge fering


----------



## nitewriter

fering - friend


----------



## isamarie69

friend refine


----------



## littlefairywren

refine - define


----------



## nitewriter

define - defile


----------



## LJ Rock

defile - fiddle


----------



## Adamantoise

fiddle - lifted


----------



## nitewriter

lifted - delite


----------



## littlefairywren

delite - diesel


----------



## Adamantoise

diesel - sealed


----------



## nitewriter

sealed - eagles


----------



## Adamantoise

eagles - gleams


----------



## littlefairywren

gleams - glares


----------



## Adamantoise

glares - graces

Yes,it's me.


----------



## littlefairywren

graces - braces


----------



## Adamantoise

braces - crease


----------



## LJ Rock

crease - eraser


----------



## littlefairywren

eraser - teaser


----------



## nitewriter

teaser - treats


----------



## littlefairywren

treats - reacts


----------



## willowmoon

reacts - create


----------



## littlefairywren

create - teared


----------



## willowmoon

teared - trades


----------



## LJ Rock

trades - drapes


----------



## littlefairywren

drapes - drakes


----------



## nitewriter

drakes - sacked


----------



## littlefairywren

sacked - backed


----------



## HappyFA75

littlefairywren said:


> sacked - backed



backed - barked


----------



## littlefairywren

barked - parked


----------



## willowmoon

parked - porked


----------



## littlefairywren

willowmoon said:


> parked - porked



*snicker*

porked - forked


----------



## LJ Rock

forked - forced


----------



## littlefairywren

forced - forces


----------



## LJ Rock

forces - forest


----------



## littlefairywren

forest - fester


----------



## willowmoon

fester - faster


----------



## HappyFA75

willowmoon said:


> fester - faster



faster - master


----------



## Adamantoise

master - streak


----------



## nitewriter

streak - creaks


----------



## littlefairywren

creaks - breaks


----------



## Adamantoise

breaks - fakers


----------



## littlefairywren

fakers - skater


----------



## Adamantoise

skater - retake


----------



## willowmoon

retake - talker


----------



## littlefairywren

talker - taller


----------



## willowmoon

taller - retail


----------



## littlefairywren

retail - trails


----------



## willowmoon

trails - strain


----------



## littlefairywren

strain - stains


----------



## willowmoon

stains - taints


----------



## littlefairywren

taints - paints


----------



## Adamantoise

paints - sprain


----------



## littlefairywren

sprain - sprint


----------



## Adamantoise

sprint - spirit


----------



## nitewriter

sprint - priest


----------



## littlefairywren

priest - strips


----------



## willowmoon

strips - spurts


----------



## littlefairywren

spurts - trumps


----------



## willowmoon

trumps - tramps


----------



## nitewriter

tramps - stamps


----------



## littlefairywren

stamps - splats


----------



## Adamantoise

splats - plates


----------



## littlefairywren

plates - please


----------



## swamptoad

please - places


----------



## nitewriter

places - splice


----------



## Adamantoise

splice - septic


----------



## littlefairywren

septic - pieces


----------



## nitewriter

pieces - pisces


----------



## littlefairywren

pisces - prices


----------



## willowmoon

prices - crepes


----------



## littlefairywren

crepes - creepy


----------



## willowmoon

creepy - pricey


----------



## littlefairywren

pricey - prince


----------



## Adamantoise

prince - ripens


----------



## nitewriter

ripens - prints


----------



## littlefairywren

prints - spring


----------



## Adamantoise

spring - paring


----------



## willowmoon

paring - raking


----------



## Adamantoise

raking - raving


----------



## littlefairywren

raving - having


----------



## willowmoon

having - vagina


----------



## littlefairywren

vagina - angina


----------



## SynnDee

angina - caning


----------



## Adamantoise

caning - caring


----------



## SynnDee

caring - baring


----------



## Adamantoise

SynnDee said:


> caring - baring



baring - grains

Welcome SynnDee! :happy:


----------



## LJ Rock

grains - reigns


----------



## littlefairywren

reigns - region


----------



## LJ Rock

region - regain


----------



## littlefairywren

regain - genial


----------



## Adamantoise

genial - nailed


----------



## SynnDee

Adamantoise said:


> Welcome SynnDee! :happy:



Thanks for the welcome! 


nailed - allied


----------



## willowmoon

allied - allies


----------



## Gyrene

allies - aliens


----------



## willowmoon

aliens - snails


----------



## littlefairywren

snails - slants


----------



## nitewriter

slants - plants


----------



## littlefairywren

plants - planks


----------



## LJ Rock

planks - ankles


----------



## Adamantoise

ankles - cleans


----------



## LJ Rock

cleans - oceans


----------



## Adamantoise

oceans - scones


----------



## LJ Rock

scones - scenes


----------



## Weirdo890

scenes - scents


----------



## swamptoad

scents - stones


----------



## Weirdo890

stones - tosser


----------



## swamptoad

tosser - stoner


----------



## Weirdo890

stoner - tuners


----------



## willowmoon

tuners - return


----------



## littlefairywren

return - urgent


----------



## willowmoon

urgent - garnet


----------



## littlefairywren

garnet - grants


----------



## willowmoon

grants - strong


----------



## littlefairywren

strong - groans


----------



## willowmoon

groans - orgasm :blush:


----------



## littlefairywren

orgasm - gamers


----------



## Adamantoise

gamers - graces


----------



## littlefairywren

graces - sacred


----------



## willowmoon

sacred - crazed


----------



## littlefairywren

crazed - dancer


----------



## willowmoon

dancer - candor


----------



## littlefairywren

candor - dragon


----------



## Adamantoise

dragon - garden


----------



## LJ Rock

garden - graded


----------



## Adamantoise

graded - traded


----------



## LJ Rock

traded - trades


----------



## willowmoon

trades - sentra


----------



## Adamantoise

sentra - trains


----------



## nitewriter

trains - strand


----------



## Adamantoise

strand - stared


----------



## willowmoon

stared - desert


----------



## littlefairywren

desert - steers


----------



## LJ Rock

steers - stereo


----------



## willowmoon

stereo - poster


----------



## Adamantoise

poster - roster


----------



## willowmoon

roster - forest


----------



## Adamantoise

forest - throes


----------



## littlefairywren

throes - shores


----------



## willowmoon

shores - shreds


----------



## littlefairywren

shreds - shards


----------



## willowmoon

shards - shared


----------



## LJ Rock

shared - shaded


----------



## willowmoon

shaded - shaved


----------



## nitewriter

shaved - havens


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> shaved - havens



havens - navels

'evening,Charlie.


----------



## littlefairywren

navels - gavels


----------



## Adamantoise

gavels - gravel


----------



## littlefairywren

gravel - larger


----------



## Adamantoise

larger - gargle


----------



## littlefairywren

gargle - glares


----------



## Adamantoise

glares - flares


----------



## littlefairywren

flares - flakes


----------



## spiritangel

flakes - flames


----------



## littlefairywren

flames - aflame


----------



## willowmoon

aflame - flamer (just to clarify, I don't mean the gay slang version of the word, I'm not out to offend -- this is the ONLY word I could come up with)


----------



## littlefairywren

flamer - frames


----------



## willowmoon

frames - dreams


----------



## littlefairywren

dreams - dramas


----------



## LJ Rock

dramas - dharma


----------



## littlefairywren

dharma - ashram


----------



## Adamantoise

ashram - asthma


----------



## willowmoon

asthma - thomas


----------



## Adamantoise

willowmoon said:


> asthma - thomas



thomas - stomas

My name is Thomas.
I have Asthma.


----------



## littlefairywren

stomas - stoats


----------



## nitewriter

stoats - toasty


----------



## willowmoon

toasty - toasts


----------



## spiritangel

willowmoon said:


> toasty - toasts



toasts- tastes


----------



## willowmoon

tastes - testes


----------



## littlefairywren

testes - tester


----------



## willowmoon

tester - rested


----------



## littlefairywren

rested - jested


----------



## spiritangel

jested -jester


----------



## littlefairywren

jester - pester


----------



## nitewriter

pester - repeat


----------



## Adamantoise

repeat - heater


----------



## nitewriter

heater - earthy


----------



## Adamantoise

earthy - treaty


----------



## nitewriter

treaty - artery


----------



## willowmoon

artery - crater


----------



## littlefairywren

crater - crates


----------



## spiritangel

crates - traces


----------



## willowmoon

traces - secret


----------



## littlefairywren

secret - steers


----------



## Adamantoise

steers - stares


----------



## nitewriter

stares - shares


----------



## Adamantoise

shares - scares


----------



## nitewriter

scares - carets


----------



## isamarie69

carets traced


----------



## littlefairywren

traced - braced


----------



## isamarie69

braced cradle


----------



## littlefairywren

cradle - curdle


----------



## nitewriter

curdle - cuddle


----------



## littlefairywren

cuddle - huddle


----------



## willowmoon

huddle - puddle


----------



## littlefairywren

puddle - delude


----------



## willowmoon

delude - deluxe


----------



## littlefairywren

deluxe - eludes


----------



## willowmoon

eludes - dueled


----------



## littlefairywren

dueled - fueled


----------



## LJ Rock

fueled - fuddle


----------



## spiritangel

fuddle - muddle


----------



## willowmoon

muddle - meddle


----------



## spiritangel

meddle-melted


----------



## LJ Rock

melted - emoted


----------



## willowmoon

emoted - denote


----------



## LJ Rock

denote - dented


----------



## nitewriter

dented - netted


----------



## Adamantoise

netted - tender


----------



## isamarie69

tender ranted


----------



## Adamantoise

ranted - turned


----------



## willowmoon

turned - return


----------



## littlefairywren

return - urgent


----------



## willowmoon

urgent - gutter


----------



## nitewriter

gutter - butter


----------



## littlefairywren

butter - better


----------



## nitewriter

butter - batter ......pancakes anyone?


----------



## willowmoon

nitewriter said:


> butter - batter ......pancakes anyone?



Made waffles this morning, will that work?

batter - tablet


----------



## littlefairywren

tablet - bleats


----------



## willowmoon

bleats - cleats


----------



## Adamantoise

cleats - cheats


----------



## willowmoon

cheats - starch


----------



## littlefairywren

starch - search


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

search-charms


----------



## nitewriter

charms - starch


----------



## littlefairywren

starch - hearts


----------



## willowmoon

hearts - starve


----------



## LJ Rock

starve - troves


----------



## littlefairywren

troves - lovers


----------



## LJ Rock

lovers - shower


----------



## littlefairywren

shower - mowers


----------



## willowmoon

mowers - smores


----------



## littlefairywren

smores - snores


----------



## willowmoon

snores - horses


----------



## littlefairywren

horses - houses


----------



## LJ Rock

houses - spouse


----------



## willowmoon

spouse - mousse


----------



## Adamantoise

mousse - houses


----------



## nitewriter

houses - rouses


----------



## isamarie69

rouses ushers


----------



## willowmoon

ushers - rushed


----------



## littlefairywren

rushed - shreds


----------



## willowmoon

shreds - shards


----------



## littlefairywren

shards - sharks


----------



## nitewriter

sharks - shanks


----------



## LJ Rock

shanks - thanks


----------



## Adamantoise

thanks - shanty


----------



## nitewriter

shanty - sanity


----------



## littlefairywren

sanity - vanity


----------



## nitewriter

vanity - dainty


----------



## littlefairywren

dainty - detain


----------



## nitewriter

detain - detail


----------



## littlefairywren

detail - derail


----------



## nitewriter

derail - retail


----------



## littlefairywren

retail - tailor


----------



## spiritangel

tailor -sailor


----------



## littlefairywren

sailor - broils


----------



## Adamantoise

broils - oilers


----------



## xysoseriousx

oilers- broils


----------



## littlefairywren

broils - labors


----------



## Adamantoise

labors - morals


----------



## nitewriter

morals - morass


----------



## Adamantoise

morass - storms


----------



## isamarie69

storms smarts


----------



## Adamantoise

smarts - stream


----------



## nitewriter

stream - treats


----------



## Adamantoise

treats - traits


----------



## nitewriter

traits - stairs


----------



## Adamantoise

stairs - stains


----------



## isamarie69

stains insist


----------



## nitewriter

insist - insets


----------



## isamarie69

insets sister


----------



## nitewriter

sister - priest


----------



## Adamantoise

priest - triple


----------



## nitewriter

triple - ripple


----------



## Adamantoise

Ripple - Pipers


----------



## littlefairywren

pipers - sniper


----------



## willowmoon

sniper - aspire


----------



## LJ Rock

aspire - spiral


----------



## Adamantoise

spiral - rapids


----------



## LJ Rock

rapids - braids


----------



## nitewriter

braids - braise


----------



## Adamantoise

braise - bruise


----------



## nitewriter

bruise - bruins


----------



## Adamantoise

bruins - nimbus


----------



## littlefairywren

nimbus - imbues


----------



## LJ Rock

imbues - busier


----------



## littlefairywren

busier - uprise


----------



## Adamantoise

uprise - superb


----------



## LJ Rock

superb - burped


----------



## BMOC

burped-purred


----------



## Adamantoise

purred - pruned


----------



## BMOC

pruned-ruined


----------



## littlefairywren

ruined - rained


----------



## LJ Rock

rained - nailed


----------



## nitewriter

nailed - detail


----------



## Adamantoise

detail - elated


----------



## nitewriter

elated - delete


----------



## littlefairywren

delete - eldest


----------



## Adamantoise

eldest - oldest


----------



## LJ Rock

oldest - molest


----------



## littlefairywren

molest - lamest


----------



## willowmoon

lamest - staple


----------



## fat hiker

staple - maples


----------



## littlefairywren

maples - please


----------



## LJ Rock

please - leased


----------



## nitewriter

leased - weasel


----------



## Adamantoise

weasel - eagles


----------



## nitewriter

eagles - beagle


----------



## Adamantoise

beagle - garble


----------



## littlefairywren

garble - marble


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> garble - marble



marble - marvel

Bonsoir,mon cher!


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> marble - marvel
> 
> Bonsoir,mon cher!



marvel - slaver

Hiya, Tom :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> marvel - slaver
> 
> Hiya, Tom :happy:



slaver - craves

How's life been treating you?


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> slaver - craves
> 
> How's life been treating you?



craves - braves

Very well ta, but I am looking forward to spring! How about you, sweetie?


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> craves - braves
> 
> Very well ta, but I am looking forward to spring! How about you, sweetie?



braves - braces

Hopefully,I'll be getting a new job soon-nothing major,though,just part-time shop work. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> braves - braces
> 
> Hopefully,I'll be getting a new job soon-nothing major,though,just part-time shop work. :happy:



braces - traces

Oooh, I shall cross my fingers for you


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> braces - traces
> 
> Oooh, I shall cross my fingers for you



traces - cranes

Thank you! :bow: We shall have to wait and see.


----------



## littlefairywren

cranes - snares


----------



## Adamantoise

snares - raises


----------



## nitewriter

raises - praise


----------



## littlefairywren

praise - braise


----------



## willowmoon

braise - breaks


----------



## Adamantoise

breaks - rabies


----------



## littlefairywren

rabies - babies


----------



## Adamantoise

babies - abides


----------



## littlefairywren

abides - brides


----------



## Adamantoise

brides - bridge


----------



## littlefairywren

bridge - dirges


----------



## Adamantoise

dirges - girder


----------



## littlefairywren

girder - girdle


----------



## Adamantoise

girdle - drivel


----------



## littlefairywren

drivel - drives


----------



## willowmoon

drives - driver


----------



## littlefairywren

driver - rivers


----------



## Adamantoise

rivers - rivets


----------



## littlefairywren

rivets - trivet


----------



## Adamantoise

trivet - invert


----------



## willowmoon

invert - insert


----------



## Adamantoise

insert - winter


----------



## isamarie69

winter writer


----------



## Adamantoise

writer - writhe


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

writhe-hitter


----------



## littlefairywren

hitter - sitter


----------



## Adamantoise

sitter - resist


----------



## littlefairywren

resist - desist


----------



## willowmoon

desist - sister


----------



## littlefairywren

sister - strips


----------



## Adamantoise

strips - splits


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

splits- tulips


----------



## Adamantoise

tulips - pistol


----------



## littlefairywren

pistol - stolid


----------



## LJ Rock

stolid - solids


----------



## littlefairywren

solids - slides


----------



## willowmoon

slides - listed


----------



## Adamantoise

listed - detest


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

detest - detect


----------



## littlefairywren

detect - texted


----------



## nitewriter

texted - exited


----------



## Adamantoise

exited - excite


----------



## littlefairywren

excite - entice


----------



## Adamantoise

entice - center


----------



## LJ Rock

center - rented


----------



## Adamantoise

rented - entree


----------



## LJ Rock

entree - entire


----------



## littlefairywren

entire - reties


----------



## LJ Rock

reties - relies


----------



## littlefairywren

relies - belies


----------



## LJ Rock

belies - bleeps


----------



## littlefairywren

bleeps - spleen


----------



## LJ Rock

spleen - sleeps


----------



## littlefairywren

sleeps - pluses

But sleep is where I'm heading


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> sleeps - pluses
> 
> But sleep is where I'm heading



pluses - pulsed

G'nite Kimberley


----------



## littlefairywren

nitewriter said:


> pluses - pulsed
> 
> G'nite Kimberley



pulsed - pleads

G'morning Charlie :happy:


----------



## LJ Rock

pleads - pleats


----------



## littlefairywren

pleats - cleats


----------



## LJ Rock

cleats - cheats


----------



## littlefairywren

cheats - stench


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

stench-chests


----------



## LJ Rock

chests - crests


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

crests-stares


----------



## LJ Rock

stares - stairs


----------



## littlefairywren

stairs - traits


----------



## nitewriter

traits - strain


----------



## littlefairywren

strain - brains


----------



## LJ Rock

brains - brands


----------



## littlefairywren

brands - beards


----------



## willowmoon

beards - breaks


----------



## littlefairywren

breaks - streak


----------



## LJ Rock

streak - steaks :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

steaks - speaks


----------



## littlefairywren

speaks - spears


----------



## swamptoad

spears - sprays


----------



## littlefairywren

sprays - syrups


----------



## nitewriter

syrups - purses


----------



## littlefairywren

purses - spurns


----------



## isamarie69

spurns sprung


----------



## littlefairywren

sprung - grunts


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

grunts-strong


----------



## willowmoon

strong - prongs


----------



## littlefairywren

prongs - wrongs


----------



## spiritangel

wrongs- growls


----------



## Adamantoise

growls - slower


----------



## nitewriter

slower - shower


----------



## littlefairywren

shower - hovers


----------



## nitewriter

hovers - shiver


----------



## littlefairywren

shiver - rivers


----------



## nitewriter

rivers - silver


----------



## LJ Rock

silver - strive


----------



## nitewriter

strive - trivet


----------



## littlefairywren

trivet - bitter


----------



## Adamantoise

bitter - biters


----------



## isamarie69

biters births


----------



## LJ Rock

births - thirds


----------



## Adamantoise

thirds - dither


----------



## nitewriter

dither - hither


----------



## littlefairywren

hither - wither


----------



## LJ Rock

wither - whites


----------



## nitewriter

whites - thesis


----------



## Adamantoise

thesis - resist


----------



## nitewriter

resist - spires


----------



## littlefairywren

spires - sprite (the fairy kind, not the drink lol)


----------



## Adamantoise

sprite - prices


----------



## LJ Rock

prices - riches


----------



## nitewriter

riches - chairs


----------



## littlefairywren

chairs - charms


----------



## Adamantoise

charms - arches


----------



## littlefairywren

arches - charts


----------



## nitewriter

charts - hearts <3 <3


----------



## Adamantoise

hearts - crates


----------



## nitewriter

crates - scrape


----------



## Adamantoise

scrape - pagers


----------



## nitewriter

pagers - prayer ........... Now I lay me down to ZZZZZ


----------



## littlefairywren

prayer - player


----------



## Jim Miller

player - relays


----------



## littlefairywren

relays - replay


----------



## LJ Rock

replay - pearls


----------



## nitewriter

pearls - sparse


----------



## LJ Rock

sparse - spread


----------



## littlefairywren

spread - dreads


----------



## LJ Rock

dreads - dreams


----------



## littlefairywren

dreams - dramas (no thank you)


----------



## LJ Rock

dramas - dharma


----------



## littlefairywren

dharma - harmed


----------



## nitewriter

harmed - warmed


----------



## littlefairywren

warmed - rammed


----------



## willowmoon

rammed - madder


----------



## littlefairywren

madder - ladder


----------



## spiritangel

ladder- ladler


----------



## LJ Rock

ladler - dealer


----------



## nitewriter

dealer - dialer


----------



## littlefairywren

dialer - alders


----------



## LJ Rock

alders - elders


----------



## littlefairywren

elders - welder


----------



## LJ Rock

welder - wilder


----------



## littlefairywren

wilder - derail


----------



## LJ Rock

derail - rained


----------



## littlefairywren

rained - ruined


----------



## nitewriter

ruined - pruned


----------



## littlefairywren

pruned - prunes


----------



## isamarie69

purnes sprung


----------



## littlefairywren

sprung - grunts


----------



## LJ Rock

grunts - grouts


----------



## littlefairywren

grouts - groups


----------



## LJ Rock

groups - sprout


----------



## littlefairywren

sprout - sports


----------



## LJ Rock

sports - strips


----------



## littlefairywren

strips - stripe


----------



## nitewriter

stripe - pester


----------



## Adamantoise

pester - poster


----------



## littlefairywren

poster - foster


----------



## nitewriter

foster - frosty


----------



## littlefairywren

frosty - frosts


----------



## nitewriter

frosts - firsts


----------



## littlefairywren

firsts - refits


----------



## nitewriter

refits - satire


----------



## littlefairywren

satire - tirade


----------



## LJ Rock

tirade - triage


----------



## nitewriter

triage - target


----------



## Adamantoise

target - grater


----------



## littlefairywren

grater - grates


----------



## nitewriter

grates - strafe


----------



## littlefairywren

strafe - taster


----------



## spiritangel

taster- faster


----------



## littlefairywren

faster - baster


----------



## nitewriter

baster - rebate


----------



## littlefairywren

rebate - batter


----------



## nitewriter

batter - beater


----------



## littlefairywren

beater - treble


----------



## nitewriter

treble - letter


----------



## littlefairywren

letter - teller


----------



## LJ Rock

teller - relate


----------



## nitewriter

relate - resale


----------



## LJ Rock

resale - erased


----------



## nitewriter

erased - crease


----------



## littlefairywren

crease - create


----------



## nitewriter

create - reacts


----------



## littlefairywren

reacts - tracts


----------



## LJ Rock

tracts - traces


----------



## littlefairywren

traces - scrape


----------



## nitewriter

scrape - carpet


----------



## littlefairywren

carpet - tamper


----------



## nitewriter

tamper - ampere


----------



## littlefairywren

ampere - reamed


----------



## willowmoon

reamed - dreams


----------



## littlefairywren

dreams - smears


----------



## nitewriter

smears - remiss


----------



## littlefairywren

remiss - mister


----------



## nitewriter

mister - sister


----------



## littlefairywren

sister - tigers


----------



## LJ Rock

tigers - singer


----------



## nitewriter

singer - ginger


----------



## isamarie69

ginger grunge


----------



## Adamantoise

grunge - grudge


----------



## nitewriter

grudge - guaged


----------



## Adamantoise

guaged - gagged


----------



## isamarie69

Gagged Bagged


Hiya!


----------



## Adamantoise

isamarie69 said:


> Gagged Bagged
> 
> 
> Hiya!



Bagged - Sagged

Ah,hello...how are you? ^_^


----------



## isamarie69

sagged dagger.

Im good, How are you?


----------



## Adamantoise

isamarie69 said:


> sagged dagger.
> 
> Im good, How are you?



Dagger - Danger

Not doing too badly. :bow:


----------



## isamarie69

Adamantoise said:


> Dagger - Danger
> 
> Not doing too badly. :bow:



Good to here, Im gonna get rid of those dang Gs lol


Danger Rained


----------



## littlefairywren

Rained - raided


----------



## nitewriter

raided - derail


----------



## Adamantoise

derail - glared


----------



## nitewriter

glared - graded


----------



## littlefairywren

graded - geared


----------



## nitewriter

geared - greedy


----------



## spiritangel

greedy - ragedy


----------



## littlefairywren

ragedy - garden


----------



## willowmoon

garden - dragon


----------



## littlefairywren

dragon - sarong


----------



## nitewriter

sarong - prongs


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> sarong - prongs



prongs - sponge

Bonsoir!


----------



## nitewriter

sponge - phones

Top of the Evening to you Tom!


----------



## littlefairywren

phones - chosen


----------



## nitewriter

chosen - choose


----------



## littlefairywren

choose - chores


----------



## nitewriter

chores - scorch


----------



## Adamantoise

scorch - chords


----------



## nitewriter

chords - hoards


----------



## littlefairywren

hoards - shards


----------



## nitewriter

shards - harass


----------



## littlefairywren

harass - shares


----------



## isamarie69

shares scares


----------



## nitewriter

scares - scrape


----------



## willowmoon

scrape - scream


----------



## littlefairywren

scream - scrams


----------



## nitewriter

scrams - scraps


----------



## littlefairywren

scraps - cramps


----------



## willowmoon

cramps - champs


----------



## Adamantoise

champs - clamps


----------



## nitewriter

clamps - places


----------



## Adamantoise

places - scrape


----------



## nitewriter

scrape - capper


----------



## littlefairywren

capper - packer


----------



## isamarie69

packer pecker think what you will! it couldn't be helped lol besides he put clamps


----------



## nitewriter

pecker - creeps


----------



## littlefairywren

creeps - screed


----------



## LJ Rock

screed - scared


----------



## MzDeeZyre

scared - dreams


----------



## willowmoon

dreams - master


----------



## Adamantoise

master - matter


----------



## littlefairywren

matter - fatter


----------



## Adamantoise

fatter - fitter


----------



## littlefairywren

fitter - litter


----------



## Adamantoise

litter - jitter


----------



## littlefairywren

jitter - jotter


----------



## Adamantoise

jotter - otters


----------



## littlefairywren

otters - stroke


----------



## Adamantoise

stroke - rocket


----------



## littlefairywren

rocket - socket


----------



## spiritangel

rocket-pocket


----------



## littlefairywren

pocket - locket


----------



## Adamantoise

locket - locker


----------



## nitewriter

locker - clerks


----------



## littlefairywren

clerks - clears


----------



## LJ Rock

clears - learns


----------



## littlefairywren

learns - yearns


----------



## LJ Rock

yearns - nearly


----------



## Adamantoise

nearly - realty


----------



## nitewriter

realty - treaty


----------



## Adamantoise

treaty - tyrant


----------



## nitewriter

tyrant - bratty


----------



## Adamantoise

bratty - batter


----------



## nitewriter

batter - barter


----------



## littlefairywren

barter - grater


----------



## nitewriter

grater - crater


----------



## littlefairywren

crater - crates


----------



## nitewriter

crates - trades


----------



## Adamantoise

trades - stride


----------



## nitewriter

stride - stripe


----------



## Adamantoise

stripe - triple


----------



## nitewriter

triple - ripple


----------



## littlefairywren

ripple - nipple


----------



## LJ Rock

nipple - alpine


----------



## Adamantoise

alpine - denial


----------



## LJ Rock

denial - dental


----------



## Adamantoise

dental - landed


----------



## LJ Rock

landed - handed


----------



## Adamantoise

handed - shaded


----------



## LJ Rock

shaded - dashes


----------



## littlefairywren

dashes - shapes


----------



## LJ Rock

shapes - phased


----------



## nitewriter

phased - dashed


----------



## Adamantoise

dashed - deaths


----------



## nitewriter

deaths - thread


----------



## littlefairywren

thread - threat


----------



## LJ Rock

threat - treats


----------



## Adamantoise

treats - target


----------



## littlefairywren

target - gather


----------



## Adamantoise

gather - rather


----------



## LJ Rock

rather - artery


----------



## littlefairywren

artery - barter


----------



## StickMan

barter-batter


----------



## willowmoon

batter - rattle


----------



## LJ Rock

rattle - cattle


----------



## Bigtigmom

cattle - battle


----------



## willowmoon

battle - ballet


----------



## spiritangel

ballet- tablet


----------



## Adamantoise

tablet - bleats


----------



## isamarie69

bleats blades


----------



## nitewriter

blades - blazes


----------



## Adamantoise

blazes - zebras


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

zebras-brazen


----------



## littlefairywren

bobbleheaddoll said:


> zebras-brazen



Hiya bobble 

brazen - barren


----------



## nitewriter

barren - barrel


----------



## littlefairywren

barrel - larger


----------



## nitewriter

larger - glazer


----------



## littlefairywren

glazer - glares


----------



## nitewriter

glares - grease


----------



## littlefairywren

grease - crease


----------



## willowmoon

crease - sacred


----------



## TinyTum

sacred - scares


----------



## littlefairywren

scares - reacts


----------



## LJ Rock

reacts - secret


----------



## nitewriter

secret - create


----------



## isamarie69

create traced


----------



## LJ Rock

traced - traded


----------



## isamarie69

traded draped


----------



## LJ Rock

draped - dapper


----------



## isamarie69

dapper parade


----------



## fat hiker

parade - Pradas


----------



## nitewriter

pradas - spread


----------



## LJ Rock

spread - sparse


----------



## nitewriter

sparse - spores


----------



## LJ Rock

spores - spokes


----------



## littlefairywren

spokes - stokes


----------



## LJ Rock

stokes - steaks :eat2:


----------



## Mishty

steaks - skater


----------



## TinyTum

skater - taster


----------



## LJ Rock

taster - treaty


----------



## nitewriter

treaty - treats


----------



## littlefairywren

treats - reacts


----------



## nitewriter

reacts - enacts


----------



## littlefairywren

enacts - cleans


----------



## nitewriter

cleans - uncles


----------



## littlefairywren

uncles - clunks


----------



## nitewriter

clunks - caulks


----------



## littlefairywren

caulks - baulks


----------



## LJ Rock

baulks - bleaks


----------



## nitewriter

bleaks - belays


----------



## TinyTum

belays - labels


----------



## nitewriter

labels - stable


----------



## LJ Rock

stable - blasts


----------



## littlefairywren

blasts - stalls


----------



## nitewriter

stalls - steals


----------



## TinyTum

steals - staler


----------



## qwertyman173

staler - lather


----------



## nitewriter

lather - loathe


----------



## LJ Rock

loathe - lethal


----------



## nitewriter

lethal - ballet


----------



## littlefairywren

ballet - mallet


----------



## LJ Rock

mallet - taller


----------



## nitewriter

taller - retail


----------



## TinyTum

retail - trails


----------



## nitewriter

trails - strait


----------



## littlefairywren

strait - strain


----------



## nitewriter

strain - sprain


----------



## littlefairywren

sprain - prangs


----------



## willowmoon

prangs - prongs


----------



## littlefairywren

prongs - wrongs


----------



## willowmoon

wrongs - groans


----------



## TinyTum

groans - gnarls


----------



## Adamantoise

gnarls - learns


----------



## nitewriter

learns - snarls


----------



## Adamantoise

snarls - gnarls


----------



## littlefairywren

gnarls - grains


----------



## Adamantoise

grains - gainer


----------



## littlefairywren

gainer - garner


----------



## Adamantoise

garner - gurner


----------



## TinyTum

gurner - erring


----------



## nitewriter

erring - finger


----------



## Adamantoise

finger - fridge


----------



## nitewriter

fridge - fidget


----------



## TinyTum

fidget - widget


----------



## Adamantoise

widget - twinge


----------



## TinyTum

twinge - whinge


----------



## Adamantoise

TinyTum said:


> twinge - whinge



Whinge - Hinges

How are you,TinyTum? :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

hinges - single


----------



## LJ Rock

single - singer


----------



## littlefairywren

singer - finger


----------



## TinyTum

finger - finder


----------



## spiritangel

finder- minder


----------



## willowmoon

minder - remain


----------



## TinyTum

remain - mailer


----------



## willowmoon

mailer - mauler


----------



## Adamantoise

mauler - flamer


----------



## TinyTum

flamer - calmer


----------



## littlefairywren

calmer - marvel


----------



## willowmoon

marvel - marble


----------



## littlefairywren

marble - blames


----------



## willowmoon

blames - flames


----------



## TinyTum

flames - camels


----------



## willowmoon

camels - muscle


----------



## TinyTum

muscle - clumps


----------



## littlefairywren

clumps - plumps


----------



## TinyTum

plumps - supple


----------



## Adamantoise

supple - purple


----------



## TinyTum

purple - ripple


----------



## littlefairywren

ripple - pimple


----------



## TinyTum

pimple - limpet


----------



## nitewriter

limpet - temple


----------



## TinyTum

temple - melted


----------



## nitewriter

melted - malted


----------



## littlefairywren

malted - salted


----------



## TinyTum

salted - teased


----------



## spiritangel

teased - tasted


----------



## nitewriter

tasted - estate


----------



## TinyTum

estate - seater


----------



## nitewriter

seater - eatery


----------



## TinyTum

eatery - heater


----------



## nitewriter

heater - threat


----------



## littlefairywren

threat - thread


----------



## isamarie69

thread trader


----------



## littlefairywren

trader - treads


----------



## nitewriter

treads - streak


----------



## littlefairywren

streak - stroke


----------



## TinyTum

stroke - rocket


----------



## willowmoon

rocket - socket


----------



## LJ Rock

socket - stocks


----------



## Adamantoise

stocks - shocks


----------



## TinyTum

shocks - chokes


----------



## Adamantoise

chokes - chores


----------



## LJ Rock

chores - shores


----------



## TinyTum

shores - rashes


----------



## willowmoon

rashes - sharks


----------



## LJ Rock

sharks - shards


----------



## willowmoon

shards - hoards


----------



## LJ Rock

hoards - Rhodes


----------



## willowmoon

Rhodes - whores


----------



## Adamantoise

whores = whorls


----------



## littlefairywren

whorls - worlds


----------



## Adamantoise

worlds - swords


----------



## littlefairywren

swords - drowns


----------



## LJ Rock

drowns - wrongs


----------



## littlefairywren

wrongs - sarong


----------



## LJ Rock

sarong - orange


----------



## littlefairywren

orange - ranger


----------



## willowmoon

ranger - ringer


----------



## LJ Rock

ringer - finger


----------



## Adamantoise

finger - fridge


----------



## LJ Rock

fridge - frigid


----------



## littlefairywren

frigid - trifid


----------



## Adamantoise

trifid - drifts


----------



## LJ Rock

drifts - drafts


----------



## littlefairywren

drafts - strafe


----------



## willowmoon

strafe - foster


----------



## LJ Rock

foster - faster


----------



## nitewriter

faster - repast


----------



## littlefairywren

repast - pester


----------



## spiritangel

pester - jester


----------



## willowmoon

jester - rested


----------



## LJ Rock

rested - vested


----------



## nitewriter

vested - divest


----------



## LJ Rock

divest - digest


----------



## nitewriter

digest - studge


----------



## littlefairywren

studge - sludge


----------



## nitewriter

sludge - ledges


----------



## LJ Rock

ledges - eagles


----------



## littlefairywren

eagles - gleams


----------



## nitewriter

gleams - angels


----------



## littlefairywren

angels - glands


----------



## nitewriter

glands - island


----------



## littlefairywren

island - saline


----------



## nitewriter

saline -senile


----------



## littlefairywren

senile - penile


----------



## willowmoon

penile - nipple 

I sense a theme here ...


----------



## nitewriter

nipple - pimple


----------



## Adamantoise

pimple - tipple


----------



## nitewriter

tipple - topple


----------



## littlefairywren

topple - people


----------



## TinyTum

people - lopper



That was my 100th post!


----------



## willowmoon

lopper - leaper


----------



## LJ Rock

leaper - helper


----------



## TinyTum

helper - peeler


----------



## LJ Rock

peeler - feeler


----------



## willowmoon

feeler - relief


----------



## LJ Rock

relief - fliers


----------



## nitewriter

fliers - filler


----------



## littlefairywren

filler - killer


----------



## LJ Rock

killer - killed


----------



## TinyTum

killed - milked


----------



## LJ Rock

milked - mildew


----------



## nitewriter

mildew - whiled


----------



## LJ Rock

whiled - wilted


----------



## Adamantoise

wilted - tilted


----------



## willowmoon

tilted - titles


----------



## Adamantoise

titles - stiles


----------



## lucidbliss

stiles-stilts


----------



## nitewriter

stilts - twists


----------



## littlefairywren

twists - wrists


----------



## nitewriter

wrists - straws


----------



## littlefairywren

straws - straps


----------



## LJ Rock

straps - sports


----------



## TinyTum

sports - strips


----------



## LJ Rock

strips - spirit


----------



## isamarie69

spirit stripe


----------



## LJ Rock

stripe - spires


----------



## TinyTum

spires - sprite


----------



## LJ Rock

sprite - prizes


----------



## littlefairywren

prizes - pliers


----------



## Adamantoise

pliers - triple


----------



## TinyTum

triple - ripple


----------



## littlefairywren

ripple - pilfer


----------



## LJ Rock

pilfer - rifled


----------



## littlefairywren

rifled - trifle :eat2:


----------



## LJ Rock

trifle - flirts


----------



## willowmoon

flirts - strife


----------



## LJ Rock

strife - firsts


----------



## willowmoon

firsts - strips


----------



## LJ Rock

strips - prissy


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

prissy-syrups


----------



## TinyTum

syrups - syrupy


----------



## Adamantoise

syrupy - sprucy


----------



## littlefairywren

sprucy - corpus


----------



## Adamantoise

corpus - crocus


----------



## littlefairywren

crocus - crocks


----------



## Adamantoise

crocks - clocks


----------



## littlefairywren

clocks - clicks


----------



## Adamantoise

clicks - sickle


----------



## littlefairywren

sickle - tickle


----------



## Adamantoise

tickle - ticker


----------



## LJ Rock

ticker - tricks


----------



## littlefairywren

tricks - strict


----------



## willowmoon

strict - tracts


----------



## littlefairywren

tracts - reacts


----------



## LJ Rock

reacts - create


----------



## littlefairywren

create - crease


----------



## LJ Rock

crease - grease


----------



## willowmoon

grease - grates


----------



## Adamantoise

grates - traces


----------



## TinyTum

traces - castor


----------



## littlefairywren

castor - roasts


----------



## Adamantoise

roasts - storms


----------



## littlefairywren

storms -tumors


----------



## Adamantoise

tumors - rumors


----------



## littlefairywren

rumors - burros (ass!)


----------



## nitewriter

burros - robust


----------



## LJ Rock

robust - robots


----------



## nitewriter

robots - strobe


----------



## littlefairywren

strobe - stroke


----------



## nitewriter

stroke - trikes


----------



## littlefairywren

trikes - skirts


----------



## LJ Rock

skirts - sticks


----------



## littlefairywren

sticks - tricks


----------



## nitewriter

tricks - strike


----------



## littlefairywren

strike - stripe


----------



## willowmoon

stripe - sprint


----------



## littlefairywren

sprint - trains


----------



## LJ Rock

trains - sprain


----------



## willowmoon

sprain - spring


----------



## Adamantoise

spring - singer


----------



## nitewriter

singer - single


----------



## Adamantoise

single - linger


----------



## nitewriter

linger - longer


----------



## Adamantoise

longer - lounge


----------



## nitewriter

lounge - legion


----------



## Adamantoise

legion - oblige


----------



## nitewriter

oblige - goblin


----------



## Adamantoise

goblin - oblong


----------



## littlefairywren

oblong - belong


----------



## willowmoon

belong - globes


----------



## LJ Rock

globes - gobble


----------



## Adamantoise

gobble - belong


----------



## littlefairywren

belong - golden


----------



## TinyTum

golden - lounge


----------



## LJ Rock

lounge - unglue


----------



## nitewriter

unglue - bungle


----------



## isamarie69

bungle bulged


----------



## Adamantoise

bulged - lunged


----------



## LJ Rock

lunged - dangle


----------



## Adamantoise

dangle - angels


----------



## littlefairywren

angels - glands


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> angels - glands



glands - gonads

Hi!


----------



## littlefairywren

gonads - anodes

Hey there, Tom.


----------



## Adamantoise

anodes - senora


----------



## littlefairywren

senora - snores


----------



## nitewriter

snores - scones


----------



## littlefairywren

scones (we always come back to scones lol) - stones


----------



## nitewriter

stones - honest

better tea & scones than Bangers & mash...Good Morning Kimberley


----------



## Adamantoise

honest - stoner


----------



## LJ Rock

stoner - stored


----------



## littlefairywren

stored - troves


----------



## LJ Rock

troves - covert


----------



## Adamantoise

covert - covent


----------



## LJ Rock

covent - covets


----------



## littlefairywren

covets - corset


----------



## LJ Rock

corset - comets


----------



## littlefairywren

comets - motels


----------



## LJ Rock

motels - smelts


----------



## littlefairywren

smelts - smells


----------



## TinyTum

smells - smalls


----------



## willowmoon

smalls - llamas


----------



## LJ Rock

llamas - alarms


----------



## Adamantoise

alarms - morals


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

morals-alarms

hi again tom


----------



## Adamantoise

bobbleheaddoll said:


> morals-alarms
> 
> hi again tom



alarms - dramas

Bonsoir!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

dramas-dreams

what ya up to? haven't been on here in a bit...anything new?


----------



## Adamantoise

bobbleheaddoll said:


> dramas-dreams
> 
> what ya up to? haven't been on here in a bit...anything new?



dreams - stream

Ah,just business as usual-job applications,internet,writing...y'know?  How's everything where you are?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

stream -realms

life is awesome...got married in august! woo! weather here is finally cooling off for fall...


----------



## Adamantoise

bobbleheaddoll said:


> stream -realms
> 
> life is awesome...got married in august! woo! weather here is finally cooling off for fall...



realms - mailer

Congratulations,hon!  That's awesome!


----------



## littlefairywren

mailer - jailer


----------



## Adamantoise

jailer - jailed

hurr...


----------



## LJ Rock

jailed - detail


----------



## littlefairywren

detail - entail


----------



## nitewriter

entail - dental


----------



## LJ Rock

dental - denial


----------



## littlefairywren

denial - menial


----------



## Adamantoise

menial - mental


----------



## TinyTum

mental - tandem


----------



## Adamantoise

tandem - demand


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

demand- amends

thanks tom!


----------



## Adamantoise

bobbleheaddoll said:


> demand- amends
> 
> thanks tom!



amends - demons

You're welcome! ^_^


----------



## littlefairywren

demons - lemons


----------



## Adamantoise

lemons - sermon


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

sermon-reason


----------



## Adamantoise

reason - season


----------



## littlefairywren

season - atones


----------



## Adamantoise

atones - senate


----------



## willowmoon

senate - sedate


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

sedate-teaser


----------



## Adamantoise

teaser - skater


----------



## TinyTum

skater - retake


----------



## Adamantoise

retake - karate


----------



## TinyTum

karate - racket


----------



## littlefairywren

racket - traces


----------



## TinyTum

traces - crazes


----------



## LJ Rock

crazes - crates


----------



## willowmoon

crates - secret


----------



## LJ Rock

secret - crests


----------



## Adamantoise

crests - stress


----------



## TinyTum

stress - stares


----------



## Adamantoise

stares - trades

Hi-how are you?


----------



## littlefairywren

trades - grades


----------



## Adamantoise

grades - danger


----------



## littlefairywren

danger - dancer


----------



## Adamantoise

dancer - candle


----------



## littlefairywren

candle - cradle


----------



## LJ Rock

cradle - curdle


----------



## littlefairywren

curdle - cuddle


----------



## TinyTum

cuddle - ducked


----------



## littlefairywren

ducked - tucked


----------



## willowmoon

tucked - bucket


----------



## TinyTum

bucket - buckle


----------



## willowmoon

buckle - suckle


----------



## LJ Rock

suckle - sucker


----------



## TinyTum

sucker - crakes


----------



## LJ Rock

crakes - scared


----------



## littlefairywren

scared - scrape


----------



## Adamantoise

scrape - prance


----------



## littlefairywren

prance - prince


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> prance - prince



Prince - cringe

'ello my dear!


----------



## littlefairywren

cringe - fringe

Hey there, Tom


----------



## Adamantoise

Fringe - linger


----------



## littlefairywren

linger - ginger


----------



## Adamantoise

ginger - digger


----------



## willowmoon

digger - bigger


----------



## LJ Rock

bigger - bridge


----------



## TinyTum

bridge - bidder


----------



## Adamantoise

bidder - ridden


----------



## willowmoon

ridden - deride


----------



## Adamantoise

deride - desire


----------



## TinyTum

desire - drives


----------



## littlefairywren

drives - shiver


----------



## Adamantoise

shiver - silver


----------



## LJ Rock

silver - revile


----------



## littlefairywren

revile - revise


----------



## willowmoon

revise - sliver


----------



## TinyTum

sliver - rivals


----------



## littlefairywren

rivals - slaver


----------



## willowmoon

slaver - slayer


----------



## littlefairywren

slayer - player


----------



## willowmoon

player - barley


----------



## TinyTum

barley - yearly


----------



## willowmoon

yearly - layers


----------



## LJ Rock

layers - lawyer


----------



## TinyTum

lawyer - yawner

Thought I wasn't going to find one for a moment.


----------



## LJ Rock

yawner - yarned


----------



## Adamantoise

yarned - darned


----------



## littlefairywren

darned - warned


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> darned - warned



warned - warmed

Well,I'll be darned-if it ain't Kimberly!


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> warned - warmed
> 
> Well,I'll be darned-if it ain't Kimberly!



warmed - farmed

I know, right....who'd have thought that I would show up. I see you have warmed to me then


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> warmed - farmed
> 
> I know, right....who'd have thought that I would show up. I see you have warmed to me then



Farmed - Frayed

Indubitably,my dear.


----------



## littlefairywren

frayed - brayed


----------



## Adamantoise

brayed - braced


----------



## littlefairywren

braced - graced


----------



## Adamantoise

graced - craved


----------



## littlefairywren

craved - carver


----------



## Adamantoise

carver - career


----------



## littlefairywren

career - careen


----------



## Adamantoise

careen - cranes


----------



## littlefairywren

cranes - scrape


----------



## Adamantoise

scrape - places

I've gotta go!


----------



## nitewriter

places - splice


----------



## littlefairywren

splice - slices


----------



## LJ Rock

slices - scales


----------



## littlefairywren

scales - slakes


----------



## TinyTum

slakes - stalks


----------



## littlefairywren

stalks - stalls


----------



## LJ Rock

stalls - steals


----------



## TinyTum

steals - castle


----------



## LJ Rock

castle - closet


----------



## nitewriter

closet - select


----------



## LJ Rock

select - steely


----------



## Adamantoise

steely - styles


----------



## littlefairywren

styles - tussle


----------



## nitewriter

tussle - luster


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> tussle - luster



luster - uterus

Hi Charlie!


----------



## littlefairywren

uterus - unrest

Yes, hi Charlie


----------



## Adamantoise

unrest - toners


----------



## nitewriter

toners - snorts

Good Evening Tom! Good Morning Kimberley!


----------



## Adamantoise

Snorts - shorts

(Edit-I do not condone the snorting of shorts)


----------



## littlefairywren

shorts - storks


----------



## Adamantoise

storks - stores

What? What'd I do?


----------



## littlefairywren

stores - resist


----------



## nitewriter

resist - stares


----------



## littlefairywren

stares (that was worse than a stare lol) - stairs


----------



## nitewriter

stairs - assist


----------



## littlefairywren

assist - assets


----------



## nitewriter

assets - basset


----------



## littlefairywren

basset - tassel


----------



## nitewriter

tassel - lattes


----------



## willowmoon

lattes - slated


----------



## Adamantoise

slated - detail


----------



## littlefairywren

detail - retail


----------



## Adamantoise

retail - rattle


----------



## nitewriter

rattle - alters


----------



## TinyTum

alters - exalts


----------



## Adamantoise

exalts - sexual


----------



## littlefairywren

sexual - unseal


----------



## Adamantoise

unseal = clause


----------



## littlefairywren

clause - clears


----------



## Adamantoise

clears - search


----------



## nitewriter

search - starch


----------



## willowmoon

starch - chaste


----------



## Timberwolf

chaste - hasted


----------



## littlefairywren

hasted - hasten


----------



## LJ Rock

hasten - shaven


----------



## littlefairywren

shaven - hyenas


----------



## willowmoon

hyenas - hasten


----------



## TinyTum

hasten - heaths


----------



## nitewriter

heaths - hearth


----------



## LJ Rock

hearth - breath


----------



## Adamantoise

breath - father


----------



## LJ Rock

father - fatter


----------



## littlefairywren

fatter - latter


----------



## willowmoon

latter - turtle


----------



## TinyTum

turtle - butler


----------



## LJ Rock

butler - bullet


----------



## littlefairywren

bullet - bustle


----------



## LJ Rock

bustle - bushel


----------



## littlefairywren

bushel - sleuth


----------



## TinyTum

sleuth - shutes


----------



## littlefairywren

shutes - stoush


----------



## willowmoon

stoush - mouths


----------



## littlefairywren

mouths - youths


----------



## willowmoon

youths - shouts


----------



## LJ Rock

shouts - shoots


----------



## littlefairywren

shoots - soothe


----------



## LJ Rock

soothe - smooth


----------



## littlefairywren

smooth - months


----------



## LJ Rock

months - thongs


----------



## willowmoon

thongs - things


----------



## LJ Rock

things - stings


----------



## willowmoon

stings - stains


----------



## nitewriter

stains - strain


----------



## littlefairywren

strain - string


----------



## Adamantoise

string - tiring


----------



## littlefairywren

tiring - rating


----------



## Adamantoise

rating - mating


----------



## littlefairywren

mating - making


----------



## Adamantoise

making - macing


----------



## littlefairywren

macing - coming


----------



## LJ Rock

coming - coding


----------



## littlefairywren

coding - coined


----------



## willowmoon

coined - joined


----------



## LJ Rock

joined - oinked


----------



## TinyTum

oinked - linked


----------



## willowmoon

linked - kinder


----------



## LJ Rock

kinder - hinder


----------



## willowmoon

hinder - behind


----------



## fatcharlie

behind - binder


----------



## Adamantoise

binder - brides


----------



## fatcharlie

brides - bridge


----------



## littlefairywren

bridge - ridges


----------



## Adamantoise

bridge - dirges


----------



## nitewriter

dirges - brides


----------



## LJ Rock

brides - riders


----------



## littlefairywren

riders - desire


----------



## LJ Rock

desire - deride


----------



## littlefairywren

deride - ridden


----------



## willowmoon

ridden - friend


----------



## LJ Rock

friend - differ


----------



## AsianXL

differ - fidler


----------



## MatthewB

fidler - relief


----------



## AsianXL

relief - belief


----------



## willowmoon

belief - feline


----------



## Adamantoise

feline - senile

Bonsoir...


----------



## TinyTum

senile - linens


----------



## littlefairywren

linens - livens


----------



## AsianXL

livens - silver


----------



## littlefairywren

silver - vilest


----------



## MatthewB

vilest - devilst


----------



## TinyTum

MatthewB said:


> vilest - devilst



I assume you meant devils?

devils - slaved


----------



## littlefairywren

slaved - values


----------



## willowmoon

values - vulvae


----------



## LJ Rock

vulvae - valves


----------



## nitewriter

valves - vessal


----------



## LJ Rock

vessal - slaved


----------



## MatthewB

slaved - slaver


----------



## littlefairywren

slaver - levers


----------



## LJ Rock

levers - levels


----------



## willowmoon

levels - sleeve


----------



## LJ Rock

sleeve - eleven


----------



## TinyTum

eleven - leaven


----------



## LJ Rock

leaven - leaner


----------



## willowmoon

leaner - lender


----------



## LJ Rock

lender - render


----------



## TinyTum

render - denier


----------



## willowmoon

denier - rained


----------



## LJ Rock

rained - darned


----------



## nitewriter

darned - neared


----------



## littlefairywren

neared - geared


----------



## Weirdo890

geared - regale


----------



## littlefairywren

regale - lagers


----------



## LJ Rock

lagers - slayer


----------



## littlefairywren

slayer - replay


----------



## LJ Rock

replay - repeal


----------



## littlefairywren

repeal - asleep


----------



## LJ Rock

asleep - spleen


----------



## Adamantoise

spleen - planes


----------



## littlefairywren

planes - plants


----------



## Adamantoise

plants - paints


----------



## littlefairywren

paints - stains


----------



## nitewriter

stains - sanity


----------



## TinyTum

sanity - trains


----------



## willowmoon

trains - satire


----------



## LJ Rock

satire - sitars


----------



## willowmoon

sitars - satyrs


----------



## LJ Rock

satyrs - trysts


----------



## willowmoon

trysts - trusts


----------



## LJ Rock

trusts - bursts


----------



## nitewriter

bursts - rousts


----------



## littlefairywren

rousts - roosts


----------



## LJ Rock

roosts - roasts


----------



## Adamantoise

roasts - stomas


----------



## littlefairywren

stomas - stamps


----------



## Adamantoise

stamps - tramps


----------



## nitewriter

tramps - straps


----------



## littlefairywren

straps - strips


----------



## nitewriter

strips - priest


----------



## Adamantoise

priest - pester


----------



## littlefairywren

pester - jester


----------



## Adamantoise

jester - reject


----------



## nitewriter

reject - ejects


----------



## littlefairywren

ejects - erects


----------



## Adamantoise

erects - sector


----------



## littlefairywren

sector - vector

(Roger, Roger. What's our vector, Victor?)


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> sector - vector
> 
> (Roger, Roger. What's our vector, Victor?)



vector - rocket


----------



## littlefairywren

rocket - pocket


----------



## Adamantoise

pocket - locket


----------



## willowmoon

locket - locker


----------



## LJ Rock

locker - rocket


----------



## littlefairywren

rocket - rocker


----------



## willowmoon

rocker - corked


----------



## littlefairywren

corked - forked


----------



## Adamantoise

forked - formed


----------



## littlefairywren

formed - foamed


----------



## Adamantoise

foamed - framed


----------



## nitewriter

framed - defame


----------



## littlefairywren

defame - beamed


----------



## nitewriter

beamed - blamed


----------



## Adamantoise

blamed - flamed


----------



## littlefairywren

flamed - flaked


----------



## Adamantoise

flaked - failed


----------



## littlefairywren

failed - railed


----------



## Adamantoise

railed - leader


----------



## littlefairywren

leader - leaner


----------



## Adamantoise

leaner - nearer


----------



## littlefairywren

nearer - dearer


----------



## Adamantoise

dearer - geared


----------



## littlefairywren

geared - ranged


----------



## Adamantoise

ranged - snared


----------



## littlefairywren

snared - scared


----------



## Adamantoise

scared - drapes


----------



## TinyTum

drapes - sapped


----------



## Adamantoise

sapped - paused


----------



## willowmoon

paused - parsed


----------



## spiritangel

parsed- draped


----------



## willowmoon

draped - ladder


----------



## LJ Rock

ladder - dealer


----------



## nitewriter

dealer - reader


----------



## littlefairywren

reader - reaper


----------



## Adamantoise

reaper - prayer


----------



## littlefairywren

prayer - grayer


----------



## Adamantoise

grayer - grater


----------



## littlefairywren

grater - grates


----------



## Adamantoise

grates - target


----------



## littlefairywren

target - tatter


----------



## Adamantoise

tatter - latter


----------



## littlefairywren

latter - fatter


----------



## Adamantoise

fatter - matter


----------



## littlefairywren

matter - master


----------



## Adamantoise

master - shamer


----------



## littlefairywren

shamer - mashes


----------



## Adamantoise

mashes - shades


----------



## littlefairywren

shades - dashed


----------



## Adamantoise

dashed - cashed


----------



## LJ Rock

cashed - chaser


----------



## littlefairywren

chaser - charts


----------



## LJ Rock

charts - chairs


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

chairs - cheers (had to change 2..eek)


----------



## willowmoon

cheers - crease


----------



## nitewriter

crease - erased


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

erased - reader (yay, I think I figured this out now lol)


----------



## littlefairywren

reader - leader


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

leader - header


----------



## littlefairywren

header - heaped


----------



## Weirdo890

heaped - healed


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

healed - heated


----------



## Adamantoise

heated - themed


----------



## littlefairywren

themed - hemmed


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> themed - hemmed



hemmed - hummed

Hi stranger!


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> hemmed - hummed
> 
> Hi stranger!



hummed - bummed 

Haha,....hi, Tom


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> hummed - bummed
> 
> Haha,....hi, Tom



bummed - mumble


----------



## littlefairywren

mumble - tumble


----------



## Adamantoise

tumble - bullet


----------



## littlefairywren

bullet - bluest


----------



## Adamantoise

bluest - lusted


----------



## littlefairywren

lusted - dusted


----------



## Adamantoise

dusted - duties


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

duties - cuties


----------



## nitewriter

cuties - suites


----------



## LJ Rock

suites - suited


----------



## littlefairywren

suited - undies


----------



## LJ Rock

undies - denies


----------



## littlefairywren

denies - sender


----------



## willowmoon

sender - snared


----------



## littlefairywren

snared - shared


----------



## LJ Rock

shared - harder


----------



## willowmoon

harder - reward


----------



## Micara

reward-tarred


----------



## LJ Rock

tarred - arrest


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

arrest - stared


----------



## Micara

stared-hearts


----------



## LJ Rock

hearts - theirs


----------



## littlefairywren

theirs - shriek


----------



## Adamantoise

shriek - shrine


----------



## littlefairywren

shrine - brines


----------



## Micara

brines - sinner


----------



## Adamantoise

sinner - shiner


----------



## littlefairywren

shiner - hinder


----------



## Adamantoise

hinder - dinner


----------



## littlefairywren

dinner - rinsed


----------



## Adamantoise

rinsed - desire


----------



## LJ Rock

desire - deride


----------



## littlefairywren

deride - ridden


----------



## willowmoon

ridden - hinder


----------



## LJ Rock

hinder - hidden


----------



## Micara

hidden - dinged


----------



## LJ Rock

dinged - dingey


----------



## littlefairywren

dingey - signed


----------



## Adamantoise

signed - resign


----------



## littlefairywren

resign - design


----------



## Adamantoise

design - sinned


----------



## littlefairywren

sinned - tinned


----------



## Adamantoise

tinned - pinned


----------



## littlefairywren

pinned - sniped


----------



## Adamantoise

sniped - pissed


----------



## littlefairywren

pissed - missed

I was not expecting that word at all, and now I have the giggles


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> pissed - missed
> 
> I was not expecting that word at all, and now I have the giggles



missed - smiled

Oh,you!


----------



## littlefairywren

smiled - mailed


----------



## Adamantoise

mailed - imaged


----------



## littlefairywren

imaged - gained


----------



## willowmoon

gained - regain


----------



## Micara

regain - danger


----------



## littlefairywren

danger - angler


----------



## LJ Rock

angler - hanger


----------



## willowmoon

hanger - ranger


----------



## littlefairywren

ranger - ringer


----------



## Micara

ringer - ginger


----------



## littlefairywren

ginger - niggle


----------



## LJ Rock

niggle - giggle


----------



## Micara

giggle - jiggle


----------



## Adamantoise

jiggle - jingle


----------



## Magusz

jingle - single


----------



## Adamantoise

single - lunges


----------



## willowmoon

lunges - sludge


----------



## Adamantoise

sludge - deluge


----------



## willowmoon

deluge - dueler


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

dueler - reeled


----------



## Adamantoise

reeled - peeler


----------



## littlefairywren

peeler - feeler


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

feeler - relief


----------



## willowmoon

relief - feline


----------



## TinyTum

feline - fennel


----------



## willowmoon

fennel - funnel


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

funnel - tunnel


----------



## TinyTum

tunnel - linnet


----------



## nitewriter

linnet - linens


----------



## Timberwolf

nitewriter said:


> linnet - linens



linens - liners


----------



## nitewriter

liners - slider


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

slider - slicer


----------



## LJ Rock

slicer - sliced


----------



## littlefairywren

sliced - licked


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

licked - picked


----------



## willowmoon

picked - pickle


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

pickle - sickle *Anyone else think 'Lorena Bobbitt' with this, or is it just me? lol*


----------



## willowmoon

First thing I thought of, actually. Cringeworthy moment. 

Anyhoooooo .... 

sickle - tickle


----------



## LJ Rock

tickle - tackle


----------



## Weirdo890

tackle - cackle


----------



## LJ Rock

cackle - cancel


----------



## Micara

cancel - cleans


----------



## LJ Rock

cleans - learns


----------



## Adamantoise

learns - glares


----------



## littlefairywren

glares - larger


----------



## nitewriter

larger - lagers


----------



## littlefairywren

lagers - grapes


----------



## nitewriter

grapes - tapers


----------



## littlefairywren

tapers - capers


----------



## nitewriter

capers - sparse


----------



## LJ Rock

sparse - spread


----------



## littlefairywren

spread - breads


----------



## LJ Rock

breads - breeds


----------



## littlefairywren

breeds - brides


----------



## LJ Rock

brides - bridge


----------



## littlefairywren

bridge - ridges


----------



## nitewriter

ridges - digest


----------



## LJ Rock

digest - digits


----------



## Weirdo890

digits - rigids


----------



## LJ Rock

rigids - grinds


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

grinds - drinks


----------



## littlefairywren

drinks - shrink


----------



## LJ Rock

shrink - shirks


----------



## Micara

shirks - skirts


----------



## littlefairywren

skirts - tricks


----------



## willowmoon

tricks - struck


----------



## LJ Rock

struck - sucker


----------



## Micara

sucker - ruckus

Oh, what I could have done here..


----------



## littlefairywren

ruckus - trucks

The temptation is always there to go a wee bit too far


----------



## nitewriter

trucks - curtsy


----------



## littlefairywren

curtsy - trusty


----------



## Weirdo890

trusty - trusts


----------



## littlefairywren

trusts - surest


----------



## Weirdo890

surest - purest


----------



## LJ Rock

purest - priest


----------



## littlefairywren

priest - prises


----------



## Adamantoise

prises - resist


----------



## littlefairywren

resist - mister


----------



## Adamantoise

mister - stride


----------



## littlefairywren

stride - tribes


----------



## Adamantoise

tribes - bitter


----------



## littlefairywren

bitter - sitter


----------



## Adamantoise

sitter - smiter


----------



## littlefairywren

smiter - smiler


----------



## Adamantoise

smiler  - milder


----------



## LJ Rock

milder - mildew


----------



## littlefairywren

mildew - wields


----------



## nitewriter

wields - diesel


----------



## willowmoon

diesel - senile


----------



## rellis10

Senile - Reline


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Reline - Linear


----------



## willowmoon

linear - marine


----------



## nitewriter

marine - remand


----------



## LJ Rock

remand - remain


----------



## littlefairywren

remain - inmate


----------



## Weirdo890

inmate - taming


----------



## littlefairywren

taming - making


----------



## nitewriter

making - baking


----------



## littlefairywren

baking - baring


----------



## nitewriter

baring - earing


----------



## littlefairywren

earing - earwig


----------



## nitewriter

earwig - graise


----------



## littlefairywren

graise - praise


----------



## nitewriter

praise - braise


----------



## littlefairywren

braise - abider


----------



## willowmoon

abider - braids


----------



## littlefairywren

braids - brands


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

brands - darned


----------



## willowmoon

darned - dancer


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

dancer - canned


----------



## willowmoon

canned - banned


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

banned - panned


----------



## littlefairywren

panned - pained


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

pained - rained


----------



## willowmoon

rained - drains


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

drains - grains


----------



## willowmoon

grains - raisin


----------



## nitewriter

raisin - brains


----------



## littlefairywren

brains - trains


----------



## nitewriter

trains - strand


----------



## littlefairywren

strand - ardent


----------



## nitewriter

ardent - garden


----------



## littlefairywren

garden - angers


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

angers - ranger


----------



## littlefairywren

ranger - ringer


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

ringer - finger


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

finger - frying


----------



## littlefairywren

frying - trying


----------



## LJ Rock

trying - gentry


----------



## willowmoon

gentry - sentry


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

sentry - trends


----------



## LJ Rock

trends - tender


----------



## nitewriter

tender - extend


----------



## littlefairywren

extend - denote


----------



## nitewriter

denote - stoned


----------



## littlefairywren

stoned - stored


----------



## nitewriter

stored - orates


----------



## littlefairywren

orates - stares


----------



## nitewriter

stares - stress


----------



## willowmoon

stress - steers


----------



## nitewriter

steers - sheets


----------



## littlefairywren

sheets - thesis


----------



## nitewriter

thesis - chests


----------



## littlefairywren

chests - cheats


----------



## Adamantoise

cheats - chases


----------



## littlefairywren

chases - shapes


----------



## Adamantoise

shapes - spades


----------



## littlefairywren

spades - padres


----------



## nitewriter

padres - spaced


----------



## Adamantoise

spaced - escape


----------



## littlefairywren

escape - scrape


----------



## nitewriter

scrape - serape


----------



## Adamantoise

serape - seraph


----------



## nitewriter

seraph - phases


----------



## Adamantoise

phases - hassle


----------



## littlefairywren

hassle - tassel


----------



## Adamantoise

Tassel - Castle


----------



## littlefairywren

castle - metals


----------



## Adamantoise

metals - camels


----------



## LJ Rock

camels - claims


----------



## Adamantoise

LJ Rock said:


> camels - claims



Claims - Salami

Hello


----------



## nitewriter

salami - missal


----------



## Adamantoise

missal - dismal


----------



## littlefairywren

dismal - mailed


----------



## nitewriter

mailed - milady


----------



## littlefairywren

milady - malady


----------



## LJ Rock

malady - Malays


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Malays - layman


----------



## LJ Rock

layman - lawman


----------



## littlefairywren

lawman - napalm


----------



## willowmoon

napalm - panama


----------



## Adamantoise

panama - pajama


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

pajama - Ok, I could not think of anything, so I'm changing it altogether LOL

Checkmate, to Adamantoise! You win! lol

jumped


----------



## willowmoon

jumped - pumped


----------



## LJ Rock

pumped - pimped


----------



## Adamantoise

Luv2BNaughty said:


> pajama - Ok, I could not think of anything, so I'm changing it altogether LOL
> 
> Checkmate, to Adamantoise! You win! lol
> 
> jumped



 



LJ Rock said:


> pumped - pimped



pimped - ripped


----------



## littlefairywren

I love you, Luv2BNaughty! It was bugging me 

ripped - griped


----------



## Adamantoise

Griped - Rigged


----------



## littlefairywren

rigged - dirges


----------



## Adamantoise

dirges - glides


----------



## littlefairywren

glides - slides


----------



## Adamantoise

slides - slider


----------



## littlefairywren

slider - drills


----------



## Adamantoise

drills - rilled


----------



## littlefairywren

rilled - wilder


----------



## Adamantoise

wilder - milder


----------



## littlefairywren

milder - limber


----------



## Adamantoise

limber - smiler


----------



## littlefairywren

smiler - milker


----------



## Adamantoise

milker - killer


----------



## littlefairywren

killer - filler


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

filler - fliers


----------



## littlefairywren

fliers - pliers


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

pliers - sprite


----------



## littlefairywren

sprite - biters


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

biters - liters


----------



## LJ Rock

liters - litter


----------



## littlefairywren

litter - trifle


----------



## LJ Rock

trifle - kilter


----------



## littlefairywren

kilter - tickle


----------



## TinyTum

tickle - tackle


----------



## willowmoon

tackle - cackle


----------



## LJ Rock

cackle - cancel


----------



## littlefairywren

cancel - lancet


----------



## Adamantoise

lancet - stance


----------



## littlefairywren

stance - dances


----------



## Adamantoise

dances - candle


----------



## littlefairywren

candle - handle


----------



## Adamantoise

handle - nailed


----------



## littlefairywren

nailed - jailed


----------



## Adamantoise

jailed - Mailed


----------



## willowmoon

mailed - bailed


----------



## LJ Rock

bailed - blamed


----------



## sammieSC2

blamed - marble


----------



## LJ Rock

marble - morale


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

morale - roamed


----------



## nitewriter

roamed - dormer


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

dormer - former


----------



## LJ Rock

former - formed


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

formed - wormed


----------



## LJ Rock

wormed - warmed


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

warmed - farmed


----------



## littlefairywren

farmed - frames


----------



## Adamantoise

frames - flames


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

flames - measly


----------



## Adamantoise

measly - slayer


----------



## littlefairywren

slayer - yearly


----------



## Adamantoise

yearly - really


----------



## littlefairywren

really - nearly


----------



## willowmoon

nearly - barely


----------



## littlefairywren

barely - rarely


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

rarely - yearly


----------



## willowmoon

yearly - barley


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

barely - rarely


----------



## willowmoon

rarely - pearly


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

pearly - partly


----------



## willowmoon

partly - portly


----------



## nitewriter

portly - portal


----------



## TinyTum

portal - laptop


----------



## nitewriter

laptop - topple


----------



## littlefairywren

topple - tipple


----------



## willowmoon

tipple - nipple


----------



## littlefairywren

nipple - alpine


----------



## Adamantoise

alpine - plains


----------



## littlefairywren

plains - island


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> plains - island



island - danish

Hiya! :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Oooh danish! Hey there 

danish - Shandy


----------



## Adamantoise

Shandy - shanty


----------



## littlefairywren

shanty - thanks


----------



## Adamantoise

thanks - shanks


----------



## nitewriter

shanks - shrank


----------



## littlefairywren

shrank - cranks


----------



## Adamantoise

cranks - canker


----------



## LJ Rock

canker - recant


----------



## littlefairywren

recant - traces


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

traces - graces


----------



## Micara

graces - crease


----------



## LJ Rock

crease - caress


----------



## Adamantoise

caress - erases


----------



## littlefairywren

erases - easels


----------



## spiritangel

easles - weasle


----------



## littlefairywren

weasel - eagles


----------



## LJ Rock

eagles - glazes


----------



## willowmoon

glazes - glades


----------



## nitewriter

glades - ladies


----------



## willowmoon

ladies - aisles


----------



## spiritangel

aisles - slides


----------



## LJ Rock

slides - slices


----------



## Physix

LJ Rock said:


> slides - slices


slices - splice


----------



## littlefairywren

splice - places


----------



## LJ Rock

places - placed


----------



## nitewriter

placed - parcel


----------



## littlefairywren

parcel - carpet


----------



## nitewriter

carpet - scrape


----------



## littlefairywren

scrape - prance


----------



## spiritangel

prance - trance (anyone else thinking total band name in those two words?)


----------



## LJ Rock

trance - tracer


----------



## Adamantoise

Tracer - Trader


----------



## littlefairywren

trader - grader


----------



## Adamantoise

grader - agreed


----------



## littlefairywren

agreed - greedy


----------



## Adamantoise

greedy

-

degree


----------



## Timberwolf

Adamantoise said:


> greedy
> 
> -
> 
> degree



degree - agreed


----------



## littlefairywren

agreed - teared


----------



## LJ Rock

teared - feared (de ja vu! lol)


----------



## spiritangel

feared - reared


----------



## littlefairywren

reared - neared


----------



## Adamantoise

neared - rained


----------



## LJ Rock

rained - drains


----------



## littlefairywren

drains - snared


----------



## nitewriter

snared - shared


----------



## LJ Rock

shared - shaped


----------



## spiritangel

shaped - shaved


----------



## willowmoon

shaved - washed


----------



## Micara

washed - cashew


----------



## spiritangel

cashew - cashed


----------



## LJ Rock

cashed - cached


----------



## Micara

cached - hacked


----------



## LJ Rock

hacked - hacker


----------



## littlefairywren

hacker - chaser


----------



## Adamantoise

chaser - sacred


----------



## littlefairywren

sacred - creeds


----------



## Adamantoise

creeds - reside


----------



## littlefairywren

reside - defies


----------



## nitewriter

defies - defile


----------



## littlefairywren

defile - relief


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

relief - belief


----------



## littlefairywren

belief - feeble


----------



## LJ Rock

feeble - befell


----------



## littlefairywren

befell - befall


----------



## nitewriter

befall - bellay


----------



## TinyTum

bellay - labels


----------



## Adamantoise

labels - sables


----------



## littlefairywren

sables - tables


----------



## nitewriter

tables -tablet


----------



## littlefairywren

tablet - labret


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

labret - berate


----------



## nitewriter

berate - barter


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

barter - garter


----------



## nitewriter

garter - gather


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

gather - lather


----------



## nitewriter

lather - hearts


----------



## littlefairywren

hearts - threat


----------



## nitewriter

threat - wreath


----------



## littlefairywren

wreath - thawed


----------



## LJ Rock

thawed - thread


----------



## littlefairywren

thread - breath


----------



## Micara

breath - batter


----------



## nitewriter

batter - battle


----------



## spiritangel

battle - rattle


----------



## LJ Rock

rattle - cattle


----------



## nitewriter

cattle - cleats


----------



## littlefairywren

cleats - clears


----------



## nitewriter

clears - resale


----------



## littlefairywren

resale - averse


----------



## Adamantoise

averse - swerve


----------



## nitewriter

swerve - sewers


----------



## littlefairywren

sewers - swears


----------



## nitewriter

swears - stears


----------



## Adamantoise

stears - stream


----------



## nitewriter

stream - matter


----------



## Adamantoise

matter - latter


----------



## Micara

latter - retail


----------



## LJ Rock

retail - trials


----------



## nitewriter

trials - tailor


----------



## Adamantoise

tailor - portal


----------



## nitewriter

portal - laptop


----------



## LJ Rock

laptop - topple


----------



## Micara

topple - applet


----------



## LJ Rock

applet - plated


----------



## Adamantoise

plated - placed


----------



## littlefairywren

placed - dapple


----------



## nitewriter

dapple - paddle


----------



## littlefairywren

paddle - waddle


----------



## nitewriter

waddle - wadder


----------



## Micara

wadder - drawer


----------



## Adamantoise

drawer - raider


----------



## littlefairywren

raider - raiser


----------



## Adamantoise

raiser - graser


----------



## littlefairywren

graser - gamers


----------



## Adamantoise

gamers - merges


----------



## littlefairywren

merges - merged


----------



## Adamantoise

merged - geared


----------



## nitewriter

geared - greedy


----------



## littlefairywren

greedy - ledger


----------



## Adamantoise

ledger - sledge


----------



## littlefairywren

sledge - hedges


----------



## Adamantoise

hedges - wedges

Ha,you almost had me there! :blush:


----------



## littlefairywren

wedges - wedgie 

Nah, you're too clever for me to get you, Tom


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> wedges - wedgie
> 
> Nah, you're too clever for me to get you, Tom



wedgie - widget

*shakes head* You are a shameless flatterer,madam.  lol


----------



## littlefairywren

widget - twinge


----------



## Adamantoise

twinge - winger


----------



## littlefairywren

winger - grinner


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> winger - grinner



Is that a seventh letter in there? 
grinner - ringer


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Ringer - Singer


----------



## Adamantoise

Your Plump Princess said:


> Ringer - Singer



Singer - Singed

Hello!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Singed - Shined


----------



## Adamantoise

shined - hinder


----------



## nitewriter

hinder - behind


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Is that a seventh letter in there?
> grinner - ringer



OMG I didn't see that at all! LOL...my bad 

behind - binder


----------



## nitewriter

binder - finder


----------



## littlefairywren

finder - finger


----------



## Micara

finger - firing


----------



## nitewriter

firing - faring


----------



## Micara

faring - airing


----------



## Adamantoise

airing - hiring


----------



## littlefairywren

hiring - wiring


----------



## Adamantoise

wiring - tiring


----------



## littlefairywren

tiring - string


----------



## Adamantoise

string - grants


----------



## littlefairywren

grants - strand


----------



## Adamantoise

strand - ardent


----------



## littlefairywren

ardent - rodent


----------



## Adamantoise

rodent - doners

Hi Kim.


----------



## littlefairywren

doners - loners

Hey there, Tom


----------



## Adamantoise

loners - closer


----------



## littlefairywren

closer - closet


----------



## Adamantoise

closet - covets


----------



## nitewriter

covets - covert


----------



## littlefairywren

covert - covers


----------



## nitewriter

covers - lovers :smitten:


----------



## littlefairywren

lovers - rovers


----------



## Adamantoise

rovers - server


----------



## nitewriter

server - verses


----------



## littlefairywren

verses - nerves


----------



## willowmoon

nerves - severe


----------



## nitewriter

severe - revere


----------



## littlefairywren

revere - reverb


----------



## Adamantoise

reverb - braver


----------



## littlefairywren

braver - braved


----------



## Adamantoise

braved - barred


----------



## littlefairywren

barred - marred


----------



## Adamantoise

marred - rammed >,<


----------



## littlefairywren

rammed - damper (that's also a bread over here btw)


----------



## Micara

damper - revamp


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> rammed - damper (that's also a bread over here btw)



revamp - marvel

Ooh,I'd not heard of it. :happy:


----------



## nitewriter

marvel - marble


----------



## littlefairywren

marble - blames


----------



## nitewriter

blames - camels


----------



## Micara

camels - scaled


----------



## nitewriter

scaled - delays


----------



## Micara

delays - leased


----------



## littlefairywren

leased - leaped


----------



## Adamantoise

leaped - pelted


----------



## nitewriter

pelted - delete


----------



## Micara

delete - keeled


----------



## nitewriter

keeled - leered


----------



## littlefairywren

leered - leader


----------



## nitewriter

leader - ladder


----------



## littlefairywren

ladder - madder


----------



## Micara

madder - remade


----------



## littlefairywren

remade - rename


----------



## Adamantoise

rename - manner


----------



## littlefairywren

manner - banner


----------



## nitewriter

banner - barren


----------



## Adamantoise

barren - barrel


----------



## nitewriter

barrel - barley


----------



## Adamantoise

barley - dearly


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

dearly - nearly


----------



## Adamantoise

nearly -rental


----------



## Heyyou

Luv2BNaughty said:


> dearly - nearly



nearly - neatly

rental - mental


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

neatly - gently


----------



## Heyyou

gently - gentle


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

gentle - nestle


----------



## nitewriter

nestle -pestle


----------



## littlefairywren

pestle - pester


----------



## nitewriter

pester - jester


----------



## littlefairywren

jester - fester


----------



## nitewriter

fester - foster


----------



## littlefairywren

foster - strobe


----------



## nitewriter

strobe - breast


----------



## littlefairywren

breast - beasts


----------



## nitewriter

beasts - stable


----------



## littlefairywren

stable - blasts


----------



## nitewriter

blasts - bleats


----------



## Micara

bleats - tablet


----------



## TinyTum

tablet - cattle


----------



## littlefairywren

cattle - rattle


----------



## willowmoon

rattle - turtle


----------



## littlefairywren

turtle - hurtle


----------



## nitewriter

hurtle - lather


----------



## littlefairywren

lather - bather


----------



## nitewriter

bather - batter


----------



## littlefairywren

batter - fatter


----------



## nitewriter

fatter - father


----------



## littlefairywren

father - threat


----------



## nitewriter

threat - treats


----------



## willowmoon

treats - assert


----------



## nitewriter

assert - basset


----------



## Adamantoise

basset - basted


----------



## littlefairywren

basted - tasted


----------



## nitewriter

tasted - wasted


----------



## littlefairywren

wasted - stewed


----------



## nitewriter

stewed - tweedy


----------



## littlefairywren

tweedy - welted


----------



## nitewriter

welted - wilted


----------



## littlefairywren

wilted - silted


----------



## nitewriter

silted - delite:happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

delite - diesel


----------



## nitewriter

diesel - leased


----------



## Micara

leased - sleaze


----------



## littlefairywren

sleaze - eagles


----------



## willowmoon

eagles - league


----------



## littlefairywren

league - legume


----------



## nitewriter

legume - muggle


----------



## littlefairywren

muggle - Puggle (sooooo cute!)


----------



## Micara

puggle - gulped


----------



## Adamantoise

gulped - deluge


----------



## littlefairywren

deluge - ledges


----------



## Adamantoise

ledges - glides


----------



## littlefairywren

glides - slider


----------



## Adamantoise

slider - hiders


----------



## littlefairywren

hiders - riders


----------



## Adamantoise

riders - stride


----------



## littlefairywren

stride - strike


----------



## nitewriter

strike - stripe


----------



## littlefairywren

stripe - pirate (Ahoy there!)


----------



## Micara

pirate - tapirs


----------



## littlefairywren

tapirs - spiral


----------



## nitewriter

spiral - aspire


----------



## littlefairywren

aspire - armies


----------



## nitewriter

armies -merits


----------



## littlefairywren

merits - hermit


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

hermit - theirs


----------



## nitewriter

theirs - shirts


----------



## Micara

shirts - thirst


----------



## nitewriter

thirst - thrust


----------



## littlefairywren

thrust - utters


----------



## nitewriter

utters - suture


----------



## littlefairywren

suture - future


----------



## nitewriter

future - refute


----------



## LJ Rock

refute - unfree


----------



## Micara

unfree - refund


----------



## LJ Rock

refund - friend


----------



## nitewriter

friend - refine


----------



## littlefairywren

refine - feline


----------



## nitewriter

feline - define


----------



## littlefairywren

define - denies


----------



## nitewriter

denies - senile


----------



## littlefairywren

senile - seeing


----------



## nitewriter

seeing - ensign


----------



## littlefairywren

ensign - singes


----------



## nitewriter

singes - single


----------



## littlefairywren

single - tingle


----------



## nitewriter

tingle - glints


----------



## littlefairywren

glints - tiling


----------



## nitewriter

tiling - tingle


----------



## willowmoon

tingle - tangle


----------



## nitewriter

tangle - anklet


----------



## LJ Rock

anklet - tanker


----------



## nitewriter

tanker - recant


----------



## LJ Rock

recant - recent


----------



## nitewriter

recent - decent


----------



## LJ Rock

decent - center


----------



## Micara

center - cretin


----------



## nitewriter

cretin - tinder


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

tinder-rented


----------



## Adamantoise

rented - dented


----------



## nitewriter

dented - tender


----------



## Micara

tender - redden


----------



## willowmoon

redden - darned


----------



## Micara

darned - ladder


----------



## nitewriter

ladder - reload


----------



## Adamantoise

reload - folder


----------



## nitewriter

folder - flower


----------



## Adamantoise

flower - blower


----------



## nitewriter

blower - bowels


----------



## Adamantoise

bowels - slowed


----------



## Micara

slowed - loused


----------



## nitewriter

loused - soused


----------



## Micara

soused - tossed


----------



## Adamantoise

tossed - stored


----------



## sugar and spice

stored-stoned


----------



## Micara

stoned - denote


----------



## sugar and spice

denote-vetoed


----------



## Adamantoise

vetoed - demote


----------



## sugar and spice

demote-mooted


----------



## Adamantoise

mooted - boomed


----------



## nitewriter

boomed - booked


----------



## Adamantoise

booked - cooked


----------



## Micara

cooked - cocked


----------



## sugar and spice

cocked-docked


----------



## Micara

docked - rocked


----------



## LJ Rock

rocked - decors


----------



## Micara

decors - course


----------



## Heyyou

Micara said:


> decors - course



course - corset


----------



## willowmoon

course - grouse


----------



## Adamantoise

Grouse - Arouse


----------



## Micara

arouse - soured


----------



## LJ Rock

soured - source


----------



## nitewriter

source - cruets


----------



## Micara

cruets - struck


----------



## LJ Rock

struck - tracks


----------



## nitewriter

tracks - tricks


----------



## LJ Rock

tricks - ticker


----------



## Adamantoise

ticker - bicker


----------



## willowmoon

bicker - ticker


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

ticker - licker


----------



## Heyyou

licker - locker


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

locker - rocker (I wanted to use 'focker' here haha)


----------



## willowmoon

rocker - corked


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

corked - forked


----------



## littlefairywren

forked - formed


----------



## LJ Rock

formed - forced


----------



## littlefairywren

forced - codger


----------



## Heyyou

codger - recode


----------



## LJ Rock

recode - redone


----------



## Adamantoise

redone - wonder


----------



## nitewriter

wonder - rewind


----------



## littlefairywren

rewind - remind


----------



## Micara

remind - dimmer


----------



## littlefairywren

dimmer - dermis


----------



## LJ Rock

dermis - remiss


----------



## nitewriter

remiss - mister


----------



## littlefairywren

mister - stream


----------



## Micara

stream - faster


----------



## littlefairywren

faster - strife


----------



## LJ Rock

strife - stripe


----------



## nitewriter

stripe - triple


----------



## Adamantoise

triple - pliers


----------



## littlefairywren

pliers - filers


----------



## Adamantoise

filers - smiler


----------



## littlefairywren

smiler - miller


----------



## Adamantoise

miller - killer


----------



## littlefairywren

killer - kilter


----------



## Adamantoise

kilter - litres


----------



## littlefairywren

litres - trails


----------



## Micara

trails - sailor


----------



## Adamantoise

sailor - royals


----------



## Heyyou

royals - slayer


----------



## littlefairywren

slayer - lasher


----------



## nitewriter

lasher - shaker


----------



## littlefairywren

shaker - hacker


----------



## nitewriter

hacker - creaks


----------



## littlefairywren

creaks - freaks


----------



## nitewriter

freaks - flakes


----------



## littlefairywren

flakes - flares


----------



## nitewriter

flares - flames


----------



## Heyyou

flames - frames


----------



## nitewriter

frames - stream


----------



## littlefairywren

stream - streak


----------



## nitewriter

streak - drakes


----------



## Adamantoise

drakes - trades


----------



## littlefairywren

trades - tirade


----------



## Adamantoise

tirade - raised


----------



## nitewriter

raised - slider


----------



## sugar and spice

slider-devils


----------



## Adamantoise

devils - sliced


----------



## LJ Rock

sliced - splice


----------



## Adamantoise

splice - pieces


----------



## Heyyou

pieces - pisces


----------



## littlefairywren

pisces - biceps


----------



## nitewriter

biceps - cubits


----------



## littlefairywren

cubits - cuties


----------



## Heyyou

cuties - cities


----------



## nitewriter

cities - incite


----------



## littlefairywren

incite - notice


----------



## nitewriter

notice - novice


----------



## littlefairywren

novice - voices


----------



## LJ Rock

voices - voiced


----------



## Micara

voiced - devoid


----------



## LJ Rock

devoid - videos


----------



## Heyyou

videos - devise


----------



## LJ Rock

devise - device


----------



## Adamantoise

device - pieced


----------



## nitewriter

pieced - spiced


----------



## Adamantoise

spiced - picked


----------



## littlefairywren

picked - ticked


----------



## Adamantoise

ticked - tacked


----------



## nitewriter

tacked - detach


----------



## Adamantoise

detach - cached


----------



## Micara

cached - hacked


----------



## Heyyou

hacked - hocked


----------



## nitewriter

hocked - rocked


----------



## willowmoon

rocked - locker


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

locker - looker


----------



## willowmoon

looker - hooker


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

hooker - cooker


----------



## Micara

cooker - rebook


----------



## sugar and spice

rebook-boozer


----------



## LJ Rock

boozer - reboot


----------



## Adamantoise

reboot - robots


----------



## LJ Rock

robots - roosts


----------



## Adamantoise

roosts - storms


----------



## littlefairywren

storms - snorts


----------



## Micara

snorts - strong


----------



## LJ Rock

strong - string


----------



## nitewriter

string - rating


----------



## littlefairywren

rating - mating


----------



## Micara

mating - gambit


----------



## littlefairywren

gambit - bitmap


----------



## Adamantoise

bitmap - armpit


----------



## nitewriter

armpit - trampy


----------



## Adamantoise

trampy - pantry


----------



## littlefairywren

pantry - parent


----------



## Adamantoise

parent - rental


----------



## littlefairywren

rental - dental


----------



## Adamantoise

dental - nailed


----------



## littlefairywren

nailed - bailed


----------



## Adamantoise

bailed - liable


----------



## littlefairywren

liable - viable


----------



## Adamantoise

viable - verbal


----------



## littlefairywren

verbal - herbal


----------



## Adamantoise

herbal - breach


----------



## outonwhyte

breach - cherub


----------



## littlefairywren

cherub - curbed


----------



## Adamantoise

curbed - truced


----------



## littlefairywren

truced - cruder


----------



## Adamantoise

cruder - murder


----------



## littlefairywren

murder - demure


----------



## Adamantoise

demure - reduce


----------



## nitewriter

reduce - creeds


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> reduce - creeds



creeds - seeder

Good day,Charlie. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

seeder - feeder 

Yes, hi Charlie


----------



## nitewriter

seeder - desert

Hello Tom  Hi Kimberly


----------



## Adamantoise

desert - resets


----------



## nitewriter

resets - preset


----------



## littlefairywren

preset - setter


----------



## Adamantoise

setter - sitter


----------



## littlefairywren

sitter - fitter


----------



## Adamantoise

fitter - strife


----------



## littlefairywren

strife - strike


----------



## Adamantoise

strike - tigers


----------



## littlefairywren

tigers - Tigger


----------



## nitewriter

Tigger -bigger


----------



## outonwhyte

bigger - bridge


----------



## littlefairywren

bridge - dirges


----------



## nitewriter

dirges - surged


----------



## littlefairywren

surged - purged


----------



## Adamantoise

purged - burped


----------



## littlefairywren

burped - burned


----------



## Adamantoise

burned - ruined


----------



## littlefairywren

ruined - rained


----------



## Adamantoise

rained - danger


----------



## rg770Ibanez

danger - dagger


----------



## nitewriter

dagger - badger


----------



## littlefairywren

badger - beggar


----------



## LJ Rock

beggar - garage


----------



## rg770Ibanez

garage - reggae


----------



## littlefairywren

reggae - engage


----------



## Adamantoise

engage - enrage


----------



## littlefairywren

enrage - angers


----------



## Adamantoise

angers - angles


----------



## littlefairywren

angles - dangle


----------



## Adamantoise

dangle - glands


----------



## nitewriter

glands - gonads


----------



## Timberwolf

gonads - Saigon


----------



## Adamantoise

saigon - wagons


----------



## nitewriter

wagons - groans


----------



## Adamantoise

groans - angers


----------



## nitewriter

angers - sander


----------



## Adamantoise

sander - sender


----------



## nitewriter

sender - tender

Hello Tom


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> sender - tender
> 
> Hello Tom



tender - dented

Good day,Charlie. :bow:


----------



## nitewriter

dented - rented


----------



## Adamantoise

rented - deters


----------



## nitewriter

deters -entres


----------



## Adamantoise

entres - sentry


----------



## LJ Rock

sentry - enters


----------



## Micara

enters - nested


----------



## Adamantoise

nested - stoned


----------



## nitewriter

stoned - denote


----------



## Adamantoise

denote - donate


----------



## outonwhyte

donate - attend


----------



## nitewriter

attend - patent


----------



## Adamantoise

patent - patted


----------



## big_lad27

patted - tasted


----------



## Adamantoise

tasted - detest


----------



## nitewriter

detest - street


----------



## outonwhyte

street - stereo


----------



## nitewriter

stereo - preset


----------



## willowmoon

preset - retest


----------



## nitewriter

retest - treats


----------



## Adamantoise

Treats - Target


----------



## nitewriter

target - gather


----------



## Adamantoise

gather - grater


----------



## outonwhyte

grater - regret


----------



## big_lad27

regret - greets


----------



## Micara

greets - threes


----------



## outonwhyte

threes - street


----------



## LJ Rock

street - steers


----------



## Micara

steers - stress


----------



## LJ Rock

stress - stares


----------



## Micara

stares - treats


----------



## Adamantoise

treats - treaty





'sup,y'all.


----------



## nitewriter

Adamantoise said:


> treats - treaty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'sup,y'all.



treaty - pretty :wubu:


----------



## Adamantoise

pretty - putery


----------



## nitewriter

putery - putter


----------



## Micara

putter - repute


----------



## nitewriter

repute - peruke


----------



## big_lad27

peruke - peruse


----------



## Micara

peruse - uppers


----------



## nitewriter

uppers - pauper


----------



## littlefairywren

pauper - dapper


----------



## outonwhyte

dapper - pander


----------



## littlefairywren

pander - sander


----------



## nitewriter

sander - remand


----------



## Adamantoise

remand - dreams


----------



## littlefairywren

dreams - creams


----------



## Adamantoise

creams - camera


----------



## littlefairywren

camera - arcade


----------



## LJ Rock

arcade - cradle


----------



## Micara

cradle - dealer


----------



## littlefairywren

dealer - leaden


----------



## nitewriter

leaden - needle


----------



## littlefairywren

needle - lender


----------



## nitewriter

lender - fender


----------



## LJ Rock

fender - render


----------



## Micara

render - redden


----------



## nitewriter

redden - neared


----------



## littlefairywren

neared - weaned


----------



## nitewriter

weaned - demean


----------



## littlefairywren

demean - meaner


----------



## nitewriter

meaner - manner


----------



## Adamantoise

manner - remain


----------



## littlefairywren

remain - rename


----------



## Adamantoise

rename - arenas


----------



## littlefairywren

arenas - snared


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> arenas - snared



snared - dreads

Hi.


----------



## littlefairywren

dreads - breads 

Hello there, Tom


----------



## nitewriter

breads - breeds :batting:


----------



## littlefairywren

breeds - debris


----------



## outonwhyte

debris - breads


----------



## littlefairywren

breads - grades


----------



## nitewriter

grades - grazes


----------



## Adamantoise

grazes - crazes


----------



## littlefairywren

crazes - crates


----------



## Adamantoise

crates - scrape


----------



## littlefairywren

scrape - crepes


----------



## Adamantoise

crepes - secret


----------



## Micara

secret - crease


----------



## Adamantoise

Micara said:


> secret - crease



crease - sacred

How are you,Micara? :happy:


----------



## MatthewB

sacred - Casper


----------



## Adamantoise

Casper - Caster


----------



## MatthewB

caster - castor


----------



## Adamantoise

castor - tracks


----------



## MatthewB

tracks - trucks


----------



## Adamantoise

trucks - truces


----------



## outonwhyte

truces - crusts


----------



## Adamantoise

crusts - struck


----------



## nitewriter

struck - tracks


----------



## MatthewB

tracks - struck


----------



## nitewriter

struck - crusty


----------



## MatthewB

crusty - starry


----------



## nitewriter

starry - martyr


----------



## littlefairywren

martyr - mortar


----------



## Adamantoise

mortar - tremor


----------



## outonwhyte

tremor - remote


----------



## littlefairywren

remote - remove


----------



## spiritangel

remove - movers


----------



## LJ Rock

movers - morose


----------



## littlefairywren

morose - brooms


----------



## outonwhyte

brooms - boomer


----------



## littlefairywren

boomer - mooner


----------



## Adamantoise

mooner - moaner


----------



## Micara

moaner - rename


----------



## Adamantoise

Micara said:


> moaner - rename



rename - manner


----------



## littlefairywren

manner - tanner


----------



## Adamantoise

tanner - natter


----------



## littlefairywren

natter - antler


----------



## Adamantoise

antler - ranted


----------



## littlefairywren

ranted - banter


----------



## nitewriter

banter - recant


----------



## littlefairywren

recant - decant


----------



## Micara

decant - candle


----------



## Heyyou

candle - dangle


----------



## LJ Rock

dangle - danger


----------



## littlefairywren

danger - grange


----------



## outonwhyte

grange - ragged


----------



## littlefairywren

ragged - gagged


----------



## nitewriter

gagged - gaggle


----------



## big_lad27

gaggle - giggle


----------



## littlefairywren

giggle - jiggle


----------



## Micara

jiggle - juggle


----------



## nitewriter

juggle - jungle


----------



## littlefairywren

jungle - bungle


----------



## outonwhyte

bungle - lunged


----------



## littlefairywren

lunged - plunge


----------



## nitewriter

plunge - plenum


----------



## Micara

plenum - lumped


----------



## littlefairywren

lumped - plumes


----------



## Adamantoise

plumes - plumps


----------



## littlefairywren

plumps - slumps


----------



## Micara

slumps - mussel


----------



## nitewriter

mussel - muscle


----------



## Adamantoise

muscle - muesli


----------



## outonwhyte

muesli - slimer


----------



## nitewriter

slimer - smiled


----------



## Micara

smiled - mailed


----------



## Adamantoise

mailed - sailed


----------



## nitewriter

sailed - derail


----------



## Adamantoise

derail - aerial


----------



## nitewriter

aerial - lariat


----------



## Adamantoise

lariat - trails


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

trails - traits


----------



## Micara

traits - sitter


----------



## outonwhyte

sitter - strive


----------



## Adamantoise

strive - troves


----------



## Micara

troves - vortex


----------



## nitewriter

vortex - covert


----------



## Adamantoise

covert - voters


----------



## nitewriter

voters - proves


----------



## outonwhyte

proves - rovers


----------



## Micara

rovers - server


----------



## Adamantoise

server - reaver


----------



## Micara

reaver - revere


----------



## nitewriter

revere - veneer


----------



## outonwhyte

veneer - vender


----------



## Nice-Girl

vender - denver


----------



## Adamantoise

denver - bender


----------



## nitewriter

bender - breeds


----------



## outonwhyte

breeds - brides


----------



## nitewriter

brides - bridle


----------



## Adamantoise

bridle - bridge


----------



## Micara

bridge - girdle


----------



## nitewriter

girdle (ouch!) - dirges


----------



## outonwhyte

dirges - spired


----------



## Micara

spired - desire


----------



## Heyyou

desire - reside
reside - beside


----------



## Adamantoise

Beside - Abides


----------



## rg770Ibanez

abides - raised


----------



## nitewriter

raised - radius


----------



## outonwhyte

radius -unsaid


----------



## nitewriter

unsaid - unpaid


----------



## littlefairywren

unpaid - pained


----------



## Deacone

pained - paired


----------



## littlefairywren

paired - draped


----------



## Adamantoise

draped - graded


----------



## snuggletiger

server-rivers


----------



## Adamantoise

rivers - varies


----------



## littlefairywren

varies - serial


----------



## Adamantoise

serial - redial


----------



## littlefairywren

redial - dealer


----------



## Adamantoise

dealer - reader


----------



## nitewriter

reader - leader


----------



## littlefairywren

leader - header


----------



## outonwhyte

header - harder


----------



## Deacone

harder - sharer


----------



## Adamantoise

sharer - chaser


----------



## littlefairywren

chaser - crease


----------



## Adamantoise

crease - create


----------



## littlefairywren

create - crater


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> create - crater



crater - bracer

@[email protected] Hi!


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> crater - bracer
> 
> @[email protected] Hi!



bracer - tracer 

Hey there, Tom


----------



## Deacone

tracer - traper


----------



## outonwhyte

traper - repeat


----------



## littlefairywren

repeat - repeal


----------



## Micara

repeal - player


----------



## outonwhyte

player - yearly


----------



## Adamantoise

yearly - really


----------



## littlefairywren

really - cellar


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> really - cellar



cellar - collar 

=^_^=


----------



## nitewriter

collar - locale


----------



## littlefairywren

locale - locate


----------



## outonwhyte

locate - cattle


----------



## Adamantoise

Cattle - Tackle


----------



## nitewriter

tackle - anklet


----------



## Adamantoise

anklet - tanker


----------



## rg770Ibanez

tanker - market


----------



## littlefairywren

market - marker


----------



## nitewriter

marker - barker


----------



## Adamantoise

barker - barger


----------



## littlefairywren

barger - banger


----------



## Adamantoise

banger - german


----------



## outonwhyte

german - danger


----------



## nitewriter

danger - harden


----------



## littlefairywren

harden - darken


----------



## Adamantoise

darken - marked


----------



## littlefairywren

marked - parked


----------



## Adamantoise

parked - packed


----------



## littlefairywren

packed - lacked


----------



## Adamantoise

lacked - called


----------



## littlefairywren

called - balled


----------



## spiritangel

balled - bailed


----------



## outonwhyte

bailed - failed


----------



## littlefairywren

failed - nailed


----------



## nitewriter

nailed - dialed


----------



## littlefairywren

dialed - leaded


----------



## Micara

leaded - paddle


----------



## Adamantoise

paddle - puddle


----------



## nitewriter

puddle - pulled


----------



## littlefairywren

pulled - pulley


----------



## Micara

pulley - purely


----------



## outonwhyte

purely - purled


----------



## littlefairywren

purled - gulped


----------



## nitewriter

gulped - lumped


----------



## littlefairywren

lumped - plumes


----------



## nitewriter

plumes - lumens


----------



## littlefairywren

lumens - lemons


----------



## outonwhyte

lemons - felons


----------



## littlefairywren

felons - loners


----------



## LJ Rock

loners - loaner


----------



## rg770Ibanez

loaner - angler


----------



## Micara

angler - gargle


----------



## Adamantoise

gargle - gurgle


----------



## Micara

gurgle - rugged


----------



## Adamantoise

rugged - bugged


----------



## littlefairywren

bugged - hugged


----------



## Adamantoise

hugged - grudge


----------



## outonwhyte

grudge - mugger


----------



## littlefairywren

mugger - morgue


----------



## nitewriter

morgue - rogues


----------



## littlefairywren

rogues - goners


----------



## Adamantoise

goners - groans


----------



## littlefairywren

groans - gonads


----------



## Micara

gonads - dosing


----------



## littlefairywren

dosing - singed


----------



## Adamantoise

singed - resign


----------



## littlefairywren

resign - single


----------



## Adamantoise

single - glides


----------



## nitewriter

glides - glades


----------



## Adamantoise

glades - sagged


----------



## outonwhyte

glades - lagged


----------



## Adamantoise

lagged - gauged


----------



## nitewriter

gauged - gouged


----------



## Adamantoise

gouged - gorged


----------



## nitewriter

gorged - dodger


----------



## littlefairywren

dodger - droned


----------



## nitewriter

droned - redone


----------



## littlefairywren

redone - denote


----------



## nitewriter

denote - tendon


----------



## Adamantoise

tendon - sonnet


----------



## rg770Ibanez

sonnet - honest


----------



## littlefairywren

honest - stoned


----------



## snuggletiger

stoned-sander


----------



## Adamantoise

sander - harden


----------



## nitewriter

harden - dancer


----------



## Adamantoise

dancer - danger


----------



## littlefairywren

danger - dander


----------



## outonwhyte

dander - dreads


----------



## littlefairywren

dreads - shared


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

shared-hearse


----------



## nitewriter

hearse - shears


----------



## littlefairywren

shears - search


----------



## nitewriter

search - preach


----------



## littlefairywren

preach - arched


----------



## nitewriter

arched - detach


----------



## littlefairywren

detach - chafed


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

chafed-deface


----------



## Adamantoise

Deface - Chafed


----------



## littlefairywren

chafed - cashed


----------



## Adamantoise

cashed - shamed


----------



## littlefairywren

shamed - gashed


----------



## Adamantoise

Gashed - Gassed


----------



## outonwhyte

gassed - sagged


----------



## littlefairywren

sagged - gauged


----------



## Adamantoise

gauged - gouged


----------



## nitewriter

gouged - rouged


----------



## Adamantoise

rouged - ground


----------



## littlefairywren

ground - rotund


----------



## Adamantoise

rotund - routed


----------



## littlefairywren

touted - pouted


----------



## Adamantoise

pouted - ported

Hi Kim!


----------



## littlefairywren

ported - sorted 

Hi Tom!


----------



## Adamantoise

sorted - troves


----------



## littlefairywren

troves - vetoes


----------



## Adamantoise

vetoes - strove


----------



## littlefairywren

strove - covert


----------



## Adamantoise

covert - clover


----------



## nitewriter

clover - clever


----------



## Adamantoise

clever - cleave


----------



## nitewriter

cleave - leaves


----------



## Adamantoise

leaves - reveal


----------



## outonwhyte

reveal - leaper


----------



## Adamantoise

leaper - please


----------



## LJ Rock

please - spleen


----------



## littlefairywren

spleen - repels


----------



## Adamantoise

repels - sleeps


----------



## nitewriter

sleeps - pulses


----------



## LJ Rock

pulses - spouse


----------



## Adamantoise

spouse - coupes


----------



## Fattitude1

coupes ~ pounce


----------



## nitewriter

pounce - coupon


----------



## outonwhyte

coupon - uncool


----------



## nitewriter

uncool - colons


----------



## LJ Rock

colons - colony


----------



## Adamantoise

Ignore this.


----------



## nitewriter

Adamantoise said:


> Ignore this.



consider it so

colony - clowny


----------



## LJ Rock

clowny - clowns


----------



## nitewriter

clowns - clones


----------



## LJ Rock

clones - scones


----------



## Micara

scones - census


----------



## LJ Rock

census - causes


----------



## outonwhyte

causes - scales


----------



## LJ Rock

scales - classy


----------



## nitewriter

classy - scalps


----------



## LJ Rock

scalps - places


----------



## nitewriter

places - plates


----------



## LJ Rock

plates - slates


----------



## Adamantoise

slates - staves


----------



## LJ Rock

staves - starve


----------



## littlefairywren

starve - varies


----------



## Adamantoise

varies - rabies


----------



## nitewriter

rabies  - braves


----------



## LJ Rock

braves - braved


----------



## Adamantoise

braved - barred


----------



## littlefairywren

barred - brayed


----------



## Adamantoise

brayed - yarned


----------



## littlefairywren

yarned - yawned


----------



## Adamantoise

yawned - swayed


----------



## littlefairywren

swayed - stayed


----------



## Adamantoise

stayed - tasted


----------



## LJ Rock

tasted - lasted


----------



## nitewriter

lasted - basted


----------



## littlefairywren

basted - batted


----------



## nitewriter

batted - battle


----------



## littlefairywren

battle - cattle


----------



## Adamantoise

cattle - latter


----------



## nitewriter

latter - lather


----------



## Adamantoise

lather - lathes


----------



## nitewriter

lathes - bathes :blush:


----------



## Adamantoise

bathes - bashes


----------



## littlefairywren

bashes - shaves


----------



## outonwhyte

shaves - shaved


----------



## littlefairywren

shaved - halved


----------



## LJ Rock

halved - slaved


----------



## littlefairywren

slaved - values


----------



## LJ Rock

values - valves


----------



## nitewriter

valves - vessal


----------



## littlefairywren

vessal - lapses


----------



## Adamantoise

lapses - pauses


----------



## littlefairywren

pauses - causes


----------



## nitewriter

causes - abuses


----------



## littlefairywren

abuses - daubes :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

daubes - drubes


----------



## Adamantoise

drubes - bruise


----------



## LJ Rock

bruise - cruise


----------



## littlefairywren

cruise - rescue


----------



## Adamantoise

rescue - excuse


----------



## littlefairywren

excuse - seduce


----------



## Adamantoise

seduce - reduce


----------



## nitewriter

reduce  - screed


----------



## littlefairywren

screed - screen


----------



## nitewriter

screen - greens


----------



## littlefairywren

greens - sneers


----------



## nitewriter

sneers - snares


----------



## Adamantoise

snares - scares


----------



## littlefairywren

scares - scrape


----------



## Adamantoise

scrape - placer


----------



## littlefairywren

placer - clears


----------



## nitewriter

clears - scares


----------



## Adamantoise

scares - gasser


----------



## littlefairywren

gasser - grapes


----------



## nitewriter

grapes - grease


----------



## Adamantoise

grapes - papers


----------



## littlefairywren

papers - tapers


----------



## Adamantoise

tapers - raters


----------



## littlefairywren

raters - ratter


----------



## outonwhyte

ratter - batter


----------



## Adamantoise

batter - bather


----------



## littlefairywren

bather - lather


----------



## Adamantoise

lather - cartel


----------



## littlefairywren

cartel - tracer


----------



## Adamantoise

tracer - grater


----------



## nitewriter

grater - regret


----------



## littlefairywren

regret - egrets


----------



## nitewriter

egrets - street


----------



## littlefairywren

street - treats


----------



## outonwhyte

treats - rattle


----------



## littlefairywren

rattle - letter


----------



## Adamantoise

letter - better


----------



## nitewriter

better - batter


----------



## littlefairywren

batter - taster


----------



## nitewriter

taster - caster


----------



## Adamantoise

caster - sacred


----------



## littlefairywren

sacred - screed


----------



## Adamantoise

screed - decree


----------



## littlefairywren

decree - degree


----------



## Adamantoise

degree - geared

Hello,Kim-how are you doing? :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

geared - neared

Pretty good ta. How are you, Tom?


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> geared - neared
> 
> Pretty good ta. How are you, Tom?



neared - leaned

I'm feeling pretty good,thank you. :bow:


----------



## outonwhyte

leaned - earned


----------



## nitewriter

earned - feared


----------



## Adamantoise

feared - deface


----------



## nitewriter

deface - fenced


----------



## littlefairywren

fenced - fecund


----------



## nitewriter

fecund - induce


----------



## littlefairywren

induce - ruined


----------



## Adamantoise

induce - undine


----------



## nitewriter

undine - dinner :eat2:


----------



## Adamantoise

dinner - tinned


----------



## paintsplotch

tinned.....tanned


----------



## Adamantoise

tanned - dental


----------



## paintsplotch

dental= mental


----------



## Adamantoise

mental - enamel


----------



## nitewriter

enamel - enemas


----------



## Weirdo890

enemas - menace


----------



## outonwhyte

menace - rename


----------



## LJ Rock

rename - remain


----------



## Adamantoise

remain - mailer


----------



## Weirdo890

mailer - mauler


----------



## Adamantoise

mauler - amulet


----------



## nitewriter

amulet - mallet


----------



## Angel

mallet - ballet


----------



## LJ Rock

ballet - tablet


----------



## paintsplotch

tablet- stable


----------



## LJ Rock

stable - staple


----------



## Adamantoise

staple - places


----------



## LJ Rock

places - spaced


----------



## Adamantoise

spaced - ceased


----------



## Weirdo890

ceased - crease


----------



## Angel

crease - escape


----------



## LJ Rock

escape - spaces


----------



## Adamantoise

spaces - spades


----------



## nitewriter

spades - speeds


----------



## big_lad27

speeds - sleeps


----------



## LJ Rock

sleeps - spleen


----------



## Weirdo890

spleen - naples


----------



## Angel

naples - planet


----------



## LJ Rock

planet - alpine


----------



## outonwhyte

alpine - saline


----------



## LJ Rock

saline - senile


----------



## Weirdo890

senile - nestle


----------



## Adamantoise

nestle - senate


----------



## Weirdo890

senate - tenses


----------



## Adamantoise

tenses - lenses


----------



## nitewriter

lenses - ensues


----------



## Adamantoise

ensues - sensed


----------



## Angel

sensed - lessen


----------



## nitewriter

lessen - unless


----------



## outonwhyte

unless - lesson


----------



## Weirdo890

lesson - lessen


----------



## LJ Rock

lessen - lesser


----------



## nitewriter

lesser - steers


----------



## Fattitude1

steers~ rested


----------



## Heyyou

rested -----> detest


----------



## nitewriter

detest - deters


----------



## Adamantoise

deters - daters


----------



## littlefairywren

daters - waters


----------



## Adamantoise

waters - trawls


----------



## littlefairywren

trawls - brawls


----------



## Adamantoise

brawls - blares


----------



## nitewriter

blares - rebels


----------



## Adamantoise

rebels - revels


----------



## nitewriter

revels - reveal


----------



## Adamantoise

reveal = repeal


----------



## Angel

repeal - repeat


----------



## nitewriter

repeat - patter


----------



## LJ Rock

patter - tatter


----------



## littlefairywren

tatter - fatter


----------



## nitewriter

fatter - taster


----------



## littlefairywren

taster - streak


----------



## LJ Rock

streak - tracks


----------



## nitewriter

tracks - tricks


----------



## littlefairywren

tricks - pricks (the sharp kind lol)


----------



## Angel

pricks - bricks


----------



## outonwhyte

bricks - scribe


----------



## Weirdo890

scribe - bribes


----------



## LJ Rock

bribes - Bibles


----------



## littlefairywren

Bibles - nibble


----------



## nitewriter

nibble - nubble


----------



## Angel

nubble - bubble


----------



## Weirdo890

bubble - rubble


----------



## nitewriter

rubble - rabble


----------



## littlefairywren

rabble - blares


----------



## nitewriter

blares - breast :smitten:


----------



## Weirdo890

breast - treats


----------



## nitewriter

treats :eat2: - street


----------



## littlefairywren

street - greets


----------



## Angel

greets - greens


----------



## Adamantoise

greens - serene


----------



## Angel

serene - screen


----------



## littlefairywren

screen - careen


----------



## The Orange Mage

careen - encore


----------



## Angel

encore - corner


----------



## Adamantoise

corner - droner


----------



## nitewriter

droner - modern


----------



## Angel

modern - moaned


----------



## littlefairywren

moaned - roamed


----------



## nitewriter

roamed - remand


----------



## firefly

remand - dreamy


----------



## mel

dreamy- creamy


----------



## Angel

creamy - scream


----------



## LJ Rock

scream - scared


----------



## mel

scared- waders


----------



## Weirdo890

waders - wafers


----------



## Adamantoise

wafers - wavers


----------



## littlefairywren

wavers - answer


----------



## Weirdo890

answer - washer


----------



## Angel

washer - shower


----------



## littlefairywren

shower - slower


----------



## nitewriter

slower - powers


----------



## Angel

powers - powder


----------



## Adamantoise

powder - wonder


----------



## Weirdo890

wonder - wander


----------



## Adamantoise

wander - warmed


----------



## Weirdo890

warmed - marred


----------



## Adamantoise

marred - murder


----------



## littlefairywren

murder - purred


----------



## Angel

purred - burped


----------



## littlefairywren

burped - dumber


----------



## nitewriter

dumber - burden


----------



## Angel

burden - endure


----------



## The Orange Mage

endure - resend


----------



## Angel

resend - desire


----------



## LJ Rock

desire - deride


----------



## nitewriter

deride - decide


----------



## Adamantoise

decide - device


----------



## nitewriter

device - devide


----------



## littlefairywren

devide - veiled


----------



## nitewriter

veiled - devils


----------



## Angel

devils - silver


----------



## The Orange Mage

silver - revile


----------



## Angel

revile - reveal


----------



## nitewriter

reveal - revels


----------



## Adamantoise

revels - lovers


----------



## nitewriter

lovers - loners


----------



## littlefairywren

loners - doners


----------



## Angel

doners - second


----------



## nitewriter

second - scones


----------



## Adamantoise

scones - noises


----------



## LJ Rock

noises - snores


----------



## littlefairywren

snores - herons


----------



## Angel

herons - honest


----------



## LJ Rock

honest - hornet


----------



## nitewriter

hornet - torent


----------



## Weirdo890

torent - rotate


----------



## nitewriter

rotate - rattle


----------



## Angel

rattle - letter


----------



## CleverBomb

Letter - Setter

-Rusty


----------



## LJ Rock

setter - rested


----------



## nitewriter

rested - detest


----------



## LJ Rock

detest - stated


----------



## Angel

stated - statue


----------



## Adamantoise

statue - utters


----------



## nitewriter

utters - putter


----------



## Adamantoise

putter - cutter


----------



## nitewriter

cutter - cruets


----------



## swamptoad

cruets - cruise


----------



## nitewriter

cruise - secure


----------



## Adamantoise

secure - crease


----------



## littlefairywren

crease - reacts


----------



## Angel

reacts - stream


----------



## LJ Rock

stream - dreams


----------



## The Orange Mage

dreams - dreads


----------



## Joanagrace

Dreads - beards


----------



## LJ Rock

beards - boards


----------



## Adamantoise

boards - braids


----------



## LJ Rock

braids - drains


----------



## Adamantoise

drains - rained


----------



## LJ Rock

rained - endear


----------



## Adamantoise

endear - pander


----------



## nitewriter

pander - expand


----------



## Adamantoise

expand - expend


----------



## littlefairywren

expend - deepen


----------



## Adamantoise

deepen - penned


----------



## Angel

penned - opened


----------



## LJ Rock

opened - opined


----------



## nitewriter

opined - coined


----------



## Adamantoise

coined - winced


----------



## littlefairywren

winced - minced


----------



## Angel

minced - cinema


----------



## Adamantoise

cinema - malice


----------



## spiritangel

malice - claims


----------



## LJ Rock

claims - malice


----------



## Angel

malice - maltic 


(as in maltic acid)


----------



## LJ Rock

maltic - talcum


----------



## Adamantoise

talcum - ultima


----------



## Angel

ultima - litmus


----------



## LJ Rock

litmus - limits


----------



## Angel

limits - simile


----------



## nitewriter

simile - smiles


----------



## Adamantoise

smiles - smiled (Best I could do for now-my brain isn't working...) :huh:


----------



## Angel

smiled - damsel


----------



## littlefairywren

damsel - shamed


----------



## nitewriter

shamed - shared


----------



## Adamantoise

shared - dreams


----------



## nitewriter

dreams - padres


----------



## Adamantoise

padres - parade


----------



## nitewriter

parade - prayed


----------



## Adamantoise

prayed - spared


----------



## nitewriter

spared - paired


----------



## Adamantoise

paired - reaped


----------



## nitewriter

reaped - spread


----------



## Adamantoise

spread - dapper


----------



## nitewriter

dapper - diaper......Oh you must have been a beautiful baby Hello Tom


----------



## littlefairywren

diaper - aspire .....hello chaps


----------



## nitewriter

aspire - repair ......Good Morning Kimberley


----------



## littlefairywren

repair - reaper


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> dapper - diaper......Oh you must have been a beautiful baby Hello Tom



Good day,Charlie. 



littlefairywren said:


> repair - reaper



reaper - reaver

Hi Kimberly.


----------



## littlefairywren

reaver - beaver


----------



## nitewriter

beaver - adverb


----------



## Adamantoise

adverb - verbal


----------



## littlefairywren

verbal - vernal


----------



## The Orange Mage

vernal - learns


----------



## littlefairywren

learns - snarls


----------



## Adamantoise

snarls - snails


----------



## Angel

snails - assail


----------



## littlefairywren

assail - aisles


----------



## LJ Rock

aisles - slices


----------



## Adamantoise

slices - slides


----------



## nitewriter

slides - sidles


----------



## littlefairywren

sidles - fields


----------



## Adamantoise

fields - fledge


----------



## littlefairywren

fledge - ledges


----------



## Adamantoise

ledges - sludge


----------



## Angel

sludge - judges


----------



## LJ Rock

judges - gushed


----------



## nitewriter

gushed - rushed


----------



## Adamantoise

rushed - pushed


----------



## littlefairywren

pushed - prudes


----------



## Angel

prudes - Padres


----------



## littlefairywren

Padres - shared


----------



## LJ Rock

shared - drapes


----------



## Adamantoise

drapes - shaper


----------



## littlefairywren

shaper - harped


----------



## Adamantoise

harped - phaser


----------



## LJ Rock

phaser - shaped


----------



## Angel

shaped - shaved


----------



## LJ Rock

shaved - evades


----------



## chucktowntiger

dreads - stared


----------



## littlefairywren

stared - grades


----------



## LJ Rock

grades - argues


----------



## Micara

argues - sugary


----------



## nitewriter

sugary - grassy


----------



## littlefairywren

grassy - brassy


----------



## LJ Rock

brassy - brashy


----------



## Adamantoise

brashy - trashy


----------



## littlefairywren

trashy - hearts :wubu:


----------



## nitewriter

hearts - sheath


----------



## Adamantoise

Sheath - Deaths


----------



## nitewriter

deaths - dearth


----------



## Adamantoise

dearth - treads


----------



## nitewriter

treads - breads


----------



## littlefairywren

breads - breeds


----------



## Adamantoise

breeds - creeds


----------



## littlefairywren

creeds - screes


----------



## Adamantoise

screes - caress


----------



## nitewriter

caress - recess


----------



## danbsc29630

recess - secret


----------



## nitewriter

secret - create


----------



## littlefairywren

create - crater


----------



## BBW_Curious1

create-crated


----------



## BBW_Curious1

haha fairy  sorry!


----------



## littlefairywren

crated - grated

LOL...no worries at all


----------



## BBW_Curious1

grated-x-rated  cheating I know...


----------



## nitewriter

x-rated - ranted


----------



## LJ Rock

ranted - panted


----------



## Adamantoise

panted - ramped


----------



## littlefairywren

ramped - mapped


----------



## Adamantoise

mapped - palmed


----------



## Angel

palmed - placed


----------



## littlefairywren

placed - called


----------



## Adamantoise

called - scaled


----------



## danbsc29630

scaled - sladed


----------



## Micara

sladed - paddle


----------



## littlefairywren

paddle - waddle


----------



## Micara

waddle - leaded


----------



## littlefairywren

leaded - dealer


----------



## Adamantoise

dealer - glared


----------



## nitewriter

glared - geared


----------



## Adamantoise

geared - garden


----------



## littlefairywren

garden - warden


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

warden-endear


----------



## Adamantoise

endear - endure


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

endure-neuter

(not you, of course, Tom...lol.)


----------



## Adamantoise

bobbleheaddoll said:


> endure-neuter
> 
> (not you, of course, Tom...lol.)



neuter - enters

(Thank goodness...)


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

enters-screen


----------



## Adamantoise

screen - centre


----------



## littlefairywren

centre - entree


----------



## nitewriter

entree - renter


----------



## littlefairywren

renter - tender


----------



## Angel

tender - gender


----------



## nitewriter

gender - bender


----------



## Adamantoise

bender - binder


----------



## nitewriter

binder - cinder


----------



## LJ Rock

cinder - kinder


----------



## littlefairywren

kinder - drinks


----------



## Adamantoise

drinks - grinds


----------



## nitewriter

grinds - string


----------



## Adamantoise

string - stingy


----------



## nitewriter

stingy - tingly


----------



## Adamantoise

tingly - flying


----------



## nitewriter

flying - frying


----------



## Adamantoise

frying - finger


----------



## nitewriter

finger - linger


----------



## Adamantoise

linger - longer


----------



## nitewriter

longer - belong


----------



## Sweetie

nitewriter said:


> longer - belong



belong - nobles


----------



## TheNowhereMan

nobles - somber


----------



## Sweetie

TheNowhereMan said:


> nobles - somber



somber - embers


----------



## nitewriter

embers - member


----------



## Sweetie

nitewriter said:


> embers - member



member - bummer


----------



## nitewriter

bummer - bumper


----------



## Sweetie

nitewriter said:


> bummer - bumper



bumper - umpire


----------



## nitewriter

umpire - empire


----------



## Sweetie

nitewriter said:


> umpire - empire



empire - primer


----------



## Angel

primer - ripper


----------



## Sweetie

Angel said:


> primer - ripper



ripper - zipper


----------



## nitewriter

zipper - zapper


----------



## Sweetie

nitewriter said:


> zipper - zapper



zapper - papers


----------



## nitewriter

papers - capers


----------



## Sweetie

nitewriter said:


> papers - capers



capers - scared


----------



## Adamantoise

scared - scaled


----------



## Sweetie

Adamantoise said:


> scared - scaled



scaled - called


----------



## Adamantoise

called - galled


----------



## Sweetie

Adamantoise said:


> called - galled



galled - lagged


----------



## Adamantoise

lagged - jagged


----------



## Sweetie

Adamantoise said:


> lagged - jagged



jagged - gagged


----------



## Adamantoise

gagged - dagger


----------



## Sweetie

dagger - badger


----------



## nitewriter

badger - garden


----------



## Sweetie

garden - dragon


----------



## nitewriter

dragon - gonads


----------



## Adamantoise

gonads - organs


----------



## Sweetie

Adamantoise said:


> gonads - organs



organs - orgasm


----------



## LJ Rock

orgasm - groans


----------



## Sweetie

LJ Rock said:


> orgasm - groans





groans - dragon


----------



## Adamantoise

dragon - jargon


----------



## nitewriter

jargon - groans


----------



## Sweetie

groans - jargon


----------



## nitewriter

jargon - dragon


----------



## Adamantoise

dragon - garden


----------



## Sweetie

garden - harden


----------



## Adamantoise

harden - shared


----------



## Sweetie

shared - shaped


----------



## Adamantoise

shaped - passed


----------



## Sweetie

passed - passel


----------



## nitewriter

passel - please


----------



## Adamantoise

please - sleaze


----------



## Sweetie

sleaze - elapse


----------



## Adamantoise

elapse - apples


----------



## Sweetie

apples - lapped


----------



## littlefairywren

lapped - played


----------



## Sweetie

played - placed


----------



## littlefairywren

placed - called


----------



## nitewriter

called - decals


----------



## Sweetie

decals - sealed


----------



## Adamantoise

sealed - seabed


----------



## nitewriter

seabed - bleeds


----------



## Sweetie

bleeds - bleeps


----------



## littlefairywren

bleeps - spleen


----------



## LJ Rock

spleen - please


----------



## Adamantoise

please - pastel


----------



## nitewriter

pastel - steals


----------



## littlefairywren

steals - sleets


----------



## nitewriter

sleets - pestle


----------



## LJ Rock

pestle -pleats


----------



## Adamantoise

pleats - pedals


----------



## LJ Rock

pedals - delays


----------



## Adamantoise

delays - slayer


----------



## littlefairywren

slayer - flayer


----------



## Adamantoise

flayer - falter

...Hello!


----------



## littlefairywren

falter - halter

Hiya Tom


----------



## Adamantoise

halter - rather


----------



## Sweetie

rather - heather


----------



## littlefairywren

Woopsie daisies....lol. Almost didn't see it 

rather - threat


----------



## ConnieLynn

threat - treats


----------



## nitewriter

treats - street


----------



## Sweetie

street - taster


----------



## littlefairywren

taster - asters


----------



## nitewriter

asters - reacts


----------



## littlefairywren

reacts - cadets


----------



## Sweetie

Sweetie said:


> rather - heather



Sorry about this guys... :doh:


----------



## Sweetie

cadets - steady


----------



## littlefairywren

steady - steamy


----------



## nitewriter

steamy - yeasty


----------



## Sweetie

yeasty - steady


----------



## Fattitude1

steady~ deaths


----------



## littlefairywren

deaths - shaded


----------



## Sweetie

shaded - dished


----------



## nitewriter

dished - shield


----------



## littlefairywren

shield - fields


----------



## Adamantoise

fields - filers


----------



## Sweetie

filers - flares


----------



## Timberwolf

flares - blares


----------



## littlefairywren

blares - sables


----------



## nitewriter

sables - sabres


----------



## Sweetie

sabres - breast


----------



## Adamantoise

breast - berate


----------



## nitewriter

berate - create


----------



## Sweetie

create - career


----------



## nitewriter

career - careen


----------



## Sweetie

careen - encase


----------



## nitewriter

encase - crease


----------



## Adamantoise

crease - scream


----------



## Sweetie

scream - sacred


----------



## littlefairywren

sacred - decals


----------



## Sweetie

decals - scales


----------



## Adamantoise

scales - chases


----------



## Sweetie

chases = search


----------



## Timberwolf

search - shears


----------



## Adamantoise

shears - gasser


----------



## Sweetie

gasser - shears


----------



## Adamantoise

shears - spears


----------



## Sweetie

spears - speaks


----------



## Adamantoise

speaks - steaks


----------



## Sweetie

steaks - sneaks


----------



## littlefairywren

sneaks - skeins


----------



## Adamantoise

sneaks - slakes


----------



## Sweetie

slakes - stakes


----------



## Timberwolf

stakes - snakes


----------



## Sweetie

snakes - skates


----------



## LJ Rock

skates - tastes


----------



## Timberwolf

tastes - wastes


----------



## nitewriter

wastes - bastes


----------



## Sweetie

bastes - sabers


----------



## Adamantoise

sabers - savers


----------



## littlefairywren

savers - shaver


----------



## Sweetie

shaver - averse


----------



## littlefairywren

averse - verses


----------



## Sweetie

verses - versus


----------



## Adamantoise

versus - fusers


----------



## Sweetie

fusers - fussed


----------



## Timberwolf

fussed - cussed


----------



## nitewriter

cussed - discus


----------



## Sweetie

discus - issued


----------



## Timberwolf

issued - tissue


----------



## Sweetie

tissue - steins


----------



## Adamantoise

steins - spines


----------



## Sweetie

spines - spends


----------



## Adamantoise

spends - spades


----------



## Sweetie

spades - shades


----------



## Adamantoise

shades - shames


----------



## Sweetie

shames - masses


----------



## Adamantoise

masses - passes


----------



## Sweetie

passes - pauses


----------



## nitewriter

pauses - pulses


----------



## Sweetie

pulses - sleeps


----------



## nitewriter

sleeps - spleen


----------



## Sweetie

spleen - kneels


----------



## nitewriter

kneels - sneeks


----------



## Sweetie

sneeks - skeins


----------



## littlefairywren

skeins - snakes


----------



## Sweetie

snakes - shakes


----------



## nitewriter

shakes - skates


----------



## Sweetie

skates - steams


----------



## littlefairywren

steams - master


----------



## Sweetie

master - faster


----------



## littlefairywren

faster - fester


----------



## Sweetie

fester - tester


----------



## littlefairywren

tester - steers


----------



## Sweetie

steers - resist


----------



## littlefairywren

resist - stripe


----------



## Sweetie

stripe - stride


----------



## littlefairywren

stride - riders


----------



## Sweetie

riders - drives


----------



## Angel

drives - rivers


----------



## nitewriter

rivers - rivets


----------



## Sweetie

rivets - starve


----------



## nitewriter

starve - travel


----------



## Adamantoise

travel - gravel


----------



## nitewriter

gravel - glared


----------



## Adamantoise

glared - ragged


----------



## Sweetie

ragged - garden


----------



## nitewriter

garden - warden


----------



## Timberwolf

warden - wonder


----------



## Adamantoise

wonder - owners


----------



## nitewriter

owners - drowns


----------



## littlefairywren

drowns - rounds


----------



## Sweetie

rounds - sounds


----------



## Timberwolf

sounds - mounds


----------



## Sweetie

mounds - mounts


----------



## Timberwolf

mounts - hounts


----------



## Adamantoise

hounts - thorns


----------



## Sweetie

thorns - snorts


----------



## Adamantoise

snorts - strong


----------



## Sweetie

strong - groans


----------



## Adamantoise

groans - angers


----------



## Sweetie

angers - angels


----------



## Adamantoise

angels - bagels


----------



## Sweetie

bagels - beagel


----------



## Adamantoise

beagel - eagles


----------



## nitewriter

eagles - bagels


----------



## Adamantoise

bagels - gabble


----------



## Sweetie

gabble - babble


----------



## nitewriter

babble - rabble


----------



## Sweetie

rabble - rubble


----------



## Adamantoise

rubble - rubbed


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

rubbed-ribbed (for her...oh, sorry...wrong thread...lol)


----------



## nitewriter

ribbed -bribes


----------



## Adamantoise

bribes - tribes


----------



## nitewriter

tribes - strike


----------



## Sweetie

strike - priest


----------



## nitewriter

priest - stride


----------



## Sweetie

stride - desire


----------



## nitewriter

desire - prides


----------



## Sweetie

prides - spires


----------



## Adamantoise

spires - preist


----------



## Sweetie

priest - spirit


----------



## Adamantoise

spirit - tapirs


----------



## Sweetie

tapirs - prints


----------



## Adamantoise

prints - sprite


----------



## Sweetie

sprite - writes


----------



## Adamantoise

writes - whites


----------



## Sweetie

whites - whines


----------



## Adamantoise

whines - sewing


----------



## Fattitude1

sewing~ swings


----------



## Sweetie

swings - stings


----------



## nitewriter

stings - stingy


----------



## Sweetie

stingy - string


----------



## Adamantoise

string - tinges


----------



## nitewriter

tinges - binges :eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## Sweetie

nitewriter said:


> tinges - binges :eat2::eat2::eat2:



lol 

binges - signed


----------



## Adamantoise

signed - feigns


----------



## nitewriter

feigns - design


----------



## Adamantoise

design - sighed


----------



## nitewriter

sighed - geisha :batting:


----------



## Adamantoise

geisha - ashing


----------



## pegz

ashing ~ hinges


----------



## Sweetie

ashing - asking


----------



## nitewriter

asking - skiing


----------



## Adamantoise

skiing - kiting


----------



## nitewriter

kiting - ignite


----------



## Fattitude1

Ignite~ tinged


----------



## nitewriter

tinged - detain


----------



## Adamantoise

detain - tailed


----------



## littlefairywren

tailed - lasted


----------



## nitewriter

lasted - detail


----------



## littlefairywren

detail - sailed


----------



## Adamantoise

sailed - sliced


----------



## Sweetie

sliced - slimed


----------



## Adamantoise

slimed - milder


----------



## Sweetie

milder - mildew


----------



## Adamantoise

mildew - wields


----------



## Fattitude1

wields~ wilder


----------



## Adamantoise

wilder - idlers


----------



## Fattitude1

idlers~ milder


----------



## nitewriter

milder - redial


----------



## Adamantoise

redial - radial


----------



## nitewriter

radial - lariat


----------



## willowmoon

lariat - trails


----------



## Adamantoise

trails - strait


----------



## Sweetie

strait - traits


----------



## Adamantoise

traits - triads


----------



## Sweetie

triads - diary


----------



## Fattitude1

triads~ strand

(diary has 5 letters?)


----------



## nitewriter

strand - brands


----------



## Sweetie

Fattitude1 said:


> triads~ strand
> 
> (diary has 5 letters?)



Oops...Sorry.


----------



## Sweetie

brands - braids


----------



## willowmoon

braids - tardis (for all the Dr. Who fans)


----------



## Sweetie

tardis - strait


----------



## Adamantoise

strait - satire


----------



## Sweetie

satire - stairs


----------



## Adamantoise

stairs - gratis


----------



## Sweetie

gratis - tragic


----------



## Adamantoise

tragic - cigars


----------



## Sweetie

cigars - garish


----------



## Adamantoise

garish - radish


----------



## Sweetie

radish - shards


----------



## Adamantoise

shards - shares


----------



## Sweetie

shares - sharks


----------



## Adamantoise

sharks - snarks


----------



## Sweetie

snarks - sparks


----------



## willowmoon

sparks -scraps


----------



## littlefairywren

scraps - sharps


----------



## LJ Rock

sharps - sparse


----------



## willowmoon

sparse - parsec


----------



## louisaml

parsec-parsel


----------



## willowmoon

parsel - sparse


----------



## Adamantoise

sparse - spared


----------



## littlefairywren

spared - sacred


----------



## Fattitude1

sacred~ sacked


----------



## nitewriter

sacked - backed


----------



## Sweetie

backed - hacked


----------



## willowmoon

hacked - packed


----------



## Adamantoise

packed - spaced


----------



## Sweetie

spaced - spared


----------



## Adamantoise

spared - paired


----------



## Sweetie

paired - draped


----------



## Adamantoise

draped - prayed


----------



## Sweetie

prayed - parted


----------



## Adamantoise

parted - traded


----------



## Sweetie

traded - depart


----------



## Adamantoise

depart - harped


----------



## littlefairywren

harped - shaped


----------



## Adamantoise

shaped = chased


----------



## nitewriter

chased - shaped


----------



## littlefairywren

shaped - passed


----------



## nitewriter

passed - spared


----------



## Adamantoise

spared - scared


----------



## Sweetie

scared - scares


----------



## littlefairywren

scares - caress


----------



## Sweetie

caress - sacred


----------



## kaylaisamachine

sacred - pacers


----------



## mulrooney13

pacers - crepes


----------



## littlefairywren

crepes - recipe


----------



## nitewriter

recipe - prices


----------



## Adamantoise

prices - crimes


----------



## Sweetie

crimes - misers


----------



## Adamantoise

misers - simmer


----------



## Sweetie

simmer - summer


----------



## nitewriter

summer - resume


----------



## Adamantoise

resume - peruse


----------



## nitewriter

peruse - preset


----------



## Adamantoise

preset - street


----------



## nitewriter

street - tweets


----------



## Adamantoise

tweets - tested


----------



## littlefairywren

tested - bested


----------



## Adamantoise

bested - detest


----------



## Sweetie

detest - settle


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

settle - titles


----------



## Adamantoise

titles - little


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

little - lintel


----------



## nitewriter

lintel - billet


----------



## Adamantoise

billet - bullet

>,<


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

bullet - billet


----------



## Adamantoise

billet - billed


----------



## Fattitude1

billed~ tilled


----------



## Adamantoise

tilled - tailed


----------



## Sweetie

tailed - derail


----------



## nitewriter

derail - riddle


----------



## Sweetie

riddle - fiddle


----------



## Adamantoise

fiddle - middle


----------



## Sweetie

middle - muddle


----------



## Adamantoise

muddle - dumbed


----------



## Sweetie

dumbed - dubbed


----------



## Adamantoise

dubbed - subbed


----------



## Fattitude1

subbed~ bussed


----------



## littlefairywren

bussed - mussed


----------



## Sweetie

mussed - mussel


----------



## littlefairywren

mussel - muscle


----------



## Adamantoise

muscle - camels


----------



## nitewriter

camels - cleans


----------



## Adamantoise

cleans - planes


----------



## littlefairywren

planes - plates


----------



## nitewriter

plates - lattes


----------



## littlefairywren

lattes - treats


----------



## nitewriter

treats - breast :wubu:


----------



## Adamantoise

breast - rabies


----------



## nitewriter

rabies - bribes


----------



## gogogal

bribes - babies


----------



## nitewriter

babies - braise


----------



## littlefairywren

braise - praise


----------



## Sweetie

praise - raised


----------



## Adamantoise

raised - paired


----------



## littlefairywren

paired - spared


----------



## nitewriter

spared - rapids


----------



## mariac1966

rapids - braids


----------



## Adamantoise

braids - brides


----------



## mariac1966

brides - riders


----------



## big_lad27

Riders - Driver


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Driver ~ Divers


----------



## mariac1966

divers - silver


----------



## Adamantoise

silver - varies


----------



## mariac1966

varies - strive


----------



## nitewriter

strive - trivet


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

trivet ~ rivets


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre

rivets - civets


----------



## Adamantoise

civets - incest


----------



## littlefairywren

incest - silent


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

silent ~ silken


----------



## nitewriter

silken - skills


----------



## littlefairywren

skills - spills


----------



## mariac1966

spills - spells


----------



## littlefairywren

spells - pulses


----------



## Adamantoise

pulses - pauses


----------



## littlefairywren

pauses - spouse


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

spouse ~ spouts


----------



## Adamantoise

Spouts - Sprout


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Sprout ~ Routes


----------



## nitewriter

routes - detour


----------



## littlefairywren

detour - ousted


----------



## nitewriter

ousted - housed


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

housed ~ souped


----------



## nitewriter

souped - soused:huh:


----------



## Adamantoise

soused - doused


----------



## nitewriter

doused - roused


----------



## Adamantoise

Roused - Rounds


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

rounds ~ mounds


----------



## Adamantoise

mounds - moulds


----------



## nitewriter

moulds - mounds


----------



## littlefairywren

mounds - demons


----------



## Adamantoise

demons - sermon


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

sermon ~ morose


----------



## nitewriter

morose - motors


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

motors - storms


----------



## Adamantoise

storms - stores


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

stores ~ steers


----------



## Adamantoise

steers - greets


----------



## littlefairywren

greets - regret


----------



## nitewriter

regret - garter


----------



## Adamantoise

garter - tracer


----------



## nitewriter

tracer - create


----------



## rockhound225

create - crater


----------



## Adamantoise

crater - tacker


----------



## rockhound225

tacker - rocket


----------



## Adamantoise

rocket - erotic


----------



## rockhound225

erotic - ticker


----------



## Adamantoise

ticker - bicker


----------



## rockhound225

bicker - bikers


----------



## Adamantoise

bikers - spiker


----------



## littlefairywren

spiker - spider


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

spider ~ dipper


----------



## rockhound225

dipper - zipped


----------



## Adamantoise

zipped - zapped


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

zapped ~ tapped


----------



## nitewriter

tapped - tipped


----------



## rockhound225

tipped - topped


----------



## littlefairywren

topped - posted


----------



## Adamantoise

posted - pouted


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

pouted ~ touted


----------



## rockhound225

touted - ousted


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre

ousted - doused


----------



## nitewriter

doused - dusted


----------



## littlefairywren

dusted - lusted


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

lusted ~ busted


----------



## littlefairywren

busted - buttes


----------



## nitewriter

buttes - butter


----------



## Adamantoise

Butter - Rutted


----------



## rockhound225

rutted - ratted


----------



## nitewriter

ratted - trades


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

trades ~ grades


----------



## rockhound225

trades - stride


----------



## littlefairywren

grades - dagger


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

dagger ~ bagger


----------



## littlefairywren

bagger - badger


----------



## nitewriter

badger - danger........Danger Will Robinson Danger


----------



## Adamantoise

danger - dragon


----------



## nitewriter

dragon - ground


----------



## Adamantoise

ground - rotund :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

rotund - tundra


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

tundra ~ Ruanda


----------



## Adamantoise

Ruanda - Durian


----------



## rockhound225

durian - rained


----------



## nitewriter

rained - derail


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

derail ~ ladder


----------



## rockhound225

ladder - larder


----------



## Adamantoise

larder - railed


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

railed ~ failed


----------



## nitewriter

failed - defile


----------



## big_lad27

defile - fiddle


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

fiddle ~ middle


----------



## big_lad27

middle - muddle


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

muddle ~ puddle


----------



## littlefairywren

puddle - lumped


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

lumped ~ pumped


----------



## littlefairywren

pumped - dumper


----------



## nitewriter

dumper - damper


----------



## littlefairywren

damper - madder


----------



## nitewriter

madder - dander


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

dander ~ dancer


----------



## nitewriter

dancer - rancid:shocked:


----------



## littlefairywren

rancid - drains


----------



## rockhound225

drains - sprain


----------



## nitewriter

sprain - prawns


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

prawns ~ raspen


----------



## rockhound225

raspen - sapper


----------



## nitewriter

sapper - shaper


----------



## littlefairywren

shaper - rasher


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

rasher ~ dasher


----------



## nitewriter

dasher - search


----------



## Fattitude1

search~ charge


----------



## nitewriter

charge - archer


----------



## Adamantoise

archer - rather


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

rather ~ lather


----------



## big_lad27

lather - lethal


----------



## Adamantoise

lethal - lathes


----------



## big_lad27

lathes - steals


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

steals ~ laster


----------



## nitewriter

laster - :bow:master:bow:


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

master ~ faster


----------



## nitewriter

faster - fasten


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

fasten ~ hasten


----------



## nitewriter

hasten - chants


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

chants ~ haunts


----------



## nitewriter

haunts - taunts


----------



## Sweetie

taunts - status


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

status ~ statue


----------



## nitewriter

statue - states


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

states ~ skates


----------



## Sweetie

skates - tassel


----------



## Adamantoise

tassel - hassle


----------



## nitewriter

hassle - phases


----------



## Sweetie

phases - pauses


----------



## Adamantoise

pauses - spaces


----------



## nitewriter

spaces - places


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

places ~ spacey


----------



## nitewriter

spacey - scrape


----------



## Adamantoise

scrape - grapes


----------



## Sweetie

grapes - spared


----------



## swamptoad

spared - dreams


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

dreams ~ dreamy


----------



## swamptoad

dreamy - dearly


----------



## littlefairywren

dearly - relays


----------



## Sweetie

relays - replay


----------



## rockhound225

replay - slayer


----------



## Adamantoise

slayer - lacers


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

lacers ~ lancer


----------



## big_lad27

lancer - angler


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

angler ~ ranger


----------



## Adamantoise

ranger - grader


----------



## Heyyou

grader - reader


----------



## littlefairywren

reader - trader


----------



## Adamantoise

trader - traced


----------



## nitewriter

traced - trance:smitten:


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

trance ~ prance


----------



## rockhound225

prance - France


----------



## Adamantoise

France - cancer


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

cancer ~ dancer


----------



## Timberwolf

dancer - lancer


----------



## Adamantoise

lancer - cranes


----------



## nitewriter

cranes - cleans


----------



## Timberwolf

cleans - clears


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

clears ~ learns


----------



## Timberwolf

learns - jearns


----------



## nitewriter

jearns - snares


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

snares ~ stares


----------



## Timberwolf

stares - taters


----------



## Adamantoise

taters - tetrad


----------



## nitewriter

tetrad - retard


----------



## Timberwolf

retard - stared


----------



## swamptoad

stared -rested


----------



## Timberwolf

rested - nested


----------



## swamptoad

nested - nexted


----------



## Timberwolf

nexted - texted


----------



## swamptoad

texted - tested


----------



## Timberwolf

tested - tester


----------



## swamptoad

tester - steers


----------



## Timberwolf

steers - sneers


----------



## swamptoad

sneers - nevers


----------



## Timberwolf

nevers - revers


----------



## swamptoad

revers - revert


----------



## Timberwolf

revert - reverb


----------



## swamptoad

reverb - brevet


----------



## nitewriter

brevet - better


----------



## Adamantoise

better - treble


----------



## nitewriter

treble - rebels


----------



## Fattitude1

rebels~ blares


----------



## Adamantoise

blares - realms


----------



## nitewriter

realms - smears


----------



## Adamantoise

smears - caress


----------



## nitewriter

caress - scared


----------



## Adamantoise

scared - erased


----------



## nitewriter

erased - grease


----------



## Adamantoise

grease - stager


----------



## nitewriter

stager - tigers


----------



## SuziQ

tigers ~ resign


----------



## Adamantoise

resign - grains


----------



## Fattitude1

grains~ grants


----------



## nitewriter

grants - string


----------



## SuziQ

string ~ trains


----------



## Adamantoise

trains - satire


----------



## nitewriter

satire - tiaras


----------



## SuziQ

tiaras ~ strain


----------



## nitewriter

strain - brains.....if I only had one


----------



## Grandi Floras

....................................


----------



## Grandi Floras

brains - bruins


----------



## SuziQ

bruins ~ bruise


----------



## Adamantoise

bruise - rabies


----------



## nitewriter

rabies - abides


----------



## littlefairywren

abides - brides


----------



## nitewriter

brides - breeds :smitten:


----------



## littlefairywren

breeds - creeds


----------



## nitewriter

creeds - scared


----------



## Adamantoise

scared - erased


----------



## SuziQ

erased ~ reader


----------



## Adamantoise

reader - dealer


----------



## nitewriter

dealer - leaner


----------



## littlefairywren

leaner - meaner


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> dealer - leaner





littlefairywren said:


> leaner - meaner



Meaner - Mender

Good day(evening),Charlie and Elaine. :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Meaner - Mender
> 
> Good day(evening),Charlie and *Elaine*. :bow:



LOL...whoopsie daisies! Hey chaps


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> LOL...whoopsie daisies! Hey chaps



Whoops. >.< . Good lord,I've only just noticed that. I do apologise.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

mender ~ sender


----------



## Adamantoise

sender - sander


----------



## nitewriter

sander - remand


----------



## Adamantoise

remand - marred


----------



## nitewriter

marred - rammed


----------



## SuziQ

rammed ~ dreams


----------



## Adamantoise

dreams - master


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Whoops. >.< . Good lord,I've only just noticed that. I do apologise.



Apology not needed, Sir. It made me laugh out loud, and besides, I adore Elaine to pieces!! 

master - caster


----------



## Adamantoise

Caster - Trader


----------



## nitewriter

trader - dearth


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

dearth ~ deaths


----------



## Adamantoise

deaths - shader


----------



## SuziQ

shader ~ header


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

header ~ reared


----------



## Adamantoise

reared - geared


----------



## nitewriter

geared - earned


----------



## Adamantoise

earned - rained


----------



## Timberwolf

rained - derail


----------



## nitewriter

derail - larder


----------



## SuziQ

larder ~ reread


----------



## littlefairywren

reread - agreed


----------



## Adamantoise

agreed - dagger


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

dagger ~ danger


----------



## nitewriter

danger - garnet


----------



## Adamantoise

garnet - barnet


----------



## nitewriter

barnet - barter


----------



## Adamantoise

barter - batter


----------



## nitewriter

batter - rebate


----------



## SuziQ

rebate ~ teared


----------



## Adamantoise

teared - darted


----------



## nitewriter

darted - depart:goodbye:


----------



## Timberwolf

depart - grated


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

grated ~ grater


----------



## nitewriter

grater - regard:batting:


----------



## SuziQ

regard ~ garden


----------



## Adamantoise

garden - darken


----------



## Timberwolf

darken - darker


----------



## Adamantoise

darker - jarred


----------



## littlefairywren

jarred - harder


----------



## Adamantoise

harder - shader


----------



## SuziQ

shader ~ hearts


----------



## nitewriter

hearts - shears


----------



## Timberwolf

shears - sashes


----------



## SuziQ

sashes ~ lashes


----------



## Adamantoise

lashes - dashes


----------



## Fattitude1

dashes~ mashes


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

mashes - steams


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

steams ~ stamps


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

stamps-pastes


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

pastes ~ tastes


----------



## littlefairywren

tastes - beasts


----------



## Adamantoise

beasts - sabres


----------



## littlefairywren

sabres - braves


----------



## Adamantoise

braves - blares


----------



## nitewriter

blares - labors


----------



## Adamantoise

labors - morals


----------



## nitewriter

morals - mortal


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

mortal ~ portal


----------



## Adamantoise

portal - pallor


----------



## littlefairywren

pallor - poplar


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

poplar ~ polars


----------



## Timberwolf

polars - solara


----------



## nitewriter

solara - varsol


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

varsol ~ lovers :kiss2:


----------



## SuziQ

lovers ~ loaves


----------



## nitewriter

loaves - solved


----------



## Adamantoise

loaves - slaved


----------



## nitewriter

slaved - shaved


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

shaved ~ shaven


----------



## nitewriter

shaven - heaven


----------



## Adamantoise

heaven - avenge


----------



## nitewriter

avenge - avenue


----------



## littlefairywren

avenue - venues


----------



## SuziQ

venues ~ sevens


----------



## Adamantoise

sevens - envies


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

envies ~ sieves


----------



## Adamantoise

sieves - devise


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

devise ~ demise


----------



## Adamantoise

demise - misled


----------



## Timberwolf

misled - slides


----------



## Adamantoise

slides - glides


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

glides ~ gilded


----------



## littlefairywren

gilded - bilged


----------



## nitewriter

bilged - oblige


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

oblige ~ boiled


----------



## nitewriter

boiled - belied


----------



## littlefairywren

belied - defile


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

defile ~ filled


----------



## nitewriter

filled - failed


----------



## littlefairywren

failed - nailed


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

nailed ~ hailed


----------



## SuziQ

hailed ~ dialed


----------



## Adamantoise

dialed - leaded


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

leaded ~ headed


----------



## Adamantoise

headed - heated


----------



## nitewriter

heated - thread


----------



## Adamantoise

thread - adhere


----------



## nitewriter

adhere - herald


----------



## Adamantoise

herald - flared


----------



## nitewriter

flared - faired


----------



## SuziQ

faired ~ defray


----------



## nitewriter

defray - drafty


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

drafty ~ crafty


----------



## BBWbonnie

HAHA I am going to be naughty

Crafty-Crafts


----------



## nitewriter

crafts - strafe


----------



## Adamantoise

Strafe - Starve


----------



## nitewriter

starve - tavern


----------



## littlefairywren

tavern - vernal


----------



## Adamantoise

vernal - lander


----------



## SuziQ

lander ~ larder


----------



## BBWbonnie

Larder- harder

Ohhh yehhh babyyyyyyyy


----------



## Adamantoise

BigCutieBonnie said:


> Larder- harder
> 
> Ohhh yehhh babyyyyyyyy



Harder - Shared

:blush:


----------



## BBWbonnie

Shared- scared


----------



## nitewriter

scared- screed


----------



## BBWbonnie

Screed- Sacred


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Sacred ~ Creeds


----------



## Adamantoise

Creeds - scored


----------



## Weirdo890

scored - scared


----------



## nitewriter

scared - scrape


----------



## Weirdo890

scrape - scraps


----------



## BBWbonnie

Scraps- straps

I am addicted to this game!:doh:


----------



## nitewriter

straps - stamps

yes it is more addicting than Cheese Cake!!!:eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## Weirdo890

stamps - stomps


----------



## nitewriter

stomps - storms


----------



## Weirdo890

storms - storks


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

storks ~ sporks


----------



## Weirdo890

sporks - spores


----------



## nitewriter

spores - presto


----------



## Weirdo890

presto - pester


----------



## nitewriter

pester - repast:eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## Weirdo890

repast - tamper


----------



## SuziQ

tamper ~ temper


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

temper ~ meters


----------



## BBWbonnie

Meters- steers


----------



## nitewriter

steers - easter


----------



## Weirdo890

easter - teases


----------



## littlefairywren

teases - leases


----------



## nitewriter

leases - weasel


----------



## littlefairywren

weasel - whales


----------



## nitewriter

whales - washer


----------



## Weirdo890

washer - shears


----------



## nitewriter

shears - harass


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

harass ~ shares


----------



## 1love_emily

shares - caress


----------



## nitewriter

caress - crease


----------



## SuziQ

crease ~ grease


----------



## nitewriter

grease - teaser


----------



## Timberwolf

teaser - taster


----------



## Adamantoise

taster - master


----------



## nitewriter

master - easter


----------



## Adamantoise

easter - sealer


----------



## nitewriter

sealer - salter


----------



## BBWbonnie

Salter- seater


----------



## MystifyMe

seater ~ heater


----------



## nitewriter

heater - thread


----------



## MystifyMe

Thread - earthy


----------



## littlefairywren

earthy - trashy


----------



## Adamantoise

trashy - thrash


----------



## Timberwolf

thrash - thresh


----------



## nitewriter

thresh - thrush


----------



## Adamantoise

thrush - thrust


----------



## nitewriter

thrust - trusty


----------



## Adamantoise

trusty - crusty (HEY HEY!)


----------



## SuziQ

crusty ~ scurvy


----------



## Adamantoise

scurvy - scurry


----------



## BBWbonnie

Scurry- slurry


----------



## nitewriter

slurry - slurpy:eat2:


----------



## BBWbonnie

Slurpy= slurps


----------



## nitewriter

slurps - spurns


----------



## MystifyMe

spurns - prunes


----------



## nitewriter

prunes - peruse


----------



## MystifyMe

peruse - purser


----------



## Adamantoise

purser - purges


----------



## nitewriter

purges - surged


----------



## Adamantoise

surged - rugged


----------



## nitewriter

rugged - grunge


----------



## Adamantoise

grunge - urgent


----------



## SuziQ

urgent ~ gentry


----------



## nitewriter

gentry - trendy


----------



## Adamantoise

trendy - rented


----------



## nitewriter

rented - repent


----------



## Fattitude1

repent~ preens


----------



## Adamantoise

preens - screen


----------



## Fattitude1

screen~ rescue


----------



## Adamantoise

rescue - cursed


----------



## SuziQ

cursed ~ descry


----------



## nitewriter

descry - screed


----------



## BBWbonnie

Screed- scared


----------



## nitewriter

scared :shocked: - Caress :batting:


----------



## Adamantoise

caress - crease


----------



## nitewriter

crease - erased


----------



## BBWbonnie

Erased- reaped

And that took me ages.......


----------



## Fattitude1

reaped~ drapes


----------



## SuziQ

drapes - seared


----------



## BBWbonnie

seared- feared


----------



## big_lad27

feared - adhere


----------



## nitewriter

adhere - shread


----------



## big_lad27

shread - shears


----------



## nitewriter

shears - swears


----------



## BBWbonnie

Swears- sweats


----------



## nitewriter

sweats - wrests


----------



## BBWbonnie

Wrests- stress


----------



## nitewriter

stress - esters


----------



## Timberwolf

esters - stares


----------



## nitewriter

stares - shares


----------



## Timberwolf

shares - snares


----------



## Adamantoise

Snares - Rinses


----------



## nitewriter

rinses - sinews


----------



## Adamantoise

sinews - spines


----------



## nitewriter

spines - shines


----------



## Adamantoise

shines - shires


----------



## nitewriter

shires - shiver


----------



## BBWbonnie

Shiver- silver


----------



## nitewriter

silver -:kiss2:lovers:kiss2:


----------



## Timberwolf

lovers - Louvre


----------



## Adamantoise

Louvre - devour


----------



## Miskatonic

Adamantoise said:


> Louvre - devour



Devour > Detour


----------



## nitewriter

detour - routes


----------



## Miskatonic

Routes - toured


----------



## nitewriter

toured - soured


----------



## Adamantoise

toured - rusted


----------



## LeoGibson

rusted - busted


----------



## Adamantoise

busted - suited


----------



## littlefairywren

suited - tushie


----------



## nitewriter

tushie - chutes


----------



## littlefairywren

chutes - hugest


----------



## Miskatonic

littlefairywren said:


> chutes - hugest



hugest - toughs


----------



## Timberwolf

toughs - roughs


----------



## Sweetie

roughs - shrugs


----------



## littlefairywren

shrugs - gusher


----------



## nitewriter

gusher - rushed


----------



## Sweetie

rushed - shared


----------



## nitewriter

shared - rehash


----------



## Sweetie

rehash - shears


----------



## nitewriter

shears - harass


----------



## Sweetie

harass- shares


----------



## BBWbonnie

Shares- flares


----------



## Sweetie

flares - resale


----------



## nitewriter

resale - seller


----------



## littlefairywren

seller - lesser


----------



## nitewriter

lesser - vessel


----------



## littlefairywren

vessel - leaves


----------



## Timberwolf

leaves - sleeve


----------



## Sweetie

sleeve - leaves


----------



## littlefairywren

leaves - slaver


----------



## Sweetie

slaver - reveal


----------



## littlefairywren

reveal - repeal


----------



## Sweetie

repeal - lepers


----------



## Adamantoise

lepers - rebels


----------



## Sweetie

rebels - revels


----------



## nitewriter

revels - bevels


----------



## Sweetie

bevels - bleeds


----------



## willowmoon

bleeds - blades


----------



## Sweetie

blades - stable


----------



## nitewriter

stable - tablet


----------



## Adamantoise

tablet - ballet


----------



## Sweetie

ballet - bullet


----------



## Adamantoise

bullet - mullet


----------



## nitewriter

mullet - mallet


----------



## rockhound225

mallet - taller


----------



## Sweetie

taller - ballet


----------



## nitewriter

ballet - wallet


----------



## Sweetie

wallet - tallow


----------



## rockhound225

tallow - wallow


----------



## Sweetie

wallow - willow


----------



## BBWbonnie

willow- pillow


----------



## Sweetie

pillow - wallop


----------



## big_lad27

wallop - wallow


----------



## Sweetie

wallow - willow


----------



## nitewriter

willow - billow


----------



## Sweetie

billow - pillow


----------



## Adamantoise

pillow - wallop


----------



## Timberwolf

wallop - wallow


----------



## Adamantoise

wallow - tallow


----------



## Sweetie

tallow - sallow


----------



## nitewriter

sallow - allots


----------



## Sweetie

allots - talons


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

talons ~ salons


----------



## willowmoon

salons - snails


----------



## Timberwolf

snails - slings


----------



## Sweetie

slings - flings


----------



## Adamantoise

flings - single


----------



## Timberwolf

single - mingle


----------



## Sweetie

tingle - tangle


----------



## willowmoon

tangle - angels


----------



## Sweetie

angels - bangle


----------



## nitewriter

bangle - beagle


----------



## Sweetie

beagle - league


----------



## littlefairywren

league - plague


----------



## Adamantoise

plague - plaque


----------



## nitewriter

plaque - laquer


----------



## littlefairywren

laquer - squeal


----------



## Fattitude1

squeal~ queasy


----------



## littlefairywren

queasy - uneasy


----------



## nitewriter

uneasy - sunday


----------



## willowmoon

sunday - datsun


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

datsun ~ suntan


----------



## nitewriter

suntan - unsnap


----------



## littlefairywren

unsnap - uncaps


----------



## Adamantoise

uncaps - campus


----------



## nitewriter

campus - cramps


----------



## Sweetie

cramps - scream


----------



## littlefairywren

scream - crates


----------



## willowmoon

crates - braces


----------



## rockhound225

braces - scarab


----------



## littlefairywren

scarab - cobras


----------



## Adamantoise

cobras - carols


----------



## Fattitude1

Carols~ caroms


----------



## Sweetie

caroms - scream


----------



## nitewriter

scream - scrape


----------



## Sweetie

scrape - escape


----------



## nitewriter

escape - capers


----------



## Adamantoise

capers - spruce


----------



## littlefairywren

spruce - prices


----------



## Adamantoise

prices - riches


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

riches ~ ruches


----------



## Sweetie

ruches - chutes


----------



## littlefairywren

chutes - hustle


----------



## Adamantoise

hustle - flutes


----------



## SuziQ

flutes ~ stifle


----------



## nitewriter

stifle - rifles


----------



## littlefairywren

rifles - trifle


----------



## SuziQ

trifle ~ fliers


----------



## willowmoon

fliers - filter


----------



## nitewriter

filter - refill:eat1:


----------



## Adamantoise

refill - lifter


----------



## littlefairywren

lifter - rifted


----------



## willowmoon

rifted - drifts


----------



## big_lad27

drifts - flirts


----------



## littlefairywren

flirts - strife


----------



## Adamantoise

strife - triste


----------



## littlefairywren

triste - traits


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

traits ~ strain


----------



## Adamantoise

strain - brains


----------



## littlefairywren

brains - barons


----------



## Adamantoise

barons - batons


----------



## littlefairywren

batons - tangos


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> batons - tangos



tangos - slogan

Hiya!


----------



## Sweetie

slogan - gloats


----------



## littlefairywren

gloats - bloats 

Hello people


----------



## Adamantoise

bloats - ballot


----------



## SuziQ

ballot ~ oblate


----------



## Sweetie

oblate -tables


----------



## nitewriter

tables - ballet


----------



## littlefairywren

ballet - taller


----------



## nitewriter

taller - retail


----------



## Adamantoise

retail - detail


----------



## littlefairywren

detail - entail


----------



## Adamantoise

entail - genial


----------



## littlefairywren

genial - gleans


----------



## Adamantoise

gleans - mangle


----------



## littlefairywren

mangle - angler


----------



## willowmoon

angler - garnet


----------



## Sweetie

garnet - garter


----------



## Adamantoise

garter - trader


----------



## littlefairywren

trader - darner


----------



## Adamantoise

darner - jarred


----------



## Sweetie

jarred - dreary


----------



## nitewriter

dreary - dearly


----------



## Sweetie

dearly - derail


----------



## nitewriter

derail - ladder


----------



## Sweetie

ladder - riddle


----------



## Adamantoise

riddle - girdle


----------



## willowmoon

girdle - ridges


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

ridges - gripes


----------



## Adamantoise

gripes - prizes


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

prizes - zipper


----------



## Adamantoise

zipper - nipper


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Nipper - Nipple


----------



## Adamantoise

Nipple - Pimple


----------



## nitewriter

pimple - dimple


----------



## willowmoon

dimple - middle


----------



## nitewriter

middle - milled


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

milled-smiled


----------



## Sweetie

smiled -dismal


----------



## nitewriter

dismal - dismay


----------



## Adamantoise

dismay - sadism


----------



## nitewriter

sadism - missal


----------



## Adamantoise

missal - salami


----------



## pegz

salami ~ animal


----------



## nitewriter

animal - impala


----------



## Adamantoise

impala - napalm


----------



## littlefairywren

napalm - plasma


----------



## Weirdo890

plasma - llamas


----------



## Adamantoise

llamas - alarms


----------



## willowmoon

alarms - molars


----------



## littlefairywren

molars - carols


----------



## Weirdo890

carols - carobs


----------



## nitewriter

carobs - scarab


----------



## willowmoon

scarab - fracas


----------



## Adamantoise

fracas - crafts


----------



## nitewriter

crafts - strafe


----------



## littlefairywren

strafe - fasten


----------



## nitewriter

fasten - feasts:eat1:


----------



## Weirdo890

feasts - beasts


----------



## littlefairywren

beasts - blasts


----------



## Weirdo890

blasts - stable


----------



## Adamantoise

stable - basket


----------



## SuziQ

basket ~ tasked


----------



## Weirdo890

tasked - skates


----------



## Adamantoise

skates - speaks


----------



## Weirdo890

speaks - spokes


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

spokes ~ pokers


----------



## Weirdo890

pokers - tokers


----------



## littlefairywren

tokers - storks


----------



## pegz

storks ~ tosser


----------



## Adamantoise

tosser - poster


----------



## littlefairywren

poster - foster


----------



## Sweetie

foster - fester


----------



## littlefairywren

fester - steers


----------



## Sweetie

steers - stares


----------



## Weirdo890

stares - stairs


----------



## pegz

stairs ~ strain


----------



## nitewriter

strain - strait


----------



## littlefairywren

strait - ratios


----------



## SuziQ

ratios ~ oratio


----------



## nitewriter

oratio - ration


----------



## willowmoon

ration - anoint


----------



## Adamantoise

anoint - innate


----------



## nitewriter

innate - inmate


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> innate - inmate



inmate - minute

Good to see you,Charlie.


----------



## littlefairywren

minute - tedium


----------



## Adamantoise

tedium - dutied


----------



## pegz

dutied ~ edited


----------



## Adamantoise

edited - indeed


----------



## Weirdo890

indeed - redden


----------



## nitewriter

redden - denied


----------



## Adamantoise

denied - needed


----------



## SuziQ

needed ~ deeded


----------



## willowmoon

deeded - weeded


----------



## Weirdo890

weeded - weeder


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

weeder - welder


----------



## littlefairywren

welder - leader


----------



## nitewriter

leader - lender


----------



## Adamantoise

lender - reeled


----------



## pegz

reeled ~ dealer


----------



## nitewriter

dealer - dearly


----------



## Adamantoise

dearly - rarely


----------



## Weirdo890

rarely - barely


----------



## nitewriter

barely - barrel


----------



## Adamantoise

barrel - garble


----------



## nitewriter

garble - gargle


----------



## Adamantoise

gargle - glared


----------



## willowmoon

glared - regals


----------



## nitewriter

regals - grates


----------



## Sweetie

grates - greets


----------



## littlefairywren

greets - steers


----------



## nitewriter

steers - street


----------



## Adamantoise

street - metres


----------



## Sweetie

metres - stream


----------



## littlefairywren

stream - makers


----------



## willowmoon

makers - masked


----------



## Sweetie

masked - mashed


----------



## Adamantoise

mashed - harmed


----------



## Sweetie

harmed - dreams


----------



## nitewriter

dreams - remand


----------



## Adamantoise

remand - damned


----------



## nitewriter

damned - demean


----------



## Adamantoise

demean - teamed


----------



## Sweetie

teamed - demote


----------



## willowmoon

demote - emotes


----------



## Sweetie

emotes - stereo


----------



## nitewriter

stereo - foster


----------



## willowmoon

foster - corset


----------



## SuziQ

corset ~ stroke


----------



## nitewriter

stroke - rocket


----------



## Sweetie

rocket - pocket


----------



## RabbitScorpion

pocket - packet


----------



## nitewriter

packet - tackle


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

tackle-latkes


----------



## SuziQ

latkes ~ talker


----------



## Timberwolf

talker - walker


----------



## Adamantoise

walker - lanker


----------



## nitewriter

lanker - lancer


----------



## Timberwolf

lancer - dancer


----------



## nitewriter

dancer - rancid


----------



## Sweetie

rancid - drains


----------



## Adamantoise

drains - rinsed


----------



## Fattitude1

rinsed~ sinner


----------



## Adamantoise

sinner - resins


----------



## Fattitude1

resins~ resign


----------



## Sweetie

resign - signed


----------



## nitewriter

signed - singer


----------



## Sweetie

singer - single


----------



## nitewriter

single - signal


----------



## Fattitude1

signal~ assign


----------



## Timberwolf

assign - signal

(I know, I know - it was all I could find...)


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

signal-gnarls


----------



## nitewriter

gnarls - slangy


----------



## Fattitude1

slangy~ glands


----------



## nitewriter

glands - sandle


----------



## Adamantoise

sandle - candle


----------



## nitewriter

candle - decant


----------



## Fattitude1

decant~ decent


----------



## Adamantoise

decent - centre


----------



## Fattitude1

Centre~ cretin


----------



## nitewriter

cretin - credit


----------



## Adamantoise

credit - recite


----------



## Fattitude1

recite~ direct


----------



## Sweetie

direct - disect


----------



## nitewriter

disect - insect


----------



## Fattitude1

insect~ scenic


----------



## littlefairywren

scenic - minces


----------



## nitewriter

minces - winces


----------



## Fattitude1

winces~ incest


----------



## big_lad27

incest - scents


----------



## Fattitude1

scents~ stance


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

stance ~ dances


----------



## Adamantoise

dances - candle


----------



## littlefairywren

candle - planed


----------



## Adamantoise

planed - pealed


----------



## big_lad27

pealed - plated


----------



## nitewriter

plated - pleats


----------



## littlefairywren

pleats - steals


----------



## Adamantoise

steals - lasted


----------



## nitewriter

lasted - tasted :eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1:

8 smilies can't be wrong


----------



## Adamantoise

tasted - detest


----------



## Fattitude1

detest~ stated


----------



## willowmoon

stated - wasted


----------



## Fattitude1

wasted~ tasted


----------



## nitewriter

tasted - pasted


----------



## Adamantoise

pasted - spaced


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

spaced ~ spacer


----------



## Adamantoise

spacer - crazes


----------



## Zaylia

crazes ~ parsec


----------



## nitewriter

parsec - carpet


----------



## Adamantoise

carpet - parcel


----------



## nitewriter

parcel - prance


----------



## Zaylia

prance ~ nectar


----------



## nitewriter

nectar - create


----------



## Fattitude1

create~ crater


----------



## bigpapi4u

crater-retard


----------



## Adamantoise

retard - grader


----------



## nitewriter

grader - grazer


----------



## Adamantoise

grazer - glazer


----------



## curlyrachel

glazer - grainy

(grainy doesn't actually work, i don't think, but since it's been played, i wont try to fix it! oops!)


----------



## willowmoon

grainy - saying


----------



## nitewriter

saying - easing


----------



## willowmoon

easing - singer


----------



## curlyrachel

singer - groans


----------



## nitewriter

singer - design..... groans changed 2 letters


----------



## willowmoon

design - reigns


----------



## nitewriter

reigns - ignore


----------



## curlyrachel

ignore - boring

(thanks for the correction nitewriter! misread the instructions. my bad. :blush: )


----------



## nitewriter

boring - robins

Hello CurlyRachel, welcome to Dimensions & the Lounge


----------



## Adamantoise

robins - brings


----------



## Sweetie

brings - brines


----------



## Adamantoise

Sweetie said:


> brings - brines



Brines - Bikers

:happy: Hi.


----------



## Sweetie

Adamantoise said:


> Brines - Bikers
> 
> :happy: Hi.



Hi. 

bikers - sicker


----------



## nitewriter

bikers - scribe

Good Evening


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> bikers - scribe
> 
> Good Evening



scribe - braces

Good evening!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

braces-cobras


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

cobras ~ corals


----------



## Zaylia

corals ~ dorsal


----------



## nitewriter

dorsal - broads


----------



## willowmoon

broads - absorb


----------



## Adamantoise

absorb - sobber


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

sobber-browse


----------



## Adamantoise

browse - worsen


----------



## nitewriter

worsen - senior


----------



## Zaylia

senior ~ ursine


----------



## Fattitude1

ursine~ unrest


----------



## Adamantoise

unrest - resent


----------



## littlefairywren

resent - center


----------



## nitewriter

center - trench


----------



## Zaylia

trench ~ cretin


----------



## Fattitude1

cretin~ trance


----------



## SuziQ

trance ~ cranes


----------



## Fattitude1

cranes~ scream


----------



## nitewriter

scream - creamy


----------



## Fattitude1

creamy~ dreamy
(sometimes I gotta do an easy one)


----------



## nitewriter

dreamy - myriad


----------



## littlefairywren

myriad - disarm


----------



## Zaylia

disarm ~ dismal


----------



## nitewriter

dismal - smiled


----------



## Adamantoise

smiled - simple


----------



## nitewriter

simple - impale


----------



## Adamantoise

impale - sample


----------



## nitewriter

sample - ampule


----------



## littlefairywren

ampule - lumped


----------



## Fattitude1

lumped~ dumper


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

dumper - pruned


----------



## littlefairywren

pruned - ruined


----------



## nitewriter

ruined - endure


----------



## Fattitude1

endure~ demure


----------



## Adamantoise

demure - remedy


----------



## nitewriter

remedy - dreamy


----------



## littlefairywren

dreamy - creamy


----------



## nitewriter

creamy - scream


----------



## littlefairywren

scream - realms


----------



## nitewriter

realms - lemurs


----------



## littlefairywren

lemurs  - muscle


----------



## nitewriter

muscle - uncles


----------



## littlefairywren

uncles - ulcers


----------



## nitewriter

ulcers - saucer


----------



## Adamantoise

saucer - caused


----------



## CharlesCarmichael

caused - spaced


----------



## Adamantoise

spaced - sacred


----------



## littlefairywren

sacred - cursed


----------



## nitewriter

cursed - rescue


----------



## Fattitude1

rescue~ crease


----------



## CharlesCarmichael

crease - eraser


----------



## littlefairywren

eraser - eaters


----------



## nitewriter

eaters - heater


----------



## CharlesCarmichael

heater - hearth


----------



## nitewriter

hearth - earthy


----------



## CharlesCarmichael

earthy - artery


----------



## littlefairywren

artery - barter


----------



## Fattitude1

barter~ banter


----------



## CharlesCarmichael

banter - barren


----------



## littlefairywren

barren - reborn


----------



## Fattitude1

reborn~ snorer


----------



## nitewriter

snorer - stoner


----------



## Timberwolf

stoner - stoned


----------



## bigpapi4u

stoned-demons


----------



## nitewriter

demons - lemons


----------



## CharlesCarmichael

lemons - molten


----------



## nitewriter

molten - tromel


----------



## Fattitude1

tromel~ trowel


----------



## willowmoon

trowel - towels


----------



## nitewriter

towels - slower


----------



## Adamantoise

slower - growls


----------



## nitewriter

growls - wrongs


----------



## Fattitude1

wrongs~ crowns


----------



## nitewriter

crowns - scorns


----------



## Fattitude1

scorns~ scores


----------



## nitewriter

scores - scones:eat2::eat2:


----------



## Zaylia

scones ~ clones


----------



## Adamantoise

clones - second


----------



## nitewriter

second - scones


----------



## littlefairywren

scones - sconce


----------



## nitewriter

sconce - ounces


----------



## Adamantoise

ounces - counts


----------



## SuziQ

counts ~ mounts


----------



## nitewriter

mounts - summon


----------



## littlefairywren

summon - mourns


----------



## Adamantoise

mourns - rounds


----------



## littlefairywren

rounds - pounds


----------



## BBWbonnie

pounds- sounds


----------



## nitewriter

sounds - doused


----------



## littlefairywren

doused - soured


----------



## Fattitude1

soured~ source


----------



## littlefairywren

source - recoup


----------



## Zaylia

recoup ~ pounce


----------



## nitewriter

pounce - coupon


----------



## Weirdo890

coupon - poupon


----------



## nitewriter

poupon - coupon


----------



## Weirdo890

coupon - pounce


----------



## nitewriter

pounce - coupes


----------



## Weirdo890

coupes - copies


----------



## nitewriter

copies - pieces


----------



## Weirdo890

pieces - septic


----------



## nitewriter

septic - optics


----------



## Adamantoise

optics - tropic


----------



## nitewriter

tropic - topics


----------



## Adamantoise

topics - copies


----------



## littlefairywren

copies - impose


----------



## Adamantoise

impose - simple


----------



## nitewriter

simple - stiple


----------



## Adamantoise

stiple - splice


----------



## nitewriter

splice - police


----------



## littlefairywren

police - copier


----------



## Adamantoise

copier - ropier


----------



## nitewriter

ropier - proper


----------



## Adamantoise

proper - rapper


----------



## nitewriter

rapper - dapper


----------



## Adamantoise

dapper - capper


----------



## nitewriter

capper - recaps


----------



## kaylaisamachine

recaps - crepes


----------



## nitewriter

crepes - recipe


----------



## germanfa91

recipe - pieces


----------



## nitewriter

pieces - pisces


----------



## Adamantoise

pisces - spiced


----------



## littlefairywren

spiced - depict


----------



## nitewriter

depict - septic


----------



## Adamantoise

septic - prices


----------



## nitewriter

prices - prince .......one day my prince will come, Here prince!Here Prince! :bounce: Good Boy!


----------



## Adamantoise

Prince - Mincer


----------



## nitewriter

mincer - vermin


----------



## littlefairywren

vermin - merkin


----------



## nitewriter

merkin - remind


----------



## littlefairywren

remind - binder


----------



## nitewriter

binder - bridge


----------



## littlefairywren

bridge - brides


----------



## nitewriter

brides - ridges


----------



## Adamantoise

ridges - surged


----------



## nitewriter

surged - grades


----------



## Adamantoise

grades - graces


----------



## nitewriter

graces - agrees


----------



## Adamantoise

agrees - graves


----------



## nitewriter

graves - gravel


----------



## CorinaJade

Gravel - Travel


----------



## Timberwolf

travel - ravels


----------



## nitewriter

ravels - pavers


----------



## Adamantoise

pavers - shaver


----------



## nitewriter

shaver - hearts


----------



## Fattitude1

hearts~ starch


----------



## nitewriter

starch - cheats


----------



## Wheels and the Legman

cheats - deaths


----------



## nitewriter

deaths - depths


----------



## littlefairywren

depths - hosted


----------



## nitewriter

hosted - depots


----------



## big_lad27

depots - potted


----------



## nitewriter

potted - depose


----------



## Adamantoise

depose - spored


----------



## nitewriter

spored - despot


----------



## Adamantoise

despot - ported


----------



## nitewriter

ported - report


----------



## Fattitude1

report~ terror
(do it!)


----------



## nitewriter

terror - retort


----------



## Adamantoise

retort - resort


----------



## Wheels and the Legman

resort - escort


----------



## littlefairywren

escort - forces


----------



## Fattitude1

forces~ scores


----------



## Weirdo890

scores - stores


----------



## nitewriter

stores - resort


----------



## Weirdo890

resort - retort


----------



## littlefairywren

retort - tremor


----------



## Weirdo890

tremor - terror


----------



## nitewriter

terror - errors


----------



## Weirdo890

errors - roster


----------



## nitewriter

roster - stereo


----------



## littlefairywren

stereo - heroes


----------



## nitewriter

heroes - herpes:shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf

herpes - Hermes


----------



## littlefairywren

Hermes - merges


----------



## nitewriter

merges - gleems


----------



## lottapounds

gleems - legume


----------



## Adamantoise

legume - muggle


----------



## nitewriter

muggle - juggle


----------



## Adamantoise

juggle - gurgle


----------



## Weirdo890

gurgle - burgle


----------



## nitewriter

burgle - bungle


----------



## Fattitude1

bungle~ jungle


----------



## nitewriter

jungle - jingle


----------



## littlefairywren

jingle - jiggle


----------



## nitewriter

jiggle - jigger


----------



## Fattitude1

jigger~ rigger


----------



## nitewriter

rigger - bigger


----------



## littlefairywren

bigger - digger


----------



## nitewriter

digger - dagger


----------



## Adamantoise

dagger - rugged


----------



## nitewriter

rugged - ragged


----------



## Fattitude1

ragged~ graded


----------



## nitewriter

graded - geared


----------



## Adamantoise

geared - erased


----------



## nitewriter

erased - breeds


----------



## Adamantoise

breeds - creeds


----------



## nitewriter

creeds - cheers


----------



## Sweetie

cheers - chores


----------



## Adamantoise

chores - chords


----------



## nitewriter

chords - hordes


----------



## Sweetie

hordes - shroud


----------



## nitewriter

shroud - rounds


----------



## Sweetie

rounds - sounds


----------



## Fattitude1

sounds~ mounds


----------



## nitewriter

mounds - summon


----------



## Fattitude1

summon~ mounds
(just to bring it back to the top)


----------



## Sweetie

mounds - rounds


----------



## nitewriter

rounds - sundry


----------



## Sweetie

sundry - Sunday


----------



## nitewriter

Sunday - sundae....preferably hot fudge:eat2:


----------



## Adamantoise

sundae - sudden


----------



## nitewriter

sudden - sodden


----------



## Adamantoise

sodden - dozens


----------



## nitewriter

dozens - snowed


----------



## rockhound225

snowed - wonted


----------



## Sweetie

wonted -downed


----------



## nitewriter

downed - endows


----------



## Adamantoise

endows - wooden


----------



## nitewriter

wooden - woolen


----------



## rockhound225

woolen - noodle


----------



## Fattitude1

Noodle~ London


----------



## Sweetie

London - noodle


----------



## Adamantoise

noodle - mooned


----------



## nitewriter

mooned - loomed


----------



## Adamantoise

loomed - pooled


----------



## Sweetie

pooled - doodle


----------



## nitewriter

doodle - poodle


----------



## Sweetie

poodle - deploy


----------



## nitewriter

deploy - played


----------



## Adamantoise

played - elated


----------



## nitewriter

elated - delete


----------



## littlefairywren

delete - eldest


----------



## nitewriter

eldest - pestle


----------



## Adamantoise

pestle - pester


----------



## nitewriter

pester - stereo


----------



## Fattitude1

stereo~ roster


----------



## Adamantoise

roster - oyster


----------



## nitewriter

oyster - escort


----------



## Fattitude1

escort~ scored

(lucky!)


----------



## nitewriter

scored - orders... now stop that you'll scare the cat!!!


----------



## Adamantoise

orders - border


----------



## nitewriter

border - reword


----------



## Adamantoise

reword - downer


----------



## nitewriter

downer - wander


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Wander - dawned


----------



## nitewriter

dawned - yawned


----------



## CaAggieGirl

yawned - wanted


----------



## nitewriter

wanted - detain


----------



## Adamantoise

detain - rained


----------



## nitewriter

rained - inbred


----------



## littlefairywren

inbred - bridge


----------



## nitewriter

bridge - debris


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Debris - ribbed


----------



## nitewriter

ribbed - bridle


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Bridle -bridal

Ok so I took the easy way out


----------



## nitewriter

bridal - braids

sometimes that's the only way to go.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Braids - drains


----------



## nitewriter

drains - sprain


----------



## CaAggieGirl

sprain - spring


----------



## nitewriter

spring - string


----------



## CaAggieGirl

String - trains


----------



## nitewriter

trains - insert ......a dirty mind can be a great comfort


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Insert - strain

They say A dirty mind is a terrible thing to waste


----------



## littlefairywren

strain - gratis


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Gratis - grains


----------



## nitewriter

grains - resign


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Resign - sniper


----------



## ThaliaBombshell

sniper - pensil


----------



## nitewriter

pensil - ripens


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Ripens - prince


----------



## nitewriter

prince....one day my Prince will come! - recipe
Here Prince! Here Prince! Good Boy!


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Recipe - creepy


----------



## littlefairywren

creepy - recopy


----------



## nitewriter

recopy - copier


----------



## Fattitude1

copier~ copied


----------



## littlefairywren

copied - period


----------



## nitewriter

period - diaper


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Diaper - drapes


----------



## nitewriter

drapes - serape


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Ooooo I like your word

Serape - praise


----------



## nitewriter

Muchas Gratias Senorita:bow:

praise - phrase


----------



## littlefairywren

phrase - sharps


----------



## nitewriter

sharps - harass


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Harass - sharks


----------



## littlefairywren

sharks - shaker


----------



## nitewriter

shaker - search


----------



## Fattitude1

search~ teaches


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Eaches - cheese


----------



## nitewriter

cheese - cheers


----------



## Fattitude1

cheers~scheme


----------



## nitewriter

scheme - mensch


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Mensch - chimes


----------



## nitewriter

chimes - crimes :shocked:


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Crimes - scream


----------



## Fattitude1

scream~ scrams


----------



## littlefairywren

scrams - cramps


----------



## nitewriter

cramps - tramps


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Tramps - armpit


----------



## Fattitude1

armpit~ tamper


----------



## nitewriter

tamper - ampere


----------



## Fattitude1

ampere~ repave


----------



## littlefairywren

repave - weaver


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Weaver - review


----------



## littlefairywren

review - relive


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Relive - reveal


----------



## nitewriter

reveal - revile


----------



## Fattitude1

revile~ livers

(got THAT right!)


----------



## nitewriter

livers - shiver :shocked:


----------



## Adamantoise

shiver - relish


----------



## nitewriter

relish - silver


----------



## littlefairywren

silver - lovers


----------



## nitewriter

lovers - ravels


----------



## Adamantoise

ravels - varies


----------



## nitewriter

varies - savior:bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

savior - sailor


----------



## nitewriter

sailor - molars


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Molars - sailor


----------



## nitewriter

sailor - tailor


----------



## ThaliaBombshell

tailor - retail


----------



## nitewriter

retail - retain


----------



## Adamantoise

retain - strain


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Strain - trails


----------



## Adamantoise

CaAggieGirl said:


> Strain - trails



Hiya...:happy:

trails - astral


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Adamantoise said:


> Hiya...:happy:




Hello :batting:

Astral - slater


----------



## nitewriter

slater - falter


----------



## littlefairywren

falter - fatter

Hiya Charlie


----------



## nitewriter

fatter - faster meep! meep!
:bow:Hello Kimberley


----------



## littlefairywren

faster - reacts


----------



## Fattitude1

reacts~ stream


----------



## Adamantoise

stream - dreams


----------



## nitewriter

dreams -scream


----------



## Adamantoise

scream - crimes :shocked:


----------



## nitewriter

crimes - chimes


----------



## Fattitude1

Chimes~ scheme


----------



## nitewriter

scheme - cheese


----------



## Fattitude1

Cheese~ cheeks


----------



## littlefairywren

cheeks - cheers


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Cheers - sheers


----------



## nitewriter

sheers - shares


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Shares - sharks


----------



## Fattitude1

sharks~ rashes


----------



## nitewriter

rashes - washer


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Washer - shower


----------



## nitewriter

shower - hovers


----------



## Fattitude1

hovers~ lovers:smitten:


----------



## nitewriter

lovers:smitten:- revolt


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Revolt - travel


----------



## Fattitude1

travel~ gravel


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Gravel - larger :batting:


----------



## Fattitude1

LARGER:smitten:~ glares:wubu:

(and while we're at it...:bow


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Glares - agrees


----------



## Fattitude1

agrees~ greasy


----------



## nitewriter

greasy - sugary:eat2:


----------



## Fattitude1

sugary:eat2:~ grassy


----------



## Adamantoise

grassy - brassy


----------



## littlefairywren

brassy - sabers


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Sabers - rebars


----------



## nitewriter

rebars - arrest


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Arrest - starry


----------



## nitewriter

starry - astray


----------



## Timberwolf

astray - astral


----------



## Fattitude1

astral~ trials


----------



## Timberwolf

trials - slater


----------



## nitewriter

Slater - taller


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Taller - retail


----------



## Fattitude1

retail~ tailor


----------



## Timberwolf

tailor - sailor


----------



## nitewriter

sailor - dorsal


----------



## Fattitude1

dorsal~ labors


----------



## Timberwolf

labors - labour


----------



## Adamantoise

labour - burlap


----------



## nitewriter

burlap - plural


----------



## Adamantoise

plural - pulsar


----------



## nitewriter

pulsar - pliars


----------



## Timberwolf

pliars - pillar


----------



## nitewriter

pillar - pallor


----------



## Timberwolf

pallor - parlor


----------



## Adamantoise

parlor - raptor


----------



## nitewriter

raptor - carrot


----------



## littlefairywren

carrot - carton


----------



## Adamantoise

carton - octane


----------



## nitewriter

octane - creton


----------



## Adamantoise

creton - reckon


----------



## nitewriter

reckon - corner


----------



## Timberwolf

corner - cornea


----------



## Adamantoise

cornea - oracle


----------



## nitewriter

Oracle - clears


----------



## littlefairywren

clears - cleats


----------



## nitewriter

cleats - sleet


----------



## Fattitude1

sleet~ steals (back to 6 letters) ;-)


----------



## Adamantoise

Fattitude1 said:


> sleet~ steals (back to 6 letters) ;-)



steals - scales


Nice catch!


----------



## Fattitude1

scales~ classy


----------



## nitewriter

classy - clasps

*:bow: Thanks Fattitude1 for the catch one of these days I'll learn to count:bow:


----------



## Timberwolf

clasps - lapsus


----------



## Adamantoise

lapsus - pulses


----------



## nitewriter

pulses - slumps


----------



## Timberwolf

slumps - slurps


----------



## nitewriter

slurps - spurns


----------



## littlefairywren

spurns - prunes


----------



## nitewriter

prunes - nurses


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Nurses - rushes


----------



## nitewriter

rushes - gusher


----------



## Timberwolf

gusher - musher


----------



## nitewriter

musher - serums


----------



## Fattitude1

serums~ russet


----------



## nitewriter

russet - sunset


----------



## Fattitude1

sunset~ tenses


----------



## nitewriter

tenses - scents


----------



## Fattitude1

scents~ stones


----------



## nitewriter

stones - honest


----------



## Fattitude1

Honest~ thongs


----------



## nitewriter

thongs - ghosts


----------



## Fattitude1

ghosts~ shouts


----------



## littlefairywren

shouts - spouts


----------



## Fattitude1

spouts~ sports


----------



## littlefairywren

sports - pastor


----------



## nitewriter

pastor - repast:eat1::eat1:


----------



## littlefairywren

repast - master


----------



## nitewriter

master - astern


----------



## littlefairywren

astern - strain


----------



## Adamantoise

strain - sprain


----------



## nitewriter

sprain - paints


----------



## Fattitude1

paints~ sprint


----------



## Timberwolf

sprint - spirit


----------



## nitewriter

spirit - sprite


----------



## Fattitude1

sprite~ prizes


----------



## nitewriter

prizes - zipper


----------



## Fattitude1

zipper~ pipers


----------



## nitewriter

pipers - papers


----------



## Fattitude1

papers~ pauper


----------



## littlefairywren

pauper - prepay


----------



## Adamantoise

prepay - dapper


----------



## Fattitude1

dapper~ drapes


----------



## littlefairywren

drapes - grapes


----------



## Adamantoise

grapes - praise


----------



## nitewriter

praise - braise


----------



## littlefairywren

braise - brains


----------



## nitewriter

brains - brands


----------



## littlefairywren

brands - strand


----------



## Adamantoise

strand - trends


----------



## nitewriter

trends - redden


----------



## Weirdo890

redden - render


----------



## nitewriter

render - gender


----------



## Weirdo890

gender - bender


----------



## nitewriter

bender - breeds


----------



## Adamantoise

breeds - bleeds


----------



## littlefairywren

bleeds - elders


----------



## nitewriter

elders - resell


----------



## Adamantoise

resell - lepers


----------



## littlefairywren

lepers - pearls


----------



## Adamantoise

pearls - serial


----------



## nitewriter

serial - aerial


----------



## Adamantoise

aerial - realty


----------



## Weirdo890

realty - really


----------



## nitewriter

really - layers


----------



## Adamantoise

layers - delays


----------



## nitewriter

delays - :smitten::wubu:ladies:wubu::smitten:


----------



## littlefairywren

ladies - abides


----------



## nitewriter

abides - seabed


----------



## Adamantoise

seabed - ceased


----------



## Timberwolf

ceased - crease


----------



## nitewriter

crease - secret


----------



## Fattitude1

secret~ threes


----------



## nitewriter

threes - thresh


----------



## Fattitude1

thresh~ reshot


----------



## nitewriter

reshot - shores


----------



## Timberwolf

shores - chores


----------



## nitewriter

chores - scorch


----------



## Fattitude1

scorch~ crotch


----------



## Fattitude1

crotch~ crouch


----------



## nitewriter

crouch - church


----------



## Your Plump Princess

church - crutch


----------



## nitewriter

crutch - crunch


----------



## kaylaisamachine

crunch - brunch


----------



## littlefairywren

brunch - branch


----------



## nitewriter

branch - anchor


----------



## littlefairywren

anchor - choral


----------



## Fattitude1

choral~ corral


----------



## nitewriter

corral - rancor


----------



## Sweetie

rancor - corner


----------



## Fattitude1

corner~ cornea


----------



## nitewriter

cornea - acorns


----------



## Fattitude1

acorns~ cranes


----------



## nitewriter

cranes - scrape


----------



## Fattitude1

scrape~ parsed


----------



## nitewriter

parsed - depart


----------



## Fattitude1

depart~ parade


----------



## nitewriter

parade - appear


----------



## Fattitude1

appear~ appeal


----------



## nitewriter

appeal - apples


----------



## littlefairywren

apples - please


----------



## nitewriter

please - leased


----------



## Fattitude1

leased~ saddle


----------



## nitewriter

saddle - ladles


----------



## Fattitude1

ladles~ ladies:bow:


----------



## nitewriter

ladies - diesel


----------



## Sweetie

diesel - reside


----------



## nitewriter

reside - deride


----------



## Sweetie

deride - ridden


----------



## Fattitude1

ridden~ driven


----------



## Sweetie

driven - vendor


----------



## Fattitude1

vendor~ proven


----------



## Sweetie

proven - proves


----------



## nitewriter

proves - probes


----------



## Sweetie

probes - spores


----------



## nitewriter

spores - repose


----------



## Sweetie

repose - repost


----------



## nitewriter

repost - stupor


----------



## Sweetie

stupor - sports


----------



## Oona

sports - spurts


----------



## nitewriter

spurts - spurns


----------



## Weirdo890

spurns - slurps


----------



## nitewriter

slurps - purses


----------



## dharmabean

purses - pursue


----------



## Fattitude1

pursue~ supper


----------



## Weirdo890

supper - superb


----------



## nitewriter

superb - tubers


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Tubers - bruise


----------



## nitewriter

bruise - cruise


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Cruise - scribe


----------



## nitewriter

scribe -cerise


----------



## tiber2

ridden - hidden


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Cerise - criers


----------



## littlefairywren

criers - rivers


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Rivers - server


----------



## littlefairywren

server - verses


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Verses - severe


----------



## nitewriter

severe - serene


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Serene - nerves


----------



## nitewriter

nerves - severs


----------



## Sweetie

severs - vessel


----------



## nitewriter

vessel - lessen


----------



## Oona

nitewriter said:


> vessel - lessen




lessen - lesson


----------



## nitewriter

lesson - salons


----------



## Timberwolf

salons - talons


----------



## nitewriter

talons - stolen


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Stolen - molest


----------



## Sweetie

molest - mostly


----------



## Fattitude1

mostly~ stormy


----------



## Oona

stormy - storms


----------



## nitewriter

storms - morass


----------



## littlefairywren

morass - macros


----------



## nitewriter

macros - across Hi Kimberley


----------



## littlefairywren

across - coarse

Hello there, Charlie


----------



## nitewriter

coarse - crease


----------



## littlefairywren

crease - hearse


----------



## Sweetie

hearse - hoarse


----------



## Fattitude1

hoarse~ shores


----------



## nitewriter

shores - :eat2:smores:eat2:


----------



## Fattitude1

smores~ morass


----------



## nitewriter

morass - morals


----------



## Sweetie

morals - morays


----------



## nitewriter

morays - armory


----------



## Fattitude1

armory~ ramrod


----------



## Sweetie

ramrod -madder


----------



## nitewriter

madder - remand


----------



## Sweetie

remand - remain


----------



## Adamantoise

remain - inmate


----------



## Sweetie

inmate - minute


----------



## Adamantoise

minute - immune


----------



## nitewriter

immune - minuet


----------



## Sweetie

minuet - minted


----------



## nitewriter

minted - minced


----------



## Sweetie

minced - minces


----------



## nitewriter

minces - chimes


----------



## Sweetie

chimes - inches


----------



## nitewriter

inches - incest...its a family thing :shocked:


----------



## Sweetie

incest - steins


----------



## Fattitude1

steins~ tennis


----------



## Sweetie

tennis - sinner


----------



## nitewriter

sinner - insert


----------



## Fattitude1

insert~ trains


----------



## Sweetie

trains - rating


----------



## Fattitude1

rating~ grains


----------



## nitewriter

grains - brains.....please pass the fava beans & chianti


----------



## Fattitude1

brains~ raisin


----------



## nitewriter

raisin - snares


----------



## Fattitude1

snares~ reason


----------



## Sweetie

reason - season


----------



## nitewriter

season - stones


----------



## Sweetie

stones - honest


----------



## nitewriter

honest - throne


----------



## Weirdo890

throne - throng


----------



## nitewriter

throng - growth


----------



## Sweetie

growth - worthy


----------



## nitewriter

worthy - thorny


----------



## Sweetie

thorny - thorns


----------



## nitewriter

thorns - shorts


----------



## Sweetie

shorts - shouts


----------



## nitewriter

shouts - spouts


----------



## Sweetie

spouts - snouts


----------



## nitewriter

snouts - scouts


----------



## Sweetie

scouts - counts


----------



## dharmabean

counts - mounts


----------



## nitewriter

mounts - founts


----------



## Sweetie

founts - snouts


----------



## nitewriter

snouts - rousts


----------



## Fattitude1

rousts~ sprout


----------



## nitewriter

sprout - routes


----------



## Fattitude1

routes~ toured


----------



## nitewriter

toured - soured


----------



## Weirdo890

soured - soused


----------



## nitewriter

soused - duress


----------



## Fattitude1

duress~ dressy


----------



## Fattitude1

dressy~ sundry

(yes, I know what i did last night)


----------



## littlefairywren

sundry - Sunday


----------



## Weirdo890

Sunday - SunnyD


----------



## Sweetie

SunnyD - Sunday


----------



## nitewriter

Sunday - sundae :eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren

sundae - nudges


----------



## nitewriter

nudges - sudden


----------



## Weirdo890

sudden - dusten


----------



## Fattitude1

dusten(?) ~ rusted


----------



## nitewriter

rusted - turned


----------



## Sweetie

turned - detour


----------



## Weirdo890

detour - router


----------



## nitewriter

router - terror :shocked::shocked:


----------



## Fattitude1

terror~retort


----------



## Sweetie

retort - report


----------



## Weirdo890

report - resort


----------



## nitewriter

resort - sortie


----------



## Fattitude1

sortie~ reties


----------



## nitewriter

reties - strike


----------



## Sweetie

strike - stride


----------



## nitewriter

stride - dermis


----------



## Sweetie

dermis - mister


----------



## Fattitude1

mister~ stream


----------



## nitewriter

stream - meters


----------



## Sweetie

meters - master


----------



## nitewriter

master - astern


----------



## Sweetie

astern - hasten


----------



## nitewriter

hasten - fasten


----------



## Sweetie

fasten - fatten


----------



## nitewriter

:happy:fatten:happy: - patent


----------



## Sweetie

patent - tenant


----------



## littlefairywren

tenant - talent


----------



## Sweetie

littlefairywren said:


> tenant - talent



Hi! 

talent - lament


----------



## nitewriter

lament - malted


----------



## littlefairywren

Sweetie said:


> Hi!



Hello, Sweetie 


malted - halted


----------



## Sweetie

halted - halter


----------



## nitewriter

halter - alters


----------



## Sweetie

alters - trails


----------



## nitewriter

trails - astral


----------



## Sweetie

astral - trials


----------



## nitewriter

trials - satire


----------



## Adamantoise

satire - attire


----------



## nitewriter

attire - retail


----------



## Fattitude1

retail~ retain


----------



## nitewriter

retain - detain


----------



## Fattitude1

detain~ tanned


----------



## nitewriter

tanned - intend


----------



## Oona

intend - intent


----------



## nitewriter

intent - tenant


----------



## Fattitude1

tenant~ natter


----------



## Adamantoise

natter - retent


----------



## nitewriter

retent - tender


----------



## Adamantoise

tender - teared


----------



## nitewriter

teared - retard


----------



## Adamantoise

retard - barred


----------



## Sweetie

barred - barrel


----------



## nitewriter

barrel - barren


----------



## Adamantoise

barren - warren


----------



## nitewriter

warren - warden


----------



## Adamantoise

warden - darken


----------



## nitewriter

darken - harden


----------



## Fattitude1

harden~ drench


----------



## nitewriter

drench - inched


----------



## Fattitude1

inched~ chides


----------



## littlefairywren

chides - chimed


----------



## nitewriter

chimed - medics


----------



## Fattitude1

medics~ medias


----------



## nitewriter

medias - smiled


----------



## Sweetie

smiled - dismal


----------



## nitewriter

dismal - amidst


----------



## Fattitude1

amidst~ dismal


----------



## Fattitude1

dismal~ damsel


----------



## Sweetie

damsel -misled


----------



## nitewriter

misled - sailed


----------



## Sweetie

sailed - derail


----------



## nitewriter

derail - ladder


----------



## Sweetie

ladder - sadder


----------



## nitewriter

sadder - saddle Hi Ho Silver AWAY!!!


----------



## Fattitude1

saddle~ leased


----------



## Sweetie

leased - leafed


----------



## Adamantoise

leafed - defeat


----------



## Sweetie

defeat - deafen


----------



## Adamantoise

deafen - feared


----------



## Sweetie

feared - geared


----------



## Adamantoise

geared - grazed


----------



## nitewriter

grazed - crazed .....their coming to take me away ha ha:shocked:


----------



## Sweetie

nitewriter said:


> grazed - crazed .....their coming to take me away ha ha:shocked:



They'll be coming for me too...

crazed - scared


----------



## nitewriter

scared - chased


----------



## Sweetie

chased - hashed


----------



## nitewriter

hashed - dasher


----------



## Sweetie

dasher - shears


----------



## Fattitude1

shears~ hearse


----------



## nitewriter

hearse - search


----------



## Sweetie

search - arched


----------



## nitewriter

arched - cedars


----------



## Sweetie

cedars - scarce


----------



## nitewriter

scarce - soccer


----------



## Sweetie

soccer - scores


----------



## littlefairywren

scores - recess


----------



## Fattitude1

recess~ crests


----------



## nitewriter

crests - secret


----------



## Morganer

secret - crates


----------



## nitewriter

crates - skater


----------



## Sweetie

skater - stream


----------



## Never2fat4me

stream - meters


----------



## Sweetie

meters - meteor


----------



## nitewriter

meteor - tremor


----------



## Sweetie

tremor - terror


----------



## Never2fat4me

terror - retort


----------



## nitewriter

retort - resort


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Resort - terror


----------



## Never2fat4me

terror - tremor


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Tremor - remote


----------



## nitewriter

remote - meters


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Meters - stream


----------



## littlefairywren

stream - faster


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Faster - fatter


----------



## littlefairywren

fatter - falter


----------



## nitewriter

falter - halter


----------



## littlefairywren

halter - thrall


----------



## snuggletiger

Thrall~Thrill


----------



## nitewriter

thrill - tiller


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Tiller - litter


----------



## Never2fat4me

litter - little


----------



## nitewriter

little - titled


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Titled - detail


----------



## nitewriter

detail - derail


----------



## littlefairywren

derail - roiled


----------



## Adamantoise

roiled - coiled


----------



## Sweetie

coiled - foiled


----------



## nitewriter

foiled - foaled


----------



## Sweetie

foaled - loaded


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Loaded - dialed


----------



## nitewriter

dialed - paddle


----------



## Never2fat4me

paddle - piddle


----------



## nitewriter

piddle - puddle


----------



## Fattitude1

puddle~ cuddle


----------



## Never2fat4me

cuddle - ducked


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Ducked - sucked


----------



## nitewriter

sucked - suckle


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Suckle - buckle


----------



## Never2fat4me

buckle - lucked 

(mmmm - blueberry buckle! - now I am hungry... )


----------



## Sweetie

lucked - licked


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Licked - sliced


----------



## nitewriter

sliced - slider


----------



## Sweetie

slider - spider


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Spider - gripes


----------



## Fattitude1

gripes~ prides


----------



## Sweetie

prides - prudes


----------



## Never2fat4me

prudes - drapes


----------



## Sweetie

drapes - scrape


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Scrape - prices


----------



## nitewriter

prices - prince ........one day my Prince will come. Here Prince! Here Prince!!!


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Prince - cringe Most "Princes" are just toads in disguise


----------



## nitewriter

cringe - ginger .....ribbit


----------



## Never2fat4me

ginger - fringe


----------



## Sweetie

fringe - ringer


----------



## Never2fat4me

ringer - ranger


----------



## nitewriter

ranger - angler


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Angler - angels


----------



## littlefairywren

angels - slogan


----------



## nitewriter

slogan - glands


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Glands - slangs


----------



## Weirdo890

slangs - slants


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Slants - stalls


----------



## Never2fat4me

stalls - stills


----------



## Morganer

stills - drills


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Drills - slider


----------



## fat hiker

slider - glider


----------



## nitewriter

glider - gilded


----------



## Never2fat4me

gilded - diddle


----------



## Adamantoise

diddle - middle


----------



## littlefairywren

middle - dimple


----------



## Sweetie

dimple - pimple


----------



## Never2fat4me

pimple - limped


----------



## Sweetie

limped - lumped


----------



## Never2fat4me

lumped - plumes


----------



## Sweetie

plumes - maples


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Maples - plates


----------



## Sweetie

plates - latest


----------



## Never2fat4me

latest - talent


----------



## nitewriter

talent - lattes


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Lattes - states


----------



## nitewriter

states - steaks......make mine medium rare:eat2:


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Steaks - shakes


----------



## nitewriter

CaAggieGirl said:


> Steaks - shakes


sounds like a restaurant chain:eat1:

shakes - skates


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Skates - stares


----------



## nitewriter

stares - stress


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Stress - steers


----------



## nitewriter

steers - sheets


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Sheets - chests


----------



## Weirdo890

chests - hastes


----------



## nitewriter

hastes - chaste


----------



## Weirdo890

chaste - castes


----------



## Fattitude1

castes~ tassel


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Tassel - teases


----------



## Fattitude1

teases~ steers


----------



## Weirdo890

steers - steels


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Steels - slates


----------



## nitewriter

slates - elates


----------



## Never2fat4me

elates - steals


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Steals - sleets


----------



## Weirdo890

sleets - sleeps


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Sleeps - spells


----------



## Weirdo890

spells - spills


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Spills - splits :smitten:


----------



## Weirdo890

splits - splats


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Splats - stalls


----------



## Never2fat4me

stalls - slates


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Slates - salted


----------



## nitewriter

salted - sedate


----------



## Never2fat4me

sedate - elated


----------



## Weirdo890

elated - lattee


----------



## nitewriter

lattee - battle


----------



## littlefairywren

battle - cattle


----------



## nitewriter

cattle - cartel


----------



## littlefairywren

cartel - travel


----------



## Never2fat4me

travel - leaver


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Leaver - beaver


----------



## nitewriter

beaver - adverb


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Adverb - braver


----------



## Fattitude1

braver~ beaver


----------



## Never2fat4me

adverb - verbal


----------



## nitewriter

verbal - herbal


----------



## Fattitude1

herbal~ rehabs


----------



## Never2fat4me

rehabs - shared


----------



## Weirdo890

shared - shears


----------



## nitewriter

shears - sparse


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Sparse - sparks


----------



## Adamantoise

sparks - sharps (as in medical waste)


----------



## nitewriter

sharps - harass


----------



## Adamantoise

harass - shares


----------



## nitewriter

shares - stares:shocked:


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Stares - arrest


----------



## nitewriter

arrest - trader


----------



## Sweetie

trader -trades


----------



## nitewriter

trades - tirade


----------



## Sweetie

tirade - pirate


----------



## nitewriter

pirate - parent


----------



## Sweetie

parent - rental


----------



## nitewriter

rental - talent


----------



## Fattitude1

talent~ entail


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Entail - lentil


----------



## Weirdo890

lentil - tiller


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Tiller - retail


----------



## nitewriter

retail - tailor


----------



## Fattitude1

tailor~ sailor


----------



## nitewriter

sailor - trials


----------



## Never2fat4me

trials - triads


----------



## nitewriter

triads - stride


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Stride - trades


----------



## Never2fat4me

Trades - duster


----------



## nitewriter

duster - sturdy


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Sturdy - rusted


----------



## nitewriter

rusted - detour


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Detour - routes


----------



## nitewriter

routes - ousted


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Ousted - stored


----------



## nitewriter

stored - editor


----------



## Never2fat4me

editor - torrid


----------



## nitewriter

torrid - horrid


----------



## Adamantoise

horrid - orchid

:shocked:


----------



## nitewriter

orchid - choirs


----------



## Never2fat4me

choirs - chords


----------



## nitewriter

chords - scorch


----------



## littlefairywren

scorch - borsch


----------



## nitewriter

borsch - chores


----------



## Fattitude1

chores~ horses


----------



## nitewriter

horses - ashore


----------



## Never2fat4me

ashore - rashes


----------



## nitewriter

rashes - caress


----------



## Never2fat4me

caress - scared


----------



## Sweetie

scorch - chores


----------



## nitewriter

chores - scores


----------



## Never2fat4me

scores - recess


----------



## nitewriter

recess - crease


----------



## Fattitude1

crease~ secret


----------



## Never2fat4me

secret - cheers


----------



## nitewriter

cheers - shrews


----------



## Never2fat4me

shrews (and isn't that a two letter change? ) - shears


----------



## nitewriter

shears - caress

sorry only one brain cell seems to be firing this morning...and it's defective


----------



## Fattitude1

caress~ scared


----------



## nitewriter

scared - screed


----------



## Never2fat4me

screed -scored


----------



## nitewriter

scored - colder


----------



## Adamantoise

colder - loader


----------



## nitewriter

loader - larder


----------



## Never2fat4me

larder - barrel


----------



## nitewriter

barrel - rabble


----------



## Never2fat4me

rabble - babble


----------



## nitewriter

babble - bauble


----------



## Never2fat4me

bauble - bubble
(I was going to push the envelope with M Bublé, but that really is two words, even though it is just one person )


----------



## nitewriter

bubble - rubble 

bubble,bubble toil and trouble


----------



## Fattitude1

rubble~ rubles


----------



## nitewriter

rubles - rubies


----------



## littlefairywren

rubies - cruise


----------



## nitewriter

cruise - bruise


----------



## littlefairywren

bruise - buried


----------



## nitewriter

buried - burned


----------



## Never2fat4me

burned - deburr


----------



## nitewriter

deburr - burner


----------



## big_lad27

burner - runner


----------



## Fattitude1

runner~ gunner


----------



## big_lad27

gunner - grunge


----------



## Never2fat4me

grunge - grange


----------



## nitewriter

grange - orange


----------



## big_lad27

orange - organs


----------



## nitewriter

organs - orgasm :happy::happy::happy::happy::happy:


----------



## Never2fat4me

How do I follow that one up!! 

orgasm - ragmop


----------



## nitewriter

ragmop - glamor


----------



## Fattitude1

glamor~ morals


----------



## Never2fat4me

morals - morale


----------



## nitewriter

morale - mortal


----------



## littlefairywren

mortal - portal


----------



## Adamantoise

portal - raptor


----------



## nitewriter

raptor - porter


----------



## Adamantoise

porter - terror :shocked:


----------



## littlefairywren

terror - retort


----------



## nitewriter

retort - hotter


----------



## Never2fat4me

hotter - bother


----------



## nitewriter

bother - others


----------



## Adamantoise

others - mosher


----------



## nitewriter

mosher - smores:eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## Never2fat4me

smores - morass


----------



## nitewriter

morass - smarts


----------



## Adamantoise

smarts - master


----------



## littlefairywren

master - stamen


----------



## Adamantoise

stamen - meatus


----------



## Never2fat4me

meatus - steamy


----------



## nitewriter

steamy - master


----------



## Never2fat4me

master - matter


----------



## littlefairywren

matter - tamper


----------



## nitewriter

tamper - ampere


----------



## Adamantoise

ampere - reaper


----------



## nitewriter

reaper - reader


----------



## Never2fat4me

reader - dealer


----------



## nitewriter

dealer - reseal


----------



## Never2fat4me

reseal - leader


----------



## Fattitude1

leader~ ladder


----------



## nitewriter

ladder - derail


----------



## littlefairywren

derail - retail


----------



## RabbitScorpion

retail - tailed


----------



## nitewriter

tailed - toiled


----------



## Never2fat4me

toiled - foiled


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Foiled - failed


----------



## littlefairywren

failed - flared


----------



## nitewriter

flared - feared :shocked:


----------



## littlefairywren

feared - reefed


----------



## nitewriter

reefed - fender


----------



## Never2fat4me

fender - feeder


----------



## nitewriter

feeder - reseed


----------



## littlefairywren

reseed - desert


----------



## nitewriter

desert - preset


----------



## Never2fat4me

preset - stripe


----------



## nitewriter

stripe - ripens


----------



## littlefairywren

ripens - preens


----------



## nitewriter

preens - greens


----------



## Fattitude1

greens~ greets


----------



## Never2fat4me

greets - tigers


----------



## nitewriter

tigers - grates


----------



## Fattitude1

grates~ grated


----------



## Never2fat4me

grated - trader


----------



## nitewriter

trader - crater .....WATCH OUT for that hole!!!!


----------



## Never2fat4me

crater - crates


----------



## littlefairywren

crates - tracks


----------



## nitewriter

tracks - racket


----------



## littlefairywren

racket - tackle


----------



## nitewriter

tackle - cattle


----------



## greenforrest22

cattle---battle


----------



## greenforrest22

battle---tables


----------



## greenforrest22

tables---fables


----------



## greenforrest22

fables---cables


----------



## greenforrest22

cables---labels


----------



## greenforrest22

labels---sables


----------



## greenforrest22

sables---bleats


----------



## greenforrest22

bleats---bleaks


----------



## littlefairywren

bleaks - bagels


----------



## Never2fat4me

bagels - gabble


----------



## nitewriter

gabble - gables


----------



## Adamantoise

gables - garble


----------



## nitewriter

garble - rabble


----------



## littlefairywren

rabble - dabble


----------



## nitewriter

dabble - blades


----------



## greenforrest22

blades---ladles


----------



## nitewriter

ladles - ladies:smitten:


----------



## Adamantoise

ladies - jailed


----------



## Never2fat4me

jailed - dialed


----------



## Adamantoise

dialed - allied


----------



## nitewriter

allied - medial


----------



## greenforrest22

medial---redial


----------



## greenforrest22

redial---radial


----------



## greenforrest22

radial---dialer


----------



## greenforrest22

dialer---dealer


----------



## greenforrest22

dealer---healer


----------



## greenforrest22

healer---healed


----------



## greenforrest22

healed---leader


----------



## greenforrest22

leader---reader


----------



## greenforrest22

reader---header


----------



## greenforrest22

header---heater


----------



## greenforrest22

heater---eaters


----------



## greenforrest22

eaters---treats


----------



## greenforrest22

treats---crates


----------



## greenforrest22

crates---tracks


----------



## greenforrest22

tracks---bracks


----------



## greenforrest22

bracks---cracks


----------



## greenforrest22

cracks---crocks


----------



## greenforrest22

crocks---clocks


----------



## greenforrest22

clocks---flocks


----------



## greenforrest22

flocks---blocks


----------



## nitewriter

blocks - blacks


----------



## Never2fat4me

blacks - clacks


----------



## ConnieLynn

clacks - slacks


----------



## Fattitude1

slacks~ classy


----------



## nitewriter

classy - slacks


----------



## ConnieLynn

slacks - smacks


----------



## nitewriter

smacks - chasms


----------



## Adamantoise

chasms - charms


----------



## big_lad27

charms - scream


----------



## nitewriter

scream - scared


----------



## Never2fat4me

scared - dreads


----------



## nitewriter

dreads - trades


----------



## Fattitude1

trades~ sedate


----------



## nitewriter

sedate - steady


----------



## Adamantoise

steady - deaths


----------



## nitewriter

deaths - depths


----------



## Fattitude1

depths~ shaped


----------



## nitewriter

shaped - dasher


----------



## littlefairywren

dasher - basher


----------



## nitewriter

basher - Sherpa


----------



## Never2fat4me

Sherpa - herpes


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Herpes - preens


----------



## nitewriter

preens - ripens


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Ripens- prince :wubu:


----------



## nitewriter

One day my Prince will come. Here Prince, Here Prince! Good Boy!!!

Prince :wubu: - pencil


----------



## MsugarNspice

pencil - nipple :blush:


----------



## littlefairywren

nipple - pimple


----------



## nitewriter

pimple - simple


----------



## Adamantoise

simple - misled


----------



## nitewriter

misled - demise


----------



## MsugarNspice

demise - smiled


----------



## nitewriter

smiled - dismal


----------



## Fattitude1

dismal~ salami


----------



## nitewriter

salami - missal


----------



## Never2fat4me

missal - lassie


----------



## nitewriter

lassie - sailed


----------



## Fattitude1

sailed~ detail


----------



## Weirdo890

detail - derail


----------



## nitewriter

derail - ladder


----------



## Adamantoise

ladder - larder


----------



## Weirdo890

ladder - ladler


----------



## Adamantoise

ladler - caller


----------



## nitewriter

caller - clears


----------



## Adamantoise

clears - creaks


----------



## nitewriter

creaks - wrecks


----------



## Fattitude1

wrecks~ screwy


----------



## Never2fat4me

screwy - escrow


----------



## nitewriter

escrow - crowns


----------



## littlefairywren

crowns - scorns


----------



## nitewriter

scorns - scones:eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren

scones - lesson


----------



## nitewriter

lesson - unless


----------



## Weirdo890

unless - lenses


----------



## nitewriter

lenses - ensues


----------



## Adamantoise

ensues - sunset


----------



## littlefairywren

sunset - unrest


----------



## nitewriter

unrest - surest


----------



## Adamantoise

surest - rustle


----------



## littlefairywren

rustle - bustle


----------



## nitewriter

bustle - blurts


----------



## Never2fat4me

blurts - buster


----------



## nitewriter

buster - baster


----------



## Weirdo890

baster - batter


----------



## nitewriter

batter - barter


----------



## Fattitude1

barter~ retard


----------



## littlefairywren

retard - raters


----------



## nitewriter

raters - artery


----------



## Adamantoise

artery - tracer


----------



## nitewriter

tracer - retard


----------



## Never2fat4me

retard - trades


----------



## nitewriter

trades - tirade


----------



## Never2fat4me

tirade - dilate


----------



## nitewriter

dilate - plated


----------



## Fattitude1

plated~ plates


----------



## nitewriter

plates - lattes


----------



## ToniTails

lattes- settle


----------



## Adamantoise

settle - mettle


----------



## nitewriter

mettle - fettle


----------



## littlefairywren

fettle - kettle


----------



## nitewriter

kettle - settle


----------



## Weirdo890

settle - mettle


----------



## nitewriter

mettle - melted


----------



## Fattitude1

melted~ teamed


----------



## nitewriter

teamed - demean


----------



## Weirdo890

demean - demand


----------



## nitewriter

demand - remand


----------



## littlefairywren

remand - tandem


----------



## nitewriter

tandem - detain


----------



## Fattitude1

detain~ tanned


----------



## nitewriter

tanned - neaten


----------



## littlefairywren

neaten - beaten


----------



## nitewriter

beaten - berate


----------



## littlefairywren

berate - create


----------



## nitewriter

create - crater


----------



## Weirdo890

crater - retard


----------



## nitewriter

retard - trades


----------



## littlefairywren

trades - grades


----------



## nitewriter

grades - garden


----------



## Weirdo890

garden - dragon


----------



## nitewriter

dragon - groans


----------



## LuckyDreamer87

groans - groats


----------



## Weirdo890

groats - grates


----------



## littlefairywren

grates - target


----------



## nitewriter

target - greats


----------



## Weirdo890

greats - greets


----------



## LuckyDreamer87

greets - greeks


----------



## nitewriter

Greeks - creeks


----------



## Adamantoise

creeks - sucker


----------



## nitewriter

sucker - rescue


----------



## Adamantoise

rescue - cursor


----------



## Weirdo890

cursor - curser


----------



## littlefairywren

curser - curses


----------



## nitewriter

curses - purses


----------



## LuckyDreamer87

purses - pursed


----------



## nitewriter

pursed - purged


----------



## big_lad27

purged - groped


----------



## nitewriter

groped - deport


----------



## littlefairywren

deport - despot


----------



## nitewriter

despot - spotted


----------



## littlefairywren

We seem to have gone to seven letters 

despot - sloped


----------



## nitewriter

oo my bad:doh:... one of these days i will learn to count

sloped - solved


----------



## Fattitude1

solved~ solder


----------



## nitewriter

solder - oldest


----------



## Fattitude1

oldest~ eldest


----------



## nitewriter

eldest -steeds


----------



## Adamantoise

steeds - stewed


----------



## nitewriter

stewed - stowed


----------



## Sweetie

stowed - stoned


----------



## nitewriter

stoned - donuts ....why issit that when I gets high, I gets the munchies???:eat2:


----------



## Adamantoise

donuts - studio


----------



## nitewriter

studio - doubts


----------



## Adamantoise

doubts - robust


----------



## nitewriter

robust - strobe


----------



## littlefairywren

strobe - stroke


----------



## nitewriter

stroke - streak


----------



## big_lad27

streak - stream


----------



## littlefairywren

stream - market


----------



## nitewriter

market - marker


----------



## Fattitude1

marker~ remake


----------



## nitewriter

remake - remark


----------



## Adamantoise

remark - marred


----------



## littlefairywren

marred - barred


----------



## nitewriter

barred - barren


----------



## Adamantoise

barren - warren


----------



## littlefairywren

warren - warden


----------



## nitewriter

warden - harden


----------



## littlefairywren

harden - hanger


----------



## nitewriter

hanger - change


----------



## Adamantoise

change - glance


----------



## nitewriter

glance - angels


----------



## littlefairywren

angels - bagels


----------



## nitewriter

bagels - bangle


----------



## Adamantoise

bangle - enable


----------



## nitewriter

enable - leaner


----------



## alligadeer

leaner - earner


----------



## nitewriter

earner - meaner


----------



## Adamantoise

meaner - meagre


----------



## nitewriter

meagre - agreed


----------



## SprocketRocket

agreed - danger


----------



## nitewriter

danger - dangle


----------



## SprocketRocket

dangle - tangle


----------



## nitewriter

tangle - anklet


----------



## Adamantoise

anklet - tanker


----------



## nitewriter

tanker - tinker


----------



## littlefairywren

tinker - kitten


----------



## nitewriter

kitten - ticket


----------



## Adamantoise

ticket - tickle


----------



## nitewriter

tickle - tackle


----------



## Adamantoise

tackle - cackle


----------



## Fattitude1

cackle~ cankle


----------



## nitewriter

cankle - candle


----------



## SprocketRocket

candle - delace


----------



## nitewriter

delace - leased


----------



## Adamantoise

leased - please


----------



## SprocketRocket

please - sealed


----------



## Adamantoise

sealed - slayed


----------



## nitewriter

slayed - layers


----------



## Adamantoise

layers - salary


----------



## nitewriter

salary - rascal


----------



## Adamantoise

rascal - scaler


----------



## nitewriter

scaler - resale


----------



## Adamantoise

resale - regale


----------



## nitewriter

regale - agreed


----------



## big_lad27

agreed - greedy


----------



## nitewriter

greedy - degree


----------



## Adamantoise

degree - grader


----------



## nitewriter

grader - garter


----------



## littlefairywren

garter - target


----------



## nitewriter

target - gutter


----------



## Adamantoise

gutter - mutter


----------



## nitewriter

mutter - muster


----------



## Fattitude1

muster~ rusted


----------



## nitewriter

rusted - detour


----------



## littlefairywren

detour - router


----------



## nitewriter

router - terror


----------



## littlefairywren

terror - retort


----------



## nitewriter

retort - porter


----------



## littlefairywren

porter - potter


----------



## nitewriter

potter - teapot


----------



## Adamantoise

teapot - opiate


----------



## littlefairywren

opiate - pirate 

Ahoy, me hearties!


----------



## Adamantoise

pirate - tirade


----------



## nitewriter

tirade - diaper


----------



## Adamantoise

diaper - raider


----------



## nitewriter

raider - reader


----------



## Adamantoise

reader - reaper


----------



## nitewriter

reaper - career


----------



## Adamantoise

career - archer


----------



## nitewriter

archer - preach


----------



## Adamantoise

preach - phaser


----------



## Fattitude1

phaser~ shaped


----------



## nitewriter

shaped - phrase


----------



## Adamantoise

phrase - scrape


----------



## nitewriter

scrape - caress


----------



## Adamantoise

caress - sacred


----------



## nitewriter

sacred - screed


----------



## Adamantoise

screed - desire


----------



## Adamantoise

desire - raised


----------



## nitewriter

raised - braise


----------



## Adamantoise

braise - brains :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

brains:eat2:- strain


----------



## littlefairywren

strain - inters


----------



## nitewriter

inters - winter


----------



## Adamantoise

winter - rewind


----------



## littlefairywren

rewind - winded


----------



## nitewriter

winded - indeed


----------



## littlefairywren

indeed - denies


----------



## nitewriter

denies - sniped


----------



## SprocketRocket

sniped - nipped


----------



## Adamantoise

nipped - tipped


----------



## SprocketRocket

tipped - pitted


----------



## Adamantoise

pitted - potted


----------



## SprocketRocket

potted - topped


----------



## Adamantoise

topped - tapped


----------



## SprocketRocket

tapped - parted


----------



## nitewriter

parted - carpet


----------



## littlefairywren

carpet - preach


----------



## nitewriter

preach - peachy


----------



## Adamantoise

peachy - apache


----------



## nitewriter

apache - palace


----------



## SprocketRocket

palace - palate


----------



## nitewriter

palate - pallet


----------



## SprocketRocket

pallet - mallet


----------



## nitewriter

mallet - lament


----------



## SprocketRocket

lament - talent


----------



## littlefairywren

talent - dental


----------



## Adamantoise

dental - rental


----------



## nitewriter

rental - entail


----------



## Adamantoise

entail - talent


----------



## SprocketRocket

talent - lament


----------



## nitewriter

lament - metals


----------



## Adamantoise

*metal*s - tassel


----------



## nitewriter

tassel - siesta


----------



## Adamantoise

siesta - sister


----------



## nitewriter

sister - remits


----------



## Adamantoise

remits - permit


----------



## littlefairywren

permit - hermit


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> permit - hermit



hermit - thrice

Hey there.


----------



## littlefairywren

Hiya Tom 

thrice - cipher


----------



## Adamantoise

cipher - rhenic


----------



## nitewriter

rhenic - hinder


----------



## Adamantoise

hinder - driven


----------



## nitewriter

driven - vendor


----------



## Adamantoise

vendor - bonder


----------



## nitewriter

bonder - burden


----------



## Adamantoise

burden - endure


----------



## nitewriter

endure - render


----------



## Adamantoise

render - neared


----------



## nitewriter

neared - dealer


----------



## Fattitude1

dealer~ ladder


----------



## nitewriter

ladder - redial


----------



## Adamantoise

redial - radial


----------



## nitewriter

radial - lariat


----------



## Adamantoise

lariat - racial


----------



## nitewriter

racial - aclaim


----------



## Adamantoise

aclaim - malice


----------



## nitewriter

malice - facile


----------



## Adamantoise

facile - flacid


----------



## nitewriter

flacid - placid


----------



## Adamantoise

placid - pallid


----------



## nitewriter

pallid - allied


----------



## Adamantoise

allied - galled


----------



## Weirdo890

galled - legals


----------



## nitewriter

legals - eagles


----------



## Weirdo890

eagles - beagle


----------



## littlefairywren

beagle - gables


----------



## nitewriter

gables - stable


----------



## Adamantoise

stable - subtle


----------



## nitewriter

subtle - stubble


----------



## Adamantoise

stubble - rubble


----------



## nitewriter

Sorry Tom, I shouldn't do this before my first cup of coffee:doh:

rubble - rubles


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> Sorry Tom, I shouldn't do this before my first cup of coffee:doh:
> 
> rubble - rubles



rubles - bruise

It's okay mate - it happens to the best of us.


----------



## nitewriter

bruise - bruins


----------



## Adamantoise

bruins - brains


----------



## nitewriter

brains - sprain


----------



## Adamantoise

sprain - prints


----------



## mjbmxz

prints-paints


----------



## Adamantoise

paints - plants


----------



## nitewriter

plants - staple


----------



## littlefairywren

staple - sample


----------



## nitewriter

sample - apples


----------



## big_lad27

apples - please


----------



## Adamantoise

please - escape


----------



## nitewriter

escape - scrape


----------



## Adamantoise

scrape - papers


----------



## littlefairywren

papers - pavers


----------



## nitewriter

pavers - grapes


----------



## Adamantoise

grapes - greats


----------



## nitewriter

greats - streak


----------



## Weirdo890

streak - steaks


----------



## Mr Gosh

steaks - steals

Not that I'm hankering for cow meat or anything.


----------



## nitewriter

steals - tussle


----------



## Adamantoise

tussle - subtle


----------



## nitewriter

subtle - butler


----------



## Adamantoise

butler - buster


----------



## nitewriter

buster - ouster


----------



## Adamantoise

ouster - oyster


----------



## nitewriter

oyster - stereo


----------



## Adamantoise

stereo - poster


----------



## nitewriter

poster - sporty


----------



## Fattitude1

sporty~ portly


----------



## nitewriter

portly - trolly


----------



## littlefairywren

trolly - stroll


----------



## nitewriter

stroll - trills


----------



## Adamantoise

trills - flirts


----------



## nitewriter

flirts - stifle


----------



## littlefairywren

stifle - trifle


----------



## Adamantoise

trifle - retail


----------



## nitewriter

retail - tailor


----------



## Adamantoise

tailor - lariat


----------



## nitewriter

lariat - altars


----------



## Adamantoise

altars - astray


----------



## nitewriter

astray - astral


----------



## Adamantoise

astral - rascal


----------



## nitewriter

rascal - scrawl


----------



## Adamantoise

scrawl - sprawl


----------



## nitewriter

sprawl - prawns


----------



## Adamantoise

prawns - sprain


----------



## nitewriter

sprain - raisin


----------



## Adamantoise

raisin - arisen


----------



## nitewriter

arisen - senior


----------



## Adamantoise

senior - crones


----------



## nitewriter

crones - snores


----------



## Adamantoise

snores - stones


----------



## nitewriter

stones - sonnet


----------



## Adamantoise

sonnet - bonnet


----------



## nitewriter

bonnet - sonnet


----------



## Adamantoise

sonnet - tenors


----------



## nitewriter

tenors - stroke


----------



## Adamantoise

stroke - stoked


----------



## nitewriter

stoked - docket


----------



## Fattitude1

docket~ locket


----------



## nitewriter

locket - rocket


----------



## Weirdo890

rocket - locker


----------



## nitewriter

locker - colder


----------



## Fattitude1

colder~ bolder


----------



## nitewriter

bolder - nobler


----------



## Adamantoise

nobler - blower


----------



## nitewriter

blower - bowled


----------



## Adamantoise

bowled - elbows


----------



## nitewriter

elbows - browse


----------



## Adamantoise

browse - worsen


----------



## nitewriter

worsen - snores


----------



## Adamantoise

snores - snares


----------



## nitewriter

snares - caress


----------



## littlefairywren

caress - sacred


----------



## nitewriter

sacred - crease


----------



## Fattitude1

crease~ scared


----------



## nitewriter

scared - screed


----------



## Fattitude1

screed~ screen


----------



## littlefairywren

screen - cranes


----------



## nitewriter

cranes - scream


----------



## littlefairywren

scream - makers


----------



## nitewriter

makers - market


----------



## luvmybhm

market-stream


----------



## littlefairywren

stream - mitres


----------



## luvmybhm

mitres-permit


----------



## nitewriter

permit - temper


----------



## luvmybhm

temper-remote


----------



## nitewriter

remote - mother


----------



## luvmybhm

mother-hetero


----------



## nitewriter

hetero - bother


----------



## littlefairywren

bother - throbs


----------



## nitewriter

throbs - broths


----------



## littlefairywren

broths - shorts


----------



## Adamantoise

shorts - thorns


----------



## nitewriter

thorns - snorts


----------



## big_lad27

snorts - strong


----------



## nitewriter

strong - wrongs


----------



## littlefairywren

wrongs - sarong


----------



## nitewriter

sarong - prongs


----------



## Fattitude1

prongs~ Spring (hurry up, will ya??)


----------



## nitewriter

spring - sprint


----------



## luvmybhm

sprint-stripe


----------



## nitewriter

stripe - repast


----------



## luvmybhm

repast-parsed


----------



## nitewriter

parsed - depart


----------



## luvmybhm

depart-treads


----------



## nitewriter

treads - thread


----------



## luvmybhm

thread-earthy


----------



## nitewriter

earthy - theory


----------



## luvmybhm

theory-others


----------



## nitewriter

others - stereo


----------



## luvmybhm

stereo-others


----------



## nitewriter

others - bother


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Bothers - brother


----------



## nitewriter

bother - breath


----------



## Fattitude1

breath~ breach


----------



## nitewriter

breach - cherub


----------



## luvmybhm

cherub-busher


----------



## nitewriter

busher - shrubs


----------



## kizzylove

shrubs - bushes


----------



## nitewriter

bushes - bashes


----------



## luvmybhm

bashes - bastes


----------



## nitewriter

bastes - tables


----------



## Adamantoise

tables - castle


----------



## nitewriter

castle - chaste


----------



## luvmybhm

chaste-starch


----------



## nitewriter

starch - search


----------



## Fattitude1

search~ hearts


----------



## Adamantoise

hearts - rasher


----------



## nitewriter

rasher - washer


----------



## luvmybhm

washer-shrews


----------



## nitewriter

shrews - screws


----------



## Adamantoise

screws - caress


----------



## kizzylove

caress - braces


----------



## Adamantoise

braces - bakers


----------



## nitewriter

bakers - banker


----------



## Adamantoise

banker - canker


----------



## nitewriter

canker - cancer


----------



## Adamantoise

cancer - lancer


----------



## nitewriter

lancer - recant


----------



## luvmybhm

recant - trench


----------



## fat hiker

trench - center


----------



## nitewriter

center - decent


----------



## Fattitude1

decent~ tender


----------



## fat hiker

tender - tenner


----------



## nitewriter

tender - fender


----------



## luvmybhm

fender- feeder :eat1:


----------



## nitewriter

feeder - defers


----------



## big_lad27

defers - fester


----------



## nitewriter

fester - stereo


----------



## big_lad27

stereo - street


----------



## nitewriter

street - letter


----------



## luvmybhm

letter -teller


----------



## nitewriter

teller - pellet


----------



## Chickidee

pellet - pallet


----------



## nitewriter

pallet - ballet


----------



## luvmybhm

ballet -bleats


----------



## nitewriter

bleats - staple


----------



## Fattitude1

staple~ apples


----------



## nitewriter

apples - please


----------



## luvmybhm

please-sample


----------



## nitewriter

sample - impale


----------



## littlefairywren

impale - limpet


----------



## nitewriter

limpet - impels


----------



## Fattitude1

impels~ sample


----------



## Fattitude1

sample~ please


----------



## nitewriter

please - weasel


----------



## Fattitude1

weasel~ leases


----------



## luvmybhm

leases -lasses


----------



## nitewriter

lasses - tassel


----------



## littlefairywren

tassel - slated


----------



## nitewriter

slated - delays


----------



## Adamantoise

delays - played


----------



## nitewriter

played - pleads


----------



## luvmybhm

pleads-dapple

100th post! woo!


----------



## nitewriter

:bow::bounce::bow: Congratulations:bow::bounce::bow:

Dapple - applet


----------



## Adamantoise

applet - pallet


----------



## luvmybhm

pallet - staple


----------



## nitewriter

staple - postal


----------



## luvmybhm

postal -almost


----------



## swamptoad

almost - stomas


----------



## littlefairywren

swamptoad said:


> almost - stomas



Welcome back, swamptoad 

stomas - morass


----------



## luvmybhm

morass - ransom


----------



## swamptoad

Random - Moaned

Thank you lfw!!!!!!


----------



## nitewriter

ransom - moaner


----------



## luvmybhm

moaner  - remand


----------



## nitewriter

remand - manner


----------



## swamptoad

manner - namers


----------



## luvmybhm

namers -stream


----------



## swamptoad

Stream - Muster


----------



## nitewriter

muster - :bow:Master:bow:


----------



## Fattitude1

master~ masted


----------



## littlefairywren

masted - misted


----------



## nitewriter

misted - medics


----------



## swamptoad

medics - spiced


----------



## nitewriter

spiced - splice


----------



## luvmybhm

splice - police


----------



## nitewriter

police - recoil


----------



## luvmybhm

recoil -relics


----------



## nitewriter

relics - clears


----------



## swamptoad

Clears - Scares


----------



## nitewriter

scares - carets


----------



## swamptoad

Carets---Crests


----------



## nitewriter

crests - stress :shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## luvmybhm

stress -resist


----------



## swamptoad

resist - sirens


----------



## nitewriter

sirens - sneers


----------



## luvmybhm

sneers -serene


----------



## nitewriter

serene - severe


----------



## swamptoad

severe - vester


----------



## nitewriter

vester - voters


----------



## swamptoad

voters - starve


----------



## nitewriter

starve - staves


----------



## luvmybhm

staves-steams


----------



## nitewriter

steams - smears


----------



## luvmybhm

smears-remiss

evenin' nitewriter


----------



## swamptoad

remiss - mister


----------



## nitewriter

mister - :bow: master :bow:


----------



## luvmybhm

master -tasers


----------



## Timberwolf

tasers - lasers


----------



## Fattitude1

lasers~ serial


----------



## luvmybhm

serial -resale


----------



## swamptoad

resale - elates


----------



## nitewriter

elates - elapse


----------



## luvmybhm

elapse -sealed


----------



## Timberwolf

sealed - dealed


----------



## swamptoad

dealed - ladder


----------



## nitewriter

ladder - saddle


----------



## swamptoad

saddle - delays


----------



## nitewriter

delays - ladies


----------



## luvmybhm

ladies - ladles


----------



## swamptoad

ladles - called


----------



## nitewriter

called - decals


----------



## swamptoad

Decals - Sliced


----------



## nitewriter

sliced - scaled


----------



## Adamantoise

scaled - calmed


----------



## nitewriter

calmed - damsel

Good Evening Tom


----------



## luvmybhm

damsel - leased


----------



## swamptoad

leased - desalt


----------



## nitewriter

desalt - plates


----------



## Fattitude1

plates~ slated


----------



## luvmybhm

slated -detail


----------



## nitewriter

detail - derail


----------



## swamptoad

derail - glared


----------



## nitewriter

glared - dangle


----------



## swamptoad

Dangle - Glands


----------



## nitewriter

glands - signal


----------



## luvmybhm

signal -gnarls


----------



## nitewriter

gnarls - grails


----------



## luvmybhm

grails - ligers


----------



## nitewriter

ligers - linger


----------



## luvmybhm

linger -angler


----------



## nitewriter

angler - gander


----------



## fat hiker

gander - dangle


----------



## nitewriter

dangle - handle


----------



## luvmybhm

handle -hanged


----------



## nitewriter

hanged - hinged


----------



## swamptoad

hinged - gained


----------



## nitewriter

gained - pained


----------



## Fattitude1

pained~ rained


----------



## luvmybhm

rained - derail


----------



## swamptoad

derail - leader


----------



## Never2fat4me

leader - ladder


----------



## swamptoad

ladder - redial


----------



## nitewriter

redial - admire


----------



## luvmybhm

admire -dimmer


----------



## swamptoad

dimmer - remind


----------



## nitewriter

remind - milder


----------



## Adamantoise

milder - miller


----------



## swamptoad

miller - smiler


----------



## nitewriter

smiler - mailer


----------



## luvmybhm

mailer -realms


----------



## nitewriter

realms - stream


----------



## swamptoad

stream - mitres


----------



## nitewriter

mitres - meters


----------



## luvmybhm

meters- enters


----------



## nitewriter

enters - tenors


----------



## luvmybhm

tenors -snores


----------



## nitewriter

snores - shores ....please pass the sunscreen


----------



## luvmybhm

shores -rushes ahhh...now where to rub the lotion


----------



## Adamantoise

rushes - assure


----------



## nitewriter

assure - surges


----------



## Weirdo890

surges - sarges


----------



## luvmybhm

sarges -caress


----------



## swamptoad

caress - crests


----------



## nitewriter

crests - chests


----------



## luvmybhm

chests - heists


----------



## nitewriter

heists - eights


----------



## luvmybhm

eights-height


----------



## nitewriter

height - thighs


----------



## luvmybhm

thighs -slight


----------



## nitewriter

slight - blight


----------



## kizzylove

blight - slight


----------



## luvmybhm

slight - sleigh


----------



## nitewriter

sleigh - shield


----------



## luvmybhm

shield -dishes


----------



## nitewriter

dishes - heists


----------



## kizzylove

heists - theirs


----------



## nitewriter

theirs - priest


----------



## kizzylove

priest - resist


----------



## nitewriter

resist - mister


----------



## kizzylove

mister - sister


----------



## nitewriter

sister - steins


----------



## Saisha

steins - sirens


----------



## nitewriter

sirens - shines


----------



## Saisha

shines - damn, I'm stuck! lol


----------



## kizzylove

Saisha said:


> shines - damn, I'm stuck! lol


 
ya this one got me stumped a little

shines - shrine


----------



## nitewriter

shrine - rinsed


----------



## luvmybhm

rinsed-drinks


----------



## kizzylove

drinks - drunks


----------



## nitewriter

drunks - trunks


----------



## kizzylove

trunks - struck


----------



## Saisha

struck - crusts


----------



## littlefairywren

crusts - rustic


----------



## luvmybhm

rustic -tricks


----------



## nitewriter

tricks - strict


----------



## Saisha

strict - citrus


----------



## kizzylove

citrus - cruise


----------



## Saisha

cruise - rescue


----------



## kizzylove

rescue - screen


----------



## nitewriter

screen - secure


----------



## luvmybhm

secure -secret


----------



## Saisha

secret - street


----------



## kizzylove

street - treats


----------



## Fattitude1

treats~ stream


----------



## kizzylove

stream - matter


----------



## Saisha

matter - batter


----------



## nitewriter

batter - bather


----------



## Adamantoise

bather - bother


----------



## luvmybhm

bother - theory


----------



## nitewriter

theory - worthy


----------



## Adamantoise

worthy - thorny


----------



## Saisha

thorny - thorns


----------



## luvmybhm

thorns -snorts


----------



## kizzylove

snorts - storms


----------



## Saisha

storms - stormy


----------



## nitewriter

stormy - shorty


----------



## luvmybhm

shorty -youths


----------



## nitewriter

youths - mouths


----------



## Timberwolf

mouths - months


----------



## Saisha

months - smooth


----------



## luvmybhm

smooth -smooch :kiss2:


----------



## nitewriter

:kiss2:smooch:kiss2:- school


----------



## luvmybhm

school - choose


----------



## nitewriter

choose - chosen


----------



## Saisha

chosen - second


----------



## luvmybhm

second -sconce


----------



## nitewriter

sconce - censor


----------



## Saisha

censor - scores


----------



## nitewriter

scores - caress


----------



## Saisha

caress - scarey


----------



## nitewriter

scarey - chaser


----------



## Saisha

chaser - chases


----------



## nitewriter

chases - castes


----------



## Saisha

castes - castle


----------



## nitewriter

castle - cattle


----------



## Fattitude1

cattle~ rattle


----------



## nitewriter

rattle - retail


----------



## kizzylove

retail - relate


----------



## nitewriter

relate - elated


----------



## Idunnololz

elated - delete


----------



## nitewriter

delete - beetle


----------



## Saisha

beetle - eyelet


----------



## Adamantoise

eyelet - steely


----------



## Saisha

steely - settle


----------



## nitewriter

settle - letter


----------



## Adamantoise

letter - relate


----------



## nitewriter

relate - relent


----------



## Saisha

relent - rental


----------



## littlefairywren

rental - lament


----------



## Adamantoise

lament - menial


----------



## nitewriter

menial - denial


----------



## Fattitude1

denial~ dental


----------



## Saisha

dental - landed


----------



## nitewriter

landed - handle


----------



## Saisha

handle - lander


----------



## Timberwolf

lander - sander


----------



## nitewriter

sander - harden


----------



## Saisha

harden - garden


----------



## nitewriter

garden - dragon


----------



## luvmybhm

dragon -gonads


----------



## nitewriter

gonads - doings


----------



## Timberwolf

doings - goings


----------



## nitewriter

goings - groins :blink:


----------



## Saisha

groins - groans


----------



## luvmybhm

groans - grants


----------



## nitewriter

grants - giants


----------



## Saisha

giants - stains


----------



## luvmybhm

stains-stinks


----------



## nitewriter

stinks - saints


----------



## Saisha

saints - insets


----------



## nitewriter

insets - insert


----------



## Fattitude1

insert~ trains


----------



## nitewriter

trains - sprain


----------



## Fattitude1

sprain~ rapids


----------



## Saisha

rapids - drapes


----------



## nitewriter

drapes - diaper


----------



## Fattitude1

diaper~ parade


----------



## nitewriter

parade - appear


----------



## Saisha

appear - appeal


----------



## nitewriter

appeal - applet


----------



## luvmybhm

applet-plated


----------



## nitewriter

plated - detail


----------



## Adamantoise

detail - failed


----------



## Saisha

failed - denial


----------



## nitewriter

denial - leaden


----------



## Adamantoise

leaden - earned


----------



## Saisha

earned - darned


----------



## nitewriter

darned - danced


----------



## luvmybhm

danced -canned


----------



## nitewriter

canned - dancer


----------



## Fattitude1

dancer (with) cancer


----------



## nitewriter

cancer - cancel


----------



## luvmybhm

cancel -lanced

:shocked:


----------



## nitewriter

lanced - glance :batting:


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Glance - Lacing


----------



## nitewriter

lacing - clings


----------



## Saisha

clings - casing


----------



## nitewriter

casing - Ensign


----------



## Adamantoise

ensign - sinned


----------



## luvmybhm

sinned :blush: - design (sorry, it's too late for me to think of a better one)


----------



## nitewriter

design - signet .... i dunno looks good to me


----------



## luvmybhm

signet...really? ok. i will try...

signet - nights


----------



## nitewriter

nights - string


----------



## Adamantoise

string - singer


----------



## Saisha

singer - neighs


----------



## nitewriter

neighs - hinged


----------



## Fattitude1

hinged~ringed


----------



## nitewriter

ringed - grinds


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Grinds - Drinks


----------



## nitewriter

drinks - sinker


----------



## Fattitude1

sinker~resins


----------



## luvmybhm

resins -snores


----------



## Saisha

snores - sirens


----------



## luvmybhm

sirens - nurses


----------



## nitewriter

nurses - prunes


----------



## luvmybhm

prunes -spurns


----------



## nitewriter

spurns - slurps


----------



## luvmybhm

slurps -pulsar (oh yeah...get my geek on)


----------



## Saisha

pulsar - pearls


----------



## nitewriter

pearls - please


----------



## Adamantoise

please - places


----------



## nitewriter

places - splice


----------



## Saisha

splice - police


----------



## luvmybhm

police -couple


----------



## nitewriter

couple - compel


----------



## luvmybhm

compel -employ


----------



## nitewriter

employ - lemony


----------



## Adamantoise

lemony - felony


----------



## nitewriter

felony - lonely ........solitary confinement will do that


----------



## luvmybhm

lonely - lemony (well, it could make you bitter...)


----------



## nitewriter

lemony - motley ...I try not to be  I'm here to sign up for the crew!


----------



## luvmybhm

motley -motels (i'm sure the crew saw their fill of them)


----------



## nitewriter

motels - molten


----------



## Adamantoise

molten - lament


----------



## nitewriter

lament - dental


----------



## luvmybhm

dental -entail


----------



## nitewriter

entail - aliens


----------



## luvmybhm

aliens -senile :doh:


----------



## nitewriter

senile...what was that? oh yeah! - lesion


----------



## Fattitude1

lesion~ legion


----------



## Adamantoise

Legion - Pigeon


----------



## nitewriter

Pigeon - Nippon


----------



## luvmybhm

darlin' i am not sure where you were going with nippon, but you changed too many letters. it's wet noodle time naughty boy!

pigeon -region


----------



## nitewriter

Sorry, one of these daze I'll learn how to spel Should I put on my slave costume???
region - boring


----------



## Adamantoise

boring - roping


----------



## Saisha

roping - spring


----------



## nitewriter

spring - grains


----------



## luvmybhm

grains -grants

no, you can borrow my husband's...lol.


----------



## nitewriter

grants - string ....... I hope he wears a 44 reg, if he's a 36 short I'll look like Quasimoto


----------



## luvmybhm

string - strong 

haha. i have several inappropriate comments...but they would get me booted off this thread :batting:


----------



## nitewriter

strong - groans .....:bow:goodnight fair lady:bow: have to be abed now early day at work tomorrow


----------



## Adamantoise

groans - angers


----------



## luvmybhm

angers - ranger


----------



## nitewriter

ranger - German


----------



## Saisha

German - orange


----------



## nitewriter

orange - danger.........where's Danger Mouse & Penfold when you need them?


----------



## Adamantoise

danger - angler


----------



## nitewriter

angler - flange


----------



## Adamantoise

flange - glance


----------



## nitewriter

glance - lancet


----------



## Adamantoise

lancet - claret


----------



## luvmybhm

claret...what a good word tom. i had to look it up! i learned something new today. 

claret-tackle


----------



## nitewriter

tackle - anklet


----------



## Adamantoise

anklet - ankles (sorry, that's all I've got).


----------



## luvmybhm

ankles - navels


----------



## nitewriter

navels - shaven


----------



## Adamantoise

shaven - shaver


----------



## nitewriter

shaver - ravish


----------



## luvmybhm

ravish -shiver


----------



## nitewriter

shiver - silver


----------



## Fattitude1

silver~ revile


----------



## littlefairywren

revile - drivel


----------



## luvmybhm

drivel - bridle


----------



## nitewriter

bridle - riddle


----------



## luvmybhm

riddle -lidded


----------



## nitewriter

lidded -dialed


----------



## Adamantoise

dialed - dilate


----------



## luvmybhm

dilate-ladies :kiss2:


----------



## nitewriter

ladies:kiss2:- diesel


----------



## luvmybhm

diesel -sealed


----------



## nitewriter

sealed - delays


----------



## luvmybhm

delays -yodels


----------



## nitewriter

yodels - deploy


----------



## luvmybhm

deploy-played


----------



## nitewriter

played - lapped


----------



## Saisha

lapped - apples


----------



## nitewriter

apples - please


----------



## luvmybhm

please -sample


----------



## nitewriter

sample - simple


----------



## Adamantoise

simple - misled


----------



## littlefairywren

misled - slimes


----------



## nitewriter

misled - dismal


----------



## littlefairywren

That was perfect timing...but I beat you by a wee whisker, Charlie 

dismal - dismay


----------



## Saisha

dismay - amides


----------



## nitewriter

amides - disarm


----------



## Saisha

disarm - raised


----------



## nitewriter

raised - braise


----------



## Saisha

braise - bruise


----------



## nitewriter

bruise - rubles


----------



## luvmybhm

rubles-blurbs


----------



## nitewriter

blurbs - rubble


----------



## Saisha

rubble - burled


----------



## nitewriter

burled - burden


----------



## luvmybhm

burden -dumber


----------



## nitewriter

dumber - number


----------



## luvmybhm

number -bummer :really sad:


----------



## nitewriter

bummer:really sad: - lumber


----------



## Adamantoise

lumber - humble


----------



## luvmybhm

humble -fumble


----------



## Saisha

fumble - mumble


----------



## nitewriter

mumble - rumble


----------



## luvmybhm

rumble-marble


----------



## nitewriter

marble - rabble


----------



## Adamantoise

rabble - barbed


----------



## nitewriter

barbed - beards


----------



## luvmybhm

beards-dreams


----------



## nitewriter

dreams - smears


----------



## Adamantoise

smears - shears


----------



## Saisha

shears - sharks


----------



## nitewriter

sharks - harass


----------



## flyingsolo101

harass - rashes


----------



## luvmybhm

rashes -erases


----------



## nitewriter

erases - shares


----------



## luvmybhm

shares -arches


----------



## Saisha

arches - Cesare


----------



## Adamantoise

Cesare - scream


----------



## nitewriter

scream - harems


----------



## littlefairywren

harems - shamed


----------



## nitewriter

shamed - medias 

Should I be ashamed of my Harems???


----------



## littlefairywren

medias - Medusa 

No! I love the idea of languishing in a harem dressed in soft diaphanous outfits


----------



## nitewriter

Medusa - amuses

Ah what a lovely vision :wubu:.....excuse me whilst I take a cold shower.


----------



## luvmybhm

amuses -sesame


----------



## nitewriter

sesame - smears


----------



## Fattitude1

smears~ stream


----------



## Adamantoise

stream - metres


----------



## littlefairywren

metres - melter


----------



## nitewriter

melter - treble


----------



## Adamantoise

treble - beetle


----------



## littlefairywren

beetle - feeble


----------



## luvmybhm

feeble- feeler (like a bug feeler...sorry, all i could think of...)


----------



## Adamantoise

feeler - reeled 

It is a legitimate word,luv, don't fret.


----------



## littlefairywren

reeled - dealer


----------



## Fattitude1

dealer~ relate


----------



## Adamantoise

relate - rebate


----------



## Saisha

rebate - eaters


----------



## nitewriter

:eat1::eat1:eaters:eat1::eat1: - repeat


----------



## luvmybhm

repeat -berate


----------



## nitewriter

berate - aerate


----------



## luvmybhm

aerate-teaser


----------



## nitewriter

teaser - breast


----------



## Adamantoise

breast - sabres


----------



## luvmybhm

sabres -caress

just be careful when you caress sabres..they might go off and cut off a hand.


----------



## Saisha

caress - recess


----------



## nitewriter

recess - scores


----------



## luvmybhm

scores- fresco


----------



## nitewriter

fresco - coffer


----------



## Adamantoise

coffer - forced


----------



## nitewriter

forced - forged


----------



## littlefairywren

forged - groped


----------



## nitewriter

groped- gopher


----------



## Saisha

gopher - gropes


----------



## nitewriter

gropes  - spores


----------



## prplecat

spores - repots


----------



## nitewriter

repots - stored


----------



## Adamantoise

stored - stowed


----------



## luvmybhm

stowed -bestow


----------



## nitewriter

bestow - towels


----------



## Adamantoise

towels - dowels


----------



## Saisha

dowels - models


----------



## nitewriter

models - demons


----------



## Adamantoise

demons - smoked


----------



## littlefairywren

smoked - socked


----------



## Yakatori

socked - cocked


----------



## nitewriter

cocked - docked


----------



## Adamantoise

docked - corked


----------



## nitewriter

corked - crowed


----------



## Adamantoise

crowed - wormed


----------



## nitewriter

wormed - dormer


----------



## Adamantoise

dormer - former


----------



## littlefairywren

former - roamer


----------



## luvmybhm

roamer- marrow


----------



## nitewriter

marrow - arrows


----------



## Adamantoise

arrows - sorrow


----------



## nitewriter

sorrow - borrow


----------



## littlefairywren

borrow - burrow


----------



## nitewriter

burrow - burros


----------



## Saisha

burros - borers


----------



## Adamantoise

borers - sorbet


----------



## luvmybhm

sorbet-berets


----------



## Adamantoise

berets - street


----------



## nitewriter

street - tweets


----------



## Adamantoise

tweets - sweets


----------



## nitewriter

sweets - sheets ...Egyptian cotton aisle 5


----------



## Adamantoise

sheets - sheens


----------



## luvmybhm

sheens -senses


----------



## Adamantoise

senses - sensed


----------



## nitewriter

sensed - sedans


----------



## luvmybhm

sedans- dances


----------



## nitewriter

dances - candle


----------



## Adamantoise

candle - landed


----------



## littlefairywren

landed - deadly


----------



## nitewriter

deadly - saddle.......they shot the Sheriff time to round up a posse!!!


----------



## luvmybhm

saddle-dashed (and they're off...!)


----------



## nitewriter

dashed---- gashed#%*&^@......must watch where I'm running


----------



## Adamantoise

gashed - staged


----------



## littlefairywren

staged - tagged


----------



## Saisha

tagged - dagger


----------



## Adamantoise

dagger - gadget


----------



## luvmybhm

gadget -tugged


----------



## shadowedmorning

tugged - gutted


----------



## Adamantoise

gutted - butted


----------



## luvmybhm

butted -debuts


----------



## nitewriter

debuts - sublet


----------



## luvmybhm

sublet - blouse


----------



## Adamantoise

blouse - obtuse


----------



## littlefairywren

obtuse - tousle


----------



## shadowedmorning

tousle - luster


----------



## nitewriter

luster - salter


----------



## shadowedmorning

salter - lasted


----------



## nitewriter

lasted - pleats


----------



## Adamantoise

pleats - places


----------



## shadowedmorning

places - scrape


----------



## Adamantoise

scrape - escape


----------



## littlefairywren

escape - asleep


----------



## Adamantoise

asleep - pastel


----------



## nitewriter

pastel - apples


----------



## Adamantoise

apples - maples


----------



## luvmybhm

maples -simple


----------



## shadowedmorning

simple - pliers


----------



## nitewriter

pliers - pearls


----------



## Adamantoise

pearls - slayer


----------



## nitewriter

slayer - replay


----------



## Adamantoise

replay - really


----------



## nitewriter

really - realty


----------



## Adamantoise

realty - treaty


----------



## luvmybhm

treaty-hearty


----------



## nitewriter

hearty - earthy


----------



## Saisha

earthy - hearth


----------



## shadowedmorning

hearth - threat


----------



## Adamantoise

threat - breath


----------



## nitewriter

breath - thread


----------



## Adamantoise

thread - shared


----------



## nitewriter

shared - radish


----------



## Adamantoise

radish - disarm


----------



## nitewriter

disarm - madras


----------



## Saisha

madras - Masada


----------



## nitewriter

Masada - damask


----------



## Adamantoise

damask - Madras


----------



## Fattitude1

Madras~ dreams


----------



## nitewriter

dreams - harems


----------



## littlefairywren

harems - shared


----------



## Adamantoise

shared - hashed


----------



## Saisha

hashed - dasher


----------



## Adamantoise

dasher - shamed


----------



## nitewriter

shamed - amused


----------



## Adamantoise

amused - paused


----------



## nitewriter

paused - pedals


----------



## Fattitude1

pedals~ medals


----------



## Adamantoise

medals - flames


----------



## nitewriter

flames - measly


----------



## luvmybhm

measly-smiley


----------



## nitewriter

smiley - milers


----------



## Adamantoise

milers - milder


----------



## nitewriter

milder - limber


----------



## Adamantoise

limber - blimey


----------



## nitewriter

blimey - byline


----------



## Adamantoise

byline - bilane


----------



## nitewriter

bilane - enable


----------



## Timberwolf

enable - unable


----------



## nitewriter

unable - bundle


----------



## Adamantoise

bundle - nubile


----------



## nitewriter

Hi Tom 

nubile ... I like that one - nibble


----------



## Adamantoise

Yo!

nibble - bibles


----------



## nitewriter

bibles - kibble


----------



## Adamantoise

kibble - libber


----------



## nitewriter

libber - rubble


----------



## Sushi

rubble - bubble


----------



## littlefairywren

bubble - bauble


----------



## Adamantoise

bauble - dabble


----------



## Sushi

dabble - babble


----------



## nitewriter

babble - bobble


----------



## Sushi

bobble - hobble


----------



## nitewriter

hobble - wobble


----------



## Sushi

wobble - cobble


----------



## Adamantoise

cobble - hobble


----------



## nitewriter

hobble - behold


----------



## Sushi

behold - bolder


----------



## nitewriter

bolder - refold


----------



## Sushi

refold - colder


----------



## nitewriter

colder - curdle


----------



## Adamantoise

curdle - hurled


----------



## Sushi

hurled - furled


----------



## luvmybhm

furled-fluted


----------



## nitewriter

fluted - fouled :doh:


----------



## ashley112

fouled - fooled


----------



## Adamantoise

fooled - loomed


----------



## Saisha

capers - rasped


----------



## Adamantoise

rasped - raised


----------



## littlefairywren

raised - sailed


----------



## nitewriter

sailed - slayed


----------



## luvmybhm

slayed-layers


----------



## littlefairywren

layers - yearly


----------



## nitewriter

yearly - barley


----------



## Adamantoise

barley - rabble


----------



## Saisha

rabble - blares


----------



## nitewriter

blares - barrel


----------



## Adamantoise

barrel - barbel


----------



## nitewriter

barbel - rabbet


----------



## Adamantoise

rabbet - barter


----------



## nitewriter

barter - artery


----------



## Adamantoise

artery - parter


----------



## nitewriter

parter - raptor


----------



## Adamantoise

raptor - carrot


----------



## nitewriter

carrot - crater


----------



## fat hiker

crater - terran


----------



## Adamantoise

terran - ranted


----------



## nitewriter

ranted - trades


----------



## Saisha

trades - desert


----------



## nitewriter

desert - sorted


----------



## big_lad27

sorted - posted


----------



## Adamantoise

posted - topped


----------



## nitewriter

topped - despot


----------



## Adamantoise

despot - hosted


----------



## nitewriter

hosted - hostel


----------



## Adamantoise

hostel - shovel


----------



## luvmybhm

hi boys. i'm back from holiday to re-start this thread too....

shovel-vowels


----------



## Adamantoise

luvmybhm said:


> hi boys. i'm back from holiday to re-start this thread too....
> 
> shovel-vowels



Heya, how's things? 

vowels - wolves


----------



## BCHolly

wolves - solves x


----------



## Adamantoise

solves - lovers


----------



## nitewriter

lovers - louver


----------



## luvmybhm

Adamantoise said:


> Heya, how's things?



good! hope you had a great christmas and enjoyed your happy new year's eve!

louver-louder


----------



## nitewriter

Louder - reload ..... praise the Lord & pass the Ammunition


----------



## luvmybhm

reload -adored


----------



## shadowedmorning

adored - dreads


----------



## Adamantoise

dreads - erased


----------



## nitewriter

erased - grease


----------



## Adamantoise

grease - greens


----------



## littlefairywren

greens - sneers


----------



## nitewriter

sneers - sewers


----------



## Adamantoise

sewers - sweets


----------



## luvmybhm

sweets -steeds


----------



## Adamantoise

steeds - sheets


----------



## luvmybhm

sheets- sleets


----------



## Adamantoise

sleets - steely


----------



## nitewriter

steely - dan...whoops senior moment:doh: - styles


----------



## Adamantoise

styles - styled


----------



## luvmybhm

styled-lasted


----------



## Adamantoise

lasted - malted


----------



## nitewriter

malted - demote


----------



## andotherstories

Demote - denote


----------



## Adamantoise

denote - tender

Hi!


----------



## nitewriter

tender - deters


----------



## andotherstories

Deters - stared


----------



## Adamantoise

stared - scared


----------



## luvmybhm

scared -caress :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf

caress - snares


----------



## Adamantoise

snares - ranges


----------



## littlefairywren

ranges - agents


----------



## luvmybhm

welcome back timberwolf!

agents-giants (they might be...)


----------



## nitewriter

giants - string......now where is that giant ball of string...Iowa???


----------



## Adamantoise

string - trains


----------



## luvmybhm

trains - taints


----------



## Adamantoise

taints - paints


----------



## luvmybhm

paints -points


----------



## FreeThinker

points - poison


----------



## Gspoon

Poison - Onions


----------



## Adamantoise

onions - unions


----------



## luvmybhm

unions-bunion


----------



## nitewriter

bunion - unborn


----------



## luvmybhm

unborn-neuron


----------



## Adamantoise

neuron - gunner


----------



## nitewriter

gunner - hunger


----------



## Adamantoise

hunger - hugger


----------



## nitewriter

hugger - bugger


----------



## Adamantoise

bugger - lugger


----------



## nitewriter

lugger - bugler


----------



## Adamantoise

bugler - uglier


----------



## nitewriter

uglier - grille


----------



## Adamantoise

grille - gilled


----------



## nitewriter

gilled - filled


----------



## Adamantoise

filled - hilled


----------



## luvmybhm

hilled -billed


----------



## Adamantoise

billed - killed


----------



## luvmybhm

killed-kilned


----------



## nitewriter

kilned - nailed


----------



## Adamantoise

nailed - pained


----------



## Yakatori

pained - fained


----------



## Adamantoise

fained - finned

It should be okay.


----------



## nitewriter

finned - define


----------



## Adamantoise

define - deafen


----------



## nitewriter

deafen - fender


----------



## luvmybhm

fender-friend


----------



## nitewriter

friend - rifled


----------



## Adamantoise

rifled - riffed


----------



## Yakatori

rifled - rifler


----------



## Adamantoise

rifler - relief


----------



## luvmybhm

relief -feline


----------



## Adamantoise

feline - refine


----------



## luvmybhm

refine-infers


----------



## Adamantoise

infers - strife


----------



## luvmybhm

strife-rifles


----------



## Adamantoise

rifles - flares


----------



## luvmybhm

flares-flames


----------



## Adamantoise

flames - frames


----------



## luvmybhm

frames- smears

hi tom!


----------



## Adamantoise

smears - dreams

Hello!


----------



## nitewriter

dreams - treads


----------



## IAmTheBlackWizards

treads - treats


----------



## luvmybhm

treats-satire

welcome to the game black wizard!


----------



## nitewriter

satire - attire


----------



## Adamantoise

attire - rotate


----------



## luvmybhm

rotate-otters


----------



## Adamantoise

otters - routes


----------



## luvmybhm

routes - stroke


----------



## Adamantoise

stroke - rocket


----------



## luvmybhm

rocket-choker


----------



## Adamantoise

choker - kosher


----------



## luvmybhm

kosher - shower


----------



## nitewriter

shower - washer


----------



## Adamantoise

washer - shaker


----------



## littlefairywren

shaker - hasher


----------



## Adamantoise

hasher - masher


----------



## nitewriter

masher - marshy


----------



## Adamantoise

marshy - smarmy


----------



## luvmybhm

smarmy-smarty


----------



## nitewriter

smarty - :bow:master:bow:


----------



## luvmybhm

master - stamen (see...it's good to be a gardener)


----------



## Adamantoise

stamen - mantle


----------



## nitewriter

mantle - antler

I was never one to have a green thumb, tho more often than not it was black & blue from wacking myself with the hammer.


----------



## luvmybhm

antler -nearly

i am ok to hang up pictures or such...but i can't do much else in the hammering dept. (i am not good at the math required to build things properly.) the only hammering i do these days is to bang in tomato stakes...


----------



## nitewriter

nearly - yearns:blush:


----------



## Adamantoise

yearns - snarky


----------



## luvmybhm

snarky -skanky


----------



## Adamantoise

skanky - swanky


----------



## luvmybhm

swanky - stanky (sorry is all i can think of...if someone has a better one feel free to override)


----------



## Adamantoise

stanky - stinky


----------



## luvmybhm

stinky-sticky


----------



## Timberwolf

sticky - stocky


----------



## nitewriter

stocky - costly


----------



## Adamantoise

costly - closet


----------



## nitewriter

closet - locket


----------



## Adamantoise

locket - socket


----------



## nitewriter

socket - docket


----------



## Timberwolf

docket - rocket


----------



## luvmybhm

rocket - racket


----------



## nitewriter

racket - crater


----------



## luvmybhm

crater - traces


----------



## nitewriter

traces - trance ......you are getting sleepy. When I say BooYa, you will do the chicken dance.:happy:


----------



## luvmybhm

i'm getting sleepy??? . could have used you at 4am when i was up posting that LOL.

btw...i do a mean chicken dance. 

trance-banter


----------



## nitewriter

banter - antler ..... ah yes chicken dance a must at all wedding receptions. it gets all the guests horny:batting:


----------



## luvmybhm

antler -tangle

see...and i thought it was the bridesmaids' purpose to horn out the guests has every wedding based rom-com steered me wrong all these years?:doh:


----------



## nitewriter

tangle - Angels :bow: Last Wedding I went to the Bride & Groom lip sinc to Paradise by the dashboard light


----------



## luvmybhm

angels - single


----------



## nitewriter

single - angles


----------



## mulrooney13

angles - ankles


----------



## luvmybhm

ankles -gleans


----------



## nitewriter

gleans - single


----------



## luvmybhm

single - mingle 

go ahead...grab a martini...and do try the swedish meatballs...they are delish. enjoy yourself!


----------



## nitewriter

mingle - gimlet .....cheers now wheres my vodka?


----------



## luvmybhm

look at you teaching me a new word 

gimlet-midget


----------



## Adamantoise

midget - smidge (a very small amount or part) "Excuse me - could you move over a smidge?"


----------



## nitewriter

smidge - smiled


----------



## luvmybhm

smiled -devils :blush: who? not me... :batting:


----------



## nitewriter

devils - sliver .... I'll take a sliver of cake a smidge is too too much:eat2:


----------



## luvmybhm

sliver - virile


----------



## nitewriter

virile - revile


----------



## luvmybhm

revile-livers


----------



## nitewriter

livers - perils


----------



## Adamantoise

perils - silver


----------



## nitewriter

silver - lovers


----------



## luvmybhm

lovers- solves


----------



## nitewriter

solves - lesson


----------



## luvmybhm

lesson-lesion


----------



## Adamantoise

lesion - legion


----------



## nitewriter

legion - region


----------



## luvmybhm

region- groins


----------



## nitewriter

groins omg call the Guiness book of world records! - grains


----------



## luvmybhm

grains- strain


----------



## nitewriter

strain - string


----------



## luvmybhm

string -brings


----------



## nitewriter

brings - binges


----------



## luvmybhm

binges -single


----------



## nitewriter

single - seeing :batting::smitten:


----------



## Adamantoise

seeing - easing


----------



## nitewriter

easing - singer


----------



## Adamantoise

singer - sinner


----------



## nitewriter

sinner - resign


----------



## Adamantoise

resign - gainer


----------



## nitewriter

gainer - reigns


----------



## luvmybhm

reigns-neighs


----------



## nitewriter

neighs - eights


----------



## luvmybhm

eights-height


----------



## Adamantoise

height - weight


----------



## luvmybhm

weight-widget


----------



## Adamantoise

widget - twinge


----------



## luvmybhm

twinge-tinged


----------



## nitewriter

tinged - intend


----------



## luvmybhm

intend-tendon


----------



## nitewriter

tendon - intone


----------



## Adamantoise

intone - tonnes


----------



## nitewriter

tonnes -bonnet


----------



## Adamantoise

bonnet - sonnet


----------



## nitewriter

sonnet - tennis.....anyone?


----------



## Adamantoise

tennis - twines


----------



## nitewriter

twines - spinet


----------



## Adamantoise

spinet - stripe


----------



## nitewriter

stripe - pliers


----------



## Adamantoise

pliers - prices


----------



## nitewriter

prices - prince......one day he'll come. Here Prince Here Prince!


----------



## Adamantoise

prince - cringe


----------



## luvmybhm

cringe - ginger


----------



## nitewriter

ginger - jigger


----------



## Adamantoise

jigger - jogger


----------



## nitewriter

jogger - logger


----------



## luvmybhm

logger -longer :blush:


----------



## nitewriter

longer - belong


----------



## Adamantoise

belong - oblong


----------



## nitewriter

oblong - bongos


----------



## luvmybhm

bongos -bosons


----------



## Adamantoise

bosons - bosoms (you forced my hand with this one...probably not the best turn of phrase...)


----------



## nitewriter

bosoms - combos


----------



## luvmybhm

combos -smooch :kiss2:


----------



## nitewriter

smooch:kiss2: - :blush:chomps:blush:


----------



## Adamantoise

chomps - epochs


----------



## nitewriter

epochs - chosen


----------



## Adamantoise

chosen - clones


----------



## nitewriter

clones - candle


----------



## Adamantoise

candle - dancer


----------



## nitewriter

dancer - rancid


----------



## littlefairywren

rancid - candid


----------



## nitewriter

candid - adding


----------



## Adamantoise

adding - aiding


----------



## nitewriter

aiding - hiding


----------



## Adamantoise

hiding - biding


----------



## luvmybhm

biding-binged


----------



## nitewriter

binged - bridge


----------



## luvmybhm

bridge - gerbil


----------



## nitewriter

gerbil - bugler


----------



## luvmybhm

bugler -lumber


----------



## Adamantoise

lumber - tumble


----------



## nitewriter

tumble - medium


----------



## Adamantoise

medium - immune


----------



## Gspoon

immune - minute


----------



## nitewriter

minute -tedium


----------



## Adamantoise

tedium - united


----------



## nitewriter

united - manchester.....whoops wrong again

united - unties


----------



## Adamantoise

unties - auntie


----------



## nitewriter

auntie - united


----------



## Adamantoise

united - detain


----------



## nitewriter

detain - rained


----------



## Adamantoise

rained - haired


----------



## nitewriter

haired - diaper


----------



## Adamantoise

diaper - dialer


----------



## nitewriter

dialer - leader


----------



## fat hiker

leader - leaden


----------



## nitewriter

leaden - lender


----------



## Adamantoise

lender - mender


----------



## nitewriter

mender - remind


----------



## Adamantoise

remind - remain


----------



## nitewriter

remain - retain


----------



## Adamantoise

retain - tanner


----------



## nitewriter

tanner - recant


----------



## Adamantoise

recant - antler


----------



## nitewriter

antler - retail


----------



## Adamantoise

retail - trials


----------



## nitewriter

trials - alters


----------



## luvmybhm

alters- salted


----------



## nitewriter

salted - leased


----------



## Adamantoise

leased - sailed


----------



## nitewriter

sailed - dialer


----------



## luvmybhm

dialer- dealer


----------



## nitewriter

dealer - reload....ready on the right ready on the left ready on the firing line!


----------



## luvmybhm

reload - dollar


----------



## Adamantoise

dollar - collar


----------



## dwesterny

collar-oracle


----------



## nitewriter

oracle - placer


----------



## luvmybhm

placer-pearls


----------



## dwesterny

pearls-lapses


----------



## luvmybhm

lapses-please


----------



## dwesterny

Please-sleepy


----------



## nitewriter

sleepy - elapse


----------



## Adamantoise

elapse - elopes


----------



## nitewriter

elopes - people


----------



## Adamantoise

people - topple


----------



## nitewriter

topple - tipple ......Barkeep! another Pint for me and my friend.


----------



## luvmybhm

tipple -pimple


----------



## nitewriter

pimple - impels


----------



## luvmybhm

impels-smiles


----------



## dwesterny

smiles-simile


----------



## luvmybhm

simile -lilies


----------



## dwesterny

Lilies - Leslie


----------



## luvmybhm

leslie -selfie :batting:


----------



## nitewriter

selfie - diesel


----------



## luvmybhm

diesel-ladies :batting:


----------



## dwesterny

ladies - saddle


----------



## Adamantoise

saddle - addled


----------



## dwesterny

Addled - Deadly


----------



## nitewriter

deadly - saddle


----------



## dwesterny

saddle - sadley


----------



## luvmybhm

hmmm...i thought sadly was sadly...not sadely. but hey, i will wing it...

sadely- leased


----------



## nitewriter

leased - please


----------



## BriannaBombshell

Please-Sealed


----------



## Adamantoise

sealed - seared


----------



## dwesterny

luvmybhm said:


> hmmm...i thought sadly was sadly...not sadely. but hey, i will wing it...
> 
> sadely- leased



DOE! How the hell did I do that? Gah....

seared - adores


----------



## nitewriter

adores - scored


----------



## luvmybhm

scored - fresco


----------



## nitewriter

fresco - confer


----------



## luvmybhm

confer -corner


----------



## Adamantoise

corner - crones


----------



## nitewriter

crones - ounces


----------



## luvmybhm

ounces-sconce


----------



## nitewriter

sconce - second


----------



## luvmybhm

second -deacon


----------



## nitewriter

deacon - candor


----------



## luvmybhm

candor- adorns


----------



## nitewriter

adorns - scorns


----------



## luvmybhm

scorns -snores zzzzzzzzz


----------



## nitewriter

zzzzz...huh where was I? snores - reason


----------



## luvmybhm

reason -learns


----------



## nitewriter

learns - cleans


----------



## luvmybhm

i have done enough cleaning this weekend!

cleans-uncles


----------



## nitewriter

uncles - unseal.......cleaning done! Now sip a sloe gin fizz and watch reruns of Housewives of Weezer Idaho!


----------



## luvmybhm

unseal - nausea


----------



## nitewriter

nausea - unsafe


----------



## luvmybhm

unsafe - sundae :eat1:


----------



## nitewriter

sundae:eat1: - undies :blush:


----------



## luvmybhm

undies - signed


----------



## nitewriter

You autographed my boxers how sweet!

signed - singer


----------



## luvmybhm

singer -grinds


----------



## nitewriter

grinds - drinks


----------



## luvmybhm

drinks- rinsed


----------



## nitewriter

rinsed - design


----------



## biggirlsrock

Design - singer


----------



## nitewriter

singer - ginger


----------



## luvmybhm

ginger - reigns


----------



## nitewriter

reigns - string


----------



## luvmybhm

string- grants


----------



## nitewriter

grants - strand


----------



## luvmybhm

strand-treads


----------



## nitewriter

treads - stream


----------



## luvmybhm

stream -realms


----------



## nitewriter

realms - morals


----------



## luvmybhm

morals -salmon


----------



## nitewriter

salmon - morsal


----------



## luvmybhm

morsal...is that a thing? or did you mean morsel? like morsel of food? i'll roll with it...

morsal -sailor


----------



## nitewriter

:doh::doh::doh: Sorry, I have to pray to Our Lady of Spelchek

sailor - broils


----------



## Adamantoise

broils - isobar


----------



## nitewriter

isobar - boards


----------



## Adamantoise

boards - dorsal


----------



## nitewriter

dorsal - hoards


----------



## Deacone

hoards - boards


----------



## nitewriter

boards - adorns


----------



## Deacone

adorns - acorns


----------



## nitewriter

acorns - aprons


----------



## Deacone

aprons - prawns


----------



## nitewriter

prawns - answer


----------



## Deacone

answer - yearns


----------



## littlefairywren

yearns - snares


----------



## nitewriter

snares - caress (((((())))))


----------



## Deacone

caress - scared


----------



## nitewriter

scared - cadets ........don't worry I'm Harmless


----------



## Deacone

cadets - wasted


----------



## nitewriter

wasted - tasted


----------



## Deacone

tasted - estate


----------



## littlefairywren

estate - attest


----------



## Deacone

attest - statue


----------



## nitewriter

statue -safest


----------



## Adamantoise

safest - states


----------



## nitewriter

states - attest


----------



## Deacone

attest - treats


----------



## LumpySmile

treats - Easter


----------



## Deacone

easter - jester


----------



## nitewriter

jester - stereo


----------



## Adamantoise

stereo - otters


----------



## nitewriter

otters - resort


----------



## Deacone

resort - sorbet


----------



## nitewriter

sorbet - sorted


----------



## Deacone

sorted - foster


----------



## Adamantoise

foster - frosty


----------



## LumpySmile

frosty - stormy


----------



## Deacone

stormy - oyster


----------



## nitewriter

oyster - roster


----------



## LumpySmile

roster - raster


----------



## littlefairywren

raster - waster


----------



## LumpySmile

waster - trawls


----------



## nitewriter

trawls - astral


----------



## Deacone

astral - rascal


----------



## nitewriter

rascal - crawls


----------



## littlefairywren

crawls - drawls


----------



## nitewriter

drawls - brawls


----------



## Deacone

brawls - walrus


----------



## nitewriter

walrus - pulsar


----------



## Adamantoise

pulsar - spiral


----------



## Deacone

spiral - persia


----------



## littlefairywren

persia - sprite


----------



## nitewriter

sprite...I prefer 7up myself - vipers


----------



## Deacone

I prefer vipers to - spider


----------



## Adamantoise

spider - spined


----------



## nitewriter

spined - spinet


----------



## Adamantoise

spinet - sprite


----------



## LumpySmile

sprite - spirit


----------



## nitewriter

spirit - privit


----------



## BernardZGrate

privit - privet (Same word?)


----------



## nitewriter

privet - strive


----------



## Adamantoise

strive - starve


----------



## LumpySmile

starve - serval


----------



## Deacone

serval - marvel


----------



## Adamantoise

marvel - ramble


----------



## nitewriter

ramble - embers


----------



## LumpySmile

embers - semper


----------



## BernardZGrate

semper - preset


----------



## Adamantoise

preset - tropes


----------



## nitewriter

tropes - gropes


----------



## Deacone

gropes - rogues


----------



## nitewriter

rogues - arouse


----------



## Deacone

arouse - sauron


----------



## BernardZGrate

sauron - around


----------



## Deacone

around - dragon


----------



## Adamantoise

Dragon - hadron


----------



## Deacone

hardon - anchor


----------



## Adamantoise

anchor - choral


----------



## Deacone

choral - oracle


----------



## Adamantoise

oracle - cradle


----------



## nitewriter

cradle -candle


----------



## BernardZGrate

candle - dancer


----------



## LumpySmile

dancer - recant


----------



## nitewriter

recant - center


----------



## Adamantoise

center - fencer


----------



## nitewriter

fencer - recent


----------



## Adamantoise

recent - entree


----------



## nitewriter

entree - rented


----------



## LumpySmile

rented - detent


----------



## nitewriter

detent - decent


----------



## Deacone

decent - tender


----------



## nitewriter

tender - repent


----------



## Deacone

repent - neuter


----------



## nitewriter

neuter - return


----------



## littlefairywren

return - turret


----------



## nitewriter

turret - butter


----------



## Adamantoise

butter - mutter


----------



## Deacone

mutter - rectum

haha


----------



## nitewriter

:bounce:rectum:bounce: - cutter


----------



## Deacone

cutter - turtle


----------



## littlefairywren

turtle - hurtle


----------



## nitewriter

hurtle - luster


----------



## LumpySmile

luster - rusted


----------



## Adamantoise

rusted - desert


----------



## nitewriter

desert - trades


----------



## LumpySmile

trades - spared


----------



## littlefairywren

spared - prised


----------



## nitewriter

prised - desire


----------



## Adamantoise

desire - spired


----------



## littlefairywren

spired - sprite


----------



## nitewriter

sprite - 7up....whoops wrong free association on the brain

sprite - writes


----------



## Adamantoise

writes - whites


----------



## nitewriter

whites - twines


----------



## Adamantoise

twines - instep


----------



## nitewriter

instep - piston


----------



## Deacone

piston - toxins


----------



## Adamantoise

toxins - sexton


----------



## LumpySmile

sexton - atones


----------



## littlefairywren

atones - sonnet


----------



## nitewriter

sonnet - honest


----------



## LumpySmile

honest - throne


----------



## Adamantoise

throne - bother


----------



## nitewriter

bother - theory


----------



## Deacone

theory - trophy


----------



## nitewriter

trophy - poetry


----------



## Deacone

poetry - petrol


----------



## nitewriter

petrol - portal


----------



## LumpySmile

portal - tarpon


----------



## nitewriter

tarpon - aprons


----------



## Adamantoise

tarpon - raptor


----------



## nitewriter

raptor - pastor


----------



## Adamantoise

pastor - castor


----------



## nitewriter

castor - coasts


----------



## Adamantoise

coasts - accost


----------



## nitewriter

accost - stucco


----------



## Adamantoise

stucco - occult


----------



## nitewriter

occult - unclot


----------



## Adamantoise

unclot - unclog


----------



## luvmybhm

unclog - lounge


----------



## nitewriter

lounge - plunge


----------



## Deacone

plunge - lupine


----------



## nitewriter

lupine...my grandma what big teeth you have! - spline


----------



## Deacone

spline - sniper


----------



## luvmybhm

sniper-person


----------



## nitewriter

person - ponder


----------



## Adamantoise

ponder - probed


----------



## luvmybhm

probed-robbed


----------



## littlefairywren

robbed - lobbed


----------



## nitewriter

lobbed - gobble :eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## Adamantoise

gobble - boggle


----------



## luvmybhm

boggle - google (the number, not the company)


----------



## nitewriter

google - gigolo


----------



## Adamantoise

gigolo - igloos


----------



## nitewriter

igloos - losing


----------



## Adamantoise

losing - posing


----------



## nitewriter

posing - spring


----------



## Adamantoise

spring - sprung


----------



## nitewriter

sprung - prunes


----------



## LumpySmile

prunes - preens


----------



## Adamantoise

preens - screen


----------



## nitewriter

screen - screed


----------



## Adamantoise

screed - sacred


----------



## nitewriter

sacred - crease


----------



## Adamantoise

crease - ceased


----------



## nitewriter

ceased - sedate


----------



## Adamantoise

sedate - fasted


----------



## nitewriter

fasted - feasts


----------



## Adamantoise

feasts (feast - name of a lovely ice cream over here) - strafe


----------



## nitewriter

strafe - facets


----------



## LumpySmile

facets - traces


----------



## nitewriter

traces - rachet


----------



## luvmybhm

rachet-charts


----------



## Adamantoise

charts - yachts


----------



## nitewriter

yachts - chaste


----------



## luvmybhm

chaste  - stench


----------



## nitewriter

stench - chests


----------



## Adamantoise

chests - cheats


----------



## nitewriter

cheats - cachet


----------



## Adamantoise

cachet - sachet


----------



## nitewriter

sachet - casket


----------



## littlefairywren

casket - basket


----------



## nitewriter

basket - stable

Hi Kimberley


----------



## big_lad27

stable - blades


----------



## nitewriter

blades - ladies


----------



## big_lad27

ladies - slides


----------



## nitewriter

slides - glides


----------



## Adamantoise

glides - diesel


----------



## nitewriter

diesel - oldies


----------



## Adamantoise

oldies - solder


----------



## nitewriter

solder - orders


----------



## Adamantoise

orders - errors


----------



## nitewriter

errors - terror


----------



## Deacone

terror - report


----------



## nitewriter

report - retort


----------



## Adamantoise

retort - rotten


----------



## nitewriter

rotten - tenors


----------



## Adamantoise

tenors - stoned


----------



## swamptoad

Stoned - Denote


----------



## nitewriter

denote - demote


----------



## swamptoad

Demote - Tombed


----------



## nitewriter

Tombed - combed ....one has to look good in the casket


----------



## swamptoad

combed - boomed


----------



## nitewriter

boomed - booted


----------



## Adamantoise

booted - mooted


----------



## swamptoad

mooted - mooned :doh:


----------



## nitewriter

mooned - demons


----------



## Deacone

when life gives you demons, you make - lemons

teehee


----------



## nitewriter

When life gives you Lemons- you put them on top of the broiled -Salmon


----------



## Deacone

and once you've had your Salmon, you might want to try a variety of - melons


----------



## Adamantoise

melons - insole = wet, clammy feet.


----------



## nitewriter

insole - soiled = time to change the baby's diaper


----------



## swamptoad

soiled - boiled cloth diapers???? 

ewwwww


----------



## nitewriter

boiled -foiled


----------



## Adamantoise

foiled - lifted


----------



## nitewriter

lifted -delite


----------



## swamptoad

delite - tildes


----------



## Snow Angel

tildes -slides


----------



## nitewriter

slides - glides


----------



## swamptoad

glides - diesel


----------



## Adamantoise

diesel - sailed


----------



## swamptoad

sailed - leased


----------



## nitewriter

leased - lapsed


----------



## swamptoad

lapsed - pulsed


----------



## Timberwolf

pulsed - pulses


----------



## swamptoad

pulses - slurps


----------



## nitewriter

slurps - spurns


----------



## Adamantoise

spurns - prunes


----------



## nitewriter

prunes - unrest


----------



## swamptoad

Unrest - Truest


----------



## nitewriter

truest - trusty


----------



## swamptoad

trusty - utters


----------



## Adamantoise

utters - tetris


----------



## nitewriter

tetris - street


----------



## swamptoad

street - testes


----------



## nitewriter

testes - settee


----------



## Adamantoise

settee - estate


----------



## nitewriter

estate - tatles


----------



## swamptoad

tatles - settle


----------



## nitewriter

settle - pestle


----------



## Adamantoise

pestle - nestle


----------



## swamptoad

nestle - stolen


----------



## Snow Angel

stolen -tokens


----------



## swamptoad

tokens - stroke


----------



## nitewriter

stroke - rocket


----------



## swamptoad

rocket - locket


----------



## nitewriter

locket - socket


----------



## swamptoad

Socket - Stocks


----------



## Adamantoise

stocks - smocks


----------



## swamptoad

smocks - shocks


----------



## nitewriter

shocks - shucks:blush:


----------



## Adamantoise

shucks - shacks


----------



## littlefairywren

shacks - stacks


----------



## nitewriter

stacks - stalks


----------



## swamptoad

stalks - tassel


----------



## Adamantoise

tassel - castle


----------



## nitewriter

castle - pastel


----------



## swamptoad

pastel - lapses


----------



## Adamantoise

lapses - slakes


----------



## swamptoad

slakes - skates


----------



## nitewriter

skates - shakes


----------



## big_lad27

shakes - steaks


----------



## Adamantoise

steaks - shakes


----------



## nitewriter

shakes - shapes


----------



## Adamantoise

shapes - phased


----------



## Deacone

phased - aphids


----------



## nitewriter

aphids - shaped


----------



## Adamantoise

shaped - rasped


----------



## RabbitScorpion

rasped - grapes


----------



## nitewriter

grapes - scrape


----------



## Adamantoise

scrape - crazes

Merry Christmas, guys.


----------



## nitewriter

crazes - recast


----------



## swamptoad

recast - castle


----------



## nitewriter

castle - cattle


----------



## Timberwolf

cattle - rattle


----------



## nitewriter

rattle - treats


----------



## RabbitScorpion

treats - treaty


----------



## swamptoad

treaty - stater


----------



## nitewriter

stater - strafe


----------



## swamptoad

Strafe - Starer


----------



## Adamantoise

starer - sharer


----------



## nitewriter

sharer - shaper


----------



## swamptoad

shaper - harper


----------



## nitewriter

harper - hamper


----------



## swamptoad

hamper - ampere


----------



## nitewriter

ampere - pamper


----------



## swamptoad

pamper - pauper


----------



## Adamantoise

pauper - supper


----------



## swamptoad

supper - peruse


----------



## nitewriter

peruse - purser


----------



## swamptoad

purser - purrer


----------



## nitewriter

purrer - purger


----------



## swamptoad

Purger - Burger


----------



## nitewriter

burger - burgle


----------



## swamptoad

burgle - rubble


----------



## nitewriter

rubble - rumble


----------



## luvmybhm

rumble-marble


----------



## swamptoad

marble - blares


----------



## luvmybhm

blares-slayer


----------



## nitewriter

slayer - lawyer


----------



## luvmybhm

lawyer-relays


----------



## nitewriter

relays - repays


----------



## Deacone

repays - phrase


----------



## nitewriter

phrase - praise :bow::bow:


----------



## Adamantoise

praise - sprain


----------



## nitewriter

sprain - strain .......%^%$#$# my aching back !


----------



## luvmybhm

strain - saints


----------



## Adamantoise

saints - assign


----------



## nitewriter

assign - sawing


----------



## Adamantoise

sawing - waring


----------



## nitewriter

waring - earing


----------



## swamptoad

earing - grains


----------



## Adamantoise

grains - giants


----------



## nitewriter

giants - saints


----------



## swamptoad

saints - stints


----------



## LumpySmile

stints - titans


----------



## swamptoad

titans - strain


----------



## LumpySmile

strain - stairs


----------



## nitewriter

stairs - shirts


----------



## LumpySmile

shirts - thirst


----------



## nitewriter

thirst - thirds


----------



## LumpySmile

thirds - rights


----------



## swamptoad

rights - eights


----------



## LumpySmile

eights - height


----------



## swamptoad

height - higher


----------



## nitewriter

higher - hither


----------



## Adamantoise

hither - dither


----------



## nitewriter

dither - thirds


----------



## LumpySmile

thirds - stride


----------



## nitewriter

stride - tirade


----------



## Adamantoise

tirade - direct


----------



## nitewriter

direct - Astrid


----------



## Adamantoise

Astrid - strain


----------



## nitewriter

strain - raisin


----------



## swamptoad

raisin - sprain


----------



## Adamantoise

sprain - brains... urrrgh...


----------



## nitewriter

brains - grains


----------



## swamptoad

grains - daring


----------



## nitewriter

daring - inward


----------



## LumpySmile

inward - warden


----------



## nitewriter

warden - harden


----------



## Adamantoise

harden - harken


----------



## nitewriter

harken -banker


----------



## FreeThinker

Banker - Broken


----------



## nitewriter

broken - broker


----------



## Adamantoise

broker - robber


----------



## nitewriter

robber - rubber ......Blimey, someone stole me condum!


----------



## Adamantoise

rubber - burger


----------



## nitewriter

burger - burgle


----------



## Adamantoise

burgle - garble


----------



## nitewriter

garble - barley


----------



## LumpySmile

barley - barrel


----------



## nitewriter

barrel - marble


----------



## LumpySmile

marble - bedlam


----------



## nitewriter

bedlam - blames


----------



## LumpySmile

blames - sample


----------



## nitewriter

sample - ampule


----------



## Adamantoise

ampule - amulet


----------



## nitewriter

amulet - lament


----------



## Adamantoise

lament - mallet


----------



## nitewriter

mallet - taller


----------



## Adamantoise

taller - salter


----------



## nitewriter

salter - retail


----------



## Timberwolf

retail - detail


----------



## nitewriter

detail - detain


----------



## Adamantoise

detain - ranted


----------



## nitewriter

ranted - strand


----------



## Adamantoise

strand - triads


----------



## nitewriter

triads - adrift


----------



## Adamantoise

adrift - afraid


----------



## nitewriter

afraid - affair


----------



## Adamantoise

affair - affray


----------



## nitewriter

affray - affair


----------



## Adamantoise

affair - tariff


----------



## nitewriter

tariff - affirm


----------



## nitewriter

affirm - affair


----------



## Adamantoise

affair - africa

Best I can do at the moment .


----------



## LumpySmile

africa - fracas


----------



## LumpySmile

fracas - carafe


----------



## Timberwolf

carafe - faecal


----------



## nitewriter

faecal - facial


----------



## LumpySmile

facial - fascia


----------



## nitewriter

fascia - fiscal


----------



## Adamantoise

fiscal - silica


----------



## LumpySmile

silica - Sicily


----------



## Timberwolf

Sicily - sickly


----------



## nitewriter

sickly - lyrics


----------



## Adamantoise

lyrics - relics


----------



## Angel

relics - sliced


----------



## nitewriter

sliced - scaled


----------



## Adamantoise

scaled - placed


----------



## Angel

placed - played


----------



## nitewriter

played - spayed


----------



## Adamantoise

spayed (yikes) - delays


----------



## nitewriter

delays :huh:- slayer


----------



## Adamantoise

slayer (,\m/) - player


----------



## nitewriter

player - layers


----------



## Adamantoise

layers - alleys


----------



## Angel

alleys - valley


----------



## nitewriter

valley - volley


----------



## Angel

volley - yellow


----------



## nitewriter

yellow - slowly


----------



## Angel

slowly - wholly


----------



## Adamantoise

wholly - woolly


----------



## Angel

woolly - coolly


----------



## LumpySmile

coolly - coldly


----------



## nitewriter

coldly - cloudy


----------



## Angel

cloudy - loudly


----------



## Adamantoise

loudly - dually


----------



## Angel

dually - allude


----------



## nitewriter

allude - called


----------



## Angel

called - declaw


----------



## Adamantoise

declaw - walked


----------



## nitewriter

walked - wacked


----------



## Angel

wacked - wicked


----------



## nitewriter

wicked - licked :eat2:


----------



## Angel

licked - locked


----------



## FreeThinker

locked - coddle


----------



## nitewriter

coddle - docile


----------



## FreeThinker

docile - recoil


----------



## nitewriter

recoil - boiler


----------



## FreeThinker

boiler - broils


----------



## nitewriter

broils - labors


----------



## Leem

Labors-corals


----------



## nitewriter

corals - morals


----------



## FreeThinker

morals - morass



*snicker*


----------



## nitewriter

morass - smarts 


*doodle*


----------



## Leem

Smarts - storms


----------



## Adamantoise

storms - shorts


----------



## nitewriter

shorts - snorts


----------



## Leem

Snorts - torsos


----------



## nitewriter

torsos - motors


----------



## Angel

motors - smooth


----------



## FreeThinker

smooth - mouths


----------



## nitewriter

mouths - shouts


----------



## Leem

Shouts - jousts


----------



## FreeThinker

jousts - spouts


----------



## nitewriter

spouts - spurts


----------



## Leem

Spurts - trusts


----------



## FreeThinker

trusts - russet


----------



## nitewriter

russet - rudest


----------



## FreeThinker

rudest - tudors


----------



## nitewriter

tudors - duster


----------



## Leem

Duster - stride


----------



## nitewriter

stride - priest


----------



## FreeThinker

priest - tapers


----------



## Angel

tapers - stream


----------



## nitewriter

stream - steamy


----------



## Adamantoise

steamy (window?) - lamest


----------



## Leem

Lamest - stamen


----------



## FreeThinker

stamen - mental


(I must say!)


----------



## nitewriter

mental - talent


----------



## Leem

Talent -battle


----------



## Adamantoise

battle - tables


----------



## Leem

Tables - blades


----------



## nitewriter

blades - ladies


----------



## Angel

ladies - smiled


----------



## nitewriter

smiled - simile


----------



## Adamantoise

simile - miller


----------



## Leem

Miller - millet


----------



## nitewriter

millet - billet


----------



## Leem

Billet - lilted


----------



## nitewriter

lilted - wilted


----------



## Leem

Wilted - witted


----------



## nitewriter

witted- waited


----------



## Leem

Waited - twined


----------



## nitewriter

twined - detain


----------



## Leem

Detain - panted


----------



## Adamantoise

panted - dental


----------



## nitewriter

dental - talent


----------



## Leem

Talent- lattes


----------



## Adamantoise

Lattes - Latter


----------



## Leem

Latter - cattle


----------



## nitewriter

cattle - castle


----------



## Leem

Castle - select


----------



## nitewriter

select - cleats


----------



## Leem

Cleats - tackle


----------



## Adamantoise

tackle - rectal (so sorry...it's all I could think of...)


----------



## Leem

Rectal - caster


----------



## nitewriter

caster - arrest


----------



## Leem

Arrest-starry


----------



## nitewriter

starry - pastry


----------



## Leem

Pastry - prates


----------



## Adamantoise

prates - pirate

Set up nicely...


----------



## Leem

Pirate - tirade


----------



## Adamantoise

tirade - trader


----------



## Leem

Trader - raider


----------



## nitewriter

raider - derail


----------



## Leem

Derail - larder


----------



## nitewriter

larder - reload


----------



## Adamantoise

reload - loaner


----------



## nitewriter

loaner - learns


----------



## Leem

Learns - pearls


----------



## nitewriter

pearls - layers


----------



## Cobra Verde

layers - pearls


----------



## nitewriter

pearls - lapels


----------



## Cobra Verde

lapels - pearls


----------



## nitewriter

pearls - slater


----------



## Cobra Verde

slater - pearls


----------



## Leem

Slater - retail


----------



## Cobra Verde

retail - slater


----------



## Cobra Verde

slater - pearls


----------



## Leem

Idle headed, ill nurtured, knotty pated, puttock take your pick. Yeah, none are misspelled, some people like words and word games As I said no need to ruin it for everyone by being a....


----------



## Cobra Verde

Please stop derailing these threads. They're supposed to be about letters and the changing of them.



slater - pearls


----------



## Leem

No reusing words derail, top of the page...


----------



## Cobra Verde

slater - pearls


----------



## Leem

New word

zaftig


----------



## Cobra Verde

slater - pearls


----------



## Adamantoise

pearls - carpel


----------



## nitewriter

carpel - cartel


----------



## Angel

cartel - racket


----------



## nitewriter

racket - tracks


----------



## Adamantoise

tracks - struck


----------



## nitewriter

struck - crusty


----------



## Adamantoise

crusty - rustic


----------



## nitewriter

rustic - cruise


----------



## Timberwolf

cruise - bruise


----------



## Angel

bruise. -- brides


----------



## nitewriter

brides - bridge


----------



## Adamantoise

bridge - digger


----------



## nitewriter

digger - bigger


----------



## Adamantoise

bigger - gerbil


----------



## nitewriter

gerbil - linger


----------



## Adamantoise

linger - angler


----------



## nitewriter

angler - learns


----------



## Adamantoise

learns - salter


----------



## nitewriter

salter - result


----------



## Adamantoise

result - uterus


----------



## nitewriter

uterus - rustle


----------



## Adamantoise

rustle - hustle


----------



## Angel

hustle - lusted


----------



## nitewriter

lusted - suited


----------



## Angel

suited - dilute


----------



## Adamantoise

dilute - futile


----------



## nitewriter

futile - filter


----------



## Angel

filter - lifted


----------



## Adamantoise

lifted - gifted


----------



## nitewriter

gifted - digest ......please sir I want some more


----------



## Adamantoise

digest - staged

Moooooooore?!


----------



## nitewriter

staged - stated


----------



## Adamantoise

stated - matted


----------



## nitewriter

matted - malted:eat1:


----------



## Angel

malted - mantel (thinking of Santa coming soon!)


----------



## nitewriter

mantel - antler

The stockings were hung by the chimney with care in hopes that St Nicholas soon would be there.


----------



## Adamantoise

antler - trance


----------



## nitewriter

trance - lancet


----------



## Angel

lancet - chalet


----------



## nitewriter

chalet - cheats


----------



## Adamantoise

cheats - arches


----------



## nitewriter

arches - starch


----------



## Adamantoise

starch - garths


----------



## nitewriter

garths - girths


----------



## LumpySmile

girths - shirts


----------



## nitewriter

shirts - thirds


----------



## LumpySmile

thirds - drifts


----------



## nitewriter

drifts - stride


----------



## Adamantoise

stride - sprite


----------



## LumpySmile

sprite - spirit


----------



## nitewriter

spirit - strips


----------



## Adamantoise

strips - strops


----------



## nitewriter

strops - troops


----------



## Adamantoise

troops - sprout


----------



## nitewriter

sprout - routes


----------



## LumpySmile

routes - stores


----------



## nitewriter

stores - smores:eat1::eat2:


----------



## LumpySmile

smores - remiss


----------



## nitewriter

remiss - mister


----------



## Coachd603

Mister-misers


----------



## nitewriter

misers - remits


----------



## LumpySmile

remits - hermit


----------



## nitewriter

hermit - miters


----------



## LumpySmile

miters - stymie


----------



## Adamantoise

stymie - smites


----------



## nitewriter

smites - sister


----------



## Coachd603

Sister-desist


----------



## nitewriter

desist - sadist


----------



## Adamantoise

sadist - stains


----------



## Angel

stains - strain


----------



## nitewriter

strain - string


----------



## Adamantoise

string - strung


----------



## Angel

strung - trunks


----------



## nitewriter

trunks - unrest


----------



## AmyJo1976

unrest - nurses


----------



## nitewriter

nurses - curses


----------



## AmyJo1976

curses - cruise


----------



## LumpySmile

cruise - source


----------



## nitewriter

source - saucer


----------



## AmyJo1976

saucer - causes


----------



## Adamantoise

causes - assume


----------



## AmyJo1976

assume - mussel


----------



## nitewriter

mussel - tussle


----------



## AmyJo1976

tussle - steels


----------



## nitewriter

steels - sheets


----------



## AmyJo1976

sheets - thesis


----------



## Adamantoise

thesis - theism


----------



## LumpySmile

theism - mister


----------



## nitewriter

mister - remiss


----------



## LumpySmile

remiss - missed


----------



## Angel

missed - demise


----------



## nitewriter

demise  - misled


----------



## AmyJo1976

misled - smiles


----------



## Adamantoise

smiles - simile


----------



## AmyJo1976

simile - slimed


----------



## nitewriter

slimed - medics


----------



## AmyJo1976

medics - medias


----------



## Adamantoise

medias - disarm


----------



## nitewriter

disarm - rapids


----------



## AmyJo1976

rapids - sprain


----------



## nitewriter

sprain - sprint


----------



## AmyJo1976

sprint - strips


----------



## Adamantoise

strips - prisms


----------



## nitewriter

prisms - strips :blush:


----------



## AmyJo1976

strips - stript


----------



## nitewriter

stript - priest


----------



## Adamantoise

priest - pirate


----------



## nitewriter

pirate (arrgh!) - tamper


----------



## AmyJo1976

tamper - pamper


----------



## Angel

pamper - damper


----------



## nitewriter

damper - dumper


----------



## Adamantoise

dumper - jumper


----------



## LumpySmile

jumper - umpire


----------



## nitewriter

umpire - empire


----------



## AmyJo1976

empire - expire


----------



## LumpySmile

expire - recipe


----------



## AmyJo1976

recipe - recite


----------



## nitewriter

recite - excite


----------



## Adamantoise

excite - deceit


----------



## nitewriter

deceit - credit


----------



## AmyJo1976

credit - coedit


----------



## nitewriter

coedit - editor


----------



## AmyJo1976

editor - debtor


----------



## nitewriter

debtor - sorted


----------



## AmyJo1976

sorted - scored


----------



## nitewriter

scored - source


----------



## AmyJo1976

source - dueces


----------



## nitewriter

deuces - secure


----------



## AmyJo1976

secure - curses


----------



## nitewriter

curses - course


----------



## AmyJo1976

course - arouse


----------



## LumpySmile

arouse - source


----------



## nitewriter

source - ounces


----------



## AmyJo1976

ounces - counts


----------



## nitewriter

counts - scouts


----------



## Adamantoise

scouts - scours


----------



## LumpySmile

scours - rogues


----------



## nitewriter

rogues - ouster


----------



## Adamantoise

ouster - arouse


----------



## LumpySmile

arouse - routes


----------



## nitewriter

routes - presto


----------



## Adamantoise

presto - posted


----------



## nitewriter

posted - potted


----------



## Angel

potted - deport


----------



## nitewriter

deport - despot


----------



## Angel

despot - hosted


----------



## nitewriter

hosted - soothe


----------



## AmyJo1976

soothe - smooth


----------



## nitewriter

smooth - mouths


----------



## AmyJo1976

mouths - shouts


----------



## nitewriter

shouts - spouts


----------



## AmyJo1976

spouts - sprout


----------



## nitewriter

sprout - routes


----------



## Angel

routes - stroke


----------



## nitewriter

stroke - otters


----------



## AmyJo1976

otters - utters


----------



## nitewriter

utters - butter


----------



## AmyJo1976

butter - nutter


----------



## nitewriter

nutter - punter


----------



## AmyJo1976

punter - return


----------



## nitewriter

return - turret


----------



## AmyJo1976

turret - turtle


----------



## nitewriter

turtle - mutter


----------



## Adamantoise

mutter - butter


----------



## nitewriter

butter - rebuts


----------



## AmyJo1976

rebuts - uterus


----------



## nitewriter

uterus - duster


----------



## AmyJo1976

duster - muster


----------



## nitewriter

muster - remits


----------



## AmyJo1976

remits - remiss


----------



## nitewriter

remiss - sister


----------



## AmyJo1976

sister - steers


----------



## nitewriter

steers - crests


----------



## AmyJo1976

crests - crusts


----------



## nitewriter

crusts - struck


----------



## Angel

struck - sucker :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

sucker :eat2: - source


----------



## AmyJo1976

source - cruise


----------



## nitewriter

cruise - secure


----------



## AmyJo1976

secure - ensure


----------



## nitewriter

ensure - suture


----------



## Adamantoise

suture - truces


----------



## nitewriter

truces - ouster


----------



## Angel

ouster - stereo


----------



## nitewriter

stereo - fester


----------



## AmyJo1976

fester - faster


----------



## nitewriter

faster - astern


----------



## Adamantoise

astern - tuners


----------



## Angel

tuners - Saturn


----------



## nitewriter

Saturn - unseat


----------



## AmyJo1976

unseat - unseal


----------



## nitewriter

unseal - cleans


----------



## Adamantoise

cleans - canals


----------



## nitewriter

canals - lances


----------



## AmyJo1976

lances - dances


----------



## nitewriter

dances - dunces


----------



## Angel

dunces - ounces


----------



## nitewriter

ounces - pounce


----------



## AmyJo1976

pounce - bounce


----------



## nitewriter

bounce - ounces


----------



## Angel

ounces - scones :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

scones :eat2: - scopes


----------



## AmyJo1976

scopes - slopes


----------



## nitewriter

slopes - spells


----------



## AmyJo1976

spells - smells


----------



## nitewriter

smells - smiles


----------



## AmyJo1976

smiles - smites


----------



## nitewriter

smites  - miters


----------



## Angel

miters - permit


----------



## nitewriter

permit - umpire


----------



## AmyJo1976

umpire - humper


----------



## nitewriter

humper - hamper

Umpire Herman Humper hampered the investigation into the pine tar scandal ...news at 11


----------



## swamptoad

hamper - ampere


----------



## nitewriter

ampere - camper


----------



## AmyJo1976

camper - pamper


----------



## nitewriter

pamper :happy:- papers


----------



## swamptoad

papers - rapped 

(see lyric sheet) :doh:


----------



## nitewriter

rapped - warped


----------



## swamptoad

warped - parade


----------



## nitewriter

parade - parted


----------



## AmyJo1976

parted - deport


----------



## Angel

deport - troupe


----------



## nitewriter

troupe - report


----------



## Angel

report - parrot


----------



## nitewriter

parrot - porter


----------



## Adamantoise

porter - prober


----------



## nitewriter

prober - proper


----------



## Angel

proper - copper


----------



## nitewriter

copper - topper


----------



## Angel

topper- propel


----------



## nitewriter

propel - rappel


----------



## LumpySmile

rappel - apples


----------



## nitewriter

apples - please


----------



## LumpySmile

please - sealed


----------



## nitewriter

sealed - diesel


----------



## AmyJo1976

diesel - eisels


----------



## nitewriter

eisels - leases


----------



## AmyJo1976

leases - teases


----------



## Angel

teases - ASSets


----------



## nitewriter

ASSets  - tassel


----------



## LumpySmile

tassel - easels


----------



## nitewriter

easels - reseal


----------



## LumpySmile

reseal - eraser


----------



## AmyJo1976

reseal - sailer


----------



## nitewriter

sailor - tailor


----------



## LumpySmile

sailer - allies


----------



## AmyJo1976

allies - aliens


----------



## LumpySmile

aliens - Denali


----------



## AmyJo1976

Denali - railed


----------



## nitewriter

railed - detail


----------



## AmyJo1976

detail - detain


----------



## Adamantoise

detain - rained


----------



## AmyJo1976

rained - sained


----------



## nitewriter

sained - design


----------



## LumpySmile

design - gneiss


----------



## AmyJo1976

LumpySmile said:


> design - gneiss


 
I can't even say that word lol!

gneiss - signed


----------



## nitewriter

signed - signet


----------



## Angel

signet - nicest


----------



## Adamantoise

nicest - encite


----------



## nitewriter

nicest - finest


----------



## Adamantoise

finest - stifle


----------



## AmyJo1976

stifle - trifle


----------



## Angel

trifle - triple


----------



## nitewriter

triple - priest


----------



## LumpySmile

priest - strips


----------



## AmyJo1976

strips - ripest


----------



## nitewriter

ripest - pester


----------



## AmyJo1976

pester - nester


----------



## nitewriter

nester - repent


----------



## AmyJo1976

repent - resent


----------



## nitewriter

resent - center


----------



## AmyJo1976

center - canter


----------



## nitewriter

canter - recent


----------



## Angel

recent - trance


----------



## nitewriter

trance - cancer


----------



## Angel

cancer - accent


----------



## AmyJo1976

accent - accept


----------



## nitewriter

accept - carpet


----------



## AmyJo1976

carpet - carper


----------



## nitewriter

carper - career


----------



## AmyJo1976

career - reared


----------



## nitewriter

reared - trader


----------



## AmyJo1976

trader - raider


----------



## Adamantoise

raider - paired


----------



## nitewriter

paired - raided


----------



## AmyJo1976

raided - traded


----------



## nitewriter

traded - tirade


----------



## Angel

tirade - diaper


----------



## nitewriter

diaper - dipper


----------



## AmyJo1976

dipper - zipper


----------



## nitewriter

zipper - pipers


----------



## AmyJo1976

pipers - pliers


----------



## nitewriter

pliers - sniper


----------



## AmyJo1976

sniper - person


----------



## nitewriter

person -sensor


----------



## AmyJo1976

sensor - snored


----------



## nitewriter

snored zzzzzz(snort)huh? - stored


----------



## AmyJo1976

nitewriter said:


> snored zzzzzz(snort)huh? - stored


 
lol! nice effects

stored - hordes


----------



## Adamantoise

hordes - chords


----------



## nitewriter

chords - scorch


----------



## AmyJo1976

scorch - scooch


----------



## nitewriter

scooch - scotch


----------



## AmyJo1976

that took some thought lol!

scotch - crotch


----------



## nitewriter

I would NEVER pour good liquor down there 

crotch - scorch


----------



## AmyJo1976

No way! I bet that'd burn so bad lol! 

scorch - chores


----------



## nitewriter

Way! That would make me a permanent high tenor!

chores - choirs


----------



## AmyJo1976

lol! Could be a new career for you 

choirs - chirps


----------



## nitewriter

actually that was my life for 25 years

chirps - script


----------



## LumpySmile

script -stripe


----------



## nitewriter

stripe - poster


----------



## AmyJo1976

poster - posher


----------



## nitewriter

posher - repose


----------



## AmyJo1976

repose - expose


----------



## nitewriter

expose :blush: - depose


----------



## AmyJo1976

depose - depone


----------



## Adamantoise

depone - ponder


----------



## nitewriter

ponder - wonder


----------



## Angel

wonder - Powder  - one of my favorite movies!


----------



## nitewriter

powder - worded


----------



## AmyJo1976

worded - rodded


----------



## nitewriter

rodded - dodger


----------



## LumpySmile

dodger - dogged


----------



## AmyJo1976

dogged - hogged


----------



## nitewriter

hogged - google


----------



## AmyJo1976

google - goggle:blink:


----------



## Adamantoise

goggle - boggle :huh:  :sad:


----------



## nitewriter

boggle :huh:  :sad: - logger


----------



## Adamantoise

logger - jogger


----------



## nitewriter

jogger - jigger


----------



## LumpySmile

jigger - rigged

Ummm... Yeah... Re-read that one carefully before sending the hate mail.


----------



## nitewriter

rigged - bridge


----------



## LumpySmile

bridge - griped


----------



## nitewriter

griped - ripped


----------



## LumpySmile

ripped - pipers


----------



## Angel

pipers - zipper .. Not admitting where my mind was!... :blush:


----------



## nitewriter

zipper - zapper


----------



## AmyJo1976

zapper - papers


----------



## LumpySmile

papers - spares


----------



## nitewriter

spares - caress


----------



## AmyJo1976

caress - recess


----------



## nitewriter

recess - secure


----------



## AmyJo1976

secure - ensure


----------



## nitewriter

ensure - unsure


----------



## LumpySmile

unsure - Uranus (don't you just hate it when Uranus is unsure?)


----------



## nitewriter

Uranus...Don't be unsure use ensure - Saturn ... tidybowl cures ring around the planet 
& everything will come out okay


----------



## LumpySmile

Saturn - nature


----------



## AmyJo1976

nature - mature


----------



## LumpySmile

mature - tamper


----------



## nitewriter

tamper - ampere


----------



## LumpySmile

ampere - reamed


----------



## nitewriter

reamed - demean


----------



## Adamantoise

demean - seamed


----------



## LumpySmile

seamed - damsel


----------



## AmyJo1976

damsel:batting: - seldom


----------



## nitewriter

seldom - morsel


----------



## AmyJo1976

morsel - smorse


----------



## nitewriter

smorse - horses


----------



## AmyJo1976

horses - houses


----------



## LumpySmile

houses - shouts


----------



## nitewriter

shouts - shoots


----------



## LumpySmile

shoots - shoats


----------



## AmyJo1976

shoats - shouts


----------



## nitewriter

shouts - spouts


----------



## AmyJo1976

spouts - sprout


----------



## nitewriter

sprout - rousts


----------



## Angel

rousts - strums


----------



## nitewriter

strums - trumps


----------



## AmyJo1976

trumps - scrumps


----------



## Angel

scrumps - cramps


----------



## AmyJo1976

cramps - clamps


----------



## Angel

clamps - champs


----------



## nitewriter

champs - chomps


----------



## AmyJo1976

chomps - smooch :kiss2:


----------



## nitewriter

smooch :kiss: - school


----------



## AmyJo1976

school - slouch


----------



## Adamantoise

slouch - clouds


----------



## AmyJo1976

clouds - clouts


----------



## nitewriter

clouts - scouts


----------



## Angel

scouts - scours


----------



## nitewriter

scours - courts


----------



## AmyJo1976

courts - trouts


----------



## LumpySmile

trouts - routes


----------



## nitewriter

routes - repost


----------



## LumpySmile

repost - repast :eat1:


----------



## AmyJo1976

repast :eat1: - staple


----------



## LumpySmile

staple - please


----------



## AmyJo1976

please - sleaze


----------



## nitewriter

sleaze - leased


----------



## Angel

leased - asleep


----------



## nitewriter

asleep - pastel


----------



## AmyJo1976

pastel - passel


----------



## LumpySmile

passel - sleeps


----------



## nitewriter

sleeps - spells


----------



## AmyJo1976

spells - swells


----------



## nitewriter

swells - shells


----------



## AmyJo1976

shells - smells


----------



## nitewriter

smells - smelts


----------



## LumpySmile

smelts - mussel


----------



## nitewriter

mussel - muscle


----------



## LumpySmile

muscle - camels


----------



## AmyJo1976

camels - cameos


----------



## Adamantoise

cameos - macros


----------



## AmyJo1976

macros - machos


----------



## Angel

machos - nachos :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

nachos :eat2: - chosen


----------



## AmyJo1976

chosen - snooch


----------



## nitewriter

snooch - school


----------



## AmyJo1976

school - slouch


----------



## LumpySmile

slouch - slough, which doesn't sound ANYTHING like it's spelled. Crazy mid-westerners!


----------



## AmyJo1976

slough - ghouly


----------



## nitewriter

ghouly - hourly


----------



## AmyJo1976

hourly - sourly


----------



## nitewriter

sourly - sorely


----------



## AmyJo1976

sorely - losers


----------



## LumpySmile

losers - sorrel


----------



## nitewriter

sorrel - closer


----------



## AmyJo1976

closer - clover


----------



## nitewriter

clover - lovers :kiss2:


----------



## AmyJo1976

lovers :kiss2: - covers


----------



## nitewriter

covers - covets


----------



## AmyJo1976

covets - covens


----------



## nitewriter

covens ..bubble, bubble toil & trouble - scones


----------



## AmyJo1976

nitewriter said:


> covens ..bubble, bubble toil & trouble - scones



lol! Nice effects

scones - stones


----------



## nitewriter

stones - honest


----------



## AmyJo1976

honest - noshes:eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

:eat2:noshes:eat2: - chosen


----------



## AmyJo1976

chosen - choose


----------



## nitewriter

choose - school


----------



## AmyJo1976

school - scooch


----------



## nitewriter

scooch - choose


----------



## AmyJo1976

choose - chouse


----------



## nitewriter

chouse - housed


----------



## AmyJo1976

housed - roused


----------



## nitewriter

roused - arouse


----------



## AmyJo1976

arouse - grouse


----------



## nitewriter

grouse - groups


----------



## AmyJo1976

groups - gropes


----------



## nitewriter

gropes  - grapes :eat2:


----------



## AmyJo1976

grapes - crapes :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

crapes - spares


----------



## AmyJo1976

spares - snares


----------



## nitewriter

snares  - caress :smitten:


----------



## LumpySmile

caress - scarce


----------



## AmyJo1976

scarce - scared


----------



## nitewriter

scared - cadets


----------



## AmyJo1976

cadets - cedars


----------



## nitewriter

cedars - clears


----------



## AmyJo1976

clears - éclair :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

éclair - claret


----------



## AmyJo1976

claret - clears


----------



## nitewriter

clears - rascal


----------



## AmyJo1976

rascal - pascal


----------



## Angel

pascal - palace


----------



## nitewriter

palace - places


----------



## AmyJo1976

places - splice


----------



## nitewriter

splice - police


----------



## AmyJo1976

police - solice


----------



## nitewriter

solice - insole


----------



## AmyJo1976

insole - lesson


----------



## nitewriter

lesson - unless


----------



## AmyJo1976

unless - lenses


----------



## nitewriter

lenses - ensues


----------



## AmyJo1976

ensues - sensei


----------



## nitewriter

sensei - Denise


----------



## AmyJo1976

Denise - demise


----------



## nitewriter

demise - devise


----------



## Adamantoise

devise - served


----------



## AmyJo1976

served - swerve


----------



## nitewriter

swerve - verses


----------



## Angel

verses - Reese's :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

Reese's - resets


----------



## AmyJo1976

resets - resent


----------



## Maddog

*resent- rented
*


----------



## AmyJo1976

rented - neared


----------



## nitewriter

neared - redden


----------



## Angel

redden - dander


----------



## Maddog

dander - addend


----------



## nitewriter

addend - sadden


----------



## Angel

sadden - saddle


----------



## Maddog

saddle - paddle


----------



## nitewriter

paddle - puddle


----------



## AmyJo1976

puddle - muddle


----------



## nitewriter

muddle - meddle


----------



## AmyJo1976

meddle - middle


----------



## Angel

middle - fiddle


----------



## AmyJo1976

fiddle - piddle


----------



## nitewriter

piddle - peddle


----------



## LumpySmile

peddle - paddle


----------



## AmyJo1976

paddle - saddle


----------



## Angel

saddle - leaded


----------



## nitewriter

leaded - delude


----------



## AmyJo1976

delude - deluxe


----------



## nitewriter

deluxe - exudes


----------



## AmyJo1976

exudes - exodus


----------



## nitewriter

exodus - doused


----------



## AmyJo1976

doused - soused


----------



## Angel

soused  - cussed


----------



## nitewriter

cussed - bussed


----------



## AmyJo1976

bussed - bushed


----------



## nitewriter

bushed - hushed


----------



## AmyJo1976

hushed - lushed


----------



## nitewriter

lushed - hussle


----------



## LumpySmile

hussle - hussie


----------



## nitewriter

hussie - houses


----------



## LumpySmile

houses - spouse


----------



## nitewriter

spouse - louses


----------



## AmyJo1976

louses - ouzels


----------



## nitewriter

ouzels - joules


----------



## AmyJo1976

joules - boules


----------



## nitewriter

boules - bustle


----------



## AmyJo1976

bustle - hustle


----------



## nitewriter

Do the... hustle - subtle


----------



## AmyJo1976

subtle - buttle


----------



## nitewriter

buttle - bottle


----------



## AmyJo1976

bottle - battle


----------



## Angel

battle - latter


----------



## nitewriter

latter - lather


----------



## AmyJo1976

lather - rather


----------



## nitewriter

rather - threat


----------



## LumpySmile

threat = target


----------



## nitewriter

target - argent


----------



## LumpySmile

argent - entrap


----------



## nitewriter

entrap - antler


----------



## LumpySmile

antler - mental (is that like horny-minded?  )


----------



## AmyJo1976

mental - gental


----------



## LumpySmile

gental - legate


----------



## nitewriter

legate - gentle


----------



## LumpySmile

gentle - tangle


----------



## nitewriter

tangle - mantle


----------



## AmyJo1976

mantle - mangle


----------



## LumpySmile

mangle - enigma


----------



## nitewriter

enigma - mating


----------



## LumpySmile

mating - giants

Isn't that what causes earthquakes?


----------



## nitewriter

I don't believe that's their fault. ho ho ho horny giants

giants - sanity


----------



## AmyJo1976

sanity - vanity


----------



## nitewriter

vanity - cavity


----------



## AmyJo1976

cavity - Cavite


----------



## nitewriter

Cavite - vacate


----------



## Angel

vacate - octave


----------



## nitewriter

octave - covert


----------



## LumpySmile

covert - corset


----------



## nitewriter

corset - closet


----------



## AmyJo1976

closet - closer


----------



## nitewriter

closer - losers


----------



## LumpySmile

losers - hosers 

take off, eh?


----------



## AmyJo1976

hosers - posers


----------



## nitewriter

posers - repose


----------



## Angel

repose - speedo  (that's the only 'word' I could come up with)


----------



## LumpySmile

speedo - mopeds


----------



## nitewriter

mopeds - pomade


----------



## Adamantoise

pomade - dampen


----------



## Angel

dampen - pander


----------



## nitewriter

pander - expand


----------



## Angel

expand - expend


----------



## nitewriter

expend - depend


----------



## Angel

depend - peddle


----------



## nitewriter

peddle - puddle


----------



## LumpySmile

puddle - cuddle :smitten:


----------



## nitewriter

cuddle :smitten: - huddle 52-48-60 hike!


----------



## Angel

huddle 52-48-60 hike!

_That_ would be a pear! 

huddle - hurdle


----------



## nitewriter

Correct! give that girl a Snickers bar!

hurdle - herald


----------



## Angel

nitewriter said:


> Correct! give that girl a Snickers bar!



Why, thank you! :eat2: Oops! I might get fat! 

herald - dearly


----------



## nitewriter

dearly - dreary


----------



## Angel

dreary  - McDreamy :wubu:


----------



## nitewriter

*Mc*Dreamy....do you want fries with that? - myriad


----------



## Angel

nitewriter said:


> *Mc*Dreamy....do you want fries with that?



Yes, please. A chocolate Frosty, too!

myriad - Radium #88


----------



## nitewriter

Welcome to Wendy's 
Radium - midair 

Radium #88 Liberace: Why is my Piano glowing in the dark???


----------



## Angel

nitewriter said:


> Welcome to Wendy's
> Radium - midair
> 
> Radium #88 Liberace: Why is my Piano glowing in the dark???



Glow Little Glow Worm 

Oops! Told on myself! I forgot that it's not *normal* to go to two or three fast food chains for ONE meal!

midair - Madrid


----------



## nitewriter

Madrid - midday 

I don't know all drive in windows look the same to me. "I'll have 2 McWhoppers and a large Blizzard Frosty.


----------



## LumpySmile

midday - milady


----------



## Angel

milady - malady


----------



## littlefairywren

malady - layman


----------



## AmyJo1976

layman - Albany


----------



## LumpySmile

Albany - Geez that's a stumper.... The only common word I can think of is a little TOO naughty, so how about a prefix? 

Albany - alanyl


----------



## nitewriter

Albany just an hour south of my house

alanyl - allays


----------



## AmyJo1976

allays - alleys


----------



## nitewriter

alleys - valley


----------



## AmyJo1976

valley - galley


----------



## nitewriter

galley - allege


----------



## AmyJo1976

allege - allele


----------



## LumpySmile

allele - cellae


----------



## nitewriter

cellae - cellar


----------



## littlefairywren

cellar - cartel


----------



## nitewriter

cartel - clears


----------



## AmyJo1976

clears - cleans


----------



## nitewriter

cleans - uncles


----------



## littlefairywren

uncles - dunces


----------



## nitewriter

dunces - second


----------



## LumpySmile

second - dozens


----------



## nitewriter

dozens - snooze


----------



## Angel

snooze - sooner


----------



## littlefairywren

sooner - stoner


----------



## nitewriter

stoner...far out!!! - honest


----------



## littlefairywren

honest - hornet


----------



## nitewriter

hornet - cornet


----------



## Angel

cornet - Rocket Man


----------



## nitewriter

Rocket - locket


----------



## littlefairywren

locket - clothe


----------



## nitewriter

clothe - loathe


----------



## littlefairywren

loathe - gelato :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

gelato :eat2: - tangle


----------



## littlefairywren

tangle - gleans


----------



## nitewriter

gleans - single


----------



## littlefairywren

single - mingle


----------



## nitewriter

mingle - mangle


----------



## littlefairywren

mangle - dangle


----------



## nitewriter

dangle - angels


----------



## littlefairywren

angels - glance


----------



## nitewriter

glance - lancet


----------



## littlefairywren

lancet - trance


----------



## nitewriter

trance - traced


----------



## littlefairywren

traced - braced


----------



## nitewriter

braced - cedars


----------



## littlefairywren

cedars - graces


----------



## nitewriter

graces - crates


----------



## Angel

crates - create


----------



## nitewriter

create - crater


----------



## swamptoad

crater - cartes


----------



## nitewriter

cartes - caress


----------



## AmyJo1976

caress - scared


----------



## nitewriter

scared - scored


----------



## AmyJo1976

scored - snored


----------



## nitewriter

snored - crones


----------



## AmyJo1976

crones - crowns


----------



## nitewriter

crowns - browns...add butter saute and stir


----------



## littlefairywren

browns - frowns


----------



## nitewriter

frowns - owners


----------



## AmyJo1976

owners - renews


----------



## nitewriter

renews - sewers


----------



## AmyJo1976

sewers - severs


----------



## Adamantoise

severs - versed


----------



## nitewriter

versed - desert


----------



## littlefairywren

desert - steers


----------



## AmyJo1976

steers - steeds


----------



## nitewriter

steeds - steels


----------



## AmyJo1976

steels - steeks


----------



## nitewriter

steeks - steaks


----------



## AmyJo1976

steaks:eat2: - steals


----------



## Angel

steals - tussle


----------



## AmyJo1976

tussle - subtle


----------



## nitewriter

subtle - tumble


----------



## AmyJo1976

tumble - bumble


----------



## nitewriter

bumble - rubble


----------



## AmyJo1976

rubble - nubble


----------



## nitewriter

nubble - bundle


----------



## AmyJo1976

bundle - bungle


----------



## littlefairywren

bungle - bulges


----------



## nitewriter

bulges - burgle


----------



## AmyJo1976

burgle - gurgle


----------



## nitewriter

gurgle - gruels


----------



## AmyJo1976

gruels - Uglies


----------



## nitewriter

Uglies - glides


----------



## AmyJo1976

glides - slides


----------



## nitewriter

slides - sailed


----------



## AmyJo1976

sailed - wailed:sad:


----------



## Adamantoise

wailed - mailed


----------



## nitewriter

mailed - mauled


----------



## AmyJo1976

mauled - hauled


----------



## nitewriter

hauled - healed


----------



## AmyJo1976

healed - heated


----------



## nitewriter

heated - deaths


----------



## Adamantoise

deaths - thread


----------



## nitewriter

thread - threat


----------



## AmyJo1976

threat - throat


----------



## nitewriter

throat - thwart


----------



## Adamantoise

thwart - wraith


----------



## AmyJo1976

wraith - Trisha


----------



## nitewriter

Trisha - shirts


----------



## Munchausen

shirts - thirst


----------



## nitewriter

thirst - thirds


----------



## Adamantoise

thirds - births


----------



## AmyJo1976

births - girths


----------



## nitewriter

girths - string


----------



## AmyJo1976

string - strong


----------



## Adamantoise

strong - grunts


----------



## nitewriter

grunts - grants


----------



## AmyJo1976

grants - greats


----------



## nitewriter

greats - stream


----------



## littlefairywren

stream - realms


----------



## nitewriter

realms - smeary


----------



## littlefairywren

smeary - smarty


----------



## nitewriter

smarty - starry


----------



## AmyJo1976

starry - scarry


----------



## swamptoad

scarry - scarer


----------



## nitewriter

scarer - caster


----------



## littlefairywren

caster - paster


----------



## nitewriter

paster - pastor


----------



## AmyJo1976

pastor - stupor


----------



## nitewriter

stupor - poster


----------



## AmyJo1976

poster - foster


----------



## Adamantoise

foster - soften


----------



## nitewriter

soften - stoned


----------



## swamptoad

stoned - denote


----------



## nitewriter

denote - tender


----------



## Adamantoise

tender - detend


----------



## nitewriter

detend - mended


----------



## littlefairywren

mended - meddle


----------



## AmyJo1976

meddle - peddle


----------



## nitewriter

peddle - paddle


----------



## AmyJo1976

paddle - saddle


----------



## nitewriter

saddle - addled


----------



## Adamantoise

addled - ladder


----------



## nitewriter

ladder - dealer


----------



## AmyJo1976

dealer - healer


----------



## nitewriter

healer - reheat


----------



## AmyJo1976

reheat - repeat


----------



## nitewriter

repeat - repast


----------



## littlefairywren

repast - tasers


----------



## nitewriter

tasers - assets


----------



## AmyJo1976

assets - assess


----------



## nitewriter

assess - passes


----------



## AmyJo1976

passes - sasses


----------



## nitewriter

sasses - lasses


----------



## AmyJo1976

lasses - lashes :batting:


----------



## nitewriter

lashes - washes


----------



## AmyJo1976

washes - rashes


----------



## nitewriter

rashes  - dasher


----------



## AmyJo1976

dasher - washer


----------



## nitewriter

washer - Sherpa


----------



## AmyJo1976

Sherpa - posher


----------



## nitewriter

posher - poster


----------



## Angel

poster - foster


----------



## nitewriter

foster...that's Australian for beer mate - faster


----------



## littlefairywren

Backwards double post. Oops!


----------



## littlefairywren

Hehe yes it is, Charlie. Nasty stuff!

faster - stares


----------



## nitewriter

Evening Kimberley 

stares - caress


----------



## AmyJo1976

caress - carers


----------



## Angel

carers - scream


----------



## nitewriter

scream - creamy


----------



## AmyJo1976

creamy - dreamy


----------



## nitewriter

dreamy - myriad


----------



## AmyJo1976

myriad - admire


----------



## nitewriter

admire - paired


----------



## Adamantoise

paired - praise


----------



## nitewriter

praise - serial


----------



## AmyJo1976

serial - serval


----------



## nitewriter

serval - valise


----------



## AmyJo1976

valise - saline


----------



## nitewriter

saline - sailed


----------



## AmyJo1976

sailed - nailed


----------



## Angel

nailed - detail


----------



## nitewriter

detail - derail


----------



## AmyJo1976

derail - detail


----------



## nitewriter

detail - dialed


----------



## Angel

dialed - saddle (I'm too fat, so forget the horse. I need a FA cowboy!)


----------



## nitewriter

saddle - ladles


----------



## AmyJo1976

ladles - ladies


----------



## nitewriter

ladies :smitten: - diesel


----------



## AmyJo1976

diesel - ideals


----------



## nitewriter

ideals - soiled


----------



## AmyJo1976

soiled - toiled


----------



## nitewriter

toiled - stolid


----------



## Munchausen

stolid - listed


----------



## nitewriter

listed - desist


----------



## AmyJo1976

desist - resist


----------



## nitewriter

resist - stride


----------



## Angel

stride - triads


----------



## nitewriter

triads - trials


----------



## AmyJo1976

trials - rivals


----------



## nitewriter

rivals - spiral


----------



## Angel

spiral - aspire


----------



## Adamantoise

aspire - stripe


----------



## nitewriter

stripe - ripens


----------



## Adamantoise

ripens - prions


----------



## nitewriter

prions - sprint


----------



## Adamantoise

sprint - splint


----------



## nitewriter

splint - pliant


----------



## Adamantoise

pliant - litany


----------



## nitewriter

litany - laying


----------



## Angel

laying - tingly :blush:


----------



## nitewriter

tingly - stingy


----------



## Munchausen

stingy - things


----------



## nitewriter

things - thongs


----------



## Adamantoise

thongs - months


----------



## nitewriter

months - smooth


----------



## Adamantoise

smooth - motors


----------



## nitewriter

motors - stormy


----------



## Angel

stormy - ostomy


----------



## nitewriter

ostomy - mostly


----------



## AmyJo1976

mostly - stooly


----------



## nitewriter

stooly - costly


----------



## Ohio Lady

costly - softly


----------



## nitewriter

softly - floats


----------



## AmyJo1976

floats - gloats (I float really well)


----------



## Ohio Lady

gloats - slogan


----------



## swamptoad

slogan - aligns


----------



## Ohio Lady

aligns - grains


----------



## swamptoad

grains - string


----------



## Angel

string - grinds


----------



## Ohio Lady

grinds - grands


----------



## AmyJo1976

grands - brands


----------



## Ohio Lady

brands - braids


----------



## swamptoad

braids - triads


----------



## Ohio Lady

triads - stride


----------



## swamptoad

stride - tidies


----------



## Ohio Lady

tidies - tidier


----------



## nitewriter

tidier - dieter


----------



## Ohio Lady

dieter  - beride


----------



## nitewriter

beride - brides


----------



## Ohio Lady

brides - braids


----------



## AmyJo1976

braids - brains


----------



## Ohio Lady

brains - brands


----------



## nitewriter

brands - breads


----------



## Ohio Lady

breads - dreads


----------



## nitewriter

dreads - spread


----------



## AmyJo1976

spread - praise


----------



## nitewriter

praise - serial


----------



## Ohio Lady

serial - alerts


----------



## nitewriter

alerts - balers


----------



## azerty

balers - blazer


----------



## Ohio Lady

blazer - zebras


----------



## nitewriter

zebras - breast


----------



## Ohio Lady

breast - basket


----------



## swamptoad

basket - bakers


----------



## azerty

bakers - banker


----------



## Ohio Lady

banker - brakes


----------



## azerty

brakes - shaker


----------



## Ohio Lady

shaker - hikers


----------



## nitewriter

hikers - skiers


----------



## Ohio Lady

skiers - skirts


----------



## nitewriter

skirts - strike


----------



## Ohio Lady

strike - streak


----------



## Angel

streak - breaks


----------



## swamptoad

breaks - barked


----------



## Angel

barked - darken


----------



## swamptoad

darken - kneads


----------



## Angel

kneads - sneaks


----------



## swamptoad

sneaks - askews


----------



## Angel

askews - swears


----------



## swamptoad

swears - spares


----------



## Angel

spares - caress
​


----------



## Ohio Lady

caress - Braces


----------



## nitewriter

braces - traces


----------



## Ohio Lady

traces - pacers


----------



## nitewriter

pacers - spacey


----------



## Ohio Lady

spacey - casper


----------



## Timberwolf

casper - Jasper


----------



## Ohio Lady

jasper - drapes


----------



## AmyJo1976

drapes - grapes


----------



## Ohio Lady

grapes - grates


----------



## nitewriter

grates - stages


----------



## Ohio Lady

stages - beasts


----------



## nitewriter

beasts - stable


----------



## Ohio Lady

stable - battle


----------



## nitewriter

battle - bottle


----------



## Ohio Lady

bottle - bolted


----------



## Timberwolf

bolted - belted


----------



## Ohio Lady

belted - beetle


----------



## swamptoad

beetle - belate


----------



## Ohio Lady

belate - beater


----------



## nitewriter

beater - beaten


----------



## Timberwolf

beaten - berate


----------



## Ohio Lady

berate - barest


----------



## Adamantoise

barest - rabies >,<


----------



## nitewriter

rabies - breast


----------



## swamptoad

breast - stared :doh:


----------



## Ohio Lady

stared - alerts


----------



## nitewriter

alerts - retail


----------



## Ohio Lady

retail - antler


----------



## nitewriter

antler - mantle


----------



## swamptoad

mantle - latent


----------



## nitewriter

latent - lattes


----------



## LumpySmile

lattes - statue


----------



## nitewriter

statue - suture


----------



## swamptoad

suture - truest


----------



## nitewriter

truest - trusty


----------



## AmyJo1976

trusty - crusty


----------



## Angel

swamptoad said:


> breast - stared :doh:



HaHa! 



crusty - sturdy


----------



## nitewriter

sturdy - sundry


----------



## Angel

sundry - drunks


----------



## nitewriter

drunks - sunder


----------



## AmyJo1976

sunder - sander


----------



## nitewriter

sander - answer


----------



## Angel

answer - strewn


----------



## nitewriter

strewn - renews


----------



## swamptoad

renews - newels


----------



## nitewriter

newels - jewels


----------



## swamptoad

jewels - wheels


----------



## nitewriter

wheels - wheres


----------



## swamptoad

wheres - sewers


----------



## nitewriter

sewers - sweets


----------



## AmyJo1976

sweets - sweats


----------



## nitewriter

sweats - wrests


----------



## swamptoad

wrests - strewn


----------



## nitewriter

strewn - owners


----------



## Angel

owners - crowns


----------



## Ohio Lady

crowns - scrowl


----------



## Angel

scrowl - slower


----------



## nitewriter

slower - shower


----------



## Ohio Lady

shower - heroes


----------



## azerty

shower

Newspapers or Magazines


----------



## nitewriter

heroes - zeroes


----------



## Ohio Lady

zeroes - dozers


----------



## swamptoad

dozers - snored


----------



## nitewriter

snored - reason


----------



## Ohio Lady

reason - season


----------



## nitewriter

season - lesson


----------



## Ohio Lady

lesson - felons


----------



## nitewriter

felons - clones


----------



## Ohio Lady

clones - clowns


----------



## nitewriter

clowns - consul


----------



## Ohio Lady

consul - clouds


----------



## nitewriter

clouds - scolds


----------



## Ohio Lady

scolds - clouds


----------



## nitewriter

clouds - locust


----------



## Ohio Lady

locust - closet


----------



## nitewriter

closet - locket


----------



## Ohio Lady

locket - clothe


----------



## swamptoad

clothe - cloths


----------



## nitewriter

cloths - school


----------



## Ohio Lady

school - colons


----------



## nitewriter

colons - colors


----------



## Ohio Lady

colors - carols


----------



## nitewriter

carols - scrawl


----------



## Ohio Lady

scrawl - clears


----------



## nitewriter

clears - crease


----------



## Ohio Lady

crease - cheers


----------



## nitewriter

cheers - arches


----------



## Ohio Lady

arches - chores


----------



## Angel

chores - chorus


----------



## nitewriter

chorus - choirs


----------



## Angel

choirs - scorch


----------



## nitewriter

scorch - scotch ......I'll drink to that!


----------



## Angel

scotch - crotch :blush:


----------



## Ohio Lady

crotch - crutch


----------



## nitewriter

crutch - crunch


----------



## Ohio Lady

crunch - urchin


----------



## nitewriter

urchin - cringe


----------



## Ohio Lady

cringe - crying


----------



## azerty

crying - frying


----------



## Ohio Lady

frying - flying


----------



## Adamantoise

flying - clingy


----------



## nitewriter

clingy - clings


----------



## Ohio Lady

clings -cosign


----------



## nitewriter

cosign - signor


----------



## Ohio Lady

signor - boring


----------



## nitewriter

boring - rowing


----------



## Ohio Lady

rowing - groins :blush:


----------



## nitewriter

groins :blush: - string


----------



## Ohio Lady

string - strong


----------



## nitewriter

strong - wrongs


----------



## Angel

wrongs - sarong


----------



## nitewriter

sarong - sprang


----------



## swamptoad

sprang - prongs


----------



## Ohio Lady

prongs - organs


----------



## azerty

organs - orange
They was an other one, but I didn't feel to write it down


----------



## Ohio Lady

orange - danger


----------



## nitewriter

danger - hanger


----------



## Ohio Lady

hanger - charge


----------



## nitewriter

charge - archer


----------



## Ohio Lady

archer - cherry


----------



## nitewriter

cherry - cheery


----------



## Angel

cheery - cheesy :eat1:


----------



## Ohio Lady

cheesy - echoes


----------



## nitewriter

echoes - etches


----------



## Ohio Lady

etches - cheats


----------



## nitewriter

cheats - cleats


----------



## Adamantoise

Cleats - cattle


----------



## Ohio Lady

cattle - castle


----------



## nitewriter

castle - scaled


----------



## Ohio Lady

scaled - sealed


----------



## nitewriter

sealed - delays


----------



## Ohio Lady

delays - damsel


----------



## nitewriter

damsel - seldom ......in distress


----------



## Ohio Lady

seldom - closed


----------



## nitewriter

closed - sloped


----------



## Ohio Lady

sloped - deploy


----------



## swamptoad

deploy - played


----------



## nitewriter

played - delays


----------



## swamptoad

delays - slayer


----------



## nitewriter

slayer - lawyer....my client pleads not guilty


----------



## Ohio Lady

lawyer - dearly


----------



## nitewriter

dearly - herald


----------



## Ohio Lady

herald - cradle


----------



## nitewriter

cradle - cadres


----------



## Adamantoise

cadres - scrape


----------



## swamptoad

Scrape - Parcel


----------



## nitewriter

parcel - clears


----------



## swamptoad

clears - learns


----------



## Angel

*learns* - slowly learns not to cast her *pearls* before swine


----------



## swamptoad

pearls - repels


----------



## Angel

repels - slwwpa... See, the finger - eye coordination is off! I needs some sleeps!


----------



## nitewriter

sleeps - please ....stop snoring


----------



## swamptoad

please - easels


----------



## nitewriter

easels - weasel


----------



## Angel

weasel - leased


----------



## nitewriter

leased - asleep


----------



## Angel

asleep - apples


----------



## nitewriter

apples - pleads


----------



## Angel

pleads - spread


----------



## nitewriter

spread - parade


----------



## Angel

parade - depart


----------



## nitewriter

depart - pasted


----------



## Angel

pasted - steady


----------



## nitewriter

steady - steamy


----------



## Angel

steamy - stymie


----------



## nitewriter

stymie - mystic ....crystal ball knows all sees all says nothing.


----------



## Angel

mystic - sticky


----------



## nitewriter

sticky - sickly


----------



## Ohio Lady

Sickly - flicks


----------



## nitewriter

flicks - flocks


----------



## Angel

flocks - clocks


----------



## nitewriter

clocks - crocks ...alligator wrestling will start at 11:45


----------



## Angel

crocks - occurs


----------



## nitewriter

occurs - scours


----------



## Adamantoise

scours - scouse

Scouse was a stew usually made from ship's biscuit and fish frequently eaten by sailors. It's also the name of the liverpudlian regional accent. People from Liverpool, England are colloquially known as 'Scousers'.


----------



## nitewriter

scouse - houses


----------



## Angel

houses - mousse :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

mousse :eat1: - douses ....the fire so Santa can get down the chimney


----------



## Angel

douses - cussed


----------



## nitewriter

cussed - deuces


----------



## Angel

deuces - excuse


----------



## nitewriter

excuse - excise


----------



## swamptoad

excise - sexier


----------



## nitewriter

sexier - series


----------



## Angel

series - resist


----------



## swamptoad

resist - stairs :doh:


----------



## Angel

stairs :doh: - assist


----------



## swamptoad

assist - stains


----------



## Angel

stains - satiny


----------



## nitewriter

satiny - vanity


----------



## Angel

vanity - native


----------



## nitewriter

native - active


----------



## Angel

active - cavity


----------



## swamptoad

cavity - vicary


----------



## Angel

vicary - aviary

(that one took some time and thought!)


----------



## swamptoad

aviary - caviar (birdie appetizer)


(it took me a while earlier to find the word vicary .. lol)


----------



## nitewriter

caviar - Viagra ......both items lead to :wubu::smitten::kiss2:


----------



## Angel

nitewriter said:


> caviar - Viagra ......both items lead to :wubu::smitten::kiss2:



LOL. Since you went there ... 

In medical terminology ...

Viagra - vagina


----------



## nitewriter

vagina - saving... the best for last


----------



## Angel

nitewriter said:


> saving... the best for last



... until *caving* in to the craving!


----------



## nitewriter

Angel said:


> ... until *caving* in to the craving!


- calling all cookiemonsters! yum 

caving - casing


----------



## Angel

casing - asking


----------



## nitewriter

asking - skiing


----------



## Angel

skiing - Viking


----------



## nitewriter

Viking - living


----------



## Angel

living - vigils


----------



## nitewriter

vigils - Virgil


----------



## Ohio Lady

Virgil - virgins


----------



## nitewriter

virgin -roving


----------



## swamptoad

roving - groins


----------



## Ohio Lady

groins - grinds


----------



## nitewriter

grinds - string


----------



## Angel

string - stings


----------



## nitewriter

stings - ingest


----------



## Angel

ingest - genius


----------



## nitewriter

genius - insure


----------



## swamptoad

insure - resign :doh:


----------



## nitewriter

resign - design


----------



## Adamantoise

design - guides


----------



## nitewriter

guides - glides 

Hi Tom, my you are a handsome lad


----------



## swamptoad

glides - singed


----------



## nitewriter

singed - inside


----------



## swamptoad

inside - signed


----------



## nitewriter

signed - gained


----------



## swamptoad

gained - denial :doh:


----------



## nitewriter

denial - linden


----------



## Adamantoise

Linden - inland


----------



## nitewriter

inland - inlaid


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> guides - glides
> 
> Hi Tom, my you are a handsome lad



Thank you Charlie - it is an older picture, but I haven't changed too much. :happy:



nitewriter said:


> inland - inlaid



inlaid - laiden


----------



## nitewriter

laiden - maiden


----------



## Adamantoise

maiden - famine


----------



## nitewriter

famine - marine


----------



## Adamantoise

marine - mirage


----------



## nitewriter

mirage - grimes


----------



## Adamantoise

grimes - mitres


----------



## nitewriter

mitres - remiss


----------



## Timberwolf

remiss - remise


----------



## nitewriter

remise - misery


----------



## Adamantoise

Misery - remiss


----------



## nitewriter

remiss - mister


----------



## Adamantoise

mister - stymie


----------



## nitewriter

stymie - misters


----------



## AmyJo1976

mister - stream


----------



## nitewriter

stream - :smitten:steamy:smitten:


----------



## AmyJo1976

:smitten:steamy:smitten: - steady


----------



## nitewriter

steady - treads


----------



## Adamantoise

treads - sedate


----------



## nitewriter

sedate - heated


----------



## Stephanie343

Heated- Teamed


----------



## nitewriter

Teamed - demean


----------



## Stephanie343

Oooh good one. 

Demean- Endear


----------



## nitewriter

endear - tender


----------



## Stephanie343

Tender- Deters


----------



## nitewriter

deters - stereo


----------



## Stephanie343

Stereo- Sorted


----------



## nitewriter

sorted - desert


----------



## Stephanie343

Desert- Reseed


----------



## nitewriter

reseed - feeder :eat1::eat2::eat1::eat2:


----------



## Stephanie343

Feeder- Redeem


----------



## nitewriter

redeem - reamed


----------



## Stephanie343

Reamed- Remedy


----------



## nitewriter

remedy - medley


----------



## Stephanie343

Medley- Seemly


----------



## nitewriter

seemly - measly


----------



## Stephanie343

Measly- Slayed


----------



## nitewriter

slayed - slaved


----------



## Stephanie343

Slaved- Valued


----------



## nitewriter

valued - salved


----------



## Stephanie343

Salved- Evades


----------



## nitewriter

evades - delves


----------



## Stephanie343

Delves- Eludes


----------



## nitewriter

eludes  - seduce :smitten:


----------



## Stephanie343

Seduce :smitten: - Secede


----------



## nitewriter

secede - screed


----------



## Stephanie343

Screed- Secure


----------



## nitewriter

secure - curses


----------



## Angel

curses - russet


----------



## nitewriter

russet - sunset


----------



## Adamantoise

sunset - gusset


----------



## Angel

gusset -tussle


----------



## nitewriter

tussle - bustle


----------



## Angel

bustle - lustre


----------



## Stephanie343

Lustre- Unrest


----------



## nitewriter

unrest - strung


----------



## Stephanie343

Strung- String


----------



## nitewriter

string - spring


----------



## Stephanie343

Spring- Grains


----------



## nitewriter

grains - raisin


----------



## Adamantoise

raisin - arisen


----------



## nitewriter

arisen - senior


----------



## swamptoad

senior - resign


----------



## nitewriter

resign - design


----------



## swamptoad

design - singer


----------



## nitewriter

singer - single


----------



## Stephanie343

Single- Angles


----------



## nitewriter

angles - bangle


----------



## swamptoad

bangle - angler


----------



## nitewriter

angler - angels


----------



## rockhound225

angels - bagels


----------



## Stephanie343

Bagels- Gabled


----------



## nitewriter

gabled - cabled


----------



## Stephanie343

Cabled- Dabble


----------



## nitewriter

dabble - fabled


----------



## Stephanie343

Fabled- Bladed


----------



## nitewriter

bladed - paddle


----------



## Stephanie343

Paddle - Addled


----------



## nitewriter

addled  been there - saddle


----------



## Angel

saddle - adders


----------



## nitewriter

adders  - ladder


----------



## Stephanie343

Ladder- Riddle


----------



## nitewriter

riddle - fiddle


----------



## Stephanie343

Fiddle- Defile


----------



## nitewriter

defile  - fields


----------



## Angel

fields - shield


----------



## nitewriter

shield - sidles


----------



## Angel

sidles - ladies


----------



## nitewriter

ladies - diesel


----------



## Angel

diesel - delves


----------



## nitewriter

delves - devils


----------



## Adamantoise

devils - silver


----------



## nitewriter

silver - livery


----------



## Stephanie343

Livery- Revile


----------



## Adamantoise

Revile - Virile


----------



## Pattie Vincent

Virlie - Whirly


----------

